# [Q] ZTE V5 Red Bull V9180 WCDMA 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM- root, cwm



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 1, 2014)

*complete guide by navin_n*

People always asking again and again on flashing ROMs, Recovery, GApps, Root etc. So, I have made detailed step by step guide for this. Hope now it will be clear to everyone for these processes:

*BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING FROM FOLLOWING, PLEASE MAKE ANANDROID BACKUP, BEST WITH TWRP!!!*​*BECAUSE TWRP CAN MAKE BACKUP INCLUDING PRESIST AND MODEMST PARTITIONS!!!*[/CENTER]

*GUIDE TO FLASH STOCK ROM:*
*NOTE:*
1. Be sure to backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding 
2. Ensure that Phone Battery is at least 40%.
3. Downloaded required STOCK ROM.
4. Phone with Stock Recovery.

*STEPS:*
1. Copy the downloaded zipped STOCK ROM to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Power-off the phone.
3. Put the phone in the Recovery Mode and for this you need to press Vol+ and Power button at the same time for few secs and then release the Power Button.
4. In the Stock Recovery, perform wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition (In the menu, use +/- volume keys to scroll up/down & power button for confirmation).
5. Depending on which SD card you have copied the zipped STOCK ROM, choose "Apply update from /sdcard" or "Apply update from external /sdcard" accordingly. 
6. Select the zipped STOCK ROM to flash.
7. Wait until you get the confirmation of successful flashing.
8. Reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now".
9. DONE. (Initial boot may take some time so have patience.)

*GUIDE TO INSTALL CUSTOM RECOVERY + CUSTOM ROM:*
*AS FOR CERTAIN REPORTS IT IS STRONGLY RECOMMENDED TO FLASH CWM RECOVERY IF YOU HAVE 1/8 VERSION*
*REQUIREMENTS:*
1. Be sure to backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding.
2. Working Windows PC with ADB Drivers installed - without proper installation of drivers the process will not be successful.
3. Ensure that Phone Battery is at least 40%. 

*STEPS: (If you need only Custom Recovery, then follow the steps from 2 to 7, other steps you can skip)*
1. Download the required zipped Custom ROM and copy it to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Download the Recovery Tool zip file. (Link to download the Tool) . Make sure to download whole files. After that copy the zipped file to the root directory of C:\ or any place you prefer and then unzip the downloaded file.
3. Enable USB debuging mode. ("Menu Button" >> System settings(Settings) >> About phone(On the phone) >> Tap 6 times on Build number>>"Back button">> More >> Developer options >> Enable USB Debugging)
4. Connect the phone to the PC.
5. Go to the folder where you have unzipped the Recovery Tool file, and then execute the batch file "run.bat".
6. In PC, new window will open. Input your choice of Custom Recovery accordingly.
7. Follow the steps on-screen until all completes.
8. After completion, in the Fastboot menu, select "Boot recovery".
9. If the Custom Recovery was flashed succesfully, you will get CWM or TWRP recovery menu.
10. Perform wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition. 
11. To flash the firmware: Select "Install ZIP" >> "choose zip from sdcard0 or sdcard1" depending on which SD card you have copied the ROM, external or internal >> Select Custom ROM >> Click Yes to flash selected ROM.
12. Wait until you get the confirmation of successful flashing. 
13. Reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now". 
14. DONE. (Initial boot may take some time so have patience.)

*GUIDE TO INSTALL GAPPs & ROOT:*
*REQUIREMENTS:*
1. Backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding, if necessary.
2. Requires CUSTOM RECOVERY.(Mandatory)


*STEPS:*
1. Download appropriate flashable zipped GAPPS & ROOT files and copy it to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Power-off the phone.
3. Put the phone in the CWM or TWRP Recovery Mode and for this you need to press Vol+ and Power button at the same time for few secs and then release the Power Button.
4. Flash the zipped files (one at a time): Select "Install ZIP" >> "choose zip from sdcard0 or sdcard1" depending on which SD card you have copied the file, external or internal >> Select Zipped File >> Click Yes to flash selected file.
(No need to do wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition)
5. After successful flashing, reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now". If it ask to fix the permission when you reboot, select Yes.
7. Wait until you get the confirmation of successful flashing.
8. DONE. (Your phone will have GApps and Root Permission)

and don´t forget to hit thanx button to @navin_n, @fazerg and me maybe @DallasCZ


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 2, 2014)

APPS taht can be remover (thanx navin_n)

If you have already Rooted your device then you can easily uninstall the system apps using "Root Uninstallers" available in Google Play.
However, for me , i prefer to use Root Explorer and delete the apps from system folder. *The following apps are safe to delete but still i advise you to backup the files before deleting.* If you use Root Explorer, make sure to change attribute of the system folder from Read Only (R/O) to Read Write (R/W) when deleting.

Be ware you make it on your own!! If there is also odex file, delete them too!!!


*APPs that can be deleted:*
folder --> /system/app

nubia_account.apk - only if you log in in nubia account (maybe you need this to use themes)

nubia_Calculator_v1.2.1.apk - calculator app (i dont like it so i installe another one and delete this)

nubia_Calendar_v1.0.apk - nubia calendar app

nubia_ClockWidget.apk - clock widget

nubia_Music.apk - nubia music player

nubia_myfile.apk - nubia file manager

nubia_NBSecurity.apk - nubia antivirus and system cleaner

nubia_NotePad_v1.1.5.apk - nubia notepad

nubia_zbiglauncher_v2.0.apk - nubia launcher for old people (everything is biiig)

NubiaPlatLogo_V1.0.0.apk - nubia lanim showing when you tap on NUBIA version in "about phone"

ZAppDataBackup.apk - nubia main app for backup your phone

ZDataBackup.apk - nubia backup app

ZQuickSearchBox.apk - nubia quick search box (if you install GAPPS it contains original google search box)

ZVideo.apk - very basic media player

*If you dont use Live Wallpapers you cen delete the main app: *
LiveWallpapersPicker.apk

*and of course all livepaper apks*
BasicDreams.apk

HoloSpiralWallpaper.apk

LiveWallpapers.apk

MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk

NoiseField.apk

PhaseBeam.apk

folder --> /system/preset_apps

TP_360AppStore_1.9.203.apk
TP_360Video_1.2.0_Nubia.apk
TP_BaiduInput_1000541a.apk
TP_baidumap_6.2.0.apk
TP_baiduvideo_5.3.0.apk
TP_gowhere_1044_131118_150501.apk
TP_iReader_2013122410.apk
TP_JdAndroid_2.6.0.apk
TP_QQ_4.2.apk
TP_QRCodeScaner_v1.0.apk
TP_tieba_5.5.2.apk
TP_Weibo_4.0.0_602.apk
TP_weixin_502.apk


----------



## jday17 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,  I'm interested in buying this phone.. Could you tell me your first impressions? 
It seems very good but I can't see any support for it, even if it has a Snapdragon 400..

Sent from my VOTO X2


----------



## junkypong (Jul 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> *ROOT*
> the only way to root it so far is to run an Chinese exe, which will root your phone and install superuser (chinese one). Then you need to uninstall the superuser and install one from google play.
> *CWM*
> so far there is only chinese CWM 6.0.4.6..looking for someone who can make it english.

Click to collapse



Hi, can you please provide me the exe file to root and explain me the process to root? I would be really grateful for your help! Thanks 
I have WCDMA/GSM V5 3G 9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 7, 2014)

*ROOT CWM*

Hello,
i made a simple bat file, which will root your phone, install custom recovery or original recovery.
here is the link: Dallas Google Drive.
you made everything on your own ..i am not responsible for any phone software/hardware damage.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 7, 2014)

jday17 said:


> Hi,  I'm interested in buying this phone.. Could you tell me your first impressions?
> It seems very good but I can't see any support for it, even if it has a Snapdragon 400..
> 
> Sent from my VOTO X2

Click to collapse



 Hi, 
there ar ea lot of Chinese phones, this phone is ment to be sell china only.
There are many forums but in Chinese.
I wrote a little review on gizchina.cz (is in Czech language,so use google translator)


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 7, 2014)

*TIP*

For new users i recommend do this:
-boot your phone and see vhich version of formware you have (latest at this time is 0.50).
-If you have 0.44, then go to dialer and dial ##36. You get to the menu where you can select which server will be used for updates (at this time is 0.50 only for few people for feedback). then go to ybout phone and tap serach for updates and you get the update.
-after update is installed, go to about phone and tap 5times "build number" line , go back and go to "more" and "developer option" and turn on usb debugging.
-launch my root.bat, select root your phone and th ephone will reboot to bootloader and will be rooted.
-now you can install custom recovery (from my bat.file) it is bilangual CWM 6.0.4.9 recovery. Everything works fine as i used it. 
-now after root and cwm recovery installed, make backup of your 0.50 rom and then you can proceed to delete bloatware (a lot of bloatware).

for rotted phones with CWM recovery:
if you want to make update from ZTE OTA, you have to load original recovery, the one in my package is not functional with update to 0.50 and above, so you have to flash from CWM recovery *this package*, then reboot and get the proper stock recovery, which will be functional with the update 0.44-0.50 and later.


----------



## HuKuTo (Jul 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> For new users i recommend do this:
> -boot your phone and see vhich version of formware you have (latest at this time is 0.50).
> -If you have 0.44, then go to dialer and dial ##36. You get to the menu where you can select which server will be used for updates (at this time is 0.50 only for few people for feedback). then go to ybout phone and tap serach for updates and you get the update.
> -after update is installed, go to about phone and tap 5times "build number" line , go back and go to "more" and "developer option" and turn on usb debugging.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info! I'm currently updating to 0.5 and will let you know if I manage to root it too. 

I`ve read the review and mine phone too has the squeaky back cover. It started squeaky after just few back panel removals. This is not a concern for me, but I wanted to ask you something else: How is you call quality? When I do calls the other side can hear me perfectly but the sound through my ear speaker is muffled and not very clear. Increasing the volume make it even worse. Do you experience such an issue?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 7, 2014)

-the back cover is really squeaky (i allready ordered *another one*)
-I am very happy vith the call quality. I had a nexus s whos volume vas up to 100%. Now i am about 60% and everything is loud and clear as i can hear 

root and installing cwm is like a charm..i made it in the las 2 weeks (as i own the phone) about 10times  

one Question: If you reboot the device do you also have the message "android is upgrading" every time no matter what you do or not do with the system?


----------



## HuKuTo (Jul 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> -the back cover is really squeaky (i allready ordered another one)
> -I am very happy vith the call quality. I had a nexus s whos volume vas up to 100%. Now i am about 60% and everything is loud and clear as i can hear
> 
> root and installing cwm is like a charm..i made it in the las 2 weeks (as i own the phone) about 10times
> ...

Click to collapse



- I tried updating to 0.5 both through FOTA and with direclty downloaded update from the chinese official site to the sd card, but I always get some error (forgot what it was), will try tomorrow once again. 
- My apps are upgrade after each reboot too. I was hoping that 0.5 will fix this issue, but It seems this is not the case.
- I'm on the hunt for a new back cover too, but I will wait for the official blue ones  Share your thoughts on the one you purchased after a few days of usage 

My only problem with the phone I experience is the bad incoming sound quality during calls. I will have try another sim card.  

ps: boy this phone is a beauty


----------



## junkypong (Jul 8, 2014)

HuKuTo said:


> - I tried updating to 0.5 both through FOTA and with direclty downloaded update from the chinese official site to the sd card, but I always get some error (forgot what it was), will try tomorrow once again.
> - My apps are upgrade after each reboot too. I was hoping that 0.5 will fix this issue, but It seems this is not the case.
> - I'm on the hunt for a new back cover too, but I will wait for the official blue ones  Share your thoughts on the one you purchased after a few days of usage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, can you please tell the name of chinese official site for our phone? thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 8, 2014)

*SITES IN cHINESE LANGUAGE*

Hello,
so there are many sites. To see attachments you have to register to the sites, which is a little bit tricky due to instatnt need of translation in the registration process, but it can be done.

official with a lot of new information also from ZTE service:ztehn.com

the best for custom ROM and Recovery (development):anzhi.com
to see anzhi.com you need to add two adress in your windows hosts file see here

also some good information can be found here on myzte.cn


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 8, 2014)

*another tip*

-If you get the "android is upgrading" on every boot, then you have to uninstall titanium backup, reboot, wait 3 minutes and let the system settle down, then install titanium again, reboot, and its done. 
-if you want to restore WIFI access point and passwords form Titanium Backup, use backup from tar file, *not from XML!!!*


----------



## jeffersonunited (Jul 9, 2014)

*Waiting on a custom rom*

Hello everyone,

I used the method I found at needrom.

It did the trick; the device was rooted, gapps installed, an multilangual.

But I didn't manage to install the latest update (50). I thought it was because the device was rooted, so I removed root, whitout succes, I am still not able to install the update. 

Also I think the contact manager is buggy; newly added contacts dissapear after rebooting the device, it doesn't matter if I sync the device. I have to import my contacts from my SD card every time this happens.

So, I hope there comes a good custom rom for this device with this excellent hardware! I have Miui unofficiall on my Xiaomi Mi2s, it works like a charm.  I hope soon this device appears on the list one of these days


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 10, 2014)

*update*

-if you installed the ROm from needrom, i think you cannot upgrade to 0.50.
-on www.ztehn.com you can download the full 0.50 rom (only english and chinese language) this rom you can flash.
-contacts: If you are in contacts, press "more" and "advanced" and  check the "default storage" it must be set to your google account. Then go back and check "display settings" and check which accounts are to show in contact list. 
I had same problem and the problem was, that all new contact automaticly save to local storage and i have the local storage unchecked to display..so i havent seen my newly added contacts!!!


----------



## vaqif_9 (Jul 10, 2014)

*I have same issue*

I have same isse. I dont hear anyone. But everyone hear me. i think that built in speaker doesnt work.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 12, 2014)

ZTE v5 DualSIM v1.06 beta released (4.4.2 + Nubia UI 2.0, package contains new recovery, H106 update package and G050 restore package)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2878143782&uk=2436317143 Pass: [COLOR=#0640]j7cb
MD5:[/COLOR][COLOR=#0640]3C318AE402AC5424444F5862B540AF2D

[COLOR=#0640]Uploaded to my MEGA acc: link (1.06 unzipped too)

[COLOR=#0640]BETA release [COLOR=#0640]but seems stable (according to chinese forum feedbacks) I will try thi[COLOR=#0640]s next week, when i receive my v9180 2/8G.  [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## HuKuTo (Jul 12, 2014)

I sucessfully installed 1.06 and its looking good so far. The problem Im facing is the "No connection to google servers" error when I try to add my google account. There is no playstore and I tried to manually install it trhough .apk but again no luck. Have you guys managed to run the playstore with this new firmware?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 12, 2014)

install my gapps package trough cwm recovery.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## honzajs (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes! Christmas in summer ?. Rom flashing Marathon.


----------



## junkypong (Jul 13, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> install my gapps package trough cwm recovery.

Click to collapse



Can gapps be installed on stock recovery??


----------



## honzajs (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, can installed. I have installed on V 0.50 trough CWM.


----------



## vaqif_9 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Please Help me.*

Who can help me? Please anyone writes here step by step how i roo my v5, flash cwm english, superuser and flash rom.  Please help me.


----------



## honzajs (Jul 14, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53965796&postcount=8


----------



## vaqif_9 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dou you have original ROM 0.50 for ZTE RED BULL V5. I am feeling aversion from every opening status : Android upgradeing app. Please someone help me to solve this problem. How can i solve it?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 14, 2014)

*original 0.50 rom*

original rom is on my google drive see OP (first message in this thread).
for "google is upgrading", read my post number 14
*next time try search before asking questions.*


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 15, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> ZTE v5 DualSIM v1.06 beta released [COLOR=#0640][COLOR=#0640]
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]

Click to collapse



Working  GAPPS -> gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip from CWM: LINK
ROOT -> UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.01.zip from CWM: LINK


----------



## honzajs (Jul 15, 2014)

DallasCZ : Unfortunately, the solution (post 14 Android is upgrading) does not work. (in my case)


----------



## vaqif_9 (Jul 15, 2014)

honzajs said:


> DallasCZ : Unfortunately, the solution (post 14 Android is upgrading) does not work. (in my case)

Click to collapse




This Problem is continuing in my phone too


----------



## honzajs (Jul 15, 2014)

vaqif_9 said:


> This Problem is continuing in my phone too

Click to collapse



Yes, on my phone so. 
Don't worry, bee happy [emoji1]
I do not care. I suspect that the system erases cache on reboot.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 15, 2014)

With 1 SIM, no problem found in 1.06 beta. Faster, smoother system.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

dont know..by my it was like i said... i uninstalled titanium backup and the problem was gone..then after two reboots i installed titanium backup again.


----------



## N1ko5zAN (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello , I am interested in buyin ZTE v5 . But , can someone confirm both simcards are working ? it is vital for me .. thanks in advance


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

at this time is only one sim working... it should be fixed in next firmware (end of july, begin september).. but "should be"  you can't count on it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

and all of you who had the "android is upgrading"  you should provide more info (firmware version, root, recovery, use of titanium backup,...)  if you tried factory reset and so on.


----------



## N1ko5zAN (Jul 15, 2014)

So beta firmware that was released does not fix the problem ?


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 15, 2014)

1.06 beta fixed dual sim bug and "android upgrading" bug.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

i am not testing unofficial beta firmwares,  i need working phone. So i will wait till official release.  I dont need two sims and other things work well.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

*Question*

Only thing that bothers me is:
system settings-more-mobile networks-*Networks operators* . When i tap on this menu, the phone begins to scan avaliable networks (that i can choose which to prefer) the phone begin to scan the networks and then the phone.telephony process crash. So i am unable to choose prefered network and therefore i live near border it happens that i get roaming network conected time over time and its annoying.
Do you experience the same bug? I have seen this on 0.38, 0.44 and also on 0.50 firmware.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 15, 2014)

Didnt crash, just say, unsuccesful.







Tapatalk-kal küldve az én X9180-el


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 15, 2014)

by me it show this and i can send bug report.


----------



## sephot (Jul 16, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> For new users i recommend do this:
> -boot your phone and see vhich version of formware you have (latest at this time is 0.50).
> -If you have 0.44, then go to dialer and dial ##36. You get to the menu where you can select which server will be used for updates (at this time is 0.50 only for few people for feedback). then go to ybout phone and tap serach for updates and you get the update.
> -after update is installed, go to about phone and tap 5times "build number" line , go back and go to "more" and "developer option" and turn on usb debugging.
> ...

Click to collapse





hello 
I did as it is written above, but at the moment when the update will download and restarts cell phone, update, the phone does start but I still when im checking versions of rom -> 0.44 run again to check available update, and still the download is the same version that I downloaded earlier. Such a vicious circle. Any suggestions?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 16, 2014)

update is avaliable only to STOCK 0.44 ROMS with STOCK RECOVERY.
1-If you have stock rom and cwm recovery flash the stock recovery ZIP i have on my google drive...this is stock recovery.
2-Now proceed with the update (this time no need to dial and force the update) just go to "about phone" and tap on "system updates" it should find the 0.50 firmware upgrade and after downloading shout the phone restart to stock recovery (you have flashed in step 1) and proceed with install.
3- After install is completed i suggest you reboot your phone (if it doesnot make automatically) if anything is wrong make factory reset in recovery...


----------



## sephot (Jul 16, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> update is avaliable only to STOCK 0.44 ROMS with STOCK RECOVERY.
> 1-If you have stock rom and cwm recovery flash the stock recovery ZIP i have on my google drive...this is stock recovery.
> 2-Now proceed with the update (this time no need to dial and force the update) just go to "about phone" and tap on "system updates" it should find the 0.50 firmware upgrade and after downloading shout the phone restart to stock recovery (you have flashed in step 1) and proceed with install.
> 3- After install is completed i suggest you reboot your phone (if it doesnot make automatically) if anything is wrong make factory reset in recovery...

Click to collapse




I did a manual installation of the latest version of the recovery and is ok, not counting the fact that in the latest version no longer has a multi-language: P, I'm Polish and I have to choose either English (ok not tragically) or Chinese bushes: P . 
I have another question about what's important with 2 sim card slot? It does not work for me there is only one slot I thought that this update improves but maybe it is not so. Is it just did not work the second card slot?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 16, 2014)

-original stock 0.44 and 0.50 firmware are just bilanguage (english and chineese) other languages was added by resellers!
-I am from czech and the czech language was about 70% and 30% was in english,so better have all in english.
-2 sim cards work only in new updates , currently 1.06 official beta ..its for download on www.ztehn.com forum. but rumors says, that full working 1.0x update (android 4.4.2, 2 sim card support) will be launched next week, so i will wait instead of trying beta roms.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 16, 2014)

sephot said:


> I did a manual installation of the latest version of the recovery and is ok... /QUOTE]
> I dont know any latest recovery which can be installed manualy?Can you send me the latest recovery?

Click to collapse


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 16, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> latest recovery?

Click to collapse



1.06 beta package contains it.


----------



## vapvap (Jul 18, 2014)

*Gapp's*

After the firmware update v0.50 for V9180  I can't install "Gapps" (signature error). Where can I get the correct version?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 18, 2014)

i installed pa gapps signed (the one i have in OP on my google drive) and everything works fine.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 18, 2014)

vapvap said:


> After the firmware update v0.50 for V9180  I can't install "Gapps" (signature error). Where can I get the correct version?

Click to collapse



For 0.50, use DallasCZ's GAPPS package and CWM recovery. Fine. 

----

*NEWS*: 1.07 update released but ZTE suddenly shut down update servers, only half downloaded. Meanwhile they released v9180 1.03 (Unicomm customized version) , no changelog at the moment. Try at your own risk.

V9180 1.03 (Unicomm customized version): LINK - pass: 576x - MD5: BFB0F2482D191BC00D1BEB6A6A2ACE77

I'm still downloading (will be shared in my MEGA acc).


----------



## vapvap (Jul 18, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> For 0.50, use DallasCZ's GAPPS package and CWM recovery. Fine.
> 
> Downloaded from 1'st page.

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 18, 2014)

i think you dont understand....GAPPS must be flashed only via custom recovery!


----------



## sephot (Jul 18, 2014)

What is the changelog on 1.07 update ? any of that new update make working dual sim ?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 18, 2014)

Dual SIM should work from 1.06, but no version is official up to now...
i tried 1.03 version (based on 4.3 ANDROID JB OS, NUBIA UI2.00, same kernel as 0.50) i look on some system settings and apps and everything look same as 0.50 build (still error when trying to select prefered carrier) so instead of debloadting and installing all my stuff again i restored 0.50 firmware and i am waiting for propper 1.whatever version


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 18, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i tried 1.03 version

Click to collapse



Yep. Build.prop say:


```
ro.build.display.id=ZTE V9180_CNUnicom_V1.03
ro.build.internal.id=ZTE V9180_Z7_CN_ESXNIAID00G103
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.ztemt.20140625.213539
ro.build.version.release=4.3
ro.build.date=2014年 06月 25日 星期三 21:36:26 CST
```
So its an "old" version. But chinese guys shared 1.07 update. 

x9180 1.07 update : LINK (update exist 1.06 system)
*Try at your own risk! Incremental update, may not harm your device.
*


----------



## sephot (Jul 18, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Yep. Build.prop say:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



if i dont know changelog i will not try , better to whate for working nice update . I like this phone and dont like to make him brick ....


----------



## vapvap (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thank you very much!!!!!*



DallasCZ said:


> i think you dont understand....GAPPS must be flashed only via custom recovery!

Click to collapse



O-o-opsss! Sorry about my stupid question! It's my first experience with "factory" recovery. For now I understand the Difference. THANK YOU!


----------



## kooby008 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello,

I try to install the update 0.5, but I have always the same error.
Download OK, but after restart, I have this error :

```
assert failed : apply_patch_check("/system/app/BackupRestoreConfirmation.apk",)
E:Error in /data/dm/delta/system.delta
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.
The update_result is 1
The update faileds, the phone will restart after 5 second !!
```


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 19, 2014)

you must update the firmware with stock recovery...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## kooby008 (Jul 19, 2014)

In first page, post 6 didn't give us the stock recovery with the original recovery ? 

I installed it and I have the same problem.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 19, 2014)

kooby008 said:


> I try to install the update 0.5, but I have always the same error.
> Download OK, but after restart, I have this error :
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you want to install the 1.07 update to 0.50 base rom. Its not possible because this is an update for 1.06BETA!


----------



## kooby008 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll go to settings / about phone / update system / FOTA online update

it's write *new version found *ZTE_V9180_CNUnicomCommon_V0.44


I don't understand why i download 0.44, in about phone, my build number is 0.44. 

I would like the 0.5 as you


----------



## sephot (Jul 20, 2014)

You have the same problem like me,  well u have to download it manually ( for example from links in 1 past, there is build 0.5) , when you get it, copy this to phone memory,  then turn off phone and run it in recovery mode, use option install update from zip file, find update in phone (where you copy it) and it's done. This method worked for me . 

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V5 "Byczek"


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 21, 2014)

you cannot install update when:
1-you have moded rom (with all languages from minideal.com or etotalk.com moded rom)
2-you dont have the stock recovery installed.

I installed latest custom ROM (almost stock) based on 1.06+1.07 firmware...so far so goood, prefered network settings works, everythng that i need also work, but sudenly the music player stop playing after 3-5 minutes again (didnt do this on 0.50 rom)


----------



## kooby008 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't find how to upgrade to 0.5. 
So I installed 1.06 and now the double sim works perfectly ... 

Anyone use eap-sim ?


----------



## psz3mo (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone could confirm dualsim on 1.06?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 21, 2014)

yes 1.06 and 1.07 dualsim works.. but keep in mind these are beta firmware...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 22, 2014)

*1.07 unofficial firmware*

Hello,
did you also encounter the touchscreen sensistivity issue when you want to use your phone with one hand when the phone is lying on the desk?
If i try to use the phone lying on the desk, the swipe trough the homescreens and roll down the notification bar works quite well, but its allmost impossible to tap any icon to launch an app. If the phone is in my hand, that everything works well..
Strange bug.
Please report if you have the same issue and write also what firmware do you use...thanx.

edit: when the phone is charging, the touchscreen works well on the desk..even more strange


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

No problem , FW 0.50


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 22, 2014)

honzajs said:


> No problem , FW 0.50

Click to collapse



so if you have your phone lying on the desk you can normally operate it with one hand * (phone not in chrager or connected with PC wia usb cable)* ?

ZTE support wrote me this "As for the touch panel problem, we knew this issue, it is related with static and touch panel materail. and there is no good way to resolve it now. "


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, when phone lying on the desk, I can normally operate with one hand (left or right ?). 
Desk it's office table. On paper sheet working too


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 22, 2014)

honzajs said:


> Yes, when phone lying on the desk, I can normally operate with one hand (left or right ?).
> Desk it's office table. On paper sheet working too

Click to collapse



you have any protective film on the screen?


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, from factory installed


----------



## kooby008 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have the same problem. When the phone is lying on the desk it's impossible to use the phone.

I am under V1.06. I am also the factory film on my secreen. A bug of the beta maybe ?

Anyone use the eap-sim please ? I need this function but I after modify file, it doesn't work ...


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

Phone on the desk :
In my opinion, it's mechanical problem?
Use diverse table :Glas, wood.... Or slope table... Or put out the rear cover. 
Sorry for my English [emoji1]


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 22, 2014)

as i wrote in post 71 ..it has something to do with static electricity..as i can remember when i was on 0.50 there was it laso, but not so big as now...and maybe its sreies related.


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

Static electricity? Hmmmm,  probe on plastic carpet - working, paper table - working, particleboard table - working. I'm sitting in office armchair with plastic cover - working 
I don't understand
Single part defect?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 22, 2014)

many users have the same problem...its ment to be static electricity between you as human and the phone...or something like that..nevermind its not so big deal.

Another question: what is your 7th and 8th digit in IMEI number?
In one post on bbs.ztehn.com i read this:
13- then its production for Azerbajan with very poor quality
02 or 20 - then its production in behalf of Arab with poor quality
08 or 80 - then its production in behalf of Germany with better quality
01 or 10 - then its production in behalf of Finland with very good quality
00 or 00 - then its original production with the best quality
i dont fully understand it, while the ZTE V5 its not ment to be sold in Europe...*confirmed its hoax*


----------



## honzajs (Jul 22, 2014)

My number 02 Finland with very good quality ?
Hahaha German with better quality ?
Hoax?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi people,

Hi have the 1/4gb version. If I do the ota update to 0.50 I'll loose the multi language? If so, there is any multi language of the latest ROM?

Thanks


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 23, 2014)

In 0.50 and 1.06/07 is only english/chinese language available, full multilanguage support coming with final 4.4 release.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 23, 2014)

i dont know if the final 4.4 will be multilingual... will ask customer care in Hongkong. but i doub it,  while all releases was only chinese/english.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 23, 2014)

So I will wait, because I like it more this way (despite some things in English, witch is ok) than the system completely in english. Or if someone here knows how the integrate some languages in the ROM is also welcome.


----------



## honzajs (Jul 24, 2014)

More locale?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

More Locale just help to have recent apps (which are programmed as multilangual) in your desired language..more locale does not translate the entire rom for you!


----------



## honzajs (Jul 24, 2014)

I see, I don't use, I'm working in English or Czech system. Sorry


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

*MOKEE 4.4.4 beta ROM*

It seems that we will become AOSP style ROM!!
This is first beta ROM build upon MOKEE 4.4.4 source

and MOKEE team just released 6.0.5.0 CWM recovery (but it says it is 6.0.4.8, but its wrong)...is only in english..so i will update my google disk root-recovery directory and place there the recovery.img instead of the bilangual 6.0.4.9...


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a question to you. 
I'm using now Xiaomi Hongmi/Redmi (without 1s)
I'm thinking about to change my phone and I discover this ZTE Red Bull V5 model. 
Can you tell me If this is good choice? I was reading about 2 main problems. One about 2nd SIM card slot, and second about using phone when is laying down on the table. As I good know 2nd sim slot card is already fixed by software. What about second problem?

Will you recommend this phone? Should I change my Xiaomi?


----------



## honzajs (Jul 24, 2014)

My phone has no problem with "the table". This is piece by piece depending.
IMHO : ZTE it's fast, GPS working excellent,Glonass support, display good. Previously phone Nexus S and Elephone P10C. ZTE is much better


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

This is what I'm afraid about. Can you send me on private msg where did you buy this phone? 

Is this phone using GLONASS navigation system?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

first problem may be fixed in next official release of firmware
the problem of touchscreen responsivenes when the pfone is lying on table ...it happens not to all users, but can happen to you. *And it is not dependent where you buy it!!*
the build quality is not so good (the back cover is squeezing), camera is great, GPS fix also, battery is also great, 2GB of RAM is for me now the minimum..all is fast, no lags. 
I cannot say you whether to boy or not this phone i dont know your usage of the phone..the decision must be made by you.


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

Is this phone using WCDMA 900Mhz or not? Some website saying yes, some no...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

There are various versions..if you want to use the phone in europe you have to buy "WCDMA" version and there are two subversions a) 1GB RAM,4GB ROM b) 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM.
So my version is ZTE V5 *V*9180 - this is wcdma vesrion with 2GB RAM and 8 GB ROM.
*AND WCDMA version is 3G only, it doesnot support 4G LTE network!*


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 24, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> AND WCDMA version is 3G only, it doesnot support 4G LTE network!

Click to collapse



Probably it support TDD-LTE Band 38-39-40 (Poland/Spain/Sweden, Russia (Moskva/Chechnya).


----------



## nunytes (Jul 24, 2014)

I have the version with 1gb ram. I've tried to update but it gives me an error after reboot. I guess it's related to the ROM, as it is multi language/modded. By the way, I will wait to the recently version with multi language to my phone version, if it ever comes out...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Probably it support TDD-LTE Band 38-39-40 (Poland/Spain/Sweden, Russia (Moskva/Chechnya).

Click to collapse



no i dont think so...
on original site there is V9180 - 8GB RAM, 8GB ROM is V9180 model and it support only WCDMA 2100 and GSM 900,1800,1900

there also U9180 model, which is also 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM and it supports TD-LTE, DT-SCDMA, GSM

and finally N9180 model which is 2GB RAM and 8GB ROM version and it supports onyl EVDO, 2G CDMA and GSM


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> no i dont think so...
> on original site there is V9180 - 8GB RAM, 8GB ROM is V9180 model and it support only WCDMA 2100 and GSM 900,1800,1900
> 
> there also U9180 model, which is also 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM and it supports TD-LTE, DT-SCDMA, GSM
> ...

Click to collapse



This is why I'm asking about V9180 and WCDMA 900MHz... did you check it? I don't care about LTE.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

i answered you..in my post 94


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

But listen some phones are WCDMA with 2100 only and some have both - 2100 and 900 ...
ZTE is writing only about 2100, some websites about 900 and 2100 this is why I'm confused. Can you just check it? I don't know if you are using 900 WCDMA in CZ.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 24, 2014)

oh my gosh..
there is only one wcdma version...i believe what the manufacturer says rather than a reseller...
ZTE says WCDMA 2100!
And anyway there is not a one operator in EUROPE which uses only 900 Mhz frequency....its 900/2100 or only 2100 never only 900. So where is your point?

here are the list of carriers, countries and the frequency they use.


----------



## SkubiDoo (Jul 24, 2014)

*pisel skillet*

For you it doesn't matter I see, because in Czech Republic you are using only 2100.
There are some phones with the same situation that producer saying only 2100, but phones works with 900 also.

The point is that in many areas in Poland there are 3G antena with only 900. I don't want to buy and be in some way "limited" because of it...

Anyway thx for fast replies guys!


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 25, 2014)

1.08 update released, uploaded to my MEGA acc. (10G bandwith limit / 30 minutes)

Changelog:
 - fix&optimize automatic screen brightness
 - fix unlock vibration and in-call vibration cant turn off when lost line
 - fix some cases when text messages cant be deleted
- fix mobile network cant connect (1.07 bug, after startup com.android.phone FC) 
 - fix duplicate contacts empty number after merge problem 
 - fix WiFi unable to connect 802.1 × EAP problem 
 - fix theme cant be installed after downloaded 
 - fix moving third-party applications icon to folder problem (maybe disappear) 
 - optimize the camera's focus effect 
 - optimize the camera's color reproduction 
 - optimization pro model low ISO quality 
 - gallery of hidden features to optimize operating experience 
 - fix gif image cant play problem 
 - fix scanning incomplete picture gallery problem 
 - fix EXIF info aperture value missing problem 
 - fix Photo Gallery mistakenly deleted after repair jump last one question 
 - fix photo sharing in third party application (such as QQ space, m chat) 
 - fix Baidu input method interface block page text input box problem 
 - fix song plays at the end of the volume suddenly becomes a small problem 
 - fix audio restoration less than 60s scanning filter failures 
 - fix nubia firewall features 
 - fix battery indication (in some cases display does not match with the system power​


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

again a beta version..WTF..they promissed fully working 4.4.x firmware till end of July...so i will wait.


----------



## honzajs (Jul 25, 2014)

Then 6 days waiting


----------



## honzajs (Jul 25, 2014)

Work your proximity sensor? After dial and connection lights display always


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

i am on custom 1.07 firmware and befor i was on stock 0.50 and proximity sensor worked well.
try recalibrating the sensor (see OP)


----------



## honzajs (Jul 25, 2014)

OP? What is it? Sorry, I'm English Analphabet. Beta 1.07 works good? Weekend is to long


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 25, 2014)

honzajs said:


> OP? What is it? Sorry, I'm English Analphabet. Beta 1.07 works good? Weekend is to long

Click to collapse



I updated my previous post with 1.08 beta update MEGA download link. Testing at the moment, better then 1.07. Install from stock recovery then apply KK GAPPS + SuperSU package  from CWM recovery. If you are using 0.50, first install recovery update.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

I AM VERY CURIOUS WHAT DOES THIS MEAN "gallery of hidden features to optimize operating experience"?


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> ?

Click to collapse



I really dont know.  Maybe optimize gallery app or some system settings.


----------



## sephot (Jul 25, 2014)

The phone don't support wcdma 900 I check, well this is really really bad . I don't understand why on the seller Web it's say he support it. 

Wysłane z mojego JY-G4


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

where did you find uot, that the phone dont support wcdma 900?


----------



## nunytes (Jul 25, 2014)

Where I bought my phone it only says about 2100 band


----------



## sephot (Jul 25, 2014)

Well we have in Poland free mobile Internet provider if u fill peppers and send it to provider . To us this mobile Internet u need to have phone that support wcdma 900. I have this sim card and is not working on that phone. 

Wysłane z mojego JY-G4


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

so it is how its written on zte home page... only 2100 frequency.


----------



## honzajs (Jul 25, 2014)

Problem with proximity sensor solved. Need original dialer, reboot and re-calibration (first post) 
Thanks DallasCZ


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 25, 2014)

original dialer?


----------



## honzajs (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, non original work with code *#776# not


----------



## nunytes (Jul 26, 2014)

People, I'm not familiarized with this. My previous phones were xperia and iNew (mediatek). So, how do I flash the update and the cwm?

Thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## honzajs (Jul 26, 2014)

Read post #8 from this thread


----------



## nunytes (Jul 26, 2014)

I know, I've already read it! I don't know what flash tool I can use and what ROM is compatible with my 1/4gb phone. Also, is that cwm compatible with mine?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 26, 2014)

here are roms only for the 2/8gb version (v9180),root and cwm should be compatible (you have to try itcon your own)


----------



## nunytes (Jul 26, 2014)

I already have it rooted. Do you know where I can find anything to my version? It's also V9180.

By the way, it shows me the same version as you: <font color="Red">ZTE_V9180_CNUnicomCommon_V0.44</font> and it asks me to update to 0.50 firmware... I mean, this roms doesn't work completely?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 26, 2014)

if your version is also v9180,so any of my roms i posted should work.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 26, 2014)

The only difference is the storage and the ram. Mine is also WCDMA.. But I still in ignorance about how to flash the latest firmware... I read the previous posts, but I didn't understood what tools should use.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 26, 2014)

No tools needed, copy files to sd card, boot into recovery (from Settings/About phone/System updates) then apply update. Recommended 1.08.

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 26, 2014)

And I flash the cwm this way? If I make a backup and I don't like without the multi language I can restore without problems?

Edit: I don't understand. I need to put everything I want to flash in sd root with update.zip name or something like that?
Edit 2: I have already the CWM!  Now I'll do a backup and try to install the latest firmware


----------



## nunytes (Jul 27, 2014)

Now I have a big problem! The latest update (it worked) flashed radio baseband (Chinese, I guess) and now, that I've restored my backup, this baseband doesn't work and I haven't the phone functions! Can anyone provide a flashable zip with the correct modem? Thanks

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

same happend to me... i had to full whipe, install stock recovery then flash original 0.50firmware


----------



## honzajs (Jul 27, 2014)

This problem (baseband) make FW 1.08 only? Or item 1.07?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

i think itnis from 1.06


----------



## nunytes (Jul 27, 2014)

lol, but it's funny. In 1.08 fw with this baseband was working, despite in settings was appearing China 2g/3g... I'll try to flash another earlier rom.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

for me it happens when i try to go down from 1.07 to 0.50 trough cwm...then i had no signal....i had to get to stock recovery and then install the stovk 0.50 original zip, then root, then cwm recovery and finally restored the 0.50 backup trough cwm...
Since then i am on custom 1.07 and waiting to official KitKat firmware...


----------



## nunytes (Jul 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> for me it happens when i try to go down from 1.07 to 0.50 trough cwm...then i had no signal....i had to get to stock recovery and then install the stovk 0.50 original zip, then root, then cwm recovery and finally restored the 0.50 backup trough cwm...
> Since then i am on custom 1.07 and waiting to official KitKat firmware...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not so lucky. Now I'm only able to restore the backup. I can't flash anything, gives me some buid prop errors and abort the installation. -.-


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

Can anyone post here output from following  commands using adb shell or Android terminal emulator please?


```
cat /proc/partitions
```


```
ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name
```

I have a plan  to make  fastboot flashable firmware but  my phone still in transit. And I need to know block numbers and  size in blocks for 
/system
/userdata
/cache


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

here it is...

```
E:\ANDROID\devices\ZTE V5 V9180>adb shell
[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0       2111 loop0
   7        1      38493 loop1
   7        2      45770 loop2
   7        3      30177 loop3
 179        0    7634944 mmcblk0
 179        1      65536 mmcblk0p1
 179        2        320 mmcblk0p2
 179        3        320 mmcblk0p3
 179        4         32 mmcblk0p4
 179        5         32 mmcblk0p5
 179        6        640 mmcblk0p6
 179        7        640 mmcblk0p7
 179        8        320 mmcblk0p8
 179        9        320 mmcblk0p9
 179       10        512 mmcblk0p10
 179       11        512 mmcblk0p11
 179       12       1024 mmcblk0p12
 179       13       1536 mmcblk0p13
 179       14       1536 mmcblk0p14
 179       15       1536 mmcblk0p15
 179       16          1 mmcblk0p16
 179       17          8 mmcblk0p17
 179       18      12288 mmcblk0p18
 179       19      12288 mmcblk0p19
 179       20      10240 mmcblk0p20
 179       21    1024000 mmcblk0p21
 179       22       8192 mmcblk0p22
 179       23     131072 mmcblk0p23
 179       24      25600 mmcblk0p24
 179       25       1024 mmcblk0p25
 179       26    1945600 mmcblk0p26
 179       27    4373414 mmcblk0p27
 179       32       2048 mmcblk0rpmb
 179       64   15196160 mmcblk1
 179       65   15192064 mmcblk1p1
 254        0       2110 dm-0
 254        1      38493 dm-1
 254        2      45769 dm-2
 254        3      30177 dm-3
[email protected]:/ # ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name
ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 DDR -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 abootbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 customfs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 fsc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 grow -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p27
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 misc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p25
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 modem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 pad -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 rpm -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 rpmbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 sbl1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 sbl1bak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 sdi -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 splash -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 tz -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 tzbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-02 23:37 userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p26
[email protected]:/ #
```


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

DallasCZ, thanks. This helps a lot.

Just to make  product verification in script, one more request:


```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 #reboots to  fatstboot mode, the phone  may look off or have some fancy logo


```
fastboot getvar product
```
# I need output  from this command, could be MSM8926 but not sure. If using  Ubuntu may have to use  sudo before  any  fastboot commands


```
fasboot reboot
```
 # reboots phone into normal operation mode


----------



## nunytes (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone here can help me? I can't flash anything and I need proper radio or I'll be with a tablet instead a phone! xD

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

please dont post same post again... i told you allready to full wipe, unroot, load stock recovery, load stock firmware


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 27, 2014)

fazerg said:


> DallasCZ, thanks. This helps a lot.
> 
> Just to make  product verification in script, one more request:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



only way to get fastboot commands working is to directly call the device via vendor id so the fastboot command i need to use is "fastboot -i 0x19d2 getvar product" and the result is MSM8226!!


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 27, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Anyone here can help me? I can't flash anything and I need proper radio or I'll be with a tablet instead a phone! xD
> 
> Enviado do meu V9180

Click to collapse



Restore 0.50 zip from official recovery then wipe data/factory reset  This is the working solution.

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> only way to get fastboot commands working is to directly call the device via vendor id so the fastboot command i need to use is "fastboot -i 0x19d2 getvar product" and the result is MSM8226!!

Click to collapse



Thanks again.
Sorry, I forgot to mention that vendor ID  should be used  while using fastboot in Windows.
Anyway,  now  I can prepare  ROM for fastboot. Guess it will be helpful in case of recovery not accessible. 
In case one  bricked device more hard and unable  to get even to fastboot mode there are other methods but fastboot ROM needed too.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 27, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Thanks again.
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that vendor ID  should be used  while using fastboot in Windows.
> Anyway,  now  I can prepare  ROM for fastboot. Guess it will be helpful in case of recovery not accessible.
> In case one  bricked device more hard and unable  to get even to fastboot mode there are other methods but fastboot ROM needed too.

Click to collapse



Why we need fastboot installable rom? If fastboot working we able to run recovery then install ron.

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> If fastboot working we able to run recovery then install ron.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE v9180.

Click to collapse



 Did you mean flash recovery using fastboot and then the rest from recovery? It could be done this way too. However, I prefer  to flash entire room using fastboot and get working device back from soft brick in one move.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 27, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Did you mean flash recovery using fastboot and then the rest from recovery?

Click to collapse



No, i mean:

fastboot boot recovery.img 

Then install any ROM u need. We able to boot factory recovery image too and after then flash anything you want. (From OTG too)

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> No, i mean:
> 
> fastboot boot recovery.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, than it's better to use just


```
fastboot update <your_rom_name.zip>
```
In my opinion, *fastboot boot* should be used  for test purpose of boot.img and recovery.img. Use of this command as you said requires copying of  ROM to SD card then flash it from recovery then  wipe cache and  probably data. This all could be done by running simple script using fastboot commands.
Using  fastboot you can flash as well any single image without creating signed blablabla.zip and updater-script inside it. And my plan is to have full dump of all partitions once phone arrives and make  script to flash every single partition using fastboot. The reason is this  phone is not for me and  I must have quick fix for it ready and be able to  fix it in minutes.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 27, 2014)

Fastboot boot recovery.img is working, easy solution. Not need to modify factory recovery. 

If you want brick your phone, just play with that, i cant recommend that. Make a CWM backup and restore if need. 

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 27, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Make a CWM backup and restore if need.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE v9180.

Click to collapse



 I prefer not to use CWM. There were so many cases when CWM backups fail and even brick phones. Also, people compiling CWM all have  eagle eyes I guess. I can't read  CWM menus and usually use TWRP if  there is a need, in most cases there is not.  And if there is no TWRP for particular phone/tablet  I always can  compile or port one. 
And if you mean  to brick the phone playing with dd for partitions dump, you are talking to wrong person.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 27, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Restore 0.50 zip from official recovery then wipe data/factory reset  This is the working solution.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE v9180.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it's already working. The problem was simple to solve: pull out the sim card, reboot and insert it again (after install proper fw).

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## sephot (Jul 28, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> There are various versions..if you want to use the phone in europe you have to buy "WCDMA" version and there are two subversions a) 1GB RAM,4GB ROM b) 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM.
> So my version is ZTE V5 *V*9180 - this is wcdma vesrion with 2GB RAM and 8 GB ROM.
> *AND WCDMA version is 3G only, it doesnot support 4G LTE network!*

Click to collapse




Where are you-read information, such as looking for, but I have not found information from the WCDMA version does not support LTE, where did you find it? 
on: 
http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/20e92bfd 
It says clearly that it supports LTE or 8gb version, such that we have. 
I tried to find some information on the Official ZTE but I can not for this phone, as that did not exist             =. =.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, it exists! It's www.ztehn.com but it's in chinese.

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 28, 2014)

on official zte site...because the phone is sold only in China the site is www.htehn.com  use google translator..and you will find.

Any way on the site you mentioned is written that LTE. (And all the info is about all the versions so, they mixed specifiactions of U9180, N9180, V9180)
LTE -TDD (time-division duplexing) on bands B38,B39 and B40 which are used only in China,Australia and i think US. 
In Europe The LTE most used network is LTE - FDD (frequency-division duplexing) standart. 
So if you wnt to use your phone get the info what LTE type your provider uses.
Anyway ZTE V9180 (the version which supports WCDMA) doues not have radio to recieve LTE signal. 
SO ZTE V5 V9180 (WCDMA) supports only GSM (2G 900/1800/1900 mHz) and WCDMA (2100 mHz).

This is the last time in this thread i will write this..please use search, read from proper sources (not china resellers), trusted websites etc.

see posts 94,97,101.
If you have in your country LTE-TDD (TD-LTE) on bands 38,39,40 so you can order *ZTE V5 U9180* not V9180 (WCDMA version)
howgh


----------



## fazerg (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, put  together everything to have fasboot flashable  ROM  similar to  Xiaomi phones. And then discovered in updater-script of  official  ROM strings creating  some simlinks in /system from /data and /persist partitions. Really strange decision  of ZTE(?) engineers especially considering that /data /persist and /misc partitions are not provided with  official ROMs. How to recover from  brick in case  /data partition corrupted? This is  quite likely  case.

One more thing is disturbing me. Why there is  separate website  for single model and  V5 not mentioned anywhere else among  ZTE phones  including ZTE official website?


----------



## sephot (Jul 28, 2014)

ok, now I understand everything , question with another "barrel" someone of you already working on version 1.08? I would like to install it and do not know how it is stable. I see that this is viewed, here: 
[https://mega.co.nz/#F!l84nlAqB!z69XR7q4_DEyYBkoLBnbpQ
just do not know how stable it is?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 28, 2014)

i am from yesterday on ATX team version based on 1.08 firmware...so far everything is ok...


----------



## DEMONTER (Jul 28, 2014)

now i  have 0.44 multilanguage, and if i downloaded update 0.50 from fota i have abort instaliting, i instal original recovery(from google drive) and again abort, what am I doing wrong???


----------



## sephot (Jul 28, 2014)

DEMONTER said:


> now i  have 0.44 multilanguage, and if i downloaded update 0.50 from fota i have abort instaliting, i instal original recovery(from google drive) and again abort, what am I doing wrong???

Click to collapse



Download Install package manually save it to your phone and run the installation directly from the recovery should work.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 28, 2014)

nope i think you should wipe the phone and maybe unroot.. then it should be no problem.  btw.  it will not go on the multilanguage rom,  only stock romplease use search before asking.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 28, 2014)

Only 0.44 is multi language. And there is no need to unroot, just the wipes. I did to /system /data and /cache. Then I flashed stock recovery with flashable zip and reboot recovery with advance settings. Then flashed and it was OK.

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 28, 2014)

stock 0.44 is like any other original firmware  only in english-chinese.. multilanguage firmware is lightly modified one, so the update is possible.. maybe. but when you download original 0.44 from manufacturer it has only eng/cn language.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 29, 2014)

No, it isn't possible. I have always the reminder to update, I've tried twice or three times and always gives me an error. So I don't believe it's possible, only with stock roms. 

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## Aderrro (Jul 29, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i am from yesterday on ATX team version based on 1.08 firmware...so far everything is ok...

Click to collapse



Where I can find rom that you are talking about?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 29, 2014)

bbs.anzhi.com
but always keep in mind, that this firmware is based on BETA firmware!!!!


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 29, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> bbs.anzhi.com
> but always keep in mind, that this firmware is based on BETA firmware!!!!

Click to collapse



To browse that forum, add that 2 line to your hosts file (c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\)



```
210.245.210.222 bbs.anzhi.com
210.245.210.204 bbs.anzhi.com
```


----------



## nunytes (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi people, today have appeared new version to download: 0.03.

https://translate.googleusercontent...ad.php&usg=ALkJrhiKCqmCRLtjL9s4Yw5F0MYjI8biuA

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 29, 2014)

this is not aour version..this is for ChinaMobile V9180!!!!! this is something different! So keep it in mind and dont bother here with bugs!


----------



## nunytes (Jul 29, 2014)

Nope, it's for China unicom, it's the same that appears in compilation number, so I think it's our version. 

Edit: forget it, I saw what you mean.  they have similar names.

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 29, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Hi people, today have appeared new version to download: 0.03.
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent...ad.php&usg=ALkJrhiKCqmCRLtjL9s4Yw5F0MYjI8biuA
> 
> Enviado do meu V9180

Click to collapse



Downloading but i think its just a customized version.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 29, 2014)

@DallasCZ was saying these V9180 version is not our phone. I don't know how to distinguish... :/

By the way, anyone knows any "fix" for the heating problem? My phone almost burns between the micro sd slot and GPS module! And on the front, the upper part of the display is also very hot. Doesn't this damage anything?
Also it's inconvenient to hold it with the hands..


----------



## sephot (Jul 29, 2014)

How to install this root : 

root-SuperSU-v2.01

from here
https://mega.co.nz/#F!l84nlAqB!z69XR7q4_DEyYBkoLBnbpQ

??


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 29, 2014)

sephot said:


> How to install this root

Click to collapse



CWM


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

FINALLY something fresh (personally i dont like NUBIA UI, COLOR OS, LE FROG OS, ALI CLOUD OS etc...)


*CYANOGEN MOD CM11 (KK 4.4.4)* 

*MOKEE AOSP (KK 4.4.4.)*

This are shortcuts to anzhi.com forum, where are downloadble builds... install and tell us what do you think.

original site of the developer team: www.tdbeta.cn

ANd for the MIUI fans is here a first look.. TD team is working hard to bring MIUI to your device: *MIUI screenshot*


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

CM 11 is for U9180, non compatible  for WCDMA version. 
About Mokee  I have information that radio modem is not working there hence useless too. Probably  this one is  updated  version, don't know. But this one has TD in topic name so for  U9180 too.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

TDbeta is the name of the site  thats why is there TD 
and on the screen of mokee rom there is "about phone" and there is written X9180 so it should be ok with our V9180
I dont think that radio is not working because then the ROM were useless.
and CM11 is based on mokee compiler so it should be also x9180.

ANYWAY is still a beta, so it has BUGs..i will wait till new stable version come out.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> ANYWAY is still a beta, so it has BUGs..i will wait till new stable version come out.

Click to collapse



It may have or may not. Having  over  two years  experience with  Xiaomi  phones  and  both  stable and developer versions of MIUI I can't say  that stable versions are  always better and do not have bugs. I'm pretty sure  something  similar will happen  here.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

Xiaomi is producing MIUI for their devices as company..these are builds form developers which build this ROMs from scratch..thats a big difference.


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> ANd for the MIUI fans is here a first look.. TD team is working hard to bring MIUI to your device: *MIUI screenshot*

Click to collapse



Official miui developers promised support after ZTE release final 4.4.2/4.4.4 ROM. 

Some other thing: my friend got his phone with an unknown firmware, H906. It start with russian language and contains many others. Anyone know WTF that?


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

I agree, but I'm not  talking  about ROMs on  anzhi. I'll never try  ROMs from there. Talking about  beta versions on  ztehn.com


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

get some screenshots...will investigate it


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

fazerg said:


> I agree, but I'm not  talking  about ROMs on  anzhi. I'll never try  ROMs from there. Talking about  beta versions on  ztehn.com

Click to collapse



roms on ztehn.com especialy the CM11 and Mokee and ATX team modded roms are all from another sources (tdbeta.cn and anzhi.com) 
i am from monday on davidkings 1.08 firmware (from anzhi) and all is great so far.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

AFAIK, there is only one multilanguage version  0.44 based on JB 4.3.
DallasCZ, I mean  I'll never try things like  CM  Mokee etc. Just don't like 'em  same as you do not like  MIUI LeWa etc. I do not  care  who posted it first and where. I'm only about to say that  ztehn.com is an official site and beta versions like 1.06, 1.08  are official beta versions which I  may use or may not if official one  comes out.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

OK..
and as i know the multilanguage version (0.44) is from minideal.com and i found it on needrom.
BTW Etotalk also sells ZTE V5 WCDMA version with their moded ROM.
The waiting for propper firmware is killing me..so in the meantime i try custom roms from other developers/modders. The way back to backuped previous ROM is allways and took about 10 minutes 
But the CM11 and Mokee are really very early beta versions.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> BTW Etotalk also sells ZTE V5 WCDMA version with their moded ROM.

Click to collapse



 First time hear about  this  store. I'm buying things from Aliexpress stores only.


DallasCZ said:


> The way back to backuped previous ROM is allways and took about 10 minutes

Click to collapse



 :good: That's what I always do. Full back up of new item ROM and  than  start all experiments. Full I mean really full. Let say for MTK SoC devices you  can do full memory  dump using MTK SPFlashtool and  than just  flash entire  memory  using special hidden option in this  program when needed. For  Qualcomm  I don't know  other way than dd all partitions and use  fastboot to restore. Will appreciate if there is any.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

with cwm recovery you can make full nandroid backup and restore directly from phone.


----------



## fazerg (Jul 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> with cwm recovery you can make full nandroid backup and restore directly from phone.

Click to collapse



 this is another thing  I do  not like for  several reasons. Regarding  backup the reason is you can not  back up original recovery in such case. Also as I am not  sure what is full nandroid backup in CWM. For instance in TWRP you can't back up everything but only few most essential partitions which is  great but might be not enough in some  hard cases. Yes, full  backup in way I mentoined is huge, bat there is always  enough place on 1 TB disk on my  laptop and it can be compressed too.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jul 30, 2014)

you can make backup as you wish...  for me is cwm nandroid backup enough had several devices and also flashed many roms to friends phones and never had problem with it...original recovery you can flash anytime trough fastboot


----------



## honzajs (Jul 30, 2014)

For nandroid  backup only cwm. After 4 years no problem with restore...


----------



## NoobZTE (Jul 31, 2014)

I am sorry to bother you guys, ZTE V9180 1GB RAM is my first smartphone ever. 
I have no clue what to do with it to have multilanguage ROM and install google store.

Can please somebody help me with little steps, I was reading about root,cwm,recovery...I learned a little, but it's too much for this noobie


----------



## nunytes (Jul 31, 2014)

NoobZTE said:


> I am sorry to bother you guys, ZTE V9180 1GB RAM is my first smartphone ever.
> I have no clue what to do with it to have multilanguage ROM and install google store.
> 
> Can please somebody help me with little steps, I was reading about root,cwm,recovery...I learned a little, but it's too much for this noobie

Click to collapse



It's quite easy. Download the ROM provided in needrom and flash trough PC. Just need to power you phone off. Then power it on while pressing volume - at same time and you will enter fastboot mode. Click volume down few moments and run the batch in your PC and wait until it ends. Now that has finished power your phone on and you're ready to go. 

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 1, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's quite easy. Download the ROM provided in needrom and flash trough PC.

Click to collapse



Multilanguage 0.44 uploaded to MEGA. After installed any factory image with factory recovery , only need to boot into CWM then apply 4.3/4.4 GAPPS and root zip if needed. 

I personally recommend to use links provided by members here, and forget needrom.

Sent from my ZTE v9180.


----------



## peibol (Aug 1, 2014)

(delete)


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 1, 2014)

peibol said:


> There are a new phone similar to this ZTE but I think is better:
> Diferences:
> *Foxconn InFocus M512*
> - Not dual sim
> ...

Click to collapse



1-Its not IPS screen but LTPS which is TFT version so slightly advantage
2- it has only 1GB RAM so disadvantage
3- it has only 8mpix camera...ZTE has sony 13 mpix camera so disadvantage
4- ZTE is WCDMA phone but not LTE , but foxconn is only 4G on bands 1,3,7 so you have to chceck
5- 2400 mAh versus 2500 mAh is not a big deal.
6- non removable battery is for me parsonally big disadvantage
7- foxconn has only 2mpix front camera so disadvantage

so what is on this foxconn device better?It is on every ones consideration.
p.s. This is thread about ZTE V9180 not a thread about what to buy, so please write in  another thread/web.


----------



## sephot (Aug 2, 2014)

Any of user v5 have problem with turning on phone after screen is off? I have installed 1.08 and I have that problem phone not going screen on after he go off. I have to turn him off and on to run the system or remove battery . 

Wysłane z mojego JY-G4


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 2, 2014)

by me no problem.


----------



## kooby008 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have this problem one time this week.

After long press on power button, phone restart and since no problem ....


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 2, 2014)

long press of power button always restarts the phone!


----------



## kooby008 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes I know, but when the phone is with a black screen and it's impossible to put screen on, I don't find other solution that's restart it ... :angel:


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 2, 2014)

ah so.. i dont have this issue... sometumes it is delayed about one second, but always shows up.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 3, 2014)

First MIUI is uploaded my MEGA acc. Thanks to chinese modders, based on 1.06.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Aug 3, 2014)

This phone is supposed to have dual speaker. It's possible to make it work? Mine at least only work the left one.

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## martin5martin5 (Aug 3, 2014)

nunytes said:


> This phone is supposed to have dual speaker. It's possible to make it work? Mine at least only work the left one.
> 
> Enviado do meu V9180

Click to collapse



WW enigma has X-rayed the phone (where he works he can do that) and confirmed, there is only 1 speaker, on the back cover the 2 holes-slots are only design, as I remember he vibra motor is on the other "speakers" place.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 3, 2014)

guys use search before asking stupid questions... sorry but this has been talked about months ago on many webs, also here.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 3, 2014)

I know and I read it, but I saw somewhere a video talking about dual speakers. I don't understand the design thing, one hole for nothing isn't design. But sorry for my "stupid question".

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## sephot (Aug 4, 2014)

1.06 is more stable then 1.08? I didn't try 1.06, just installed from x.50 to 1.08. 

Wysłane z mojego JY-G4


----------



## honzajs (Aug 4, 2014)

Juli is over and KK official in unpredictability


----------



## zankis (Aug 4, 2014)

Can anyone tell me any ROM multilanguage and dual sim standby FIXED?

It is V1.08 fixed dual sim standby?

Is this rom multilanguage ? 

NEEDROM
ZTE V5 V9180 (Dual Sim Support)
Listed: 07/30/2014 2:28 pm
ROM Version: KitKat 4.4.2


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 4, 2014)

please i will write this the last time... there are no multilanguage rom than the on needrom based on 0.44 firmware.. any newer roms are all only english and chinese because they are based on beta firmware... maybe when there will be official kitkat firmware someone will make multilanguage rom... so pleeeease use search,  while this thread will be about answering the same questions again and again and i am upset with this.  It is not so hard spend 10minutes on searching this thread or web.


----------



## zankis (Aug 4, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> please i will write this the last time... there are no multilanguage rom than the on needrom based on 0.44 firmware.. any newer roms are all only english and chinese because they are based on beta firmware... maybe when there will be official kitkat firmware someone will make multilanguage rom... so pleeeease use search,  while this thread will be about answering the same questions again and again and i am upset with this.  It is not so hard spend 10minutes on searching this thread or web.

Click to collapse




Thank you very much

About other question, is it V1.08 fixed dual sim Stand By?

Now I have 0.44 and second SIM does not run. 

Are MIUI, Cyanogenmod fixed dual sim standby ?

 Or only NEEDROM ZTE V5 V9180 (Dual Sim Support) have fixed dual sim standby mode?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 4, 2014)

all roms and firmware upon 1.06 should have working dualsim but all these firmwares are bets so some bugs may occur... we all are waiting for official firmware. i am on atxteam custom firmware 1.08 by davidking and all is so far working well, but i don't use two sims.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 4, 2014)

zankis said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> About other question, is it V1.08 fixed dual sim Stand By?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Haha...DallasCZ already told you to check this forum,,,all the questions you are asking are already posted here...anyway from V1.06 onwards dual sim is working and for now i suggest to stick with official betas and the lastest is V1.08..don't go for MIUI, Cynogenmod, Mokee ROMs (I think all this ROM supports Dual SIM eventhough I have not personally tested) since these are still not mature or may contain many unknown bugs.. 

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




zankis said:


> Or only NEEDROM ZTE V5 V9180 (Dual Sim Support) have fixed dual sim standby mode?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can use the ROM posted in NEEDROM. I posted that ROM. Anyway that ROM is based on V1.07 (source ATX Team but I just included Google Apps+made EN language by default) and everything is working normally including 2 SIM Slots. 

Anyway if you just want Dual SIM support (without GAPPS) then you can just install the official BETAs and the latest one is V1.08. But you need to upgrade the Stock Recovery from 4.3 to 4.4 and Flash the V1.06 or V1.07 or V1.08 ROMs from stock recovery. 

Check the MEGA download folder for the ROMs posted by wwenigma in post #18

Hope this clears your confusion.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 5, 2014)

U9180 kernel source found here, now we need a talented developer.  (i think its universal kernel U/V/N is same)


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 5, 2014)

the kernel source is sbout month available, but it is basically for custom kernel for custom rom you need the whole system dump i think.


----------



## doongoo (Aug 6, 2014)

*Question*

Does it handle 64 GB micro SD card?


----------



## nunytes (Aug 6, 2014)

No, the max is 32gb

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## XenHai (Aug 6, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Does it handle 64 GB micro SD card?

Click to collapse



I have samsung pro sdxc 64gb . 
Working !


----------



## nunytes (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess it's supposed to be 32gb...

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## doongoo (Aug 6, 2014)

XenHai said:


> I have samsung pro sdxc 64gb .
> Working !

Click to collapse



Thanks, will see with SanDisk, when phone arrives

Tapatalked from a Xiaomi Redmi 1S


----------



## nunytes (Aug 6, 2014)

I've ordered a 32gb one, thinking the 64gb wouldn't work! -.-

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## eladrob (Aug 7, 2014)

*mobile netwroks*

hi. first of all, thanks for this great thread. i just received my zte red bull v5 and you helped me a lot!!

i have a question. i installed the 1.08 beta (davidkings) and everything is working great accept that after i end an incoming call, the phone automatically open the mobile networks settings. it's quite annoying. did anyone else encountered this problem?

thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 7, 2014)

eladrob said:


> hi. first of all, thanks for this great thread. i just received my zte red bull v5 and you helped me a lot!!
> 
> i have a question. i installed the 1.08 beta (davidkings) and everything is working great accept that after i end an incoming call, the phone automatically open the mobile networks settings. it's quite annoying. did anyone else encountered this problem?
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



I installed davidkings version but didn't used it as it used some optimization scripts like Fly-on and also contained some chinese menus. However,I used mandfx's version of both 1.07 and 1.08 ROMs, in both all is normal and only when you power off and power on your device I am getting the network setting menu. Currently, I am using official V1.08 Beta and all is ok. 

Anyway let's hope for the final version of the ROM soon with multilanguage option. :good:


----------



## doongoo (Aug 7, 2014)

*Question*

Is it compatible with xposed framework and gravitybox (KK version). Did anyone try?

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




nunytes said:


> I guess it's supposed to be 32gb...
> 
> Enviado do meu V9180

Click to collapse



My chinese phones (ZOPO, JIAYU, Xiaomi)  up to know all werre supposed to handle only 32 GB, but all of them could easily handle 64 GB microSDXC


----------



## navin_n (Aug 7, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Is it compatible with xposed framework and gravitybox (KK version). Did anyone try?

Click to collapse




GravityBox and Xposed Framework is basically designed for MTK devices but i think now it supports a lot of non-MTK devices running vanilla Android (AOSP) 4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4. But I have not tested it other than MTK devices. May be you can give a try...and update us..


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 7, 2014)

by me also the xposed framework dont load the bridge.. there was a modified apk and modified gravitybox on Chinese forum,  but it doesnt work either.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 8, 2014)

In mine it doesn't work. The xposed don't install the bridge (incompatible) an then neither one module works.

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 8, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I installed davidkings version but didn't used it as it used some optimization scripts like Fly-on and also contained some chinese menus. However,I used mandfx's version of both 1.07 and 1.08 ROMs, in both all is normal and only when you power off and power on your device I am getting the network setting menu. Currently, I am using official V1.08 Beta and all is ok.
> 
> Anyway let's hope for the final version of the ROM soon with multilanguage option. :good:

Click to collapse



by me work davidkings rom like a charm,  i deleted the fly-on and other mods... and i dont know why,  but mandfx's roms (1.07 1.08) were on my device after some time very lagy especially the delay after unlocking the device,  end of call... it doesn't happen on davidkings rom.  At least in my case.


----------



## doongoo (Aug 9, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Is it compatible with xposed framework and gravitybox (KK version). Did anyone try?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can now confirm, that it can handle 64 GB micro SDXC

Tapatalked from a ZTE v9180


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 9, 2014)

Update H110 released. http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-15394-1-1.html

Downloading ATM, will be uploaded to my MEGA acc.

edit: uploaded.

mod: manual network search is working! How do i check 900MHz availability?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 9, 2014)

Just installed V1.10 Official, rooted and flashed Gapps...removed all unwanted apps..seems all ok and smooth...Automatic Carrier Searching is enabled by default so China Unicom is not coming in the Network Setting...


----------



## nunytes (Aug 9, 2014)

Compared to 0.44fw this one have a LOTS of benefits?

Enviado do meu V9180


----------



## kooby008 (Aug 9, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Update H110 released. http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-15394-1-1.html
> 
> Downloading ATM, will be uploaded to my MEGA acc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone doesn't have compability with 900 MHz


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 9, 2014)

it cant have the radio module from begining support only 2100mHz..


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 9, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Update H110 released. http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-15394-1-1.html
> 
> Downloading ATM, will be uploaded to my MEGA acc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



which version is the update? from 0.50(android 4.3) or from 1.06,07,08(android 4.4)?


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 9, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> it cant have the radio module from begining support only 2100mHz..

Click to collapse



I see my mobile network provider 2times in the network list. 



DallasCZ said:


> which version is the update? from 0.50(android 4.3) or from 1.06,07,08(android 4.4)?

Click to collapse



If you update from 0.50, first update your recovery to <v1> (4.3 ro 4.4 recovery update zip) or flash H108 factory recovery then install this update. Doesnt matter 0.50/1.06/07/08. And at last, wipe data/factory reset recommended.


----------



## martin5martin5 (Aug 10, 2014)

*ringer + notification locked?*

hello, 

I have stock rom, I had this in 108, and have it in 110 too: the VOLUME of incoming call is locked to notification.
I want at night a profile (with volume ace pro) so that I only hear incoming calls, but no sound for notification (sms or email). 

is this a feature of kitkat? that volume of call is locked to notification? annoying.

Workaround I was thinking: in volume ace profiles, make a silence tone to notifications.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 10, 2014)

since 0.50 there is a profile app where is sleep mode, which mute all sounds except call rinvtone and also can disable all data transfers,  which guides to less power consumption and when there are no wifi and data enabled, you get no notifications except sms messages... Look at this option under settings_feature_profiles... sleep profile can be activated easily trough shortcut in notification panel.
so you don't need any third party app like volume ace pro.


----------



## eladrob (Aug 12, 2014)

*wifi hotspot*

hi everyone. i have a problem with wifi hotspot. it's not working for me in 1.08 and 1.10. you can turn it on and find the hotspot in the computer, but you can't surf the web as it seems theres no internet connection. in the phone you can still use the internet as usual. anyone else is having this problem?


----------



## xanad23 (Aug 12, 2014)

eladrob said:


> hi. first of all, thanks for this great thread. i just received my zte red bull v5 and you helped me a lot!!
> 
> i have a question. i installed the 1.08 beta (davidkings) and everything is working great accept that after i end an incoming call, the phone automatically open the mobile networks settings. it's quite annoying. did anyone else encountered this problem?
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Hello,
hotspot working for me fine. Also compass is working for me in 1.10, which fixed the bug with display when lying on the desk in horizontal position and wasnt able to control display properly...


----------



## doongoo (Aug 12, 2014)

eladrob said:


> hi everyone. i have a problem with wifi hotspot. it's not working for me in 1.08 and 1.10. you can turn it on and find the hotspot in the computer, but you can't surf the web as it seems theres no internet connection. in the phone you can still use the internet as usual. anyone else is having this problem?

Click to collapse



wifi hotspot working fine here as well

By the way: OP should be updated with latest information as now 1.10 is officially out


----------



## nunytes (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm in 1.10 now and it's fine. Anyone with chinese knowledge can suggest a status bar flashlight shortcut?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## sunvy327 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Issue with proximity sensor*

Hello there. 

I am new on Xda developers. In the first page of this thread, there are two code to resolve the proximity sensor issue. I used them for sometimes and it was just fine. Recently, it is disturbing and my phone gets black when I put it to my ear. Even power can't unlock it and I have to wait for the other side to cut the phone. I used *#776# , initially it worked but now it shows that "Signal is too weak". Now, what can I do? I also have downloaded the update from OTA, but it is full Chinese. So, I was unable to update it. Will this update resolve the proximity sensor issue? 

Thank you


----------



## honzajs (Aug 13, 2014)

Try  Screen wake up from Google play


----------



## doongoo (Aug 13, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I'm in 1.10 now and it's fine. Anyone with chinese knowledge can suggest a status bar flashlight shortcut?

Click to collapse



Long press home on the lockscreen is not enough for that purpose?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## sunvy327 (Aug 13, 2014)

honzajs said:


> Try  Screen wake up from Google play

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I have used them for sometimes, but is not there any solution without any app?


----------



## honzajs (Aug 13, 2014)

I have also this problem. Unfortunately I have not found another solution. System failure?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 13, 2014)

sunvy327 said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I am new on Xda developers. In the first page of this thread, there are two code to resolve the proximity sensor issue. I used them for sometimes and it was just fine. Recently, it is disturbing and my phone gets black when I put it to my ear. Even power can't unlock it and I have to wait for the other side to cut the phone. I used *#776# , initially it worked but now it shows that "Signal is too weak". Now, what can I do? I also have downloaded the update from OTA, but it is full Chinese. So, I was unable to update it. Will this update resolve the proximity sensor issue?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



there are no reports, that there should be proximity sensor bug. You cannot use the 776 alone...it has to be paired always with 777 code. There are the steps:
1-*#777# - dont cover the proximity snesor and tap on start..you shouls see a message "proximity sensor set"
2-*#776# - cover the proximity sensor with hand from distance about 4-5cm you should see the moving bar somwhere in middle, tap start..then the percentage numbers must be for some time in green and then you go th emessage "proximnity snesor set"
aonly after this steps you have calibrated the proximity snesor.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 13, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Long press home on the lockscreen is not enough for that purpose?
> 
> Tapatalked from a ZTE v5

Click to collapse



I didn't knew that  thanks  but it doesn't hold it automatically, I need to keep pressing the button.. 

Anyway, in this version I found that compass isn't working in GPS. I mean, it don't show the direction I'm looking for.. Any idea if it's possible to make this work again?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 13, 2014)

compas working well by me since 0.44 trough 0.50 1.07 1.08 till now 1.10


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 13, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I didn't knew that  thanks  but it doesn't hold it automatically, I need to keep pressing the button..
> 
> Anyway, in this version I found that compass isn't working in GPS. I mean, it don't show the direction I'm looking for.. Any idea if it's possible to make this work again?

Click to collapse



GPS is weaker than in previous versions, but if you disable AGPS you got higher accuracy... strange..


----------



## nunytes (Aug 15, 2014)

Compass was working in 0.44. Now it doesn't work at all. I have installed one compass app from playstore to test and it does nothing. I don't know why it's broken...


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 15, 2014)

Factory reset...simple solution


----------



## nunytes (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, probably. I'll do it when an update comes out, it's not urgent by now...


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 15, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Yeah, probably. I'll do it when an update comes out, it's not urgent by now...

Click to collapse



These problems... guy, are you using titanium backup or same app to restore system setting, programs, etc?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 15, 2014)

i am using titanium backup and no problems with anything.. i was on 0.44,0.50,1.07,1.08 and now on 1.10. and all is working well.. i dont know about 2sims because i don't use them.  i use onl one sim.

edit. 
now i remember there was issue with android is upgrading every boot,  the olution was to uninstall titanium backup,  reboot,  reboot then install again.  It was on 0.44 firmware.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm using also titanium backup and never had any issues..


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 16, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I'm using also titanium backup and never had any issues..

Click to collapse



Make a clean install without restoring titanium backup, and check problems.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 16, 2014)

When a new update comes out. I barely use GPS now, it's not important, I just have noticed that.. I was just wondering if it was a common issue or was just mine.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 16, 2014)

Yup, I needed to reinstall the ROM because I had a little problem with root and now the compass is working again.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 18, 2014)

X-ray pics in my MEGA share (Etc dir.)


----------



## martin5martin5 (Aug 19, 2014)

*camera MACRO*

hello, do you know if it is possible, then how to put this camera to macro mode?

question 2: If in PRO mode, I enable HDR, do you know, how, and which app makes the 2 different photos to a single file? 
(I might have frozen something with LINK2SD app, of course I let camera and gallery apps normal, not frozen, but at this time the HDR only makes the 2 different jpg-s without merging them, but as I remember, at first (unrooted, nothing frozen) the camera had merged the 2 different photos.)


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 19, 2014)

martin5martin5 said:


> hello, do you know if it is possible, then how to put this camera to macro mode?
> 
> question 2: If in PRO mode, I enable HDR, do you know, how, and which app makes the 2 different photos to a single file?
> (I might have frozen something with LINK2SD app, of course I let camera and gallery apps normal, not frozen, but at this time the HDR only makes the 2 different jpg-s without merging them, but as I remember, at first (unrooted, nothing frozen) the camera had merged the 2 different photos.)

Click to collapse



Hello,
1-the macro is automatic..just focus on something about 10cm from your phone.
2- unfroze everything and try again...


----------



## allarpl (Aug 19, 2014)

With successful I have upgraded android to stock (1.1) 4.4.2 , but now I have problem with root. I cannot do it through vroot (version 1.7.8 build 140802 - the latest one) and other "one click root" applications - mostly chinese  What is the easiest way to root V9180? Someone help me please. Thanks.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 19, 2014)

flash custom recovery and in custom recovery flash superuser for kitkat


----------



## allarpl (Aug 19, 2014)

To do it, I have to (correct me if I am wrong)
From your google drive I should download folder:Root+recovery files
Then run file: V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY1.08.bat
Next install: recovery_cwm6050en.img
After that I should install: 4.4-update.zip (in fact it is superSU) next gapps and voilà.
If I install custom recover, I loose opportunity to make updates from ZTE through OTA or as I understand I will not be able to install through CWM full rom from bbs.ztehn.com - I will have to restore stock recovery...
How can I secure to do not make "brick" from my ZTE  in whole process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 19, 2014)

you right.. anyway with these steps you cannot brick your ZTE.. there is always a way to make it working again.


----------



## memphos (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here. Yesterday I bought ZTE v5 and so far I make these steps: 0.5 --> 1.08 --> V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2 --> 1.10. What I supposed to do now?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 21, 2014)

you could skip the update to 1.08 and go straight from 0.50 to 1.10, but anyway, now you have to push custom recovery, root the phone (push superuser trough custom recovery) , and then install GAPPs (for kitkat) in custom recovery..all is described in OP and here in the thread, so please use search before you ask those questions.. :-/


----------



## memphos (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for answer, but when I try to instal cwm_6050 installation is aborted because "E: footer is wrong E: Signature verification failed".


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 21, 2014)

memphos said:


> Thanks for answer, but when I try to instal cwm_6050 installation is aborted because "E: footer is wrong E: Signature verification failed".

Click to collapse



you have to flash the recovery via fastboot commands or trough my bat file...please read the OP, i have no time to write these steps again and again 1000 times... :-/


----------



## navin_n (Aug 21, 2014)

memphos said:


> Thanks for answer, but when I try to instal cwm_6050 installation is aborted because "E: footer is wrong E: Signature verification failed".

Click to collapse



You need to have Debugging Mode enabled in phone to execute the command for installing CWM. Just excute the batch file and follow the steps and you are done. You can use DallasCZ post tool or you can use the tool updated by me. 

ZTE V5 V9180 Recovery Tool ---> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4xSaS99TWc2T0ZzUHNfTU54MW8/edit?usp=sharing

After flashing the CWM, you can install any custom ROM as your wish or requirement.

Custom V1.10 ROM (with Root + GAPPS + English default language + unwanted Chinese apps removed)

Thanks,


----------



## eladrob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Miui*

Hi. 

Anyone knows if there's an miui firmware that's compatible with the wcdma version? I've searched the miui website, but could only find miui rom for the td version..


----------



## doongoo (Aug 22, 2014)

eladrob said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone knows if there's an miui firmware that's compatible with the wcdma version? I've searched the miui website, but could only find miui rom for the td version..

Click to collapse



Yes there is, wwenigma has it in his mega drive. I`m thinking about to try

Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 22, 2014)

there is unofficial miui port..but miui comunity said that they will make an official rom after the final kitkat firmware will be released
http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-183653-1-1.html


----------



## navin_n (Aug 22, 2014)

eladrob said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone knows if there's an miui firmware that's compatible with the wcdma version? I've searched the miui website, but could only find miui rom for the td version..

Click to collapse



You can try this MIUI ROM for V5. I have added GAPPS and made the English language as Default.
Link --> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4xSaS99TWc2dXloRGFQeDJRU0k/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 23, 2014)

Modded ZTE_X9180_MIUI_V5_0819.zip from MEGA?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 23, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Modded ZTE_X9180_MIUI_V5_0819.zip from MEGA?

Click to collapse



I guess it's the same ROM but i downloaded from anzhi site. Author is HeavenKe. Only thing is I added GAPPS and change the default language to EN. Also, added and removed some Apps.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 23, 2014)

navin_n said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks. Please always make a changlelog and name the source.


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi. I am a noob and first time flashing ROM. 
I do upgrade to 0.5 and then use DallasCZ R&R Pack 4.3 - V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY.bat to root and doing recovery_CWM6050. I changed the line at the bat file and put this file in the active folder. The V9180 rooted and successfully get in to CWM-based mode, but it is v6.0.4.8, i dont understand why.

I try to do stock recovery, 4.3 -> 4.4, and fastboot recovery_CWM6050 again, but the CWM-based still v6.0.4.8 when i got to the cwm menu. 
I try to install the V9180_V1.10 ROM, can I flash it from CWM-based v6.0.4.8? Or I should upgrade to CWM-based v6.0.5.0 first? But how to do the upgrade? Please help. I did read thread #8 already, read this whole topics, but still confused.

Thanks for help.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 23, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Hi. I am a noob and first time flashing ROM.
> I do upgrade to 0.5 and then use DallasCZ R&R Pack 4.3 - V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY.bat to root and doing recovery_CWM6050. I changed the line at the bat file and put this file in the active folder. The V9180 rooted and successfully get in to CWM-based mode, but it is v6.0.4.8, i dont understand why.
> 
> I try to do stock recovery, 4.3 -> 4.4, and fastboot recovery_CWM6050 again, but the CWM-based still v6.0.4.8 when i got to the cwm menu.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are flashing the stock ROM then you need Stock Recovery. If you are Flashing Custom ROM/Root files/GAPPS the u need CWM. It doesn't matter if the CWM is v6.0.4.8 or v6.0.5.0, you can still flash any custom ROM. By the way, the ROM you mentioned "V9180_V1.10 ROM" is Stock ROM or Custom ROM? 

For Flashing the ROM follow the process below:
1) Copy Custom ROM to an external SD card root directory
2) Enter or go to CWM recovery mode and first do Wipe Data/Wipe cache/Wipe Dalvik Cache 
3) After wipe, choose the Custom ROM from SD to Flash.
4) Reboot the device after installation.

Process is same for the Stock ROM but need to do flash Stock Recovery first if you have already installed CWM.

 :good::good::good::good:


----------



## eladrob (Aug 23, 2014)

*custom rom*

thank you for your answers about the miui rom!
i'm currently using stcok 1.10 but i feel that device is not as fast as i hoped it would be, especially the launcher. is anyone using a faster/better custom version of 1.10? i see that there are a lot of custom roms in the chinese forums.

thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 23, 2014)

may be you can try your luck with CM11 RC3 or Mokee RC4 or new MIUI ROM (link---> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQh9gjC)
anyway there are many custom ROMs in chinese sites which use performance tweaks, you can try those too.
But, personally i don't like the ROMs which uses performance tweaks because they are always buggy.

You said you are in stock V1.10...then you can do one thing..you root your device and remove all the unwanted chinese apps. I guess this will also improve your device performance a bit.

If you don't like the stock launcher's performance then you can always replace it with any other launchers available in Google Play like Apex, Nova, Apus etc.


----------



## doongoo (Aug 23, 2014)

For me speed is ok with stock rom, I only miss the ability to configure the connected pebble watch watchface, because the config site just doesn't load as it should. Has anyone using the phone with connected pebble smartwatch?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 24, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If you are flashing the stock ROM then you need Stock Recovery. If you are Flashing Custom ROM/Root files/GAPPS the u need CWM. It doesn't matter if the CWM is v6.0.4.8 or v6.0.5.0, you can still flash any custom ROM. By the way, the ROM you mentioned "V9180_V1.10 ROM" is Stock ROM or Custom ROM?
> 
> For Flashing the ROM follow the process below:
> 1) Copy Custom ROM to an external SD card root directory
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the instruction navin_n, the V9180_V1.10 ROM is the ROM I download from wwenigma - MEGA. Some how, I am still at Android 4.3, although I did flash the 4.3 to 4.4. Ok, I will try doing it as your instruction. 
So the V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2 is done by fastboot, correct? I am at firmware 0.5 now, and Android 4.3
And I did install already the GAPPS 4.4, because previously I thought that I am at 4.4. The google play store is not in the gapps, after install the google play store, it doesnt work, no connection - reply. I guess i have to re-do flashing back to Stock ROM and re-do the Custom ROM and then the GAPPS based on my Android version again. Thank you.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 24, 2014)

ZTE Redbull (TD-SCDMA) official MIUI released. (Heavenke version approved, i think its not only for TD-SCDMA because cant contains baseband, usable for all - x9180)


----------



## navin_n (Aug 24, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Thank you for the instruction navin_n, the V9180_V1.10 ROM is the ROM I download from wwenigma - MEGA. Some how, I am still at Android 4.3, although I did flash the 4.3 to 4.4. Ok, I will try doing it as your instruction.
> So the V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2 is done by fastboot, correct? I am at firmware 0.5 now, and Android 4.3
> And I did install already the GAPPS 4.4, because previously I thought that I am at 4.4. The google play store is not in the gapps, after install the google play store, it doesnt work, no connection - reply. I guess i have to re-do flashing back to Stock ROM and re-do the Custom ROM and then the GAPPS based on my Android version again. Thank you.

Click to collapse



You are wrong. V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2 is just changing the stock recovery from 4.3 to 4.4 and it will not change the ROM version. Since you have flashed 4.4 GAPPS to 4.3 ROM, it may not work properly. 

You can do like this. Flash CWM recovery (For CWM recovery you can use DallasCZ's or the one I have made) and the flash the custom rom that i have made from V1.10. This ROM already includes GAPPS and Rooted.

Please check the post  #270

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




wwenigma said:


> ZTE Redbull (TD-SCDMA) official MIUI released. (Heavenke version approved, i think its not only for TD-SCDMA because cant contains baseband, usable for all - x9180)

Click to collapse



There is already updated MIUI version (miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.8.11_c32b0db279_4.4.zip) available.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 24, 2014)

navin_n said:


> There is already updated MIUI version (miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.8.11_c32b0db279_4.4.zip) available.

Click to collapse



Why not use from official source, much better download speed...? And there has an international language update... And it will get updates via OTA.

So i cant recommend from other sources...

Küldve az én X9180-emről


----------



## eladrob (Aug 24, 2014)

*Miui*



wwenigma said:


> ZTE Redbull (TD-SCDMA) official MIUI released. (Heavenke version approved, i think its not only for TD-SCDMA because cant contains baseband, usable for all - x9180)

Click to collapse



Are you sure it's official? It says ported on the left side of the page.and Can someone please install and confirm that it works on the wcdma version? 

Thanks.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi people, I can't play heavy games in my phone. Like asphalt 8 or FIFA or something like. They open few seconds and force close!
What can it be?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 24, 2014)

bad crack?  buy the games... not steal.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 24, 2014)

i can play modern combat 5 with no issues.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 24, 2014)

Nop, asphalt 8 is free from playstore! Maybe it's something related to the system. I don't know what, maybe installing the system with cwm.. :/


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 24, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You are wrong. V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2 is just changing the stock recovery from 4.3 to 4.4 and it will not change the ROM version. Since you have flashed 4.4 GAPPS to 4.3 ROM, it may not work properly.
> 
> You can do like this. Flash CWM recovery (For CWM recovery you can use DallasCZ's or the one I have made) and the flash the custom rom that i have made from V1.10. This ROM already includes GAPPS and Rooted.
> 
> Please check the post  #270

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response and suggestion navin_n, I try to download your "Custom V1.10 ROM" on google drive twice, at the very end, it fails saying connection error. I would really like to try your Custom V.10 ROM. Do you have another link, maybe? 
Since I am stil at v4.3, can I directly flash to the V.10 custom rom?


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks wwenigma for the Mega share.  Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## navin_n (Aug 24, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Thanks for your response and suggestion navin_n, I try to download your "Custom V1.10 ROM" on google drive twice, at the very end, it fails saying connection error. I would really like to try your Custom V.10 ROM. Do you have another link, maybe?
> Since I am stil at v4.3, can I directly flash to the V.10 custom rom?

Click to collapse



I don't have other link. Anyway it is ok to flash custom rom directly even if you are in v4.3


----------



## martin5martin5 (Aug 24, 2014)

display tester

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.displaytester

I found 1 bad pixel...


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 24, 2014)

martin5martin5 said:


> I found 1 bad pixel...

Click to collapse



FULL REFUND!


----------



## doongoo (Aug 24, 2014)

martin5martin5 said:


> display tester
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.displaytester
> 
> I found 1 bad pixel...

Click to collapse



I have one as well, but on an area, where it doesn't disturbing me

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




eladrob said:


> Are you sure it's official? It says ported on the left side of the page.and Can someone please install and confirm that it works on the wcdma version?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



+1 anyone tried on wcdma version?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I don't have other link. Anyway it is ok to flash custom rom directly even if you are in v4.3

Click to collapse



Thank you for your support and help, I really appreciate it. Your custom ROM says X9180, while my phone is the WCDMA V9180 version. Will it work? Thanks. 

Because when I flashing to V10 from wwenigma - MEGA, it gives me an error message and there is X9180 in the message. I will post the error message later. And the flashing to V10 version failed.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Thank you for your support and help, I really appreciate it. Your custom ROM says X9180, while my phone is the WCDMA V9180 version. Will it work? Thanks.
> 
> Because when I flashing to V10 from wwenigma - MEGA, it gives me an error message and there is X9180 in the message. I will post the error message later. And the flashing to V10 version failed.

Click to collapse



*X*9180 means the ROM can be used in V9180, N9180 and U9180 variants of ZTE V5. If your device is V9180, you can still flash it with X9180 ROM there is no problem.:good::good::good:


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> *X*9180 means the ROM can be used in V9180, N9180 and U9180 variants of ZTE V5. If your device is V9180, you can still flash it with X9180 ROM there is no problem.:good::good::good:

Click to collapse



I am also getting a failed flash.  I have installed CWM 6.0.5.0 as per instructions in the first post.  I've now upgraded to the latest V1.10 official firmware and when I try to install v1.10 MOD (English with GAPPS) I just get a failed notification.  Interestingly, the CWM version on the phone says it is 6.0.4.8.  I flashed the 6.0.5.0 several times and the version does not change.  Is it possible that the wrong version of CWM is being used to flash?  Thank you.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## doongoo (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> I am also getting a failed flash.  I have installed CWM 6.0.5.0 as per instructions in the first post.  I've now upgraded to the latest V1.10 official firmware and when I try to install v1.10 MOD (English with GAPPS) I just get a failed notification.  Interestingly, the CWM version on the phone says it is 6.0.4.8.  I flashed the 6.0.5.0 several times and the version does not change.  Is it possible that the wrong version of CWM is being used to flash?  Thank you.

Click to collapse



why not flashing stock v1.10 and after that from fastboot cwm, and from cwm the root and the gapps?


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

allarpl said:


> To do it, I have to (correct me if I am wrong)
> From your google drive I should download folder:Root+recovery files
> Then run file: V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY1.08.bat
> Next install: recovery_cwm6050en.img
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried these exact same steps but update is still failing.  I am trying to flash a modded stock ROM called X9180_V1.10_Mod.zip


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> I tried these exact same steps but update is still failing.  I am trying to flash a modded stock ROM called X9180_V1.10_Mod.zip

Click to collapse



What is the failure reason when you flash the ROM?
Anyway you can try this, First install Stock V1.10 ROM through Stock Recovery. After that Flash CWM Recovery. Once you have CWM, then you can flash Root files and GAPPS.


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> What is the failure reason when you flash the ROM?
> Anyway you can try this, First install Stock V1.10 ROM through Stock Recovery. After that Flash CWM Recovery. Once you have CWM, then you can flash Root files and GAPPS.

Click to collapse



I did flash the factory 1.10 version and then flash CWM, then tried to install the modded stock 1.10 English ROM but it keeps failing.  I just tried the modded 1.08 stock ROM and again it failed.  I think I am missing a step or something.  I keep getting E: unknown or not found.  Right now, I have the following error after attempting to flash 1.08 modded stock ROM via CWM 6.0.5.0:

E: Errorin /storage/sdcard0/X9180_V1.08_Mod.zip (Status 0) Installtion aborted.

I've also seen (Status 7).  What should E: contain?  It's been a long time since I flashed with CWM.  Thank you!


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> I did flash the factory 1.10 version and then flash CWM, then tried to install the modded stock 1.10 English ROM but it keeps failing.  I just tried the modded 1.08 stock ROM and again it failed.  I think I am missing a step or something.  I keep getting E: unknown or not found.  Right now, I have the following error after attempting to flash 1.08 modded stock ROM via CWM 6.0.5.0:
> 
> E: Errorin /storage/sdcard0/X9180_V1.08_Mod.zip (Status 0) Installtion aborted.
> 
> I've also seen (Status 7).  What should E: contain?  It's been a long time since I flashed with CWM.  Thank you!

Click to collapse



Status 0 and Status 7 means there is some issue with the updater-script of the ROM. Anyway, just follow the things i wrote in previous post. 
Stock ROM ---> Flash CWM---> Flash KitKat Root + Gapps 

After you get root, you can do anything you like.


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> What is the failure reason when you flash the ROM?
> Anyway you can try this, First install Stock V1.10 ROM through Stock Recovery. After that Flash CWM Recovery. Once you have CWM, then you can flash Root files and GAPPS.

Click to collapse



Do you have the link for stock V1.10? 
So CWM recovery then root? I did it the other way around: root -> CWM -> install GAPPS. 
Thanks


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Do you have the link for stock V1.10?
> So CWM recovery then root? I did it the other way around: root -> CWM -> install GAPPS.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Me too actually.  Maybe that's why.  I'll give it another go


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 25, 2014)

*HEY GUYS..please read before posting nonsense... the X9180_V1.10_Mod.zip is just moded stock ROM. STOCK ROM need to be flashed via stock recovery!!
OMG you really have no time to read the first posts?*


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

Still getting nowhere with the flash.  The E: volume concerns me.  When I do a wipe data/factory reset to prepare for ROM install I get an error:

E: unknown voume for path [/sd-ext]

I'm at a total loss here folks!  What am I missing???  I'm already on stock 1.10.  Cheers


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 25, 2014)

*Lcd density*

Hi,
i searched for the line in build.prob, but i didnt find it, so i experimented.
1-you have to have root acess
2-you have to edit build.prop in root/system/ folder
3-add sowhere after initial setup this line "ro.sf.lcd_density=260" (default is 294, or just delete this line)
4-reboot phone
5-go to "manage apps" and "all" and serach for "launcher" and clear chache
6-voala...you have tablet UI on your device....:good::good:


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> Still getting nowhere with the flash.  The E: volume concerns me.  When I do a wipe data/factory reset to prepare for ROM install I get an error:
> 
> E: unknown voume for path [/sd-ext]
> 
> I'm at a total loss here folks!  What am I missing???  I'm already on stock 1.10.  Cheers

Click to collapse



And what are you using to flash moded stock rom over stock rom?
You should facotry reset, unroot, install stock recovery, then update to moded stock rom ...


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> *HEY GUYS..please read before posting nonsense... the X9180_V1.10_Mod.zip is just moded stock ROM. STOCK ROM need to be flashed via stock recovery!!
> OMG you really have no time to read the first posts?*

Click to collapse



I did read the first post and I did try to flash it with stock recovery but it didn't like the ROM.  Calm down fella.  Just wondering why I've hit a wall.  I'll try the Cyanogen ROM again as it did install but I kept getting force closes.  Maybe I was using the incorrect GAPPS.  I'll give it another go.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Do you have the link for stock V1.10?
> So CWM recovery then root? I did it the other way around: root -> CWM -> install GAPPS.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Go to wwenigma's MEGA Drive it has all the ROM and tools you need.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 25, 2014)

"I am also getting a failed flash. I have installed CWM 6.0.5.0 as per instructions in the first post. I've now upgraded to the latest V1.10 official firmware and when I try to install v1.10 MOD (English with GAPPS) I just get a failed notification. Interestingly, the CWM version on the phone says it is 6.0.4.8. I flashed the 6.0.5.0 several times and the version does not change. Is it possible that the wrong version of CWM is being used to flash? Thank you."

-The version of the CWM is 6.0.5.0 but htey forget to change the sign, so it shows up as 6.0.4.8 (you can read it here if you use search).
-If you wnt to use wwenigma's moded stock rom, that keep in mind that they are in fact stock roms, so always flash with stock recovery.
-If you plan to go from 0.50 or lover to 1.06 and higher please keep in mind, that you have to flash updated stock recovery (this updated stock recovery is built in in all stock roms since 1.06)
-allways do 2 times factory reset, wipe dalvik cache and wipe chache (dunno why, but all chinese sites says 2 times)
-allways flash the gapps for the current android OS version you flashed
-always flash rom, reboot, see if everything is ok, root, flash cwm, flash gapps...

if you dont know about these steps, please read trough the first 10 pages, or dont do anything like this with your phone..really there is 2pages from yesterday of a same problem which can be solved when users read trough first 10 pages.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> I did read the first post and I did try to flash it with stock recovery but it didn't like the ROM.  Calm down fella.  Just wondering why I've hit a wall.  I'll try the Cyanogen ROM again as it did install but I kept getting force closes.  Maybe I was using the incorrect GAPPS.  I'll give it another go.

Click to collapse



CM11 and Mokee ROM's are still in the development phase. So, it may be unstable.


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> CM11 and Mokee ROM's are still in the development phase. So, it may be unstable.

Click to collapse



Ok, now I'm back to stock 1.08 and stock recovery 1.08.  I still can't upgrade to modded stock ROM.  In the recovery tool I am getting error: 

E: footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted

What the hell is E: and what should it be?  Every error I am getting relates to whatever should be on E:  Thanks guys!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




DallasCZ said:


> if you dont know about these steps, please read trough the first 10 pages, or dont do anything like this with your phone..really there is 2pages from yesterday of a same problem which can be solved when users read trough first 10 pages.

Click to collapse



I have done these steps numerous times.  How do I check that I am no longer rooted?  Is it simply a case of flashing stock recovery and stock ROM?

Believe me, I wouldn't have bother rooting it but the state the phone came in from China left me with no choice.  It's supposed to be dual SIM but only one was detected.  The Google apps that were pre-installed NEVER worked so I couldn't even sign in to my Google account and I was constantly gettine .com.google force closes.  Completely and totally unusable.  I still haven't been able to get anything working correctly.  It's been a total disaster.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 25, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> Ok, now I'm back to stock 1.08 and stock recovery 1.08.  I still can't upgrade to modded stock ROM.  In the recovery tool I am getting error:
> 
> E: footer is wrong
> E: signature verification failed
> ...

Click to collapse




I can see that you seems to be frustrated. Anyway calm down. We will help to make everything working. Don't worry.
From starting V1.06, the Dual SIM works. You have already installed Stock V1.08. So,now is your phone working or not?

Anyway about the flashing error you are getting, it seems that it is because of the installation script or invalid flash files. 
Ok, now you use this Recovery Tool. From this tool, you can flash either latest Stock recovery or CWM Recovery. 

I suggest first install the Stock Recovery from this tool and flash the Stock ROM. The latest V1.10 stock ROM is available in wwenigma's MEGA Drive. Just search for it.  
If all is working normally after flashing then you can explore other things. You can install CWM and flash GAPPS and root. OR Can install custom ROMs if you wish.

Hope this will ease your worries.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 25, 2014)

AS navin_n SAID...

1-wipe everything
2-download the link that navin said.
3-enable usb debugging in developer menu, and in security enable unsigned apps instalation
4-connect the phone with PC
5- run the bat file as administrator (to be sure)
6- install stock recovery
7- download stock 1.10 firmware  from my disk
8- in stock recovery do again a full wipe
9- install 1.10 firmware
10- reboot
11- check if everything is ok (dual sim...)
12- if  yes, , enable usb debugging in developer menu, and in security enable unsigned apps instalation and run the navin_n´s bat file again and install custom recovery
13- in custom recovery install superuser and GAPPS from my disk
14- in custom recovery wipe dalvik cache(advanced menu in custom recovery)  and cache
15- reboot and wait
now you should have 1.10 rooted stock firmware with gapps installed.
:good:


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> AS navin_n SAID...
> 
> 1-wipe everything
> 2-download the link that navin said.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you DallasCZ!  Finally I have the phone in working order :good:

I've only tried the one SIM in it so far but no reason to think it won't work with two.  No crashes or anything which is great! 

Is there an app anyone can recommend to remove the Chinese pre-installed apps that I will never use?  That would be the final piece in the jigsaw.  Cheers! :victory:


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 26, 2014)

The best part about zte V5 ...ait allmost unpossible to brick it 
I personally use Titnaium backup..for backup the apps and x-plore file manager for delete unwanted apps..
my procedure:
1- make backup of all apps in titanium backup
2- make nandroid backup of entire rom in CWM
3- delete some apps using root file manager (x-plore in my case)
4- reboot and see whats hapeen.

i could post what to delete, but it will take a lot of time


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 26, 2014)

vipergrm said:


> Thank you DallasCZ!  Finally I have the phone in working order :good:
> 
> I've only tried the one SIM in it so far but no reason to think it won't work with two.  No crashes or anything which is great!
> 
> Is there an app anyone can recommend to remove the Chinese pre-installed apps that I will never use?  That would be the final piece in the jigsaw.  Cheers! :victory:

Click to collapse



Glad to know that it's working now.
If you have already Rooted your device then you can easily uninstall the system apps using "Root Uninstallers" available in Google Play.
However, for me , i prefer to use Root Explorer and delete the apps from system folder. The following apps are safe to delete but still i advise you to backup the files before deleting. If you use Root Explorer, make sure to change attribute of the system folder from Read Only (R/O) to Read Write (R/W) when deleting.

APPs that can be deleted:
folder --> /system/app
nubia_zbiglauncher_v2.0.apk

folder --> /system/preset_apps
TP_360AppStore_1.9.203.apk
TP_360Video_1.2.0_Nubia.apk
TP_BaiduInput_1000541a.apk
TP_baidumap_6.2.0.apk
TP_baiduvideo_5.3.0.apk
TP_gowhere_1044_131118_150501.apk
TP_iReader_2013122410.apk
TP_JdAndroid_2.6.0.apk
TP_QQ_4.2.apk
TP_QRCodeScaner_v1.0.apk
TP_tieba_5.5.2.apk
TP_Weibo_4.0.0_602.apk
TP_weixin_502.apk

:good::good:


----------



## vipergrm (Aug 26, 2014)

navin_n said:


> APPs that can be deleted:
> folder --> /system/app
> nubia_zbiglauncher_v2.0.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely brilliant post navin. Exactly what I'm looking for! By golly I love XDA forums. Thanks everyone for the support!


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> AS navin_n SAID...
> 
> 1-wipe everything
> 2-download the link that navin said.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Dallas, thank you for the instruction, but i still have problem when i try to install 1.10 firmware.
assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "X9180") || (getprop("ro.product.device") == "U9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "U9180") ||  (getprop("ro.product.device")
E: Error in /storage/sdcard1/V9180_4.4_update_H110.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

I donwload the firmware 1.10 from this post.
what is "and in security enable unsigned apps instalation" mean? This is the only thing i didnt do, because i couldnt find it. 
Thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 27, 2014)

you have the wrong recovery (i think) you should download the directory "Rott + recovery files" from my disk and then run the "v9180 root-recoveryv 1.08 bat" file then install the original recovery (point 4)
reboot to this new recovery and then try to install the 1.10 firmware again.

If this dont work please write what firmware/rom is on your device and what recovery you actually have now in your device.


----------



## leeblanc (Aug 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> you have the wrong recovery (i think) you should download the directory "Rott + recovery files" from my disk and then run the "v9180 root-recoveryv 1.08 bat" file then install the original recovery (point 4)
> reboot to this new recovery and then try to install the 1.10 firmware again.
> 
> If this dont work please write what firmware/rom is on your device and what recovery you actually have now in your device.

Click to collapse



Hi, I did it again as instructed, and it works like a charm. I am now on 4.4 and then install custom rom v1.10 from navin_n, got gapps included and non-chinese apps. The dual sims also working.
I think if you move this post to first couple pages in this topic, it will be a lot less people asking about this.

Thank you in advance for both navin_n and DallasCZ.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 27, 2014)

leeblanc said:


> Hi, I did it again as instructed, and it works like a charm. I am now on 4.4 and then install custom rom v1.10 from navin_n, got gapps included and non-chinese apps. The dual sims also working.
> I think if you move this post to first couple pages in this topic, it will be a lot less people asking about this.
> 
> Thank you in advance for both navin_n and DallasCZ.

Click to collapse



Glad to know...everything is working now...:victory::victory:


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 27, 2014)

So i edited the first 3 posts...you can find all there.

Root guide
cwm recovery instalation guide
safe to remove apps
etc...


----------



## navin_n (Aug 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> So i edited the first 3 posts...you can find all there.
> 
> Root guide
> cwm recovery instalation guide
> ...

Click to collapse



Also update the version in the 1st post. Now V1.10 official is already released. :good:


----------



## eladrob (Aug 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Also update the version in the 1st post. Now V1.10 official is already released. :good:

Click to collapse



So did anyone try the miui rom on the wcdma version?


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 29, 2014)

*BRICK*

so it seem that i have bricked my phone 
tried to replace the splash logo bt made inpropriet logo.img file..after flashing it the phone dont boot up, i cnat see it in adb and also fastboot...till someone find a method how to hard reset the phone via buttons i am bricked.

so will give it a week and then i will probably move to zte z5 or z7 will see.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 29, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> so it seem that i have bricked my phone
> tried to replace the splash logo bt made inpropriet logo.img file..after flashing it the phone dont boot up, i cnat see it in adb and also fastboot...till someone find a method how to hard reset the phone via buttons i am bricked.
> 
> so will give it a week and then i will probably move to zte z5 or z7 will see.

Click to collapse



Can you try this tool if you access and restore?
Nubia Tools
For the port setting, baud rate need to be set to 115200.
Moreover, you can also use QPST to restore and unbrick.



---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




eladrob said:


> So did anyone try the miui rom on the wcdma version?

Click to collapse



I am not the fan of MIUI ROM. Anyway my friend is using MIUI ROM which I have posted in #285 in his V9180 and he said it is working normally in his device. 
Since the MIUI ROMs available are X9180, i think it can be used in all variants of V5.


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Will try...newer heard od QPST please tell me more.


----------



## peibol (Aug 30, 2014)

Is it posible to change horrible contacts.apk and dialer.apk??
I cant correct problems to sync contacts with my google account...

***EDIT***
Solved with last update.


----------



## fazerg (Aug 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Will try...newer heard od QPST please tell me more.

Click to collapse



 This is qualcomm tool for developers. You can unbrick phone  using this tool, flash bootloader ( if it's available, you can't back it up  using  fastboot, but hope it's the same for all devices with  this SoC and is  already published) etc. More information you can find right here, on this forum. I do not know much  about it except it's really powerful. 



			
				peibol said:
			
		

> Is it posible to change horrible contacts.apk and dialer.apk??

Click to collapse



 Who said you these apps are  responsible for  google contacts sync? You should install as system app GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk


----------



## navin_n (Aug 30, 2014)

DallasCZ, inside the nubia tool i have posted the driver required for diagnostic port. You need to install that driver otherwise QPST will not detect your V5's diagnostic port. Anyway, from QPST you can revive Qualcomm based device. Just google the process on how to revive the bricked Qualcomm based devices. It seems that your device is soft brick only, may be you can use eMMC downloader method to flash the stock ROM again.

May be you can check this  Anzhi forum link for the process.
Anyway you will require two files "MPRG8926.hex" and "8926_msimage.mbn" to unbrick using QPST as the CPU used in V5 is MSM8926.


----------



## rrobsonm (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't get update to version 0.50. Probably I got modified rom from seller. I want to ger stock 0.44 rom(chinese and english) language, but i can't install it. Shoult I install it on CWM recovery or stock recovery?

Error:
Veryfing update package...
assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device")=="V9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model") == "v9180)&&getprop("ro.product.nme")=="V9180"
E: Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(status 7)

DallasCZ's bat file is not working for me. What usb drivers do you have?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 30, 2014)

rrobsonm said:


> I can't get update to version 0.50. Probably I got modified rom from seller. I want to ger stock 0.44 rom(chinese and english) language, but i can't install it. Shoult I install it on CWM recovery or stock recovery?
> 
> Error:
> Veryfing update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



In this forum, these issues are already discussed many times. Please check the forum in detail. Also, check the process details in first 3 post in Page 1. :silly::silly::silly::silly: 

*To flash STOCK ROM needs STOCK RECOVERY and to flash CUSTOM ROM needs CWM RECOVERY. *

Anyway to use DallasCZ's bat file or the one I updated, you need to have *USB debugging mode* enabled. Just google it if you don't know how to enable it. 

DRIVER Files

For the Stock ROMs, you can refer to wwenigma's MEGA Drive and this link for  V1.10 Custom ROM


----------



## rrobsonm (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know what is wrong in bat file but from cmd i flashed recovery. But still ZTE prints when I try to flash 0.44 or 0.50 official rom:
assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device")=="V9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model") == "v9180")&&getprop("ro.product.name")=="V9180"
E: Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip

in build.prop ro.product.device=V9180 and ro.product.model=V9180 and ro.product.name=V9180.


----------



## wwenigma (Aug 30, 2014)

rrobsonm said:


> I don't know what is wrong

Click to collapse



If you use 4.4 firmware (1.06/07/08/10) at the moment, u need to flash *v9180_V0.50 (back from 1.06)* rom from recovery!


----------



## rrobsonm (Aug 30, 2014)

I use multilanguage 0.44 rom


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

rrobsonm said:


> I use multilanguage 0.44 rom

Click to collapse



What's your requirement? want to use 2 SIM or Just single SIM? Multilanguage??.....

If you have already flashed the latest stock recovery then why not use V1.10 Stock ROM. V1.10 will give you the KitKat Verison.

Else, you can just flash v1.10 custom version posted in the previous reply through CWM Recovery.


----------



## rrobsonm (Aug 31, 2014)

I want 1.10 because you said that it was smooth, and I want try 4.4

You said that my phone must have had 0.50 before 1.10. So now I want upgrate 0.44 to 0.50.
Is there somebody who upgrade 0.44 directly to 1.10?

Is there posibility to install rom not in recovery? Directly in fastboot? I am afraid that I would install 1.10 directly from 0.44 and brick the phone forever because I can't flash orginal rom.


----------



## peibol (Aug 31, 2014)

Link to download last version of CM11-Mokee  and  CM11-Anzhi from tdbeta.cn ?

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




> I want 1.10 because you said that it was smooth, and I want try 4.4

Click to collapse



install CWM Recovery and then v1.10 custom version from navin_n gdrive. Thats all.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

rrobsonm said:


> I want 1.10 because you said that it was smooth, and I want try 4.4
> 
> You said that my phone must have had 0.50 before 1.10. So now I want upgrate 0.44 to 0.50.
> Is there somebody who upgrade 0.44 directly to 1.10?
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it will not brick the device.
If you have Custom Recovery installed then you can directly install custom ROM from 0.44 to 1.10. 

Anyway, if you want to use the  V1.10 Custom ROM I have posted then you can directly flash it from CWM. It will work but this ROM is meant to be installed after V1.06 or higher as I have not included Radio Image files in v1.10 custom rom. 

So, I suggest first installed this V1.07 Custom ROM and then install V1.10 custom.

Be sure to use CWM recovery not Stock Recovery.


----------



## eladrob (Aug 31, 2014)

*mega share*

hey wwenigma

first of all, thanks for the mega folder. it's very helpful!
second, i wanted to try the miui rom and i see that there are two options in your mega folder. can you please explain the difference between them?

thanks!


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

peibol said:


> Link to download last version of CM11-Mokee  and  CM11-Anzhi from tdbeta.cn ?

Click to collapse



Latest CM11
Latest Mokee 4.4.4 
These are supposed to be for U9180. May be you will require to flash V9180 Radio Files if you want to use in V9180.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 31, 2014)

These mokee and cm11 ROMs are in english/chinese only?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

nunytes said:


> These mokee and cm11 ROMs are in english/chinese only?

Click to collapse



Don't know. I haven't used it yet. I guess CN/EN only.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




eladrob said:


> hey wwenigma
> 
> first of all, thanks for the mega folder. it's very helpful!
> second, i wanted to try the miui rom and i see that there are two options in your mega folder. can you please explain the difference between them?
> ...

Click to collapse



Those MIUI ROM in the MEGA Drive are older ones. You can download the officially approved ported MIUI ROM from the MIUI site. 
MIUI Officially Approved Ported ROM for ZTE V5

:good::good:


----------



## sunvy327 (Aug 31, 2014)

*2nd SIM slot*

Hello There everybody. Is anybody having a trouble with the 2nd sim slot? My 1st sim slot works, but 2nd doesn't. I asked another user, he also faced the same. Is there any solution of it?


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

sunvy327 said:


> Hello There everybody. Is anybody having a trouble with the 2nd sim slot? My 1st sim slot works, but 2nd doesn't. I asked another user, he also faced the same. Is there any solution of it?

Click to collapse




What's your version??? 
You need to have V1.06 or higher to have your 2nd SIM working. Install latest V1.10 as it is the latest build.


----------



## honzajs (Aug 31, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Latest CM11
> Latest Mokee 4.4.4
> These are supposed to be for U9180.* May be you will require to flash V9180 Radio Files if you want to use in V9180*.

Click to collapse



Please link  V9180 Radio Files. Thanks.
After flash 1.10 from 0.50 work 3G not...Radio its corrupted ??


----------



## navin_n (Aug 31, 2014)

honzajs said:


> Please link  V9180 Radio Files. Thanks.
> After flash 1.10 from 0.50 work 3G not...Radio its corrupted ??

Click to collapse



Download the file from here:
ZTE V5 V9180 Radio Flash File (V1.10) 

Flash it from CWM.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 31, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Don't know. I haven't used it yet. I guess CN/EN only.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just to know, I like the nubia style 

If anyone have tried, please report which languages are included


----------



## DallasCZ (Aug 31, 2014)

*Bricked zte v5*

so i am back from safari kemp...
the qpst is not working because i cnanot find the "MPRG8926.hex" and "8926_msimage.mbn".
Nubia tools also with no success.
Its because (i think) the splash screen is always trhe first screen to show even if you go to recovery ort download mode (as i can remember). so if its corrupt the boot process is stuck at this point and it drains the battery, so i cnnot go to recover ymode, download mode, or i cnanot see the phone in my computer.....****.... 
the bad thing is, that i cnnot know if the pfone is in charge mode (the phone is off and the cable is puged in) or the phone tries to boot (the phone is on by puging the power or usb cord). sometimes i can manage to get a state when the home button flashes. I think it is the sign, that the phone is charging...
sometimes when i hold poer up and plug the usb cable, PC make sound, that some device is connecting but after few seconds there is the disconnecting sound (meybe due to lack of power).
I wrot eto ztehn support center..they replied my in 1 hour and they suggest the usually steps (reboot recovery etc.) which i mad ebut with no success.
will try to charge the phone over night.
will see what next day brings


----------



## honzajs (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't understand. With stock 1.10 works 3G not,  SIM in slot 1 . With 2 SIM s working 3G fine! WTF


----------



## navin_n (Sep 1, 2014)

honzajs said:


> I don't understand. With stock 1.10 works 3G not,  SIM in slot 1 . With 2 SIM s working 3G fine! WTF

Click to collapse



At a time, only 1 slot will work in 3G mode. Both Slot will not work in 3G mode. If you remove the SIM from Slot 2,  Slot 1 will work in 3G mode. You can test it.
:silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## rrobsonm (Sep 1, 2014)

After moving from 0.44 to 1.10 3g does not working. I have flashed Radio package - still not works. ROM 1.07 have an errors in my cwm. 

After install something when I select restart phone in cwm there is question about restoring root. I have selected no. Could it be reason of problem with 3h. I have WCDMA version of course.


When I flashed recovery I make a backup of 0,44rom. Can I do backup now from this image? Will everything be like before install 1.10?

I have test it on sim1 and sim2.


----------



## honzajs (Sep 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> At a time, only 1 slot will work in 3G mode. Both Slot will not work in 3G mode. If you remove the SIM from Slot 2,  Slot 1 will work in 3G mode. You can test it.
> :silly::silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



I have test SIM in slot 1. 3G Work not.  I have a strange Phone. [emoji1]. I can now live with it.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 1, 2014)

honzajs said:


> I have test SIM in slot 1. 3G Work not.  I have a strange Phone. [emoji1]. I can now live with it.

Click to collapse



Just try with one SIM in Slot 1 and in the Network Selection, select "WCDMA only" as preferred Network. After this check, it goes to 3G or not.

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




rrobsonm said:


> After moving from 0.44 to 1.10 3g does not working. I have flashed Radio package - still not works. ROM 1.07 have an errors in my cwm.
> 
> After install something when I select restart phone in cwm there is question about restoring root. I have selected no. Could it be reason of problem with 3h. I have WCDMA version of course.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no problem with 3G in V1.10. About the "restoring root" when quitting the CWM, it has no effect on the 3G service. 
Anyway, in V1.10 from SIM management, you can choose the preferred Network. Just select "WCDMA only" in the network selection and check if it getting 3G or not.

If you have backup of V0.44, you can restore it from CWM. It will restored to your V0.44.


----------



## nunytes (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone knows how to fix the broken sound problem? When I "mix" the sound level, it cuts the sound and I need to reinsert the phones. In the radio app it asks me to plug the cable if I change to much the volume...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## rrobsonm (Sep 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Just try with one SIM in Slot 1 and in the Network Selection, select "WCDMA only" as preferred Network. After this check, it goes to 3G or not.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On restored 0.44 I haven't got Internet too.

Now I have 1.10 with "ZTE V5 V9180 Radio Flash File (V1.10)". I select only WCDMA, phone is making calls and sending sms but I haven't data connection. Network monitor shows:
Phone type: GSM
Network type: HSPA
Data connection:disabled

when i select GSM network in options:
Phone type: GSM
Network type: EDGE
Data connection:disabled

Before flashing roms I have used DroidWall, it coult be reason of my problems?

Please help, I don't care about rom so much, but 3G internet is a fundamental requirement.


----------



## honzajs (Sep 1, 2014)

I have only wcdma selected. No network,  no data....  
rrobsonm: use two sim card, me works 3G with two sim
Or use CM ROM...


----------



## rrobsonm (Sep 1, 2014)

honzajs said:


> I have only wcdma selected. No network,  no data....
> rrobsonm: use two sim card, me works 3G with two sim
> Or use CM ROM...

Click to collapse



On my phone I am not seeing any diference on sim no1 or sim no2. Exactly the same problems.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 1, 2014)

rrobsonm said:


> On restored 0.44 I haven't got Internet too.
> 
> Now I have 1.10 with "ZTE V5 V9180 Radio Flash File (V1.10)". I select only WCDMA, phone is making calls and sending sms but I haven't data connection. Network monitor shows:
> Phone type: GSM
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you enable Data Connection? May be you need to set APN?
As of me, I need to set APN to use the Data Service for my operator.
For me, I don't have any issue with Data Connection regardless the versions v0.50..1.07..1.08 or 1.10 I used.

Anyway, before flashing ROM, you did perform Factory reset/Wipe Cache and Advance---Wipe Dalvik Cache ..right? 
If you did that then there is no problem regardless what apps you installed before flashing.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




rrobsonm said:


> On my phone I am not seeing any diference on sim no1 or sim no2. Exactly the same problems.

Click to collapse



Sorry I forgot to mention.. what frequency is your operator using for WCDMA?? 
in V9180, 3G works in 2100 frequency range only.

Make sure your operator is using 2100 frequency band otherwise 3G will not work.


----------



## rrobsonm (Sep 1, 2014)

APN wasn't setted. You are my master.


----------



## martin5martin5 (Sep 1, 2014)

when I take a photo WITH FLASH, with another photo app (not with the stock app, it is so-so okay) I have errors like this:













any ideas??


----------



## nunytes (Sep 2, 2014)

I have tested the official miui version and there are some major bugs that made me go back to nubia. Some of them: firstly, fc of phone. The sd card don't open.. It appears, and it's shown in file explorer, but I can't install anything or use it as mobile storage. The system don't let me choose. Other thing, themes app fc. And I don't like the SMS app: it's go SMS pro free. I have installed the kk gapps but playstore says there is no connection so I can only use xiaomi market. And some other little things..


----------



## vipergrm (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm using the latest official Nubia 1.10. Sometimes during calls the screen switches off and won't come back on again until the Preston at the other end terminates the call. It means things like press option 1 for  customer services etc don't work because the screen is off! I've tried factory resetting and the problem is still there. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## doongoo (Sep 2, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's just to know, I like the nubia style
> 
> If anyone have tried, please report which languages are included

Click to collapse



I tried MIUI, but reverted back to stock. It booted normally but I had continuous reports on "phone.process" has stopped. Does anyone using the phone with MIUI? I would be interested how to put MIUI successfully on? I made from cwm wipe data/factory reset+wipe cache+wipe dalvik+format system and after installing MIUI again (except for the format system).


----------



## nunytes (Sep 2, 2014)

You need to wait for an update..


----------



## navin_n (Sep 2, 2014)

doongoo said:


> I tried MIUI, but reverted back to stock. It booted normally but I had continuous reports on "phone.process" has stopped. Does anyone using the phone with MIUI? I would be interested how to put MIUI successfully on? I made from cwm wipe data/factory reset+wipe cache+wipe dalvik+format system and after installing MIUI again (except for the format system).

Click to collapse



My friend is using the updated MIUI ROM miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.8.11_c32b0db279_4.4.zip. He says it working well in his device. I have posted the link of this in Post #285 also.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




vipergrm said:


> I'm using the latest official Nubia 1.10. Sometimes during calls the screen switches off and won't come back on again until the Preston at the other end terminates the call. It means things like press option 1 for  customer services etc don't work because the screen is off! I've tried factory resetting and the problem is still there. Anyone else getting this?

Click to collapse



Try re-calibrating Proximity Sensor may be it will help.
DallasCZ has posted the codes for Calibration. Anyway, you need to do both for the calibration.

--proximity sensor calibration--
 *#777# - no cover of proximity sensor
 *#776# - cover proximity sensor by putting hand 2-5 cm  above the sensor until the display becomes green


----------



## nunytes (Sep 2, 2014)

navin_n said:


> My friend is using the updated MIUI ROM miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.8.11_c32b0db279_4.4.zip. He says it working well in his device. I have posted the link of this in Post #285

Click to collapse



I have tested that version and I had the same issues and others as I said in my previous post. To workaround the phone fc you need to get into launcher, skipping the setup wizard and when it asks to choose a carrier or something like that, press home button and it will be OK. But no sd storage.

By the way, today I've tested CM11. It's working great, but I like more the nubia ui so here I am again..  but the ROM seems very good. I'm Portuguese and with morelocale the whole system, including settings change to portuguese! With nubia only changes the calendar and few other things  it's good to know that I have another multi language option..  I haven't tested much. Installed micro gapps to test playstore and it was working great. I don't know if broken sound problem was really fixed as they say, because I didn't have installed the mod to change primary storage so I didn't have any songs to test. But it should be fine. I have tested with antutu 5 and the score was more or less the same.. But the internal storage had very more free space!

As I said I like the nubia ui so I will wait for further updates from ZTE.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 2, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I have tested that version and I had the same issues and others as I said in my previous post. To workaround the phone fc you need to get into launcher, skipping the setup wizard and when it asks to choose a carrier or something like that, press home button and it will be OK. But no sd storage.

Click to collapse



Actually my friend is Chinese and just now I told him the problem regarding the MIUI issues as you have said like FC, Sound breaking issue etc. He said he used this updated MIUI ROM and he doesn't have any issue. I don't like MIUI so I have not personally checked. If anyone wants to check out then it will be great.  

:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## nunytes (Sep 2, 2014)

It's not my favorite one too, but it's better than ugly stock android  I'm tired of test ROMs I'll keep with 1.10


----------



## doongoo (Sep 2, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I have tested that version and I had the same issues and others as I said in my previous post. To workaround the phone fc you need to get into launcher, skipping the setup wizard and when it asks to choose a carrier or something like that, press home button and it will be OK. But no sd storage.
> 
> By the way, today I've tested CM11. It's working great, but I like more the nubia ui so here I am again..  but the ROM seems very good. I'm Portuguese and with morelocale the whole system, including settings change to portuguese! With nubia only changes the calendar and few other things  it's good to know that I have another multi language option..  I haven't tested much. Installed micro gapps to test playstore and it was working great. I don't know if broken sound problem was really fixed as they say, because I didn't have installed the mod to change primary storage so I didn't have any songs to test. But it should be fine. I have tested with antutu 5 and the score was more or less the same.. But the internal storage had very more free space!
> 
> As I said I like the nubia ui so I will wait for further updates from ZTE.

Click to collapse



No sd card means that it doesn't see the external sd?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## nunytes (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, it does. What you can do with your sd card: browse files with file explorer like ES. You can't install anything there. In my case (4gb version) it don't fit my needs, because I only have ~600mb in internal memory (for files, app data, etc.). I need my 32gb card operational to manage all those things. I guess it's related to USB. All the time there is a notification in status bar to choose between USB connection on/off (like if the USB cable was plugged). It was off, but if I put it on the sd card was unmounted! Weird thing... :/


----------



## doongoo (Sep 3, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I have tested the official miui version and there are some major bugs that made me go back to nubia. Some of them: firstly, fc of phone. The sd card don't open.. It appears, and it's shown in file explorer, but I can't install anything or use it as mobile storage. The system don't let me choose. Other thing, themes app fc. And I don't like the SMS app: it's go SMS pro free. I have installed the kk gapps but playstore says there is no connection so I can only use xiaomi market. And some other little things..

Click to collapse



Didn't you try to install play store from the miui market. There is an app (google installer if I'm right). After installing this you can choose which google apk-s to install. Works on official MIUI the same way. Because of the other problems I am waiting for an update as well.

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




navin_n said:


> Actually my friend is Chinese and just now I told him the problem regarding the MIUI issues as you have said like FC, Sound breaking issue etc. He said he used this updated MIUI ROM and he doesn't have any issue. I don't like MIUI so I have not personally checked. If anyone wants to check out then it will be great.
> 
> :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Is this version for the WCDMA version as well?
Let's see...

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




nunytes said:


> Yes, it does. What you can do with your sd card: browse files with file explorer like ES. You can't install anything there. In my case (4gb version) it don't fit my needs, because I only have ~600mb in internal memory (for files, app data, etc.). I need my 32gb card operational to manage all those things. I guess it's related to USB. All the time there is a notification in status bar to choose between USB connection on/off (like if the USB cable was plugged). It was off, but if I put it on the sd card was unmounted! Weird thing... :/

Click to collapse



Thx for the info


----------



## navin_n (Sep 3, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Is this version for the WCDMA version as well?
> Let's see...

Click to collapse



Since the ROM indicates X9810, I guess it should work in V9180 as well.


----------



## bittu1976 (Sep 4, 2014)

*languages*

sorry there would be someone who could translate cm11 or miui v5 for my zte u9180. 
there is only English and Chinese. 
I am a dealer here in Italy and with these languages ​​can not sell it. 
thanks to anyone who can help me


----------



## nunytes (Sep 4, 2014)

bittu1976 said:


> sorry there would be someone who could translate cm11 or miui v5 for my zte u9180.
> there is only English and Chinese.
> I am a dealer here in Italy and with these languages ​​can not sell it.
> thanks to anyone who can help me

Click to collapse



With morelocale2 you can put CM11 in your language. I have tried with Portuguese and all the things turn into Portuguese! Except, if I remember, the phone dial and camera settings wich was in English. But test it yourself!

Miui forget, you can only translate the date in calendar 

But miui is going in right direction, I have tested yesterday the latest version (4.8.31) and it's much better!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## doongoo (Sep 4, 2014)

nunytes said:


> With morelocale2 you can put CM11 in your language. I have tried with Portuguese and all the things turn into Portuguese! Except, if I remember, the phone dial and camera settings wich was in English. But test it yourself!
> 
> Miui forget, you can only translate the date in calendar
> 
> But miui is going in right direction, I have tested yesterday the latest version (4.8.31) and it's much better!

Click to collapse



Where did you get 4.8.31? Do you have a link?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## nunytes (Sep 4, 2014)

Now there is another update, it's 3.9.5. 

The link is to all versions/updates available. It's the official one:
http://en.miui.com/download-243.html


----------



## doongoo (Sep 4, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Now there is another update, it's 3.9.5.
> 
> The link is to all versions/updates available. It's the official one:
> http://en.miui.com/download-243.html

Click to collapse



Yes, just updated to 3.9.5
And after flashing and successful booting (without any problems or FC) lost the working 2nd SIM. *#06# shows two IMEI, but both are the same. Just before I had two different. Does anyone know, how to get back working dual sim functionality?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## nunytes (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know, I only use one SIM..
But I've checked now and I have also the same imei for both sims..


----------



## navin_n (Sep 5, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Yes, just updated to 3.9.5
> And after flashing and successful booting (without any problems or FC) lost the working 2nd SIM. *#06# shows two IMEI, but both are the same. Just before I had two different. Does anyone know, how to get back working dual sim functionality?
> 
> Tapatalked from a ZTE v5

Click to collapse



Flash the Radio File. I think it will be ok. Radio flash file for V9180 is in my Google Drive.

Thanks,


----------



## doongoo (Sep 5, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Flash the Radio File. I think it will be ok. Radio flash file for V9180 is in my Google Drive.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



THX, I managed to solve it. Re-flashed stock 1.10 and c'est voilá: I have both SIMs working again and have two different IMEIs again. So something must be wrong with MIUI ROM. Now I will stay with stock ROM, do not going a try again to MIUI, until it is confirmed by somebody that both SIMs are working without any hickups


----------



## nunytes (Sep 5, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Flash the Radio File. I think it will be ok. Radio flash file for V9180 is in my Google Drive.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



You're right, after flash the radio files I have 2 sims, despite I only use 1 xD


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 5, 2014)

so while my current ZTE V5 is bricked i ordered another one...in a week i will be back again


----------



## nunytes (Sep 5, 2014)

doongoo said:


> THX, I managed to solve it. Re-flashed stock 1.10 and c'est voilá: I have both SIMs working again and have two different IMEIs again. So something must be wrong with MIUI ROM. Now I will stay with stock ROM, do not going a try again to MIUI, until it is confirmed by somebody that both SIMs are working without any hickups

Click to collapse



Try to use the radio files after flash miui ROM


----------



## DEMONTER (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys, download new official ver (1.12)
more fix, stable
from http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-18555-1-1.html

or
Download:
V5.U9180 ( Mobile Edition ) 
4.4 to 4.4 Links: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGBTDHG Password: judx  
MD5: 7DFA577A34ABA68709EA9718FC8D9B33 4.3 to 4.4 Links : 
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1gdotrzl Password: mkar
A15666A133524E34DEF6756A1C04DB4C

V5.V9180 ( Unicom Edition ) 
4.4 to 4.4 Links: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1o60ql2U Password: jbh4   
MD5: 7DFA577A34ABA68709EA9718FC8D9B33
4.3 to 4.4 Links: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqeNLti Password: r2mn   
MD5: A52F55E9F0148EAA444470742691C606

V5.N9180 ( telecommunications Edition ) 
4.4 to 4.4 Links: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dD3Wuml Password: 7dm1
MD5: 7DFA577A34ABA68709EA9718FC8D9B33 4.3 to 4.4 Links: 
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjnsVjn Password: ua0j 
MD5: 42C2DA255477F692291BCDB6EE378E43


----------



## navin_n (Sep 5, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> so while my current ZTE V5 is bricked i ordered another one...in a week i will be back again

Click to collapse



Didn't you send for repair?...


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 5, 2014)

yes i send it to eternal for repair. and ordered another one.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 5, 2014)

Download New Stock ROM V1.12:
Stock ROM V1.12

Download Custom ROM V1.12(GAPPS included, Root, English Default)
Custom ROM V1.12


----------



## nunytes (Sep 5, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Download New Stock ROM V1.12:
> Stock ROM V1.12

Click to collapse



Cool! Can I update without wipes?


----------



## navin_n (Sep 5, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Cool! Can I update without wipes?

Click to collapse



Yes....if you have Stock ROM and Stock Recovery installed

Rename the ROM to "update.zip" and copy it in the root directory of external SD card.  After this, you must remove the security locks such face lock, pattern locks if it has set. Then, go to Settings--->About phone--->system update --> local installation package updates and just follow the steps. The phone will be updated to new version.


----------



## nunytes (Sep 5, 2014)

Then I only need to flash stock recovery 
It's the same thing xD


----------



## peibol (Sep 6, 2014)

> Download Custom ROM V1.12(GAPPS included, Root, English Default)
> Custom ROM V1.12

Click to collapse



Can I update without wipe if I have your 1.10 custom?
thanks


----------



## navin_n (Sep 6, 2014)

peibol said:


> Can I update without flash if I have your 1.10 custom?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Need to wipe to install...


----------



## peibol (Sep 7, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Need to wipe to install...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks!


----------



## hans14101 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Version 1.12*

If version 1.12 is multilingual, or only english?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Sep 7, 2014)

Only english and chinese


----------



## peibol (Sep 7, 2014)

hans14101 said:


> If version 1.12 is multilingual, or only english?

Click to collapse



Install morelocale 2 apk for more languages


----------



## nunytes (Sep 7, 2014)

peibol said:


> Install morelocale 2 apk for more languages

Click to collapse



It only changes the date in the lock screen, calendar and status bar, and the apps that support your language. It doesn't change anything else, I have it installed.


----------



## hans14101 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just order this phone and I wonder how long it will wait for a new version of multilingual...


----------



## nunytes (Sep 8, 2014)

hans14101 said:


> I just order this phone and I wonder how long it will wait for a new version of multilingual...

Click to collapse



If you understand English it's not a big problem. Install morelocale2 app and set your language and all the apps you need like play store or facebook will be in your language  but settings and all other things will be in English!

I have the smart launcher, which supports my language and almost everything is in my language, like apps I use normally. I understand well the settings, like wifi, storage, status bar shortcuts, etc. So I don't have problems!
If you understand it, give it a try!


----------



## musaioso (Sep 8, 2014)

*about the camera and overall performance*

I wish to buy this ZTE Redbull V5 handset...spec wise i think its very very good. But I need some camera samples so i can know camera quality. I have searched over the net but couldn't find a lot of picture that informs me bout the quality. So i am here seeking ur help. Please someone give me a number of photos in different views or any link where i can get those pica to understand the quality..Thanks everyone for helping me out!


----------



## hans14101 (Sep 8, 2014)

*photo*



musaioso said:


> I wish to buy this ZTE Redbull V5 handset...spec wise i think its very very good. But I need some camera samples so i can know camera quality. I have searched over the net but couldn't find a lot of picture that informs me bout the quality. So i am here seeking ur help. Please someone give me a number of photos in different views or any link where i can get those pica to understand the quality..Thanks everyone for helping me out!

Click to collapse



I found the pictures in the test on the czech forum: gizchina.cz/2014/06/27/recenze-zte-red-bull-v5-v9180/
and here: drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1T7tp6tJ_3kUHdGU2c3amVzajg&usp=sharing

Sorry, but i can't add different links, because I do not have ten posts


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 8, 2014)

the posts are from me,  and i am very satisfied with the camera.


----------



## doongoo (Sep 8, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Flash the Radio File. I think it will be ok. Radio flash file for V9180 is in my Google Drive.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Installed latest Miui (4.9.7). Result as just the same: only one sim working. Followed your instruction and flashed radio file. Result remained the same, only one working sim. But fortunately this time cwm restore worked. Going to give up my hope about working dual sim Miui on the phone

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## hans14101 (Sep 8, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> the posts are from me,  and i am very satisfied with the camera.

Click to collapse



That's fact..

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

"DallasCZ" which hedphones you recomended for this phone?


----------



## musaioso (Sep 8, 2014)

*Thanks a lot*



DallasCZ said:


> the posts are from me,  and i am very satisfied with the camera.

Click to collapse



 Thanks for your quick reply...Now pls help me take the decision. Asus Zenfone 5 or Redbull V5? I need a better cam...I was just confused.

and Btw, how is the viewing angle of redbull as it is a TFT display! and how is the battery consumption?


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 9, 2014)

comparsion
-viewangles thing...do you really plan to look at your display in angle ?  
-about performance: the benchmarks are better for zenfone 5(antutu about +2000 points) than snapdragon 400.
-the battery life is better for redbull (2400 mAh vs. 2110 mAh)
-camera: they both had f 2.2 aperture. comparsion is up to you.
please use search in google and you will find many reviews of zenfone 5.
http://www.techspot.com/review/858-asus-zenfone-5


----------



## musaioso (Sep 9, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> comparsion
> -viewangles thing...do you really plan to look at your display in angle ?
> -about performance: the benchmarks are better for zenfone 5(antutu about +2000 points) than snapdragon 400.
> -the battery life is better for redbull (2400 mAh vs. 2110 mAh)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a full comparison...only the camera i need...

and for the battery consumption what is your real experience as u didnt mention the battery life in your review in ..

and I need the viewing angles for mental satiafaction.. thats all!


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 9, 2014)

my device lasted about 1,5-2,0 days about 5-8 hours of screen on time with auto brightness.
I cant compare the camera because i hanve not the both devices, but i am more than satisfied with ZTE camera and features.
Viewangles i dont care, but i think it is not so good as IPS displays. more i cant say.


----------



## musaioso (Sep 9, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> my device lasted about 1,5-2,0 days about 5-8 hours of screen on time with auto brightness.
> I cant compare the camera because i hanve not the both devices, but i am more than satisfied with ZTE camera and features.
> Viewangles i dont care, but i think it is not so good as IPS displays. more i cant say.

Click to collapse



Many many thanks for ur qick response and help! I will join this thread if i buy this device! 

and btw...does it have an extra notification or the led button at the bottom works as the notifier?


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 9, 2014)

the blue circle at bottom is home button and also notification..you can set what type of notification it wil response to.


----------



## watusi (Sep 9, 2014)

today i receive the phone for my son....first i will check it....then ask question


----------



## musaioso (Sep 9, 2014)

watusi said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> 
> today i receive the phone for my son....first i will check it....

Click to collapse



Nice..then plz try to give some first impressions about the phone


----------



## watusi (Sep 9, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Nice..then plz try to give some first impressions about the phone

Click to collapse




already upgrade my FW from 0.44 to 0.5...

quick notice....my phone always restart during taking picture and online music...my phone condition is no SIM and no SD card

another sound very loud...compare to huawei honor 3C...

for camera  compare to huawei honor 3c....3C is good...

thats all for now....i need to root and install google first


----------



## nunytes (Sep 9, 2014)

watusi said:


> already upgrade my FW from 0.44 to 0.5...
> 
> quick notice....my phone always restart during taking picture and online music...my phone condition is no SIM and no SD card
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no such problems.. If you keep facing those problems, make a full wipe and reinstall the rom. I advise you to install the latest and don't forget the gapps.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## musaioso (Sep 9, 2014)

*FW prob?*



watusi said:


> already upgrade my FW from 0.44 to 0.5...
> 
> quick notice....my
> 
> I think this is a FW prob..the restarting issue

Click to collapse


----------



## roti86 (Sep 9, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> my device lasted about 1,5-2,0 days about 5-8 hours of screen on time with auto brightness.
> I cant compare the camera because i hanve not the both devices, but i am more than satisfied with ZTE camera and features.
> Viewangles i dont care, but i think it is not so good as IPS displays. more i cant say.

Click to collapse



Can you have a screenshot about >5 hours screen on time? I do not think this battery has enough juice to reach more than 5 hours screen on time.


I have been using my device for a week now and I am really satisfied with it, I experience some bugs though that are software related (I use 1.12 soft)

Bugs I have experienced: 

1. Touch screen does not work even on the edges of the screen when phone is on a desk and I do not hold it in my hand. This is the most annoying bug for me.

2. Network mode set back itself to default (GSM/WCDMA) after every restart

3. Sometimes it does not see my home wifi network (most probably because I use my router on channel 13).

Besides these this device has great price/value rate.


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 9, 2014)

now i send my device to china for repair..i bricked it so hard so even I cannot unbrick it 
5 hours is no problem for my..i use only 1 sim, almost everytime i turn 3g off.
i had latest 1.10 firmware and i had no bugs ..ehm only the music player stopr playing after the screen slocks but else no reboot,no forcecloses, nothing...everything crisp and fluent. So meantime i am waiting to get my device back from repair, i ordered another one...ZTE V5 FAN


----------



## nunytes (Sep 9, 2014)

roti86 said:


> Can you have a screenshot about >5 hours screen on time? I do not think this battery has enough juice to reach more than 5 hours screen on time.
> 
> 
> I have been using my device for a week now and I am really satisfied with it, I experience some bugs though that are software related (I use 1.12 soft)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it can! This screenshot was taken right now. Take your conclusions, after wifi surfing on net, online gaming, SMSs and a few calls. 

And has passed 8.45h since I unplugged it from charger


----------



## doongoo (Sep 9, 2014)

roti86 said:


> Can you have a screenshot about >5 hours screen on time? I do not think this battery has enough juice to reach more than 5 hours screen on time.
> 
> 
> I have been using my device for a week now and I am really satisfied with it, I experience some bugs though that are software related (I use 1.12 soft)
> ...

Click to collapse












3G on, bluetooth on and connected, GPS on, 2 SIM

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## watusi (Sep 10, 2014)

is there any other link beside google drive...i cannot access it...thanks


----------



## peibol (Sep 10, 2014)

watusi said:


> is there any other link beside google drive...i cannot access it...thanks

Click to collapse



Wwenigma's MEGA Folder:
http://goo.gl/YZJIto


----------



## watusi (Sep 11, 2014)

peibol said:


> Wwenigma's MEGA Folder:
> http://goo.gl/YZJIto

Click to collapse



  thanks for the link...

if i will choose KK...and i want again to downgrade to JB possible?


----------



## nunytes (Sep 11, 2014)

watusi said:


> thanks for the link...
> 
> if i will choose KK...and i want again to downgrade to JB possible?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. But everything is almost the same.


----------



## watusi (Sep 12, 2014)

hello

for SIM1...compatible only for 2G?or both? and for SIM2...same as SIM1?

other phone SIM1 for 2G,SIM2 for 2G/3G


other question...

i updated my FW from 0.44 to 0.5 thru OTA without SIM,after several days i inserted my SIM card....it show no signal but have signal strength

possible during update i loose my baseband radio?thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 12, 2014)

watusi said:


> hello
> 
> for SIM1...compatible only for 2G?or both? and for SIM2...same as SIM1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use search and try to read few pages back...OMFG :-/


----------



## navin_n (Sep 12, 2014)

watusi said:


> hello
> 
> for SIM1...compatible only for 2G?or both? and for SIM2...same as SIM1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either SIM1 or SIM2 can work in 3G mode but not at same time. If one slot is working in 3G mode then other will be 2G and vice-versa.
If you want to use both SIM slots then you need to install V1.06 or higher. Current official release is V1.12. Up to V0.50, only one SIM will work.


----------



## watusi (Sep 13, 2014)

hello...

1.i upgraded my FW from 0.5 to 1.12.....SIM1  not working,but SIM2 i have now signal,after checking i reset the application after restart my phone always restart...

2.so i decide to downgrade to 1.10 based previous post...it is stable.....so after checking i change the the setting from phone to sd card..so need to restart the phone..after restart my phone always  restart....

3.so factory reset thru custom recovery,after my phone now ok....again i decided to upgrade thru OTA...from 1.10 to1.12.....again after restart my phone have same problem always start....

ZTE SW not good!!!!....any suggestion or i will try custom rom...thanks



ok another questions...

1.i used dallascz stock recovery .bat....and install stock 0.5 rom.....it only show only "install/ext_sdcard" is that normal even very long time?

2.if i will used dallascz custom recovery...can i used 1.12 rom?thanks again


----------



## fazerg (Sep 13, 2014)

*TWRP 2.8.0.0*

*TWRP 2.8.0.0*
Compiled from source. Working 99% Possibly not working USB-OTG for now. Does anyone care about this option in TWRP?
However, thereis option to backup IMEI etc. related partitions. Need to select backup EFS from backup menu/ There is no  actual partition with such a name. It makes backup  copy of  3 partitions in one file. I've called it EFS  just for convenience of those used Samsung  before.


TWRP can be downloaded from 4PDA


----------



## DEMONTER (Sep 13, 2014)

fazerg said:


> *TWRP 2.8.0.0*
> not working USB-OTG

Click to collapse



otg working


----------



## navin_n (Sep 13, 2014)

watusi said:


> hello...
> 
> 1.i upgraded my FW from 0.5 to 1.12.....SIM1  not working,but SIM2 i have now signal,after checking i reset the application after restart my phone always restart...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We are not facing the problem as you have described with any FW version we have used. May be your device have some HW issues. 
For Stock ROMs, there are two Stock Recoveries, one for 4.3 and one for 4.4. So you need to use it accordingly with the stock rom you are flashing.
As of Custom ROM, you can install any custom ROM through CWM 6.0.5.0...it doesn't matter which version of rom you have.


----------



## k2wl (Sep 14, 2014)

any one have stock build.prop for this device???


----------



## nunytes (Sep 14, 2014)

k2wl said:


> any one have stock build.prop for this device???

Click to collapse



Extract it from one of stock firmwares


----------



## navin_n (Sep 14, 2014)

k2wl said:


> any one have stock build.prop for this device???

Click to collapse



here it is of Stock V1.12


----------



## k2wl (Sep 14, 2014)

navin_n said:


> here it is of Stock V1.12

Click to collapse



hey navin where did you bought this phone???


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## watusi (Sep 14, 2014)

hi all...

i read 1st page to last page....

i can say ZTE poor quality. esp. FW  almost buggy not  stable.....from page 2 to last all complain hehehhehe


----------



## navin_n (Sep 14, 2014)

k2wl said:


> hey navin where did you bought this phone???

Click to collapse



I bought it from www.jd.com. (English Version of JD)...It's quite reliable to buy from jd.com than Taobao or any other Chinese online shopping site. tmall.com is also reliable..  

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




watusi said:


> hi all...
> 
> i read 1st page to last page....
> 
> i can say ZTE poor quality. esp. FW  almost buggy not  stable.....from page 2 to last all complain hehehhehe

Click to collapse



Since from V1.10 I find it quite stable. Till now I don't have any problem with the handset. It's working perfectly.


----------



## k2wl (Sep 14, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I bought it from www.jd.com. It's quite reliable then Taobao.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how about phone ??? is it worth???
i can make cm mokee and all other roms for this device if i bought??
do u recommend to buy this phone???


----------



## navin_n (Sep 14, 2014)

k2wl said:


> how about phone ??? is it worth???
> i can make cm mokee and all other roms for this device if i bought??
> do u recommend to buy this phone???

Click to collapse



Yes..It's worthy for what you pay as per spec wise. I am happy with it.
Anyway stable version of CM11 and Mokee ROMs are already available for this device...
:good::good::good:


----------



## fazerg (Sep 14, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Since from V1.10 I find it quite stable. Till now I don't have any problem with the handset. It's working perfectly.

Click to collapse



 just ignore that message from errr... watusi? That's kinda like an internet troll.


----------



## watusi (Sep 14, 2014)

@fazerg..


no sir....i just inform you my phone i received maybe have problem ...heheheh

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------

[/COLOR @fazerg..


no sir....i just inform you my phone i received maybe have problem ...heheheh


----------



## honzajs (Sep 14, 2014)

IMHO :With FW 1.12 work my phone fine. No problem with  dual sim, no problem with restart or another fail...


----------



## nunytes (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm happy too  the battery is much better than my last iNew v3!  I bought it from Antelife Spain warehouse


----------



## doongoo (Sep 15, 2014)

Nobody here, who is using V5 WCDMA version with MIUI and 2 SIM cards (2 different providers)? I would be interested how to achieve this: working MIUI with two SIM cards. Earlier linked MIUI ROMS all had problems and the suggested (f.e.: flashing radio.img after installing MIUI) solutions did not  work.


----------



## honzajs (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm using two sim with original firmware 1.12 and work fine


----------



## musaioso (Sep 16, 2014)

*Superb phone!*

I just bought this device today...its really worth the price! I just find it too amusing...the design is one of the best designs i ever seen! I am satisfied O

Where i can find custom roms? and how to get rid of the chinese CWM?


----------



## navin_n (Sep 16, 2014)

musaioso said:


> I just bought this device today...its really worth the price! I just find it too amusing...the design is one of the best designs i ever seen! I am satisfied O
> 
> Where i can find custom roms? and how to get rid of the chinese CWM?

Click to collapse



Look into my google drive. You will find the custom roms and  custom recovery tool.


----------



## musaioso (Sep 16, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Look into my google drive. You will find the custom roms and  custom recovery tool.

Click to collapse



My phone is discharging too fast in stand by...what to do?  would changing the rom help? Which rom would u suggest?


----------



## fazerg (Sep 16, 2014)

musaioso said:


> My phone is discharging too fast in stand by...what to do?  would changing the rom help? Which rom would u suggest?

Click to collapse



 First of all, you  should install  Wakelock Detector  from the market and see what is  preventing  the phone from deep sleep. 
From personal experience Facebook Android  application  is one of  such  things but  could be something else including some google applications themselves.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 16, 2014)

musaioso said:


> My phone is discharging too fast in stand by...what to do?  would changing the rom help? Which rom would u suggest?

Click to collapse



May be some background process is consuming the battery. Try to close the unnecessary apps running at the background.
Custom ROM may help because unwanted apps are already removed. You can try V1.12 build custom roms as this is the latest build.


----------



## fazerg (Sep 16, 2014)

navin_n said:


> May be some background process is consuming the battery. Try to close the unnecessary apps running at the background.
> Custom ROM may help because unwanted apps are already removed. You can try V1.12 build custom roms as this is the latest build.

Click to collapse



AFAIK none of pre-installed chinese apps are  preventing phone  from deep sleep. All of them require kind of  first run  setup which  hard to pass unless  user knows  Chinese  or is too curious   for just  clicking any button.  And all of those  apps are not system apps. Therefore, no custom  ROM needed to uninstall  them. Just  slide  unwanted app to  basket.


----------



## musaioso (Sep 17, 2014)

navin_n said:


> May be some background process is consuming the battery. Try to close the unnecessary apps running at the background.
> Custom ROM may help because unwanted apps are already removed. You can try V1.12 build custom roms as this is the latest build.

Click to collapse



Now there is a new issue...i cant use my WCDMA sim card in the second slot...is there any way to make that happen?


----------



## navin_n (Sep 17, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Now there is a new issue...i cant use my WCDMA sim card in the second slot...is there any way to make that happen?

Click to collapse



Which version are you using??? for both SIM slot to work it needs v1.06 or higher installed.


----------



## musaioso (Sep 17, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Which version are you using??? for both SIM slot to work it needs v1.06 or higher installed.

Click to collapse



It says Build number v0.50...I am in jellybean 4.3


----------



## navin_n (Sep 17, 2014)

musaioso said:


> It says Build number v0.50...I am in jellybean 4.3

Click to collapse



V0.50 doesn't support Dual SIM Slot. Upgrade to latest build V1.12
Please go through the forum thoroughly. All these issues and queries are already answered many times in this forum.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## musaioso (Sep 17, 2014)

navin_n said:


> V0.50 doesn't support Dual SIM Slot. Upgrade to latest build V1.12
> Please go through the forum thoroughly. All these issues and queries are already answered many times in this forum.

Click to collapse



thanks for helping me out..and i am sorry to make reply same q again!


----------



## pgflying (Sep 18, 2014)

Today, ZTE open x9180 kernel code source on github, it is good news for us, hope you guys can use it to develope better ROM for redbull v9180.

Sent from my U9180 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fazerg (Sep 18, 2014)

pgflying said:


> Today, ZTE open x9180 kernel code source on github, it is good news for us, hope you guys can use it to develope better ROM for redbull v9180.
> 
> Sent from my U9180 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



great news, it's here https://github.com/ztemt/X9180_kernel


----------



## musaioso (Sep 18, 2014)

*Rooting and Update.*

Well, I tried to root the device and Update it to v1.12 using DallasCZ's process...but i cant do it....can anyone help me with the procedure here who has updated to v1.12 and give me the specific file names and process?


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 18, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Well, I tried to root the device and Update it to v1.12 using DallasCZ's process...but i cant do it....can anyone help me with the procedure here who has updated to v1.12 and give me the specific file names and process?

Click to collapse



1-Download stock 1.12 firmware and put it on your sd card (better to phone memory)
2-download the  root+recovery folder and run "V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY1.08.bat", choose 4.
3-boot your phone to recovery and from recovery install the 1.12 firmware.
this should work..cannot test it still waiting form my new device 
*And again if you search and read, before you fill this thread with same questions, i (and all of us) would be gratefull*
all these is the same when upgrading from 0.44 or 0.50 to 1.06,1.08,.1.10, 1.12...
Please this is the only international thread about this phone, and there are about 20% of posts, that are the same....when it will continue this thread will be unreadable and i will close it and delete it. I am ready always to help, but not to people who asks before their use their brain.


----------



## musaioso (Sep 19, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> 1-Download stock 1.12 firmware and put it on your sd card (better to phone memory)
> 2-download the  root+recovery folder and run "V9180 ROOT-RECOVERY1.08.bat", choose 4.
> 3-boot your phone to recovery and from recovery install the 1.12 firmware.
> this should work..cannot test it still waiting form my new device
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool bro, I didn't ask you without trying! I tried 3 times to b exact...i already told that! I think i have dumb brain though!


----------



## navin_n (Sep 19, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Well, I tried to root the device and Update it to v1.12 using DallasCZ's process...but i cant do it....can anyone help me with the procedure here who has updated to v1.12 and give me the specific file names and process?

Click to collapse



Why you need to root to update your device? If you are in Stock ROM then you can update to V1.12 easily through Stock recovery.
Else if you are in Custom ROM and have already Custom Recovery (CWM) installed, then you can directly flash V1.12 Custom Rom. I guess all Custom ROMs are already Rooted. If you need v1.12 Custom ROM (Rooted + GAPPS) then check my Google Drive.

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




DallasCZ said:


> this should work..cannot test it still waiting form my new device

Click to collapse



hey Dallas, what about your bricked device?? did they manage to fixed it in china?


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 19, 2014)

i didnt say he need to root the device..option 4 in my bat file is to load the 4.4 stock recovery, i thought it is a must to install 1.12 on 0.5 firmware.
The phone just arrived to china, we will see, in meantime i ordered another device, which should be here in a few days


----------



## fazerg (Sep 19, 2014)

DallasCZ, did you get my PM  with a link to  TWRP? PM system is strange a bit here on xda. Have sent you  2 messages but none of'em appears in sent  folder.
Just in case  the link is


----------



## pgflying (Sep 22, 2014)

the TWRP 2.8.0.0 only for v9180 to flash V9180 ROM, not support to flash X9180, like mokee or CM. And it do not support OTG to flash, who can solve the problems and develop the new TWRP for X9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 22, 2014)

pgflying said:


> the TWRP 2.8.0.0 only for v9180 to flash V9180 ROM, not support to flash X9180, like mokee or CM. And it do not support OTG to flash, who can solve the problems and develop the new TWRP for X9180

Click to collapse



what it writes, when you want to install x9180 rom with this recovery? OTG is not a big deal.


----------



## pgflying (Sep 22, 2014)

it said the rom is for "u9180, v9180, N9180", but this is V9180. and I could not flash the mokee for X9180 by TD forum.


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 22, 2014)

again, did you try to flash an X9180 rom with this TWRP? If YES what was there written on the screen?
X9180 ROM are universal ROMS which have all the three basebands for each model (U,V,N) and install the propriate version by comparing the model device number. IF there is written that this recovery is for V9180 it does not mean you cannot install X9180 roms 

Did you install the uncert version? Why not using the CWM recovery, where is no problem?


----------



## pgflying (Sep 22, 2014)

the rom link is here http://pan,baidu,com/share/link?shareid=1777319567&uk=1796176749


----------



## fazerg (Sep 22, 2014)

pgflying said:


> the TWRP 2.8.0.0 only for v9180 to flash V9180 ROM, not support to flash X9180, like mokee or CM. And it do not support OTG to flash, who can solve the problems and develop the new TWRP for X9180

Click to collapse



It's under development  and will come out soon.

It will work  for all models pass all accert while installing zip updates and will be able to backup more  partitions.
Just wait a day or so.


----------



## pgflying (Sep 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> again, did you try to flash an X9180 rom with this TWRP? If YES what was there written on the screen?
> X9180 ROM are universal ROMS which have all the three basebands for each model (U,V,N) and install the propriate version by comparing the model device number. IF there is written that this recovery is for V9180 it does not mean you cannot install X9180 roms
> 
> Did you install the uncert version? Why not using the CWM recovery, where is no problem?

Click to collapse



I install the acert version TWRP and CWM works well, thank you.

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




fazerg said:


> It's under development  and will come out soon

Click to collapse



I am waiting for it, thank you very much.


----------



## fazerg (Sep 22, 2014)

TWRP 2.8.0.0
  New version

Changelog:
- able to install stock  multiversion updates aka X9180, pass accert check
- extended backup support for :
  -- OEM  (fsg, modemstr1, modemst2)
  -- Radio (modem)
  -- Persist (persist)
  -- Loader (aboot)
  -- Firmware (rpm, sbl1, sdi, tz)


*   Download link *


----------



## pgflying (Sep 22, 2014)

fazerg said:


> TWRP 2.8.0.0
> New version
> 
> Changelog:
> ...

Click to collapse



I tested it, this time works well thankyou


----------



## fazerg (Sep 23, 2014)

pgflying said:


> I tested it, this time works well thankyou

Click to collapse




OK.  Just have a notice for everyone.
Those  extra backups. It's good, very good to have backup of them ASAP. But  do not  restore  them unless it's absolutely necessary and one knows  why and what  he's doing.

Also,  I have no idea yet how it's  working but there are backups for some partitions built in partition table by  factory:
abootbak rpmbak sbl1bak tzbak, and of course modemst1 and modemst2 and fsg  supposed to be  identical copies of the same thing in theory. 
Probably, to get  partitions to be restored from those *bak stock recovery needed and will do it automatically. 
I will appreciate if someone search this forum and tell us


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 23, 2014)

*DHL delivery*

So i am waiting for my new device, since the first one i sended to warranty repair to china.
There is a ongoing delay, so i contacted aliexpres with question, what is going on and they send me this: http://seller.aliexpress.com/notices/article-1812.html?tracelog=menotice01
SO i have to wait :crying:


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## watusi (Sep 24, 2014)

now my phone under repair....return to seller


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 24, 2014)

what happens?what did you do?


----------



## flaviocross (Sep 24, 2014)

Please, just need root access but I can not. 
I also need the GAPPS. 
version 00:50


----------



## navin_n (Sep 25, 2014)

flaviocross said:


> Please, just need root access but I can not.
> I also need the GAPPS.
> version 00:50

Click to collapse



Install CWM and flash GAPPS+SuperSU.
Check the forum posts for details. All the details are already addressed in this forum.


----------



## flaviocross (Sep 26, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Install CWM and flash GAPPS+SuperSU.
> Check the forum posts for details. All the details are already addressed in this forum.

Click to collapse



There are other roms to our smartphone?
Thank you.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 26, 2014)

flaviocross said:


> There are other roms to our smartphone?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



You can use my Custom ROM V1.12. It has GAPPS+ROOT+all unnecessary apps removed.
Check my Google Drive.

For other ROMs, check the forum post. There are links for MIUI, CM11 and Mokee ROMs


----------



## Android0x7 (Sep 26, 2014)

*How is the battery backup ?*

Thanks for all the info here !!!

Good job in bringing up all the chinese stuff and getting them make some sense 
I am thinking of buying this phone too ...
All I am concerned about at the moment now is:-

1) Screen quality
2) Battery backup

Rest I am leaving to Cyanogenmod when it gets ported for this device 

Please let me know how is your experience with the above.

Cheers !!!


----------



## doongoo (Sep 27, 2014)

Android0x7 said:


> Thanks for all the info here !!!
> 
> Good job in bringing up all the chinese stuff and getting them make some sense
> I am thinking of buying this phone too ...
> ...

Click to collapse



1 - very good with good angles
2 - two days with 6+ hours on-screen or more days with less on-screen

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5 Redbull


----------



## navin_n (Sep 27, 2014)

Android0x7 said:


> Rest I am leaving to Cyanogenmod when it gets ported for this device

Click to collapse



Ported Stable CM11 and Mokee ROMs are already available. Just check the forum post for the download links.
:good::good:


----------



## NoobZTE (Sep 27, 2014)

I soft bricked my ZTE V9180, I need little help to unbrick it.

I wiped/formated all data while in recovery(don't ask why), so now I only get ZTE logo when I power my phone. I can get to Recovery menu, but can't acces boot recovery(again stuck on ZTE logo), I only can get to* dload mode*.

I guess I need to put new ROM via USB cable, can somebody give me few steps pls.


----------



## peibol (Sep 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Ported Stable CM11 and Mokee ROMs are already available. Just check the forum post for the download links.
> :good::good:

Click to collapse



navin_n, ¿did you try CM11 or Mokee? What you prefer?
¿could you add last version to your gdrive? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## navin_n (Sep 27, 2014)

peibol said:


> navin_n, ¿did you try CM11 or Mokee? What you prefer?
> ¿could you add last version to your gdrive?
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



You can download it from my baidu drive. Both ROMs. are there.
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDcmBk9

Check in the forum. Someone have tried it and have reviewed it.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




NoobZTE said:


> I soft bricked my ZTE V9180, I need little help to unbrick it.
> 
> I wiped/formated all data while in recovery(don't ask why), so now I only get ZTE logo when I power my phone. I can get to Recovery menu, but can't acces boot recovery(again stuck on ZTE logo), I only can get to* dload mode*.
> 
> I guess I need to put new ROM via USB cable, can somebody give me few steps pls.

Click to collapse



I guess you are in Bootloader/Fastboot mode. May be you can flash the recovery again through this fastboot.
eg: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img
where recovery.img can be either CWM or Stock.

For recovery image, you can get it from the recovery tool which is in my Google Drive.

Just google it for details.


----------



## NoobZTE (Sep 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You can download it from my baidu drive. Both ROMs. are there.
> http:/pan.baiducom/s/1dDcmBk9
> 
> Check in the forum. Someone have tried it and have reviewed it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not familiar with this stuff, I get the rest of it, but what does this mean : eg: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img

Where do I do this, with what ?


----------



## navin_n (Sep 27, 2014)

NoobZTE said:


> I am not familiar with this stuff, I get the rest of it, but what does this mean : eg: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img
> 
> Where do I do this, with what ?

Click to collapse



Download this ZIP File and unzip it. Put the device in bootloader mode, then connect the USB cable and run the run.bat file. Install the necessary drivers before doing this. Drivers are in my Google Drive.


----------



## NoobZTE (Sep 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Download this https/drive.google.com/file/d/0B4xSaS99TWc2eVUwQjZPblROZUE/edit?usp=sharing"]ZIP File and unzip it. Put the device in bootloader mode, then connect the USB cable and run the run.bat file. Install the necessary drivers before doing this. Drivers are in my Google Drive.

Click to collapse



I did the following :

1. Downloaded Zip folder and ADB drivers
2. Installed 2 drivers in ADB drivers
3. Unziped Zip folder
4. Volume (-) + power to get in bootloader menu
5. Connected the USB
6. Run "run.bat" file with administrator rights
7. Tried both options
8.  It says : 'Waiting for the device'

Tell me if I did something wrong, cuz, nothing happens after that...


----------



## navin_n (Sep 27, 2014)

NoobZTE said:


> I did the following :
> 
> 1. Downloaded Zip folder and ADB drivers
> 2. Installed 2 drivers in ADB drivers
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this and check:
1.Put the phone in Bootloader mode.
2. Connect USB cable.
3. Open command prompt and switch to the folder where you have extracted the files.
4. Then type this command and check if it can flash the recovery:
For stock recovery: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img
For CWM: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

Dual SIM Multi-lingual ROM

This ROM is posted by vaqif_9. However, I have not installed and checked as I just need English only.
If anyone wants to give a try then can download and test.


----------



## Vaqif (Sep 27, 2014)

*2 sim card support and multilang android 4.4*

It is work great.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 27, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> It is work great.

Click to collapse



Vaqif, How did you get this ROM?? is it etotalk version ROM??


----------



## NoobZTE (Sep 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Try this and check:
> 1.Put the phone in Bootloader mode.
> 2. Connect USB cable.
> 3. Open command prompt and switch to the folder where you have extracted the files.
> ...

Click to collapse




I did what you said, there is still message :Waiting for the device.

I am really hoping you have few more aces in you sleeves, don't know does soft brick go under warranty in China


----------



## navin_n (Sep 28, 2014)

NoobZTE said:


> I did what you said, there is still message :Waiting for the device.
> 
> I am really hoping you have few more aces in you sleeves, don't know does soft brick go under warranty in China

Click to collapse



Try this:
1.Put the phone in Bootloader mode.
2. Open command prompt (Run as Admin) and switch to the folder where you have extracted the files.
3. Then type this command:
 For stock recovery: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery.img
 For CWM: fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img
4. When you see "Waiting for the device", connect the USB cable.

I guess it will flash the recovery. (Be sure the drivers are installed properly) 

Otherwise, try the following process as stated in this SITE to install the ROM.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## NoobZTE (Sep 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Try this:
> 1.Put the phone in Bootloader mode.
> 2. Open command prompt (Run as Admin) and switch to the folder where you have extracted the files.
> 3. Then type this command:
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to install CWM Recovery, thank you very much navin.

I guess I need to install ROM now :good:


----------



## musaioso (Sep 29, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i didnt say he need to root the device..option 4 in my bat file is to load the 4.4 stock recovery, i thought it is a must to install 1.12 on 0.5 firmware.
> The phone just arrived to china, we will see, in meantime i ordered another device, which should be here in a few days

Click to collapse



Dear DallasCZ, I finally managed to do what i wanted...actually the first time i tried there was a problem with the file i downloaded...it was unfinished i think..now i am using kikat V1.2 V3 rom! And my second sim is also working fluently!  I will try CM11 next.

Thanks to u and Navin bro for ur efforts on this device! Many many thanks 

I want a suggestion if u could help me...I want to buy a in-ear headphone under 20$ with a good bass...if u could help me out here!


----------



## DallasCZ (Sep 29, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Dear DallasCZ, I finally managed to do what i wanted...actually the first time i tried there was a problem with the file i downloaded...it was unfinished i think..now i am using kikat V1.2 V3 rom! And my second sim is also working fluently!  I will try CM11 next.
> 
> Thanks to u and Navin bro for ur efforts on this device! Many many thanks
> 
> I want a suggestion if u could help me...I want to buy a in-ear headphone under 20$ with a good bass...if u could help me out here!

Click to collapse



I am glad, that we could help you..in ear headphones under 20 dollars are only "xiaomi in-ear" and they are good.


----------



## navin_n (Sep 30, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Dear DallasCZ, I finally managed to do what i wanted...actually the first time i tried there was a problem with the file i downloaded...it was unfinished i think..now i am using kikat V1.2 V3 rom! And my second sim is also working fluently!  I will try CM11 next.
> 
> Thanks to u and Navin bro for ur efforts on this device! Many many thanks
> 
> I want a suggestion if u could help me...I want to buy a in-ear headphone under 20$ with a good bass...if u could help me out here!

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that everything is working well and even my v1.12 Custom ROM V3... ... regarding the ear-phone, I am using this Nubia Ear-phone supplied with V9180...It was as a gift together with V9180 handset. The earphone is good. :good::good:


----------



## nunytes (Sep 30, 2014)

My phone came only with charger


----------



## navin_n (Oct 1, 2014)

nunytes said:


> My phone came only with charger

Click to collapse



haha...mine came with 16GB SD card, screen protector, cover, earphone as a gift..I bought it from JD..


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello.
I made a patch, that will fix video hardware acceleration and camera video recording on Mokee and CM11 roms. It should work on MIUI too, I guess.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> haha...mine came with 16GB SD card, screen protector, cover, earphone as a gift..I bought it from JD..

Click to collapse



I bought mine from Antelife.. Maybe it was cheaper without accessories or it was because I bought the 1/4gb version.. Or you are simply lucky!


----------



## navin_n (Oct 1, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I bought mine from Antelife.. Maybe it was cheaper without accessories or it was because I bought the 1/4gb version.. Or you are simply lucky!

Click to collapse



It cost me 999RMB for 2GB/8GB but I got all these goodies...


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*crashes*

I'm on version 1.12 . Lately the camera and the gallery often crash the system .


----------



## navin_n (Oct 1, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> I'm on version 1.12 . Lately the camera and the gallery often crash the system .

Click to collapse



we are not facing this problem till date...using it for almost one month...

May be u can try doing factory restore and check if you still face this issue....


----------



## nunytes (Oct 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> It cost me 999RMB for 2GB/8GB but I got all these goodies...

Click to collapse



I don't know how much is it  mine was 136€ with shipping included


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> we are not facing this problem till date...using it for almost one month...
> 
> May be u can try doing factory restore and check if you still face this issue....

Click to collapse



I decide to remover the Nubia Camera and decided Install other Camera application to replace . Is there a way for Reinstalling the native app ?

sorry my bad english


----------



## Vaqif (Oct 1, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Vaqif, How did you get this ROM?? is it etotalk version ROM??

Click to collapse



There is a seller on aliexpress. I asked to him for 2 sim and multilang rom. And he sent it to me. This ROM from HONGKONG GOLDWAY.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 1, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> There is a seller on aliexpress. I asked to him for 2 sim and multilang rom. And he sent it to me. This ROM from HONGKONG GOLDWAY.

Click to collapse



Ahh...ok!!! Anyway, I don't need other language except English... May be other user who needs dual sim multilang can try it...  :good:

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




flaviocross1 said:


> I decide to remover the Nubia Camera and decided Install other Camera application to replace . Is there a way for Reinstalling the native app ?
> 
> sorry my bad english

Click to collapse



For Nubia APKs, you can copy it from stock ROM and can directly install. For other APKs with Odex files, copy it to the system/app and change the permissions (however you need to have root permission and root explorer)...


----------



## doongoo (Oct 1, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> It is work great.

Click to collapse



Is hungarian language included? Cold you post screenshots of the section about phone and language settings? Do you use it with wcdma version and with two sim cards? Does everything working well? Installing through stock recovery install.zip or through custom recovery?


----------



## Vaqif (Oct 1, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Is hungarian language included? Cold you post screenshots of the section about phone and language settings? Do you use it with wcdma version and with two sim cards? Does everything working well? Installing through stock recovery install.zip or through custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes, Included Hungarian. Everything is excellent. WCDMA is working. Dual sim function working. Guide in the zip.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 2, 2014)

I can't establish a wifi hotspot connection! I start the funcion and appears an "error" message. Anyone knows why?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 2, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I can't establish a wifi hotspot connection! I start the funcion and appears an "error" message. Anyone knows why?

Click to collapse



May be you are not too hot...that's why error...hahaha ...   ...just kidding...
anyway in mine there is no issue with wifi hotspot... ....


----------



## nunytes (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahahah... lol
Yesterday I've tried to share my 3G connection with my gf and has appeared this (now still not working):


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I wanna back to 0.5 version. What should  I do?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 2, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> I wanna back to 0.5 version. What should  I do?

Click to collapse



Flash stock recovery for jellybean, full wipe and install stock rom.


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 2, 2014)

How I do this?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 2, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> How I do this?

Click to collapse



come on...just check the posts in this forum....it's already explained many times...
Just check and follow the process listed in this POST.


----------



## doongoo (Oct 2, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> Yes, Included Hungarian. Everything is excellent. WCDMA is working. Dual sim function working. Guide in the zip.

Click to collapse



Just had a look on it: it` s the oldest dual sim rom, 0.03


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 3, 2014)

navin_n said:


> come on...just check the posts in this forum....it's already explained many times...
> Just check and follow the process listed in this POST.

Click to collapse



Already have TWRP installed. Even so, to install the original recovery, have to do the procedure again?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 3, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> Already have TWRP installed. Even so, to install the original recovery, have to do the procedure again?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you have to install Stock ROM then it needs stock recovery. 
You can use the recovery tool (all in one) in my Google drive to change the recoveries.


----------



## fazerg (Oct 3, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Yes, if you have to install Stock ROM then it needs stock recovery.

Click to collapse



 for  what a reason?  I don't see any


----------



## navin_n (Oct 3, 2014)

fazerg said:


> for  what a reason?  I don't see any

Click to collapse



That guy need to flash Stock ROM V0.50, so I am asking him to flash 4.3 Stock Recovery for it.


----------



## fazerg (Oct 3, 2014)

I see,  0.50 ROM  has  V9180 product model in updater-script. Therefore it might be  flashed  with  stock recovery only as  all later  ROMs and  at least my TWRP have  X9180.


----------



## PMGX (Oct 4, 2014)

My back and menu keys are both working as the home key. Has this happened to anyone else? It happened after installing custom twrp recovery and navin's custom 1.12 rom.

EDIT: Forget it, fixed.

If a mod could delete this post I'd be happy


----------



## NoobZTE (Oct 5, 2014)

I learned to flash on a hard way, I somehow deleted my wi-fi files (nvram), after flash(I tried 10 ROMS) everything is working okay except Wi-Fi.

In Settings-About Phone - *Wi-Fi MAC Addres : unavailable*

I was searching the forums for few days, tried many options, nothing worked.
I am not familiar with how is this working, if someone send me nvram file, can that do the trick?


----------



## musaioso (Oct 6, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Glad to hear that everything is working well and even my v1.12 Custom ROM V3... ... regarding the ear-phone, I am using this Nubia Ear-phone supplied with V9180...It was as a gift together with V9180 handset. The earphone is good. :good::good:

Click to collapse



Your V3 is quite good...loving it so much...and about earphone is this a white earphone? I also got one Nubia earphone...but the quality is not that good...

and another question...do i have to flash the twrp with pc? i downloaded the zip file..extracted the. img file...flashed it with mobileuncletools.....but after rebooting the chinese english cwm is still there...

I also tried to flash the zip using the Zip..but doesn't work! 

am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## honzajs (Oct 6, 2014)

First flash CWM from navins folder thought bat file. Then twrp as zip. Read more in this forum


----------



## nunytes (Oct 6, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Your V3 is quite good...loving it so much...and about earphone is this a white earphone? I also got one Nubia earphone...but the quality is not that good...
> 
> and another question...do i have to flash the twrp with pc? i downloaded the zip file..extracted the. img file...flashed it with mobileuncletools.....but after rebooting the chinese english cwm is still there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash recovery img with Rashr tool. Search in playstore


----------



## navin_n (Oct 6, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Your V3 is quite good...loving it so much...and about earphone is this a white earphone? I also got one Nubia earphone...but the quality is not that good...
> 
> and another question...do i have to flash the twrp with pc? i downloaded the zip file..extracted the. img file...flashed it with mobileuncletools.....but after rebooting the chinese english cwm is still there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use my updated recovery tool (all in one). It has TWRP flash option also. Just run the run.bat file but be sure that you have enabled ADB USB debugging and drivers installed.

About the earphone, it exactly same as this one.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 6, 2014)

nunytes said:


> You can flash recovery img with Rashr tool. Search in playstore

Click to collapse



Yep...it worked...thanks dude


----------



## nunytes (Oct 6, 2014)

musaioso said:


> Yep...it worked...thanks dude

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## Vaqif (Oct 7, 2014)

*Super news*

Hey Guys, I have already got my 15th zte v5. It has 1.12 and multilang ROM.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 7, 2014)

Where is 1.12 multi language ROM? xD


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## doongoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> Hey Guys, I have already got my 15th zte v5. It has 1.12 and multilang ROM.

Click to collapse



You mean real multi? Not just chinese and english? Please share it. Which languages are included (screenshot)? Any other news?


----------



## Vaqif (Oct 8, 2014)

doongoo said:


> You mean real multi? Not just chinese and english? Please share it. Which languages are included (screenshot)? Any other news?

Click to collapse



I have already sent link to navin_n

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

pan.baidu.com/s/1q50V8

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




Vaqif said:


> I have already sent link to navin_n
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> pan.baidu.com/s/1q50V8

Click to collapse



Security code et825


----------



## navin_n (Oct 8, 2014)

Vaqif said:


> I have already sent link to navin_n

Click to collapse



Ok, I will download and upload it to my google drive.


----------



## hans14101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Which languages does have this version??


----------



## berkely (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,

Also because of this thread I purchased a ZTE v5. In the mean time I flashed it with the V9180_4.4_update_H112.zip rom and all seamed ok.  Thanks for the ROM! One thing I need to ask, the phone seems to be quite slow compared with my previous Jiayu G4advanced.

For example when browsing forums I really have to wait several seconds when I scroll back up the thread to display the same text again. See this example  (i.imgur.com/TmsoU0t.png). This text was already fully loaded, but I just scrolled down a bit and then up again and it has to reload. This is a simple example which I can replicate.

It's not only during browsing, sometimes it takes very long before the keyboard pops up in various apps. Or it takes several seconds (2-4) before the entered text is displayed on the screen. Compared to the Jiayu G4 it feels sometimes really sluggish which I didn't expect. I really need dual sim so reverting to the stoch ROM isn't an option I believe.

Anyone else notices this with this rom? Or any ideas?

Oh, I also tried thies MIUI rom (miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.9.29_2e0974a389_4.4.zip) but I really didn't like it at all.

Thanks 
B.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 8, 2014)

For me it's ok.. My keyboard load fast, less than 1sec (touchpal).. I'm also with 1.12 version


----------



## Flow (Oct 8, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You can use my Custom ROM V1.12. It has GAPPS+ROOT+all unnecessary apps removed.
> Check my Google Drive.
> 
> For other ROMs, check the forum post. There are links for MIUI, CM11 and Mokee ROMs

Click to collapse



Is that a real MIUI port in your Google Drive or is it the 1.12 ROM (Android 4.4) with a MIUI skin on top?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> Is that a real MIUI port in your Google Drive or is it the 1.12 ROM (Android 4.4) with a MIUI skin on top?

Click to collapse



For sure it's real miui port. You can find it also (latest builds) in official miui website in downloads section.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> Is that a real MIUI port in your Google Drive or is it the 1.12 ROM (Android 4.4) with a MIUI skin on top?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's real ported one but that build is already old. You can get the new builds directly from MIUI site.

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

I have already uploaded the V1.12 Multilanguage ROM in my Google Drive. Interested people can download and install.


----------



## Flow (Oct 9, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Yes, it's real ported one but that build is already old. You can get the new builds directly from MIUI site.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------
> 
> I have already uploaded the V1.12 Multilanguage ROM in my Google Drive. Interested people can download and install.

Click to collapse



You mean this one:
http://en.miui.com/download-243.html 

It said TD-SCDMA so I wasn't sure if it would be compatible with all versions (WCDMA).

But now I see that's the one Berekeley has mentioned in his post and he said he didn't like it because it has some bugs and not all Chinese has been translated to English.

I don't have my Red Bull yet so I can't see for myself. This weekend I can try it out.


----------



## fazerg (Oct 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> not all Chinese has been translated to English.

Click to collapse



It's not 100% translated  even in the latest official MIUI V6 fo  xiaomi  Mi3/Mi4 phones still are some places in Chinese in some settings as well as  in things like wallpaper selection etc.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 9, 2014)

berkely said:


> Hi,
> Anyone else notices this with this rom? Or any ideas?
> B.

Click to collapse



You can try Custom ROM of V1.12 and feel the difference.

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




Flow said:


> You mean this one:
> http://en.miui.com/download-243.html
> 
> It said TD-SCDMA so I wasn't sure if it would be compatible with all versions (WCDMA).
> ...

Click to collapse



ROM is entitled as *X*9180 that means it can be used in all variants of V5 (U,N or V)


----------



## roti86 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dear Users,

Is it possible to turn off the breath light during screen usage? I only want this light work when I have a notification.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> You mean this one:
> http://en.miui.com/download-243.html
> 
> It said TD-SCDMA so I wasn't sure if it would be compatible with all versions (WCDMA).
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no problem. If you have problems locking on a network, just flash v9180 radio files and it's OK! You can find them also in older posts here


----------



## nunytes (Oct 9, 2014)

By the way, I've tested the multi language ROM and it seems ok! I've tried with portuguese and it's more translated than 0.40 version! It's good to know, but I back again to english version, because I don't want headaches to keep all my apps and I'm already adapted with english UI...


----------



## hans14101 (Oct 9, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You can try Custom ROM of V1.12 and feel the difference.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I download "X9180_Multilang_V1.12" from your google drive, but i can't load this soft for my phone.
I tried install  through TWRP and stock recovery, but i get this:
http://zapodaj.net/3dad3808a69c2.jpg.html
Can you help me with this? What i'm doing wrong?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 10, 2014)

hans14101 said:


> I download "X9180_Multilang_V1.12" from your google drive, but i can't load this soft for my phone.
> I tried install  through TWRP and stock recovery, but i get this:
> http://zapodaj.net/3dad3808a69c2.jpg.html
> Can you help me with this? What i'm doing wrong?

Click to collapse



You are doing everything wrong! xD extract the zip file in your PC, turn off the phone in fastboot mode, connect the cable into phone and PC and start the batch file inside the extracted folder! Click one key like space bar anda wait till it ends and your phone will turn on automatically.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 10, 2014)

...


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 10, 2014)

proDOOMman CM11 updated. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=594539&st=800#entry34746590

Some problems with notification light and screen timeout (in rare cases cant turn off screen automatically, maybe my error), but really impressive rom! With Smartmax CPU governor, really fluid an energy efficient rom. Uploaded to my MEGA share too.


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 10, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> problems with notification light

Click to collapse



This is a bug in my new lights module. You can use this patch to fix it:
mega.co.nz #!7g1zFIxY!GwqOOmFLe5W49iw0Kfz9tY_zpBtjD3Snokokjjib7Cw


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## peibol (Oct 10, 2014)

Well done proDOOMman !
I'll try this weekend.

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## musaioso (Oct 10, 2014)

*CM boot prob*



proDOOMman said:


> This is a bug in my new lights module. You can use this patch to fix it:
> mega.co.nz #!7g1zFIxY!GwqOOmFLe5W49iw0Kfz9tY_zpBtjD3Snokokjjib7Cw

Click to collapse



I downloaded the CM zip from MEGA..the 10/08 version..256MB..flashed it through twrp...it ends too fast than expected and there is no dialogue like 'installing system' type...when I boot it comes to the language selection part and then hangs..then reboots.

this procedure repeats over and over again.

Another problem is my recovery says unable to mount /cache..what's the problem?


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 10, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> This is a bug in my new lights module. You can use this patch to fix it:
> mega.co.nz #!7g1zFIxY!GwqOOmFLe5W49iw0Kfz9tY_zpBtjD3Snokokjjib7Cw

Click to collapse



Thanks, downloaded, will check soon! :victory: And about photos. There are white spots when i use flash. Like in factory ROM when i use 3rd party photo app. What so you think, there will be fixed or need to wait for ZTE fix?





musaioso said:


> Another problem is my recovery says unable to mount /cache..what's the problem?

Click to collapse



Download again from original location, maybe damaged: LINK I flashed from TWRP too but before that i make a full wipe.




peibol said:


> proDOOMman, wich governor? Smartmax or Smartmax_eps ??

Click to collapse



I recommend Smartmax, Smarmax_eps is lagging sometimes before that is an "ExtremePowerSaver" setting.


----------



## peibol (Oct 10, 2014)

proDOOMman, wich governor? Smartmax or Smartmax_eps ??


----------



## nunytes (Oct 10, 2014)

It's possible to merge the internal memories as one all for apps?


----------



## peibol (Oct 10, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's possible to merge the internal memories as one all for apps?

Click to collapse



+1  !!!


----------



## fazerg (Oct 11, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's possible to merge the internal memories as one all for apps?

Click to collapse


here is how
Only notice that  storage partition on V5 is named  'grow' and  all start addresses and sizes  should  be changed according to  V5 partition table

*Do it on your own risk!!!*

PS: it could be done with TWRP recovery too


----------



## peibol (Oct 11, 2014)

fazerg said:


> here is how
> Only notice that  storage partition on V5 is named  'grow' and  all start addresses and sizes  should  be changed according to  V5 partition table
> 
> *Do it on your own risk!!!*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much!
Question: Can we expand "userdata" and delete "storage partition" ?


----------



## Ankitbasu91 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Help!! ZTE V4 V9180*

I am from India and I have a zte v5 v9180 bought from india......I rooted it, used a MIUI V5 rom...now I am planning to go back to stock...Is it possible to go back to stock firmware of ZTEV5? I want things to be just as it was new and unroot it...is it possible?? Please help.....


----------



## pgflying (Oct 11, 2014)

Ankitbasu91 said:


> I am from India and I have a zte v5 v9180 bought from india......I rooted it, used a MIUI V5 rom...now I am planning to go back to stock...Is it possible to go back to stock firmware of ZTEV5? I want things to be just as it was new and unroot it...is it possible?? Please help.....

Click to collapse



yes. you must flash the ZTE official ROM 1.12 use twrp recovery.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 11, 2014)

peibol said:


> Thanks so much!
> Question: Can we expand "userdata" and delete "storage partition" ?

Click to collapse



I want it too. I have the 4gb version and so I have ~600mb of internal memory that I don't use and I'm low with memory for apps..


----------



## fazerg (Oct 11, 2014)

Ankitbasu91 said:


> Is it possible to go back to stock firmware of ZTEV5? I want things to be just as it was new and unroot it...is it possible?? Please help.....

Click to collapse



Everything is possible. All depends  what  ROM  version you  got initially.  Most of  V5 discussed in this thread came initially wit  older  JB  ROM and older  recovery. You  might have  with latest  in  India. 
Anyway, you'll need a ROM  version exactly the same it was, flash it  with  TWRP or  CWM  and  then  flash  stock recovery compatible with  original ROM  version. The last one for case you want  to return it back  to seller.
All official  ROMs are  available from http://www.ztehn.com/download.php, just choose  right phone   version too.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




peibol said:


> Thanks so much!
> Question: Can we expand "userdata" and delete "storage partition" ?

Click to collapse



 Guess so if you  first  use  customized boot.img  with  swapped memory cards and then repartition.  However you should understand the risk. Remove SD card or  flash  stock boot.img  after such  changes and you'll have a brick.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 11, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Thanks, downloaded, will check soon! :victory: And about photos. There are white spots when i use flash. Like in factory ROM when i use 3rd party photo app. What so you think, there will be fixed or need to wait for ZTE fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I was flashing..I tried to wipe cache..the process started...after about a moment...the screen gone black..I couldn't turn it on in any ways...so I pulled the battery out...then entered recovery mode again..then this mounting prob happened..now I am back to cwm but the problem still remains..so I don't know what to do!


----------



## nunytes (Oct 12, 2014)

Today I'm happy with my phone  ?


----------



## cyril1116 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello. 
I have serious problem. Backlight is blinking around edge of display. I can see it in 30%+ brightness and in grey colour. When i bought phone, i saw it but then i flashed another rom and problem solved. But today I have played with software again and after flashing MIUI or CM or stock rom(1.10, 1.12) I have still that problem... Nothing helps. I can see it in CWM as well because is  grey... I hope that it is not HW problem 
Please...Anyone advice?

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

cyril1116 said:


> Hello.
> I have serious problem. Backlight is blinking around edge of display. I can see it in 30%+ brightness and in grey colour. When i bought phone, i saw it but then i flashed another rom and problem solved. But today I have played with software again and after flashing MIUI or CM or stock rom(1.10, 1.12) I have still that problem... Nothing helps. I can see it in CWM as well because is  grey... I hope that it is not HW problem
> Please...Anyone advice?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



same here with another device i got for my wife ..its hardware related because it is also in recovery and any type of rom...i send the device back to claim the warranty.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 12, 2014)

What is the problem?
Ohh, I see.. It's in display?


----------



## peibol (Oct 12, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> And about photos. There are white spots when i use flash. Like in factory ROM when i use 3rd party photo app. What so you think, there will be fixed or need to wait for ZTE fix?

Click to collapse



Me too! I cant take photos with flash!  :crying::crying:


----------



## Flow (Oct 12, 2014)

So after trying to install lots of different recovery tools and ROM's, at one point I found out that MIUI didn't work with Dual SIM so I can't use it and I wanted to go back to the 1.12 ROM from DallasCZ, but somehow when I wanted to install gapps 4.4 after installing the ROM it couldn't because there was not enough space available? Also tried the mini gapps, same problem. 
I thought maybe TWRP recovery isn't wiping properly so I installed CWM and wiped everything. 
After that I couldn't install the V9180_4.4_update_H112 ROM because of a prop.get error (something to do with the X and U and V).

Then I read in this case go back to stock recovery, so I flashed V9180-0.44 RECOVERY ORIGINAL FLASHABLE from CWM and then chose 'No' when it asked to root before reboot.
At that point I thought it would boot into stock recovery, but it hangs on the white V5 Logo screen.

So now I'm stuck and don't now how to proceed. 
I don't know how to get it into bootloader/fastboot/recovery anymore... please help.

EDIT:
Whooptiedoo!! Sometimes writing things down and taking a little moment to think really helps.

Vol down + power button loaded into bootloader. From there I could boot into recovery  
So now I need to think about what to install now. 
I guess I'll start with some stock rom.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 12, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> same here with another device i got for my wife ..its hardware related because it is also in recovery and any type of rom...i send the device back to claim the warranty.

Click to collapse



sorry to bother...but I need resumable english link of CM11..couldn't find in Gdrive of u and navin bro! :/


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## cyril1116 (Oct 12, 2014)

peibol said:


> Me too! I cant take photos with flash!  :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Me too........


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

musaioso said:


> sorry to bother...but I need resumable english link of CM11..couldn't find in Gdrive of u and navin bro! :/

Click to collapse



search the web,  search this forum,  i dont like these early builds, so i dont donwload them.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

Flow said:


> So after trying to install lots of different recovery tools and ROM's, at one point I found out that MIUI didn't work with Dual SIM so I can't use it and I wanted to go back to the 1.12 ROM from DallasCZ, but somehow when I wanted to install gapps 4.4 after installing the ROM it couldn't because there was not enough space available? Also tried the mini gapps, same problem.
> I thought maybe TWRP recovery isn't wiping properly so I installed CWM and wiped everything.
> After that I couldn't install the V9180_4.4_update_H112 ROM because of a prop.get error (something to do with the X and U and V).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can download the minimal gapps from cm 11.or root the stock rom,  sideload rootexplorer apk,  and uninstall chinese apps to free the system,  then reboot to recovery and install the gapps.


----------



## cyril1116 (Oct 12, 2014)

*WIFI problem*

And another thing... I have problem almost on every rom...  I am connected to wifi but during the sleep I everytime lost connection after maybe... 5-15minutes. Setting "Keep WI-FI on during sleep - ALWAYS" does not help. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

cyril1116 said:


> And another thing... I have problem almost on every rom...  I am connected to wifi but during the sleep I everytime lost connection after maybe... 5-15minutes. Setting "Keep WI-FI on during sleep - ALWAYS" does not help. Does anyone else have this problem?

Click to collapse



have two devices and tried many roms and never had problem with this.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 12, 2014)

peibol said:


> Me too! I cant take photos with flash!  :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



me too with 3rd party apps...


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

Its the known bug in CM and MOKEE roms about an month old, so please stop saying the same **** again and again.
If you have provblem with beta build of an rom, please try to read the forum or the original thread, there are all known bugs described.
And YES it is stil a BETA BUILD so it has bugs, so live with it or dont try beta builds...OMFG.


musaioso said:


> me too with 3rd party apps...

Click to collapse


----------



## cyril1116 (Oct 12, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> have two devices and tried many roms and never had problem with this.

Click to collapse



So... I think that it is HW problem


----------



## fazerg (Oct 12, 2014)

cyril1116, looks like  you did something extremely wrong initially and now  one of  partitions is corrupted and you can't rectify this  just  flashing normal ROM, even  stock one. Flashing clean empty /data and /cache partitions may help. Actually you  can wipe them from  custom recoveries too.  Did  you try it? In case you did but it  was not working from  custom recoveries I can  create dummy  data and cache partition images to flash   with fastboot.  Meantime you can download stock ROM from http://www.ztehn.com/download.php just click on  V9180 (Unicom Edition) first to get proper  versions and download  0.44 and 1.12 .  You'll have to flash  0.44 first and  then 1.12 using  TWRP recovery, CWM  should  work too but I have no idea which CWM version  is  correct   regarding asserts. 
In case  steps above do not help, you may need to flash some  other partitions not usually coming  with  ROM.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




DallasCZ said:


> And YES it is stil a BETA BUILD so it has bugs, so live with it or dont try beta builds...OMFG.

Click to collapse



AFAIK  proDOOMman CM  was  compiled  using  ZTE V5 kernel sources  with some essential corrections done.  And if it's not working properly yet that's only mean something is not right in CM  code.  CM  source itself is huge and requires a lot of time to  sort out all issues regarding particular phone model.
I did try  to compile Mokee  and got some bugs too. As I am not on the side of  CM users  I did it  just for curiousity, got it  working  and gave up.  May be I'll give another try to slimkat ROM but I prefer to  work on improvement of  nubia UI concidering it very  good and having an opinion that nothing is better  than stock ROM with some fine tuning.  BTW nubia UI is defenitely  based on MIUI, have  some proof. And MIUI was built using CM, just  modified   by xiaomi development team to have  kind og iOS look  and have some  useful and not realy needed  features.


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 12, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Its the known bug in CM and MOKEE roms about an month old, so please stop saying the same **** again and again.
> If you have provblem with beta build of an rom, please try to read the forum or the original thread, there are all known bugs described.
> And YES it is stil a BETA BUILD so it has bugs, so live with it or dont try beta builds...OMFG.

Click to collapse



Hey... this is not only CM and MOKEE problems. Still same with OFFICIAL roms, just check any 3rd party photo app with using flash...  And there is no original forum for CM11 (only russian page, u speak russian?), we have ONLY that topic for V5. So we write those bugs HERE. Ok?

And FYI, proDOOMman's CM11 is near final, no other bug spotted at the moment.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 12, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Hey... this is not only CM and MOKEE problems. Still same with OFFICIAL roms, just check any 3rd party photo app with using flash...  And there is no original forum for CM11 (only russian page, u speak russian?), we have ONLY that topic for V5. So we write those bugs HERE. Ok?
> 
> And FYI, proDOOMman's CM11 is near final, no other bug spotted at the moment.

Click to collapse



you can read russian and chinese CM11 threads using google translate, HUH?
I know when someone finds a bug will write it here,but its annoying when 10 people write here about problem with camera and flash.
i dont know prodooms rom, i only watch chinese mokee and cm11 threads and read it trough using google translate.


----------



## Flow (Oct 12, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> you can download the minimal gapps from cm 11.or root the stock rom,  sideload rootexplorer apk,  and uninstall chinese apps to free the system,  then reboot to recovery and install the gapps.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, I'll try that tomorrow. 
But out of curiosity: why don't you take all the Chinese apps out of the ROM anyway? I'm guessing 95% of the people installing your ROM don't want all that stuff on it because they don't use it (and can't even read Chinese). 

Other thing, I have the same problem with the screen as you and some others have. But I do know when it first showed up. Remind you, I only have the phone for one day now. 
It first occurred when I had flashed the 0.44 stock recovery (while the radio was already on 1.10). When I booted into it, I saw some grey rounded corners close to the corners of the screen where it was black before. 
My phone was delivered with stock 0.50 (Android 4.3), not sure if that recovery also was 0.50.


----------



## peibol (Oct 12, 2014)

> so please stop saying the same **** again and again

Click to collapse




> And YES it is stil a BETA BUILD so it has bugs, so live with it or dont try beta builds...OMFG.

Click to collapse



Ey DallasCZ, relax, your not the f*** boss of this threat ok?
Mind your words...


----------



## navin_n (Oct 13, 2014)

Flow said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll try that tomorrow.
> But out of curiosity: why don't you take all the Chinese apps out of the ROM anyway? I'm guessing 95% of the people installing your ROM don't want all that stuff on it because they don't use it (and can't even read Chinese).

Click to collapse



You can use the custom ROM. It doesn't have preloaded Chinese Apps.


----------



## Flow (Oct 13, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You can use the custom ROM. It doesn't have preloaded Chinese Apps.

Click to collapse



But it's also totally different looking than the original nubia ROM and you disabled the menu- and back-buttons? I didn't try for very long but I assume they can be enabled again? 

Anywho, original nubia ROM with the Chinese stuff removed would be nice. 
Or a miui v5 or V6 ROM that supports dual sim.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 13, 2014)

peibol said:


> Ey DallasCZ, relax, your not the f*** boss of this threat ok?
> Mind your words...

Click to collapse



you mind the words!! I start this thread and gathered all the initial info,  i just want this thread to be clean and easy to read for new owners,  but if the new users are lazy to read the thread and would ask the same questions again and again it eill be too dificult to read the thread and get the answers, tutorial and help.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 13, 2014)

Flow said:


> But it's also totally different looking than the original nubia ROM and you disabled the menu- and back-buttons? I didn't try for very long but I assume they can be enabled again?
> 
> Anywho, original nubia ROM with the Chinese stuff removed would be nice.
> Or a miui v5 or V6 ROM that supports dual sim.

Click to collapse



Are you SURE you did try my Custom ROMs V1.12 or V1.10??.. How can it be different looking as it is modded from V9180 original ROMs????.....Anyway, look at my Google Drive and try the Custom ROMs (V1.12 and V1.10) which is purely made of Original Stock ROM... In these ROMs, only just Google Apps are added, optimized and all unwanted Chinese apps removed....Others I have not changed anything..
Just install and check it.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 13, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Its the known bug in CM and MOKEE roms about an month old, so please stop saying the same **** again and again.
> If you have provblem with beta build of an rom, please try to read the forum or the original thread, there are all known bugs described.
> And YES it is stil a BETA BUILD so it has bugs, so live with it or dont try beta builds...OMFG.

Click to collapse



I haven't said that I am using CM...this happens in the stock H1.12 V3 rom...

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




wwenigma said:


> Hey... this is not only CM and MOKEE problems. Still same with OFFICIAL roms, just check any 3rd party photo app with using flash...  And there is no original forum for CM11 (only russian page, u speak russian?), we have ONLY that topic for V5. So we write those bugs HERE. Ok?
> 
> And FYI, proDOOMman's CM11 is near final, no other bug spotted at the moment.

Click to collapse



You flashed it? I flashed it but android.process.acore has stopped message shows every time...do u have the same problem?


----------



## Flow (Oct 13, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Are you SURE you did try my Custom ROMs V1.12 or V1.10??.. How can it be different looking as it is modded from V9180 original ROMs????.....Anyway, look at my Google Drive and try the Custom ROMs (V1.12 and V1.10) which is purely made of Original Stock ROM... In these ROMs, only just Google Apps are added, optimized and all unwanted Chinese apps removed....Others I have not changed anything..
> Just install and check it.

Click to collapse



I thought I had installed your Custom 1.12 ROM. 
It had a light green/blue background, with different icons and the menu- and backbuttons were disabled by default.


----------



## peibol (Oct 13, 2014)

musaioso said:


> You flashed it? I flashed it but android.process.acore has stopped message shows every time...do u have the same problem?

Click to collapse



I flash it and works perfect except flash camera.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 13, 2014)

Flow said:


> I thought I had installed your Custom 1.12 ROM.
> It had a light green/blue background, with different icons and the menu- and backbuttons were disabled by default.

Click to collapse



Which version did you try? I have 3 version for H1.12 custom ROM.


----------



## Ankitbasu91 (Oct 13, 2014)

*official rom not getting flashed *



pgflying said:


> yes. you must flash the ZTE official ROM 1.12 use twrp recovery.

Click to collapse



I downloaded a rom from a russian developers website few days back and it got flashed...but when i try to flash the original rom downloaded from zte website its showing error...signature verification failed.... Any idea why? Can anything be done to it? the rom is a 4.3 to 4.4 update rom and it belongs to unicom edition..other versions were 4.4 to 4.4 and v9180 unicom china edition...Are these the same roms used in international markets??


----------



## Flow (Oct 13, 2014)

Ankitbasu91 said:


> I downloaded a rom from a russian developers website few days back and it got flashed...but when i try to flash the original rom downloaded from zte website its showing error...signature verification failed.... Any idea why? Can anything be done to it? the rom is a 4.3 to 4.4 update rom and it belongs to unicom edition..other versions were 4.4 to 4.4 and v9180 unicom china edition...Are these the same roms used in international markets??

Click to collapse



Try to install the official stock recovery first, then it should work.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 13, 2014)

Ankitbasu91 said:


> I downloaded a rom from a russian developers website few days back and it got flashed...but when i try to flash the original rom downloaded from zte website its showing error...signature verification failed.... Any idea why? Can anything be done to it? the rom is a 4.3 to 4.4 update rom and it belongs to unicom edition..other versions were 4.4 to 4.4 and v9180 unicom china edition...Are these the same roms used in international markets??

Click to collapse



No official international ROM till date. You can flash Custom Mod (includes GAPPs, unwanted chinese apps removed etc.) of official ROM from my google drive through TWRP or CWM.


----------



## Flow (Oct 13, 2014)

navin_n said:


> No official international ROM till date. You can flash Custom Mod (includes GAPPs, unwanted chinese apps removed etc.) of official ROM from my google drive through TWRP or CWM.

Click to collapse



What are the differences between the different versions of your Custom ROM's? 

Which one would you recommend? (most stable)


----------



## navin_n (Oct 13, 2014)

Flow said:


> What are the differences between the different versions of your Custom ROM's?
> 
> Which one would you recommend? (most stable)

Click to collapse



Basically, all is same. I just modded these ROMs for my personal use...so in some I have added/removed some apps, applied some patches for Radio, Sound etc. which I get from Chinese forums and so on..but I don't have track in which one I have done what. Anyway, I am using V3 now.


----------



## Flow (Oct 13, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Basically, all is same. I just modded these ROMs for my personal use...so in some I have added/removed some apps, applied some patches for Radio, Sound etc. which I get from Chinese forums and so on..but I don't have track in which one I have done what. Anyway, I am using V3 now.

Click to collapse



So I checked. The one I had installed was Custom 2.
Now I've installed Custom 3 which like you said is basically Stock ROM 1.12 without the Chinese crap. This ROM works fine  

By the way, I did a little camera test and I'm a bit disappointed... at low light inside my ZTE V987 makes a little bit better pictures than the ZTE V5 :/


----------



## Ankitbasu91 (Oct 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> Try to install the official stock recovery first, then it should work.

Click to collapse



Thanks MAn!! It worked...


----------



## Flow (Oct 14, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Basically, all is same. I just modded these ROMs for my personal use...so in some I have added/removed some apps, applied some patches for Radio, Sound etc. which I get from Chinese forums and so on..but I don't have track in which one I have done what. Anyway, I am using V3 now.

Click to collapse



Still on your Custom V3, works great  
The only thing that bothered me was that after a reboot all my icons on the homescreens were messed up again :/ 

One question though:
The menu- and backbutton, shouldn't they glow just like the home button? They don't light up, but I'm not sure if they did with any other ROM.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> Still on your Custom V3, works great
> The only thing that bothered me was that after a reboot all my icons on the homescreens were messed up again :/
> 
> One question though:
> The menu- and backbutton, shouldn't they glow just like the home button? They don't light up, but I'm not sure if they did with any other ROM.

Click to collapse



the back and menu buttons do not lid... :-/ again a question answered many times.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> the back and menu buttons do not lid... :-/ again a question answered many times.

Click to collapse



Hehe..that's why I didn't answered...:laugh:::laugh:


----------



## Flow (Oct 14, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Hehe..that's why I didn't answered...:laugh:::laugh:

Click to collapse



You and DallasCZ apparently are very good in not answering questions you don't have an answer to, but only commenting on questions that have been asked before. 
Maybe you should be thankful there are new users trying your ROM's and trying to help you make it better.

I just restarted my phone again and all the icons are messed up again (like I wrote yesterday as well). The icons are not on the same place on the screens as they were before. 
Am I the only one with that problem?


----------



## ladalovemoney (Oct 14, 2014)

*zte v5 baidu*

Hi i have problem, i buy zte v5  whit baidu and i need android! who help me pls!


----------



## nunytes (Oct 14, 2014)

ladalovemoney said:


> Hi i have problem, i buy zte v5  whit baidu and i need android! who help me pls!

Click to collapse



I never saw that ROM xD
Just follow the steps in this topic: flash stock or custom recovery and then flash nubia or custom ROMs


----------



## ladalovemoney (Oct 14, 2014)

*problem*



nunytes said:


> I never saw that ROM xD
> Just follow the steps in this topic: flash stock or custom recovery and then flash nubia or custom ROMs

Click to collapse



sry this is problem im verry bad in english and this is 62 list


----------



## nunytes (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, See post #542 and download the file and extract in your PC with provided password. Flash with phone in fastboot mode and See if there is your language


----------



## Flow (Oct 14, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Ok, See post #542 and download the file and extract in your PC with provided password. Flash with phone in fastboot mode and See if there is your language

Click to collapse



To get into Fastboot mode:
- turn off phone
- wait till it's totally off
- push and hold Volume DOWN and Power at the same time for 2 seconds.

To boot into Recovery:
- turn off phone
- wait till it's totally off
- push and hold Volume UP and Power at the same time for 2 seconds.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> To get into Fastboot mode:
> - turn off phone
> - wait till it's totally off
> - push and hold Volume Down and Power at the same time for 2 seconds.

Click to collapse



And then plug the USB cable to PC and phone and start the batch file inside the extracted folder, press any key and wait until the process finish


----------



## Flow (Oct 14, 2014)

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





nunytes said:


> And then plug the USB cable to PC and phone and start the batch file inside the extracted folder, press any key and wait until the process finish

Click to collapse



Haha exactly  

Oh and before you do that, install ADB Driver installer! 
http://adbdriver.com/downloads/ 





navin_n said:


> Hehe..that's why I didn't answered...:laugh:::laugh:

Click to collapse



By the way navin_n, I found an error in your Custom V3 ROM, I think your Gapps install was too small or something. 

Some apps need the shared library "com.google.android.maps". 
Normally there should be a jar file of that library located in /system/framework but it was missing.

In the Play Store it said my device was incompatible with an app and installing the APK from sideload gave me the above error (using logcat).

Solution:
I installed pa_gapps-stock-4.4.4-20141011-signed.zip with CMW and now everything works, can even install the app from the Play Store.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> I just restarted my phone again and all the icons are messed up again (like I wrote yesterday as well). The icons are not on the same place on the screens as they were before.
> Am I the only one with that problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry, no offence bro...... Anyway, I mostly answer all the queries as far as I know.
Regarding the icons mess up, I don't know what's wrong in yours...in mine I already tried by restarting but it doesn't mess up.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Flow said:


> By the way navin_n, I found an error in your Custom V3 ROM, I think your Gapps install was too small or something.

Click to collapse



Yes, I just put only very basic or you can say micro version GApps in the ROM.. Anyway, thanks, I will update it  :good:

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------




nunytes said:


> I never saw that ROM xD

Click to collapse



Baidu Cloud OS is also nice to try. It has nice UI. May be for V5, it is ported one. Anyway, I find MIUI, Baidu, Lewa, ColorOS and even Nubia, EMUI all similar...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 14, 2014)

I heard about everything but I never saw Baidu OS  it should be only in Chinese, no?


----------



## berkely (Oct 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------
> 
> In the Play Store it said my device was incompatible with an app and installing the APK from sideload gave me the above error (using logcat).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Wow, great. I tried your solution and now my banking app installs without a hassle. Beautiful.

So. I'm running X9180_H1.12_Custom_V3.zip with pa_gapps-stock-4.4.4-20141011-signed.zip. Everything looks fine so far. However, I think a smaller more lite weight GAPPS would be nice. I'm not using half of those apps in that package of gapps. But hey, it did the trick, thanks! :good:


----------



## Flow (Oct 14, 2014)

berkely said:


> Wow, great. I tried your solution and now my banking app installs without a hassle. Beautiful.
> 
> So. I'm running X9180_H1.12_Custom_V3.zip with pa_gapps-stock-4.4.4-20141011-signed.zip. Everything looks fine so far. However, I think a smaller more lite weight GAPPS would be nice. I'm not using half of those apps in that package of gapps. But hey, it did the trick, thanks! :good:

Click to collapse



The stock gapps was a bit big indeed, look at the first post of this topic to find the smaller packages  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




navin_n said:


> Sorry, no offence bro...... Anyway, I mostly answer all the queries as far as I know.
> Regarding the icons mess up, I don't know what's wrong in yours...in mine I already tried by restarting but it doesn't mess up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Already found the cause, I had installed another Theme from Nubia which messed things up. After I had put back the original Theme it didn't happen anymore  

I guess the FULL MODULAR PACKAGE would be a better choice than the GOOGLE STOCK PACKAGE I Installed.
Especially because the STOCK package overwrites the Nubia Camera.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942


----------



## musaioso (Oct 15, 2014)

peibol said:


> I flash it and works perfect except flash camera.

Click to collapse



The flash camera even gives problem in stock rom also..and the gionee I had before this..exact same problem...I think it could b a kitkat problem! 

Which one you flashed? 256MB? from Mega account? or from the forum link poorDOOMan gave? and Which version? 10/08 or 10/05 one? Which recovery you used to flash it? 

I have flashed the 10/08 version and also poorDOOMans direct Mega link..but the problem remains..'android.process.acore has stopped'.. I flashed through TWRP and CWM both..neither worked..so i think there isnt any issue with the recovery!

And if u could give me the exact link u downloaded from I would give it a try and see if it works!


----------



## Ankitbasu91 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Help Again!!*



Flow said:


> Try to install the official stock recovery first, then it should work.

Click to collapse





After flashing stock recovery , While Flashing stock rom downloaded from The Chinese Zte website something happened... when I flashed the update it was showing..." reading package from Ext sd card".... and then the screen went dark with the home light breathing...i waited for 10 mins and removed the battery and restarted...And now I my phone is showing the nubia logo on switching it on and getting stuck there.....:crying:
It is neither entering recovery nor booting to system....  I can only enter fastboot mode...again selecting boot to system or boot to recovery  gives that Nubia powered by Android logo and stuck....
Any thing that can be done?

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

Ankitbasu91 said:


> After flashing stock recovery , While Flashing stock rom downloaded from The Chinese Zte website something happened... when I flashed the update it was showing..." reading package from Ext sd card".... and then the screen went dark with the home light breathing...i waited for 10 mins and removed the battery and restarted...And now I my phone is showing the nubia logo on switching it on and getting stuck there.....:crying:
> It is neither entering recovery nor booting to system....  I can only enter fastboot mode...again selecting boot to system or boot to recovery  gives that Nubia powered by Android logo and stuck....
> Any thing that can be done?

Click to collapse



check my earlier post from POST#494 onwards....i have posted how to recover in this condition. 

Otherwise, you can go to my Google Drive and download X9180_Multilang_V1.12.zip. Unzip it, Put the phone in Fastboot mode and run the bat file, press Enter or any key and just wait until it finishes. But be sure drivers are installed properly before doing it.


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 15, 2014)

musaioso said:


> I have flashed the 10/08 version and also poorDOOMans direct Mega link..but the problem remains..'android.process.acore has stopped'.. I flashed through TWRP and CWM both..neither worked..so i think there isnt any issue with the recovery!

Click to collapse



Did you make factory reset before flashing? At least you should wipe data partition. (Don't forget to make backup before this!)
If problem still exists, please send me output of adb logcat.

I make update of CM11: goo.gl 944tkI
MD5: ee0845b13c4af9e69914d096b8ae2499

And experimental release of Mokee (don't tested yet!): goo.gl kIXM99
MD5: 5176dd15b8b39838d3082ae897d2398c

Changelog:
1) New cpu governors: pegasusq, ondemandplus, wheatley.
2) New I/O schedulers: BFQ/SIO/FIOPS/ZEN/VR.
3) Added double tap to wake feature. It can be activated in settings "Screen and indicators".
4) Fixed charging for powered-off phone.
5) Reduced minimal screen brightness.
6) Fixed superuser settings fc.
Bugs in this (and previous) versions:
1) White spots in photos with flash.
2) USB-mass storage mode don't show SD card.

_To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!_ Ok... Just change space after goo.gl to /.


----------



## sinha500 (Oct 15, 2014)

Which processor it have?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

sinha500 said:


> Which processor it have?

Click to collapse



Snapdragon MSM8926 Quad Core 1.2GHz


----------



## Flow (Oct 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Snapdragon MSM8926 Quad Core 1.2GHz

Click to collapse



Which cpu governor and I/O scheduler are used in your Custom V3 ROM?

Is it possible to switch to others with an app?


----------



## watusi (Oct 15, 2014)

hello all.....

when i press vol down and power....i can see download mode....how to use this menu?ty


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

Flow said:


> Which cpu governor and I/O scheduler are used in your Custom V3 ROM?
> 
> Is it possible to switch to others with an app?

Click to collapse



Fly-on mod scripts are used. Anyway, you can check the scripts that are used which is under /etc/init.d .


----------



## peibol (Oct 15, 2014)

musaioso said:


> The flash camera even gives problem in stock rom also..and the gionee I had before this..exact same problem...I think it could b a kitkat problem!
> Which one you flashed? 256MB? from Mega account? or from the forum link poorDOOMan gave? and Which version? 10/08 or 10/05 one? Which recovery you used to flash it?
> I have flashed the 10/08 version and also poorDOOMans direct Mega link..but the problem remains..'android.process.acore has stopped'.. I flashed through TWRP and CWM both..neither worked..so i think there isnt any issue with the recovery!
> And if u could give me the exact link u downloaded from I would give it a try and see if it works!

Click to collapse



I flash poorDOOMan 10/08 with CWM.
I dont know the link, did you make all wipes?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Fly-on mod scripts are used. Anyway, you can check the scripts that are used which is under /etc/init.d .

Click to collapse



Hi,
Can you please separate the fly-on mod? I wish to try it, but when i am looking to Slaid480 thread, there is averywhere written,that i should use kernel with init.d support. Does it means,that stock 1.12 firmware has init.d supporting kernel?
If not i assume i have to flash the moded kernel and then the fly-on mod?
thanx for answer.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Hi,
> Can you please separate the fly-on mod? I wish to try it, but when i am looking to Slaid480 thread, there is averywhere written,that i should use kernel with init.d support. Does it means,that stock 1.12 firmware has init.d supporting kernel?
> If not i assume i have to flash the moded kernel and then the fly-on mod?
> thanx for answer.

Click to collapse



The modded ROMs of v1.12 (V1 and V2) in my google drive doesn't include Fly-on mod scripts but have enabled init.d script support.
For enabling init.d support doesn't require to mod the kernel. You can do it with simple process but you need to be rooted and busybox installed.You can check the links below:
[Guide] How to enable init.d script support on stock ROM
[MOD][APK+SCRIPT+ZIP] Enable Init.d for Any Phones w/o Need of Custom Kernels!!!
[MOD] Enable init.d scripts support on stock kernel


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> The modded ROMs of v1.12 (V1 and V2) in my google drive doesn't include Fly-on mod scripts but have enabled init.d script support.
> For enabling init.d support doesn't require to mod the kernel. You can do it with simple process but you need to be rooted and busybox installed.
> Just follow the steps as stated in the link below:
> [Guide] How to enable init.d script support on stock ROM

Click to collapse



Done..thnax...i need it to try something...fly-on mode is in my opinion no needed, because i do not see any lags or hicups on the stock 1.12 firmware.
Me bothers only the pooor (less than poor) audio quality by recording a live band or party.


----------



## peibol (Oct 15, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> I make update of CM11: goo.gl 944tkI
> MD5: ee0845b13c4af9e69914d096b8ae2499

Click to collapse



Can I update without wipes? from 8/10 version...
Thanks for your great job!


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

watusi said:


> hello all.....
> 
> when i press vol down and power....i can see download mode....how to use this menu?ty

Click to collapse



I guess this "dload mode" is for flashing the device through TPT image. But, I am not sure.


----------



## Flow (Oct 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Fly-on mod scripts are used. Anyway, you can check the scripts that are used which is under /etc/init.d .

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. Just installed No-frills CPU. Work on your Custom V3 like you said  

Too bad there are not so many governors to choose from, only 4 of which ondemand is the only one I would use.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 15, 2014)

Flow said:


> Ok thanks. Just installed No-frills CPU. Work on your Custom V3 like you said
> 
> Too bad there are not so many governors to choose from, only 4 of which ondemand is the only one I would use.

Click to collapse



I think Fly-on Mod scripts are enough. No need to install other apps.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 15, 2014)

peibol said:


> Can I update without wipes? from 8/10 version...
> Thanks for your great job!

Click to collapse



Yes, you can.
Wipe needed only for installing after any other rom.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 16, 2014)

Android 5.0 is coming out, do you think we'll get any update for it?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 16, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Android 5.0 is coming out, do you think we'll get any update for it?

Click to collapse



Dont know, perhaps not, because they have to adapt it to the whole nubia UI and since the material UI in stock android is different, they will not make it for our phone but to the next zte V5 and maybe for the Nubia Z5 and for the Z7 for sure...but this is my opinion..sure i would love to have android 5.0 in my ZTE V5. 
i am checking the ztehn forum, we will see.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 16, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Dont know, perhaps not, because they have to adapt it to the whole nubia UI and since the material UI in stock android is different, they will not make it for our phone but to the next zte V5 and maybe for the Nubia Z5 and for the Z7 for sure...but this is my opinion..sure i would love to have android 5.0 in my ZTE V5.
> i am checking the ztehn forum, we will see.

Click to collapse



Or in last instance a port from CM or something like would be better than nothing (I don't know if firmware/kernel will be compatible). 
Let's wait and see..


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 16, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Or in last instance a port from CM or something like would be better than nothing (I don't know if firmware/kernel will be compatible).
> Let's wait and see..

Click to collapse



I would love clean AOSP android L rom...everything else you can made with init.d scripts or with xposed framework modules.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 16, 2014)

Yap. My last inew v3 was mostly stock Android and I customized it with xposed modules. With nubia I can't do anything, but I like the nubia ui look also


----------



## peibol (Oct 16, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Or in last instance a port from CM or something like would be better than nothing (I don't know if firmware/kernel will be compatible).
> Let's wait and see..

Click to collapse



Is possible...
Port from Motorola Moto G LTE, has the same SoC...


----------



## musaioso (Oct 16, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> Did you make factory reset before flashing? At least you should wipe data partition. (Don't forget to make backup before this!)
> If problem still exists, please send me output of adb logcat.
> 
> I make update of CM11: goo.gl 944tkI
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i reset the factory settings and wiped cache partition from CWM...but the same problem happened those times.

Anyhow, after reading your post i tried again with same procedure...it worked without any problem..I dont know what happened...It simply worked..i think your comment has something magical 

Now downloading the update you gave...about the first bug white dots in 3rd party camera i also found that in the stock rom...do u have any idea what it might be! :/

Anyway, you rock...thanks for the CM update!!! :angel:


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 16, 2014)

i have no white spots in stock rom with stock camera. maybe you should install the stock camera to cm11 rom.


----------



## musaioso (Oct 16, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i have no white spots in stock rom with stock camera. maybe you should install the stock camera to cm11 rom.

Click to collapse



Flash works fine in Stock Camera in both stock rom and CM....it gives problem when comes to 3rd party camera apps...i am just asking as 3rd party camera apps also had this problem in my Gionee Pioneer P4 also...


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 16, 2014)

why would someone use third party camera, when the stock camera is soo great.


----------



## peibol (Oct 16, 2014)

Please, someone could make .zip with original camera.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

peibol said:


> Please, someone could make .zip with original camera.

Click to collapse



For what? Just extract the apk from stock rom zip and install it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

*1.13 firmware*

right now i downloading 1.13 firmware, but its too slow, so dont forget to check my google drive in about 3 hours! Changelog is in OP.
It seems, that they fixed the "music player stop playing after a while" problem. YEAH 
so there is some info for comparing:
Kernel: 3.4.0-g1520d93-00063-gc6cdefd
Android 4.4.2
Nubia UI 2.5.1
Music player: V1.4.8
camera: 1.1.40001
Launcher: v3.01.01.0813


----------



## peibol (Oct 17, 2014)

nunytes said:


> For what? Just extract the apk from stock rom zip and install it.

Click to collapse



And thats it? okk thankss


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

nunytes said:


> For what? Just extract the apk from stock rom zip and install it.

Click to collapse



I dont know, will it work when you install only the APK? What about the odex file? And he should install not noly the camera but also the gallery app.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> I dont know, will it work when you install only the APK? What about the odex file? And he should install not noly the camera but also the gallery app.

Click to collapse



One day I have tried nubia z7 camera and I didn't like it! Then I extracted the original file and it was working good..


----------



## marus2 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tried to update to V1.13 - in CWM status 7 error.

How to solve this?


----------



## honzajs (Oct 17, 2014)

marus2: flash from factory recovery. Check (read) this forum


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Tried to update to V1.13 - in CWM status 7 error.
> 
> How to solve this?

Click to collapse



I dont know why,but have same problems with CWM...flash stock recovery and then flash the rom, root, flash CWM recovry and gapps and here you go again.
Another solution is to use TWRP recovery, with this recovery i flashed the stock 1.13 with no problem.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## marus2 (Oct 17, 2014)

In case of 
1) flash stock recovery and then flash the rom, root, flash CWM recovry and gapps and here you go again.
or
2) use TWRP recovery

I naturally prefer 2nd solution  and it works. 
Unfortunately, this ROM isn't multilanguage, so I return back to 1.12.


----------



## Flow (Oct 17, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> I dont know why,but have same problems with CWM...flash stock recovery and then flash the rom, root, flash CWM recovry and gapps and here you go again.
> Another solution is to use TWRP recovery, with this recovery i flashed the stock 1.13 with no problem.

Click to collapse



Isn't it because of the signature from the Stock ROM that prevents CWM from flashing it?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

maybe. now I'm on twrp recovery and all works fine.  and i try to port stock moto g rom to our device.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

People I need your knowledge to  2 problems I have  one is old: YouTube app don't work. It opens but says there is a connection problem and don't play videos.
This one is new: I have updated to 1.13 (with twrp without wipe data) and everything is working normal, except nubia contacts! It force closes when I try to open dialer or messages or contacts. So, it's like I don't have phone functions! Any recommendations? :/ thanks!


----------



## berkely (Oct 17, 2014)

Flow said:


> The stock gapps was a bit big indeed, look at the first post of this topic to find the smaller packages
> 
> I guess the FULL MODULAR PACKAGE would be a better choice than the GOOGLE STOCK PACKAGE I Installed.
> Especially because the STOCK package overwrites the Nubia Camera.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, I tried the _pa_gapps-modular-mini-4.4.4-20141011-signed_ package which is ±162Mb and also solves the problem. I can finally download the Banking App from the playstore and the camera app isn't overwritten whit this package.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

nunytes said:


> People I need your knowledge to  2 problems I have  one is old: YouTube app don't work. It opens but says there is a connection problem and don't play videos.
> This one is new: I have updated to 1.13 (with twrp without wipe data) and everything is working normal, except nubia contacts! It force closes when I try to open dialer or messages or contacts. So, it's like I don't have phone functions! Any recommendations? :/ thanks!

Click to collapse



try to wipe aplication data system settings/apps/all apps/  and there find youtube, nubia contacts, phone  ... when you tap on the app there will be new window with details of the app and there is "force stop" "clear data" and "clear cachce", so force stop the app, and then  clear it, and then reboot phone.
If this dont work, then factory reset the phone.
Or if youtube is not a system app, uninstall it and then install it again. When you have root and the youtube is system app use root explorer and delete the youtube app from system/app and from data/app, then reboo tthe phone and install youtube from google play.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

berkely said:


> Thanks for the link, I tried the _pa_gapps-modular-mini-4.4.4-20141011-signed_ package which is ±162Mb and also solves the problem. I can finally download the Banking App from the playstore and the camera app isn't overwritten whit this package.

Click to collapse



IF you will google a little bit, you will find which apps are in the gapps packages included. So if there are no camera and gallery apks the package will not overwrite your Nubia camera and gallery.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> try to wipe aplication data system settings/apps/all apps/  and there find youtube, nubia contacts, phone  ... when you tap on the app there will be new window with details of the app and there is "force stop" "clear data" and "clear cachce", so force stop the app, and then  clear it, and then reboot phone.
> If this dont work, then factory reset the phone.
> Or if youtube is not a system app, uninstall it and then install it again. When you have root and the youtube is system app use root explorer and delete the youtube app from system/app and from data/app, then reboo tthe phone and install youtube from google play.

Click to collapse



I will restore my backup because all my contacts disappeared. So I will make only a contacts backup just in case and then, flash everything again with wipes and try only to restore data. Let's see if I get some lucky


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

Finally, it's all ok now as before in 1.12  except YouTube vídeos, I don't know more what to do


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Finally, it's all ok now as before in 1.12  except YouTube vídeos, I don't know more what to do

Click to collapse



so you are on stock 1.13 with gapps and root?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, I am. Only YouTube don't work, I don't know why, really.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 17, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Yes, I am. Only YouTube don't work, I don't know why, really.

Click to collapse



And did you try to clear the cache and data of youtube app as i wrote earlier?
did you try to remove the app from system/app and data/app and then reboot and install youtube from google paly?
It is strange because i never had this type of problem and no other has same problem.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 18, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> And did you try to clear the cache and data of youtube app as i wrote earlier?
> did you try to remove the app from system/app and data/app and then reboot and install youtube from google paly?
> It is strange because i never had this type of problem and no other has same problem.

Click to collapse



I have tried everything except move it to user app instead of system. I hope it works.. It's the only google app that don't work here!

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------

Ok, there isn't anything else I can do. I've moved the app to user app and nothing. Uninstall and install again from playstore and nothing!
It keeps showing the message in screenshot above, something like "connection to server lost, try again" all the time!


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 18, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I have tried everything except move it to user app instead of system. I hope it works.. It's the only google app that don't work here!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you try not to move it to user app but remove it, then reboot, install it, then clear the data and cache? did you try to clear the google play services data and cache?
dont worry we will fix it...someday,somehow .
edit: today the same happend to me on GSM, 3G, even on my home wifi no connection, so i logout from youtube in the app, then clear data and cache and reboot the phone and it is running again.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know very well what I did but its working again! I guess I deleted YouTube data and start any video 4 or 5 times repeatedly and suddenly it's working xD


----------



## peibol (Oct 18, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Finally, it's all ok now as before in 1.12  except YouTube vídeos, I don't know more what to do

Click to collapse



What about camera flash with third party app?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 18, 2014)

I never have tried any other.. But I'll try to tell you as soon as I can


----------



## nunytes (Oct 18, 2014)

Ok, you're right.
These pics are all with lights completely off, only with flash.

Stock camera:





Google camera (from playstore):





And finally, but even worse, camera ZOOM fx:





It should be because the camera libraries, that maybe only work with stock app, I don't know..


----------



## Flow (Oct 18, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> did you try not to move it to user app but remove it, then reboot, install it, then clear the data and cache? did you try to clear the google play services data and cache?
> dont worry we will fix it...someday,somehow .
> edit: today the same happend to me on GSM, 3G, even on my home wifi no connection, so i logout from youtube in the app, then clear data and cache and reboot the phone and it is running again.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue  

Already removed YouTube, installed again from Play Store. Reboots, Data clear, cache clear, setting DNS to 8.8.8.8 .. nothing works...


----------



## nunytes (Oct 18, 2014)

Flow said:


> I have the same issue
> 
> Already removed YouTube, installed again from Play Store. Reboots, Data clear, cache clear, setting DNS to 8.8.8.8 .. nothing works...

Click to collapse



I have flashed latest gapps and then latest google play service (I don't remember exactly the name) and then delete YouTube data and try to play videos several times


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Flow (Oct 19, 2014)

I already had flashed the latest pa gapps earlier this week. 

But I've solved it as well. 
I removed YouTube completely. Then rebooted into Recovery, cleared Cache and Dalvik cache. Rebooted. Then reinstalled YouTube and it worked.


----------



## honzajs (Oct 19, 2014)

I have    problem with YouTube and message Connection ...... are lost. After uninstallation and installation problem solved. Firmware 1.12.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 19, 2014)

Please try my V1.13 Custom ROM. I have uploaded in my Google Drive. Please feedback if there is any issue.


----------



## Flow (Oct 19, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Please try my V1.13 Custom ROM. I have uploaded in my Google Drive. Please feedback if there is any issue.

Click to collapse



Do you have a changelog?  

And which Gapps did you integrate? 
Still with init.d support as well?


----------



## navin_n (Oct 19, 2014)

Flow said:


> Do you have a changelog?
> 
> And which Gapps did you integrate?
> Still with init.d support as well?

Click to collapse



*  Pure Stock with Chinese apps removed
*  GApps (modular Pico version) 
*  init.d support enabled
*  Rooted


----------



## Flow (Oct 19, 2014)

navin_n said:


> *  Pure Stock with Chinese apps removed
> *  GApps (modular Pico version)
> *  init.d support enabled
> *  Rooted

Click to collapse



But what's made better in 1.13 than in 1.12?  

Oh BTW, ZTE will announce a new V5 next Thursday


----------



## KallaiR (Oct 19, 2014)

Flow said:


> But what's made better in 1.13 than in 1.12?
> 
> Oh BTW, ZTE will announce a new V5 next Thursday

Click to collapse



do you have any link for this news about new v5? i was about to order v5 redbull 2gb ram from merimobiles on monday but now i saw that it is out of stock


----------



## navin_n (Oct 20, 2014)

Flow said:


> But what's made better in 1.13 than in 1.12?
> 
> Oh BTW, ZTE will announce a new V5 next Thursday

Click to collapse



The change log of V1.13 are posted in the page 1. 
This custom rom is of pure stock just added Google Services, Root and removed Chinese apps.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 21, 2014)

cany anyone (who mdoified the hosts file allready) access the bbs.anzhi.com? I cant for 5 days 
But site up recognition says that the sit eis up and running... maybe national restrictions?
resolved..had bad ip in hosts file 

Another news: on my google disk there are folder "kernel" where you can find original 3.4.0. Kernel and also modified and upgraded *kernel 3.4.6*. from chiwahfj (ATX team ) its only bin file so you have to push trough adb command or someone should make a custom recovery instalation zip file or navin_n could include it in his roms


----------



## nunytes (Oct 21, 2014)

I have several problems to connect mass storage to PC! Any fix?


----------



## craft37 (Oct 21, 2014)

*ZTE V9180 MIUI with 2-sim support ?*

Hello all!
Is there any MIUI version for ZTE V9180 2gb RAM with 2-sim support exist?

UPDATE: Seems like this guy developing 2-sim support - miui. com/space-uid-98443547.html


----------



## navin_n (Oct 21, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> cany anyone (who mdoified the hosts file allready) access the bbs.anzhi.com? I cant for 5 days
> But site up recognition says that the sit eis up and running... maybe national restrictions?
> resolved..had bad ip in hosts file
> 
> Another news: on my google disk there are folder "kernel" where you can find original 3.4.0. Kernel and also modified and upgraded *kernel 3.4.6*. from chiwahfj (ATX team ) its only bin file so you have to push trough adb command or someone should make a custom recovery instalation zip file or navin_n could include it in his roms

Click to collapse



OK, I have made the installation zip and attached.
Confirmation needed: boot img for 3.4.6 is 4930KB. is it right?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 21, 2014)

What are the differences between the kernels? Should I update?


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 21, 2014)

[KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 Mokee 4.4.4 2014/10/21
Changelog:
1) In UMS mode SD card and internal storage are visible from PC.
2) Fixed WiFi tethering mode.
3) No more white spots in Cyanogenmod stock camera.
4) Added vibrator intensity settings.
5) Added color calibration settings.
6) Added proximity sensor check prior to waking up screen. (Goodbye, phone waking in pocket with DT2W)
7) In application DriveDroid added feature to change between cdrom and ums emulation.
8) Fixed buttons on my NoName headset. (May be on all other too)
9) Added exfat support for SD card.
10) Fixed bluetooth profiles bug.
Big thanks to chineese rommaker zhaochengw for fixing bugs 3,4 and 5.

goo.gl P4eg8u
MK44.4-X9180-201410211420-UNOFFICIAL.zip (218Мб, MD5: b1a69b927568312f16b14f677a927294)

[KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 CyanogenMod CM11 4.4.4 2014/10/21
goo.gl exnzPu
cm-11-20141021-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip (239Мб, MD5: e6054131d55ba5f03b2966680c9f043f)

Patches for changing SD card and internal storage:
Mokee 2014/10/21: goo.gl TyleFu
mk_kernel_20141021_swap_int_ext_signed.zip (5,1Мб, MD5: ab467ed74428009c606d5865acf5a0b7)

Cyanogenmod 2014/10/21: goo.gl KTAJuy
cm_kernel_20141021_swap_int_ext_signed.zip (5,1Мб, MD5: 96bf59925f50a94a740ce5c9ed311244)

About all bugs and feature requests you can write here: goo.gl XegTJy


----------



## peibol (Oct 21, 2014)

oeoeoeooeoeoeoe !!!! GREAT JOB !!
thanks proDOOMman


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> OK, I have made the installation zip and attached.
> Confirmation needed: boot img for 3.4.6 is 4930KB. is it right?

Click to collapse



yes the smaller one is the newer one .-)


----------



## berkely (Oct 21, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> IF you will google a little bit, you will find which apps are in the gapps packages included. So if there are no camera and gallery apks the package will not overwrite your Nubia camera and gallery.

Click to collapse



 Unfortunately Google won't tell me if my banking app installs with a particular version of Gapps installed. So far it seems like try and error but I'm learning every day. Thanks for the tip though.

Regards
B.


----------



## peibol (Oct 21, 2014)

GAPPS:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 21, 2014)

berkely said:


> Unfortunately Google won't tell me if my banking app installs with a particular version of Gapps installed. So far it seems like try and error but I'm learning every day. Thanks for the tip though.
> 
> Regards
> B.

Click to collapse



if you mean stk.apk  app so this app is in almost every stock  rom for zte v5 and you can install to every rom its not gapps dependant


----------



## navin_n (Oct 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> if you mean stk.apk  app so this app is in almost every stock  rom for zte v5 and you can install to every rom its not gapps dependant

Click to collapse



He means to say about his office's 3rd party banking apps. Last time, in my Custom ROM I included only very basic services of GAPPS, didn't include some jar files(now I have included all the jar files needed). That's why his banking apps didn't work but when he flashed the GApps through custom recovery it worked for him.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Flow (Oct 22, 2014)

Still running very nice on Custom V3 over here, I only have 1 "bug".... (although it's hard to call it a bug)...

Thing is that in Google Chrome browser, video's on Facebook will not play in the browser while on all other websites video does play in the Chrome browser. 
It's really more a nice to have, but I thought maybe someone could test it as well. Not sure if it's only on my phone.
(So Facebook in the Chrome browser, I don't want to use the Facebook app.)


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> Still running very nice on Custom V3 over here, I only have 1 "bug".... (although it's hard to call it a bug)...
> 
> Thing is that in Google Chrome browser, video's on Facebook will not play in the browser while on all other websites video does play in the Chrome browser.
> It's really more a nice to have, but I thought maybe someone could test it as well. Not sure if it's only on my phone.
> (So Facebook in the Chrome browser, I don't want to use the Facebook app.)

Click to collapse



go to: manage apps/ all/ chrome/ and "clear defaults"


----------



## Flow (Oct 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> go to: manage apps/ all/ chrome/ and "clear defaults"

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help. Maybe my explanation wasn't clear enough, but your answer makes no sense at all.

It is IN THE BROWSER. Has nothing to do with an app.
So embedded videoplayer in Chrome browser doesn't play. But only on Facebook. On other websites embedded video's play just fine.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> Thanks for trying to help. Maybe my explanation wasn't clear enough, but your answer makes no sense at all.
> 
> It is IN THE BROWSER. Has nothing to do with an app.
> So embedded videoplayer in Chrome browser doesn't play. But only on Facebook. On other websites embedded video's play just fine.

Click to collapse



Ah so, i dont undrstand your english ..now i tried also and have same issue, but i use facebook app, so no big deal for me.


----------



## fazerg (Oct 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> I don't want to use the Facebook app.)

Click to collapse



 These  are key words. I prefer not  to  use  Android  FB  app too. I have  some  experience  with it  preventing  system from  sleep and  waisting battery. 
Flow, have you tried another  browser?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

fazerg said:


> These  are key words. I prefer not  to  use  Android  FB  app too. I have  some  experience  with it  preventing  system from  sleep and  waisting battery.
> Flow, have you tried another  browser?

Click to collapse



if so, there is problem with the flash player, which is not supported by many browser by now..but i red somewhere about a browser (maybe doplhin) and there should be some plugins for it (to play flash videos from facebook and so on web pages, which are not html5)
I have no problems with facebook apps in terms of killing battery i have use it a lot and anyway got screen time about 5 hours, with lot of calls, web browsing and facebook.


----------



## Flow (Oct 22, 2014)

I opened Facebook in the Chrome Browser on my phone and then hit 'Request desktop site'. 
Then tried to open an embedded Video and got the notification that it needs Adobe Flash Player to play the video.

Mystery solved, Facebook sucks, this is just another way of them trying to make you use their app so they can gather more of your data. 

On the other hand, I'm also using Whatsapp so they already have all my data :')


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> I opened Facebook in the Chrome Browser on my phone and then hit 'Request desktop site'.
> Then tried to open an embedded Video and got the notification that it needs Adobe Flash Player to play the video.
> 
> Mystery solved, Facebook sucks, this is just another way of them trying to make you use their app so they can gather more of your data.
> ...

Click to collapse



and you use google account and they have more data than from facebook (who would care about, what a bike ride a had on weekend, excepts my friends ?) D
Don´t be paranoic and enjoy life


----------



## nunytes (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey people, any answer for me?  ?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Hey people, any answer for me?  ?

Click to collapse



We cant find any info..there is lack of information about what is inside the kernel..only things i know is - init.d support, some more governors tweaks, i/o scheduler maybe also.
i am everyday on chinese forums to get some info...
here is some info.ptimizing bus speed of response; data exchange smoother, faster, especially when running multiple tasks at the same time performance improved significantly 2, most systems use the kernel streamline vain The drive is only 6.64M boot.img kernel-level optimization to streamline synthesis after reduction than the official kernel 4.80M 3, enhance the ability of the software background, effectively prevent the application of suicide 4, the kernel power to set CPU frequency modulation mode defaults to ondemand more power


----------



## nunytes (Oct 22, 2014)

I will make a backup and try it, maybe it will solve my USB mass storage problem


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I will make a backup and try it, maybe it will solve my USB mass storage problem

Click to collapse



have no problem with usb mass storage even on old kernel.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 22, 2014)

What can it be?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 22, 2014)

nunytes said:


> What can it be?

Click to collapse



maybe dirt flash?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know..
Anyway, I have flashed the kernel mentioned above and I see a big improvement for me! After reboot, my apps were taking several minutes to load in my launcher and now only takes some seconds, like 5sec!! I don't see any other CPU governors, because I didn't look this with old kernel, but I don't care to be honest  but I'm happier now, it's not a "headache" to reboot my phone thinking on the waiting time


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 23, 2014)

*New cwm 6.0.5.1*

Hello,
i added new CWM 6.0.5.1. bilangual in my root+recovery folder and updated the bat file so now you can easily flash the new CWM 6.0.5.1.
Enjoy.


----------



## Flow (Oct 23, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I don't know..
> Anyway, I have flashed the kernel mentioned above and I see a big improvement for me! After reboot, my apps were taking several minutes to load in my launcher and now only takes some seconds, like 5sec!! I don't see any other CPU governors, because I didn't look this with old kernel, but I don't care to be honest  but I'm happier now, it's not a "headache" to reboot my phone thinking on the waiting time

Click to collapse



Are you saying that everytime you did a normal reboot Android was always "updating your apps" ? 
Normally that should only happen when you reboot into recovery and clears the cache, not on a normal reboot. 
A normal reboot is also more a metter of seconds.

So I guess your previous ROM flash had gone wrong somehow, because mine reboots fast. Has nothing to do with a newer or older Kernel.

If you had done a clean install with the "old" Kernel it probably would have been solved as well 

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

So, a bit earlier today, two new ZTE V5 models were presented: The V5 Max and the V5 S.
Both with Snapdragon 410 (running at 1,4 GHz), which means they are 64-bit and also support LTE (TDD and FDD 3/7).
Have a look over here: www.ztehn.com

Too bad it doesn't support OIS camera.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 23, 2014)

It's not the reboot time! It's the time that apps need to load in app drawer (to appear and be visible to I can use them), now it's much faster


----------



## pgflying (Oct 23, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Hello,
> i added new CWM 6.0.5.1. bilangual in my root+recovery folder and updated the bat file so now you can easily flash the new CWM 6.0.5.1.
> Enjoy.

Click to collapse



where the link , thank you very much


----------



## nunytes (Oct 23, 2014)

pgflying said:


> where the link , thank you very much

Click to collapse



Look into first posts, google drive folder.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## pgflying (Oct 23, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Look into first posts, google drive folder.

Click to collapse



i saw it, when i have downloaded it and found thant it is same with the recovery of bbs.anzhi.com.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 23, 2014)

pgflying said:


> i saw it, when i have downloaded it and found thant it is same with the recovery of bbs.anzhi.com.

Click to collapse



dont understand? this is the same...its written CWM 6.0.5.1 ..the source is of course bbs.anzhi.com, what did you expected when it hase the same name asi the one on bbs.anzhi.com?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 23, 2014)

pgflying said:


> i saw it, when i have downloaded it and found thant it is same with the recovery of bbs.anzhi.com.

Click to collapse



The folders in this thread are supposed to be for faster downloads and to have things more organized.


----------



## YabaYaba (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Guys!
I have ZTE V5 with 1GB Ram. I have question. Are there roms from DallasCZ are compatibile with my device? or there are only ror 2GB version?

thanks in advice


----------



## nunytes (Oct 23, 2014)

YabaYaba said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have ZTE V5 with 1GB Ram. I have question. Are there roms from DallasCZ are compatibile with my device? or there are only ror 2GB version?
> 
> thanks in advice

Click to collapse



Mine is the same version, you can flash without problems


----------



## peibol (Oct 23, 2014)

Flow said:


> So, a bit earlier today, two new ZTE V5 models were presented: The V5 Max and the V5 S.
> Both with Snapdragon 410 (running at 1,4 GHz), which means they are 64-bit and also support LTE (TDD and FDD 3/7).
> Have a look over here: www.ztehn.com
> 
> Maybe LTE in WCDMA version?

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 23, 2014)

peibol said:


> Flow said:
> 
> 
> > So, a bit earlier today, two new ZTE V5 models were presented: The V5 Max and the V5 S.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## peibol (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, sorry


----------



## Nxmate (Oct 25, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Everything is possible. All depends  what  ROM  version you  got initially.  Most of  V5 discussed in this thread came initially wit  older  JB  ROM and older  recovery. You  might have  with latest  in  India.
> Anyway, you'll need a ROM  version exactly the same it was, flash it  with  TWRP or  CWM  and  then  flash  stock recovery compatible with  original ROM  version. The last one for case you want  to return it back  to seller.
> All official  ROMs are  available from http://www.ztehn.com/download.php, just choose  right phone   version too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And what if i just removed my sd card?
After a brick i have some changes with my phone (i  succesfully could install the stock rom with stock recovery), for example i cant boot into twrp recovery (freezes at the recovery logo), i cant go into developers settings, my phone does not see my sd card and if i turn off my phone it stays at the nubia logo, i have to turn off the phone manually.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 25, 2014)

Nxmate said:


> And what if i just removed my sd card?
> After a brick i have some changes with my phone (i  succesfully could install the stock rom with stock recovery), for example i cant boot into twrp recovery (freezes at the recovery logo), i cant go into developers settings, my phone does not see my sd card and if i turn off my phone it stays at the nubia logo, i have to turn off the phone manually.
> Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



so i dont understand, but i will try to answer.  If you have such problems,  so you definitely have not successfully installed the stock rom. What do you mean with "removed the sd csrd"  and how did you brick your phone? if you can turn it on and when the pc see the phone when connected wia usb,  there is always a way to unbrick your phone.


----------



## Nxmate (Oct 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> so i dont understand, but i will try to answer.  If you have such problems,  so you definitely have not successfully installed the stock rom. What do you mean with "removed the sd csrd"  and how did you brick your phone? if you can turn it on and when the pc see the phone when connected wia usb,  there is always a way to unbrick your phone.

Click to collapse



I installed through twrp recovery the mokee 10.18 rom with the kernelmod, but before it i did a full backup with twrp. After that i tried to restore my backup, but the recovery could not restore it... i made some factory reset etc...  and i was a fool: i removed the sd card i put it back, then i tried to install the 1.13 stock rom with twrp. 
Result: bootloop, twrp recovery still does not work (freezes at logo) and i was lucky, because i could enter into fastboot mode.
So i installed stock recovery, i made factory reset and wipe cache and i installed stock rom via otg. Now i can boot the stock rom, but there are some problems: i cant open the browser, the phone does not see the sdcard, development settings has force close. And when i connect the phone to the pc, it detect the phone, but i cant see the internal and the external storage.

Im thinking about that i go back to mokee rom, than i do the internal storage to set default with that kernelmod. And if it works, i will try to do everything right back to have that lovely stock rom...
Or i should flash the stock roms kernel via fastboot


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 25, 2014)

*many bricks after using TWRP*

Guys, Please do not use TWRP recovery. It has some unknown problems, make sometimes phone partitions unusable when you try wipe! Its a warning... if you dont like bricks...


----------



## Nxmate (Oct 25, 2014)

Nxmate said:


> I installed through twrp recovery the mokee 10.18 rom with the kernelmod, but before it i did a full backup with twrp. After that i tried to restore my backup, but the recovery could not restore it... i made some factory reset etc...  and i was a fool: i removed the sd card i put it back, then i tried to install the 1.13 stock rom with twrp.
> Result: bootloop, twrp recovery still does not work (freezes at logo) and i was lucky, because i could enter into fastboot mode.
> So i installed stock recovery, i made factory reset and wipe cache and i installed stock rom via otg. Now i can boot the stock rom, but there are some problems: i cant open the browser, the phone does not see the sdcard, development settings has force close. And when i connect the phone to the pc, it detect the phone, but i cant see the internal and the external storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem solved, i just had to format my sd card...


----------



## zamoraed (Oct 25, 2014)

*Root ZTE Red Bull 1G/4G*



DallasCZ said:


> Hello,
> i made a simple bat file, which will root your phone, install custom recovery or original recovery.
> here is the link: .........................     you made everything on your own ..i am not responsible for any phone software/hardware damage.

Click to collapse



Hello.  Can you please tell me if your root method is also valid for ZTE V5 1G/4G WCDMA ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 25, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Hello.  Can you please tell me if your root method is also valid for ZTE V5 1G/4G WCDMA ?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Yes....it's valid for 1G/4G version also.
But it's better to flash CWM/TWRP and then flash SuperSU.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 25, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Guys, Please do not use TWRP recovery. It has some unknown problems, make sometimes phone partitions unusable when you try wipe! Its a warning... if you dont like bricks...

Click to collapse



dont agree twrp wipe works well by me... made it already 20 times. the problem with twrp is when you push files in twrp from pc to phone...


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> dont agree twrp wipe works well by me... made it already 20 times. the problem with twrp is when you push files in twrp from pc to phone...

Click to collapse



Ok, use, but do not recommend to anyone. 2 brick in last 48h with TWRP, partition damage. Repairable. 
2-3 brick in last few weeks with TWRP, full dead.

The problem is not with rom files. The problem inside TWRP recovery wipe mechanism.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone here can use ART mode?


----------



## peibol (Oct 26, 2014)

Bluetooth doesnt work in my car.
Rom proDOOMman 2014/10/21.
Previous versions works normal...


----------



## pgflying (Oct 26, 2014)

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qW4XcVM code: f2m4, replace the same file in system/lib add system/app


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Flow (Oct 26, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Anyone here can use ART mode?

Click to collapse



Is it available in the Kernel you flashed? 

In the "Stock" 1.12 version it's not available.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




DallasCZ said:


> dont agree twrp wipe works well by me... made it already 20 times. the problem with twrp is when you push files in twrp from pc to phone...

Click to collapse



Well, then you are just lucky because when I just had my phone TWRP also almost bricked it after I performed a wipe with TWRP.
I was lucky it still booted into HBOOT and could get into recovery from there, but at one point I thought it was bricked.

So I'm not using TWRP anymore, only CWM for me


----------



## pgflying (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you, but this ROM could not use Bluetooth and china mobile 3G and 4g network, please fix it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Is it available in the Kernel you flashed?
> 
> In the "Stock" 1.12 version it's not available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so you made something wrong and bricekd your device and after that you say everyone not to use TWRP? I looked on forums in china,russia and hungary and nobody (i mean nobody) had any issue like this, so please dont scare people...


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 26, 2014)

pgflying said:


> Thank you, but this ROM could not use Bluetooth and china mobile 3G and 4g network, please fix it.

Click to collapse



what rom are you using? china mobile is a different model. Here we discuss and made roms primary for v9180, and when it is x9180 it should work for chinam mobile.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Is it available in the Kernel you flashed?
> 
> In the "Stock" 1.12 version it's not available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's never available. I was just wondering if it was only with my phone..


----------



## jazziac (Oct 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> *So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*​
> Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
> So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
> There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,i'm french and i would like to know how i can have the" kitkat" version for my phone...actually i've received 2 "officially" update
I give you the information that i have:zte v9180,nubia ui V2.0.0,android version 4.3,buildnumber v0.50
Is there anyone who can help me to have an official update??...thak you


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 26, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi,i'm french and i would like to know how i can have the" kitkat" version for my phone...actually i've received 2 "officially" update
> I give you the information that i have:zte v9180,nubia ui V2.0.0,android version 4.3,buildnumber v0.50
> Is there anyone who can help me to have an official update??...thak you

Click to collapse



in phone: "settings/about phone/"  and down in the middle is icon "check update" ...and you should get the 1.12 update.
or you can make it the other way..just read the forum


----------



## jazziac (Oct 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> in phone: "settings/about phone/"  and down in the middle is icon "check update" ...and you should get the 1.12 update.
> or you can make it the other way..just read the forum

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer but of course i've already try this method but...no "kitkat" ...and i'm very surprised that there's an android 4.4.2 in update


----------



## fazerg (Oct 26, 2014)

Guys, I'm using  only TWRP for  everything and have never had any issues.
I do copy  files of different kind in TWRP mode both  ways PC-Phone and Phone-PC including ROM images. I did wipe partitions. I did backup and recovery  from that  backup.
I did  Install KitKat  ROMs over JB  ROM 0.5 and  even straight on 0.44 using  TWRP only.
I've not experienced  any  problems at all.

However, there are few  thing  I never do:
1. I do not  use  any  version of  Microsoft  OS.
2. I never tried  to  push any system  files using  adb push in recovery mode.  TWRP (I guess  CWM too) has it's own  system partition used to  run TWRP.  Never tried to access phone  system partition for  file operations from TWRP but  it's challenging me and will try  later.
3. I've never tried to dd anything to the phone in recovery  mode. Recovery  file system table is different.  The only  way to do it correct is to access mmc blocks by  numbers i.e. /dev/block/mmcblk0p18 for boot partition etc.

Those  who have issues  with  TWRP can you provide  more detailed information  how it happened and what exactly has been  done  from TWRP  step by  step please. Better  in PM  to not  flood  the thread


----------



## marus2 (Oct 26, 2014)

peibol said:


> Bluetooth doesnt work in my car.
> Rom proDOOMman 2014/10/21.
> Previous versions works normal...

Click to collapse



I confirm the same problem, si I return Back to stock 1.12


----------



## jazziac (Oct 26, 2014)

Can someone give me a link or a solution for update my phone with an official release from zte for android 4.4.2,please
(My phone is no-rooted)


----------



## nunytes (Oct 27, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Can someone give me a link or a solution for update my phone with an official release from zte for android 4.4.2,please
> (My phone is no-rooted)

Click to collapse



Look in the first post. You can find what you want inside some folders from members here (faster download speed) or from official site (ztehn.com) in downloads section, use google translate. Just follow the steps written in previous posts.


----------



## jazziac (Oct 27, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Look in the first post. You can find what you want inside some folders from members here (faster download speed) or from official site (ztehn.com) in downloads section, use google translate. Just follow the steps written in previous posts.

Click to collapse



well, i try the official site(zte) but i've got a problem!!!!...my phone version is "unicomm" and the kitkat release from zte is "china unicomm"....can i try it??is it the same??....i'm really afraid to "brick"my phone


----------



## nunytes (Oct 27, 2014)

You  have separators on the left, choose your version there


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> I think you really should get some more lessons in English before replying to my posts in the future, you're posting nonsense again and again.
> 
> "I" didn't almost brick my phone, TWRP did. I used a normal wipe from TWRP and that's when things started to go wrong because it wouldn't boot into Recovery anymore. I somehow managed to get stock recovery back on it and stock ROM. After that put CWM back on the phone. So it was an error with TWRP, it does something wrong with wipe. I've never ever had such a problem with CWM. And trust me, I'm a long time experienced user, hence my Senior tag on the left

Click to collapse



i understand very well what you said...but face the facts, no one experienced this issue on russian, hungarian and chinese forums (hunderts of users) so if you are the only one there is problem elsewhere than in twrp, face the fact. And that you are here from 2005 says nothing ybout how much you understand Android OS. 
And please tell me how it is, that you are the only one who got this problem? Is it really a twrp problem? Be honest man, and please stop with attacking someones English knowledge and what is he posting. What i wrote was not nonsense. I also dont say you are a liar, i say just i take some time to read trough all the foreign forums (yes i can speak Russian as well and can use google translate) and nowhere has anyone mantioned such problem, so this are the facts.
If you dont like my post and want still to attack me, i will ignore your posts as wel as you sould mine....have a lot of better things to do, then searching web and trying to help someone who dont want it.


----------



## navin_n (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool down guys!!!!... :victory::victory:


----------



## navin_n (Oct 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> Yes, if you can't win an argument than just ignore it.
> 
> Let's try to act like grown ups over here...
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question: Why should anyone use TWRP instead of CWM? What's the advantage from TWRP over CWM? In what way would it be better?

Click to collapse



It is user's choice to use whether to use CWM or TWRP.. Somebody prefers to use CWM...somebody prefers to use TWRP... Anyway it is self understood that whenever you use any files uploaded in web, the user will be responsible who use it if anything goes wrong.


----------



## justmpm (Oct 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Cool down guys!!!!... :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



^^This!!!

Hi Everyone, I did a wee bit of thread cleaning.  It is common for people to have different experiences flashing things onto their devices.  Some issues are common and happen to many people and somethings are more rare.  
It is really hard for people to help out on these rare problems, especially since they can't replicate the problem on their device, so please instead of arguing about it, try to get a logcat or other supporting evidence so people
actually have enough information to be helpful.  I know it can be frustrating, both waiting to get help as well as not being able to help some one in need, but please, never ever resort to abusive or insulting posts, it is the 
best way to be sure that no help will be forth coming.

Thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 27, 2014)

justmpm said:


> ^^This!!!
> 
> Hi Everyone, I did a wee bit of thread cleaning.  It is common for people to have different experiences flashing things onto their devices.  Some issues are common and happen to many people and somethings are more rare.
> It is really hard for people to help out on these rare problems, especially since they can't replicate the problem on their device, so please instead of arguing about it, try to get a logcat or other supporting evidence so people
> ...

Click to collapse



thnax for cleaning...


----------



## Flow (Oct 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> It is user's choice to use whether to use CWM or TWRP.. Somebody prefers to use CWM...somebody prefers to use TWRP... Anyway it is self understood that whenever you use any files uploaded in web, the user will be responsible who use it if anything goes wrong.

Click to collapse



I agree  

But let's say there would be Software X available from user Y and some people would report a serious issue with that Software, wouldn't you want to know?  
Of course, with these phones and the software that goed with it, most times it works and sometimes someone encounters an issue related to the software.
That's a bit of the risk that goes with putting different ROM's on a phone. And yes, that's at everyone's own risk.

But concerning TWRP, it really is not the first time I saw someone complaining about the wipe mechanism in TWRP. The way it is designed works different from CWM and Stock recovery and many people have run into trouble because of it (myself included) and wwenogma posted as well: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56270428&postcount=737 

So I think it's only fair to say, use CWM if you can because it's safer for most users. The chance of running into trouble is higher when you use TWRP.  
I'm not saying noone should use TWRP, just saying think about it and take this info as an advice. 
Just because others did not run into the same issue with TWRP, does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> I agree
> 
> But let's say there would be Software X available from user Y and some people would report a serious issue with that Software, wouldn't you want to know?
> Of course, with these phones and the software that goed with it, most times it works and sometimes someone encounters an issue related to the software.
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally agree, but i suggest to infrom the people, that you have some trouble using wipe in TWRP and that should brick their phone and not to say, that they should use something else or that they shoudnt use the software. And most valuable is to inform the author.
wwenigma: you  just bricked 2-3 phones in past two weeks? really?like hard bricked? if so the best way to avoid other people get stuck in same situation is to describe the steps you made before the brick to the author (ProDOOMman).
edit:
Hey guys what type of device did you use? 1G or 2G of Ram? V9180?


----------



## fazerg (Oct 27, 2014)

> concerning TWRP, it really is not the first time I saw someone complaining about the wipe mechanism in TWRP

Click to collapse



It's probably  just because TWRP by default is performing not even partition formatting but  creates a new partition in place of  old one.  
CWM and stock recoveries most likely  are using  just
	
	



```
rm -f
```
which means  'force remove' and  it's of course many many times faster and harmless at  the same time but  leaves the  risk  that partition will not be really clean. It's  actually  something  similar to hit  Shift+Del after selecting all files on disk.
Anyway,  full format  and re-creating partitions is  default  but not only way  to wipe in TWRP. Anyone  can  change it  to just rm -f  in Settings.


----------



## jazziac (Oct 27, 2014)

After many problemes i finally succeed to install the officiall update from zte!!!!...however i've got some problems...first of all i can't go to the google play,when i try to use the playstore immediately the app stop!!!!
And for the "zte app"like nubia niudune or powersaver it's the same thing!!!!!!...
Can someone had the same problem or any solutions???..
Thank you


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 27, 2014)

how did you succeed? what did you install and in what order?


----------



## jazziac (Oct 28, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> how did you succeed? what did you install and in what order?

Click to collapse



Well,i've downloaded the update throught the zte site i clicked for the last update for "zte v9180 china.unicomm", then with this zip file i've installed it in the recovery...all seemed perfect until i see the problem with the playstore and nubia app:crying:
I've already try to install/re-install these apps(playstore,nubia...) but no effects....


----------



## navin_n (Oct 28, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Well,i've downloaded the update throught the zte site i clicked for the last update for "zte v9180 china.unicomm", then with this zip file i've installed it in the recovery...all seemed perfect until i see the problem with the playstore and nubia app:crying:
> I've already try to install/re-install these apps(playstore,nubia...) but no effects....

Click to collapse



Only installing PlayStore APK will not work. You need to install other Google services also to make PlayStore work. It seems that you still have Stock Recovery. So, first change the Stock Recovery to Custom CWM Recovery and then flash the GApps through CWM.
You can get the files needed from my Google Drive or from DallasCZ's google drive. And also read the post in the 1st Page of this forum for detail process.


----------



## darkj72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for this thread and all efforts with regard to ZTE V5 Redbull! I have a brief question before stepping to flash or root & flash my ZTE V9180 2G/8G I just received - it has "ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V9.06" build number version and nubia UI "v14.07.11", android version 4.4.2.  I am unable to find any reference online for both these (except a single mention on the Russian 4pda site) and when I attempt FOTA system update, it says " Your phone has the newest version, so no update package found!"?! I do not know if this is original or modded/customized FW, how old is it and unsure whether to just proceed with flashing official/unofficial  1.13 over it. Anyone seen this build number/nubia UI or knows smth about it? Info or advice is much appreciated! Also the update servers are in this order: 
1. dmcn.ztems.com/zxmdmp/dm 
2. fota.zteusa.com/zxmdmp/dm 
3. dmtest.ztems.com/zxmdmp/dm

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 28, 2014)

never heard of it,  please post screenshot...


----------



## darkj72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here, thx for your attention!


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 28, 2014)

it looks like some 1.06 firmware beta build..(going from the date, the kernel was build and the nubia ui is probably also the date of the build) no worry just flash the latest 1.13 firmware (see OP)


----------



## watusi (Oct 29, 2014)

....now my phone is ok.....


----------



## flaviocross1 (Oct 29, 2014)

There are other versions that are not based on Nubia ? I want to install Cyanogenmod but that does not have bugs


----------



## proDOOMman (Oct 29, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> I want to install Cyanogenmod but that does not have bugs

Click to collapse



Me too!


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 29, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> There are other versions that are not based on Nubia ? I want to install Cyanogenmod but that does not have bugs

Click to collapse


 that wants everyone


----------



## pgflying (Oct 29, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> Me too!

Click to collapse



I and lots of Chinese users like your Mokee and CM, and when the new version will com out, I hope you can fix the Bluetooth bug and add the default storage setting to the system settings


----------



## doongoo (Oct 30, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> [KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 Mokee 4.4.4 2014/10/21
> Changelog:
> 1) In UMS mode SD card and internal storage are visible from PC.
> 2) Fixed WiFi tethering mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Where could I find the direct links to these shortened urls? I would be interested to download and try MOKEE 44.4 20141021 but I can not cope with this goo.gl P4eg8u


----------



## navin_n (Oct 30, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Where could I find the direct links to these shortened urls? I would be interested to download and try MOKEE 44.4 20141021 but I can not cope with this goo.gl P4eg8u

Click to collapse



Direct MEGA Drive Link
MK44.4-X9180-201410211420-UNOFFICIAL.zip
cm-11-20141021-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip


----------



## doongoo (Oct 30, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Direct MEGA Drive Link
> MK44.4-X9180-201410211420-UNOFFICIAL.zip
> cm-11-20141021-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip

Click to collapse



Thank you man. Going to give a try, as I have problem with white spots  in the camera (with flash).


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 30, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Thank you man. Going to give a try, as I have problem with white spots  in the camera (with flash).

Click to collapse



so install the original ZTE V5 camera and this should work.


----------



## KallaiR (Oct 30, 2014)

which version of CM do u suggest as more stable? do we have any link to a topic about cm rom?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## doongoo (Oct 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> so install the original ZTE V5 camera and this should work.

Click to collapse



Do you have somewhere the link to a stock camera app? I tried to copy it from a stock rom and copied to the system apps, gave the permissions, but not worked.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 30, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Do you have somewhere the link to a stock camera app? I tried to copy it from a stock rom and copied to the system apps, gave the permissions, but not worked.

Click to collapse



you have to flash an deodexed stock camera app if the rom is deodexed...i made a folder on my google drive "deodexed stock camera and gallery" where is the latest camera and gallery apk (deodexed)


----------



## doongoo (Oct 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> you have to flash an deodexed stock camera app if the rom is deodexed...i made a folder on my google drive "deodexed stock camera and gallery" where is the latest camera and gallery apk (deodexed)

Click to collapse



Thank you man. So just copy/push the two apk into system/app and set the right permissions, than reboot and this should work? Or copy the two apk and normal install?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 30, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Thank you man. So just copy/push the two apk into system/app and set the right permissions, than reboot and this should work? Or copy the two apk and normal install?

Click to collapse



-in root explorer remove the original camera and gallery apk
-reboot to recovery and wipe dalvik cache
-reboot to system and move the camera and gallery to system/app and set permission (644)
-reboot


----------



## jazziac (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,i can't root my device or flash the custom recovery!!!!!...i tryed to do exactly all the things from the 1st post but nothing good...i don't think the programme from"dallas cz"works for my phone,i mean when i start it i've got a message  that it's for zte u9180 and " maybe"works for zte v9180:silly:...
Since i've downloaded the official rom from zte i can't access to the play store and honnestly i've had enough from this phone
Please help me


----------



## doongoo (Oct 30, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> -in root explorer remove the original camera and gallery apk
> -reboot to recovery and wipe dalvik cache
> -reboot to system and move the camera and gallery to system/app and set permission (644)
> -reboot

Click to collapse



Just did this, but after reboot the stock apps did not appear. Are there maybe some libs needed as well?

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 30, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Just did this, but after reboot the stock apps did not appear. Are there maybe some libs needed as well?
> 
> Tapatalked from a ZTE v5

Click to collapse



maybe..i am not a developer you have to ask ProDOOMman


----------



## navin_n (Oct 30, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi everyone,i can't root my device or flash the custom recovery!!!!!...i tryed to do exactly all the things from the 1st post but nothing good...i don't think the programme from"dallas cz"works for my phone,i mean when i start it i've got a message  that it's for zte u9180 and " maybe"works for zte v9180:silly:...
> Since i've downloaded the official rom from zte i can't access to the play store and honnestly i've had enough from this phone
> Please help me

Click to collapse



Be sure that you have proper drivers installed in your PC and also you need to enable USB debugging mode.... I already told you just installing playstore apk will not work.. you also need to install other google services also... :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




doongoo said:


> Just did this, but after reboot the stock apps did not appear. Are there maybe some libs needed as well?
> 
> Tapatalked from a ZTE v5

Click to collapse



I just tried also....didn't work.. I think need to copy lib files related to camera which is in system/vendor/lib


----------



## jazziac (Oct 30, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Be sure that you have proper drivers installed in your PC and also you need to enable USB debugging mode.... I already told you just installing playstore apk will not work.. you also need to install other google services also... :silly:
> Well,of course my friend i've ever check for the drivers and usb debugging...but it doesn't work!!!!!...i can't root or flash whith it
> I've tried with many other tools like eroot,framaroot,vroot....nothing works
> Have you got any links or solutions for install the google services without flash the recovery???
> Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 30, 2014)

jazziac said:


> navin_n said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure that you have proper drivers installed in your PC and also you need to enable USB debugging mode.... I already told you just installing playstore apk will not work.. you also need to install other google services also... :silly:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## darkj72 (Oct 31, 2014)

On latest stock + CWM, funny thing is I had 4 profile settings before upgrade, and now only 3. The Desktop one is missing, any idea what might have happened. I also deleted some Chinese apps, but only as per the OP. Do you have 4 profile settings?


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

darkj72 said:


> On latest stock + CWM, funny thing is I had 4 profile settings before upgrade, and now only 3. The Desktop one is missing, any idea what might have happened. I also deleted some Chinese apps, but only as per the OP. Do you have 4 profile settings?

Click to collapse



i NEVER HAD 4 PROFILES....FROM 0.50 I HAD ONLY 3 PROFILES...STRANGE


----------



## cristian313 (Oct 31, 2014)

me too. I haven't this problem


----------



## nunytes (Oct 31, 2014)

I had 4 profiles, but since I've deleted some chinese apps including the launcher, the profile has gone, I don't care


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

*MOKEE*

So i decided to try proDOOMman´s latest MOKEE build and its great...stable (so far)..no problems with my apps. But there are only one thing that i would love and that is the STOCK ZTE V5 camera app on MOKEE ROM..there must be something missing in the ROM, while it doesnt let me install the apk, not even if i move it to sys/app and made the right permissions to it, after reboot I cant see it.


----------



## darkj72 (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i NEVER HAD 4 PROFILES....FROM 0.50 I HAD ONLY 3 PROFILES...STRANGE

Click to collapse



Yes, strange indeed! It was the fourth missing orange square, just under Powersave, and labeled Desktop - I even looked at the settings then but don't remember now (it was on the Nubia version that came with my phone, v14.07.11-whatever that is).  Anyway, maybe Nubia had removed it from next versions and is probably not that important (I can't seem to find more info on Nubia UI features except the cn site, which is a pain to translate).  I also saw a video demonstrating Nubia UI 2.0 phablet features "split screen" and "one hand control" - I think these were not implemented on v2.5 that we have on the ZTE V5? 

I can confirm too that initially faced the YouTube app "connecting to server" failure (not part of Gapps, installed from Play Store separately), that did resolve after uninstall app, clear cache, reboot and re-install, so is fine now.


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

darkj72 said:


> Yes, strange indeed! It was the fourth missing orange square, just under Powersave, and labeled Desktop - I even looked at the settings then but don't remember now (it was on the Nubia version that came with my phone, v14.07.11-whatever that is).  Anyway, maybe Nubia had removed it from next versions and is probably not that important (I can't seem to find more info on Nubia UI features except the cn site, which is a pain to translate).  I also saw a video demonstrating Nubia UI 2.0 phablet features "split screen" and "one hand control" - I think these were not implemented on v2.5 that we have on the ZTE V5?
> 
> I can confirm too that initially faced the YouTube app "connecting to server" failure (not part of Gapps, installed from Play Store separately), that did resolve after uninstall app, clear cache, reboot and re-install, so is fine now.

Click to collapse



phablet features are only for 5,5 and above screen sizes..but you can try by add lcd density = 280 and under to build.prop (see the first post, there is link to a single post,where i explain). It works well, but the stock camera app cant handel such density so its a smaller


----------



## doongoo (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> maybe..i am not a developer you have to ask ProDOOMman

Click to collapse



No problem, just installed mokee 1021 and built in camera is just fine with flash (no white spots). 3rd party app (like google camera) still have white spots.
1021 is working fine in every aspects.
Tomorrow going to give a try the really latest 1030 version (you can direct dial from contacts apk based on the change log)

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




darkj72 said:


> Yes, strange indeed! It was the fourth missing orange square, just under Powersave, and labeled Desktop - I even looked at the settings then but don't remember now (it was on the Nubia version that came with my phone, v14.07.11-whatever that is).  Anyway, maybe Nubia had removed it from next versions and is probably not that important (I can't seem to find more info on Nubia UI features except the cn site, which is a pain to translate).  I also saw a video demonstrating Nubia UI 2.0 phablet features "split screen" and "one hand control" - I think these were not implemented on v2.5 that we have on the ZTE V5?
> 
> I can confirm too that initially faced the YouTube app "connecting to server" failure (not part of Gapps, installed from Play Store separately), that did resolve after uninstall app, clear cache, reboot and re-install, so is fine now.

Click to collapse



mokee has split screen function as well


----------



## peibol (Oct 31, 2014)

bug in proDOOMman 2014/10/30:
when I tipe worng words, no underline in red ... (spanish)


----------



## doongoo (Oct 31, 2014)

peibol said:


> bug in proDOOMman 2014/10/30:
> when I tipe worng words, no underline in red ... (spanish)

Click to collapse



Who cares? Am using Swype keyboard

Tapatalked from a ZTE v5


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## jazziac (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > ai would like to help you, but i have to know what doesnot work.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

jazziac said:


> DallasCZ said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you "dallascz" for your support
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jazziac (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > did you recover the wifi stored passwords from titanium backup? if yes you have to recover it from the xml file, when it is recovered from the other file the wifi sometimes doesn't work.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

jazziac said:


> DallasCZ said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely not,i didn't use titanium backup or anything like this!!!!!..but i fix permission in the recovery and i install gapps from a file i've downloaded from internet
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jazziac (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > and did you make factory reset?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

jazziac said:


> DallasCZ said:
> 
> 
> > yes,i made a factory reset and for the wi-fi i can turn it on but no detection of any transmissions...it is very strange because in first i flash the custom recovery i boot and the wi-fi was o.k...after i install gapps and fix permissions and...big problem with the wi-fi
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jazziac (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > -did you install the gapps for kitkat?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

jazziac said:


> DallasCZ said:
> 
> 
> > well,maybe gapps is not for kitkat...i would like to download your gapps but which file i must choose,i mean there's 2 files in your google drive for it??!!!...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jazziac (Oct 31, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > in my folder 1.10 firmware and gapps there is zip file "pa_gapps-modular-micro-4.4.4-20140720-signed"  this are gapps for kitkat.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Oct 31, 2014)

jazziac said:


> DallasCZ said:
> 
> 
> > i will download gapps and try the line command
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## navin_n (Nov 1, 2014)

jazziac said:


> well,maybe gapps is not for kitkat...i would like to download your gapps but which file i must choose,i mean there's 2 files in your google drive for it??!!!...
> For the wi-fi i go to the settings i push for the wi-fi on and the light is blue in the settings but stay off in the side-bar and no detections...
> Honnestly,i'm not familiar with the line commands but i want to try if you think it will resolve this problem,and of course i've got root

Click to collapse



What router you are using for Wi-Fi??? some router have compatibility issue with the Qualcomm chip esp. older version routers...I have faced that problem..
If you already have custom recovery (TWRP or CWM), you can directly use my Custom ROM of V1.13 and try if it works... this ROM has root and GApps included...


----------



## pgflying (Nov 1, 2014)

[zhaochengw] ZTE V5 9180 Mokee 4.4.4 2014/10/30
Changelog:
1、Adjust the breath lamp / keyboard lamp
2、Add double click to wake
3、Fix record video bugs
4、Fix Network mode selection
5、Adjusted kernel
6、The official Mokee fixed contact detail interface click number not dial out problem, add when installing the software installation position selection interface improvement.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3lfwlztf8gg8k99/MK44.4-u9180-201410301420-UNOFFICIAL.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zbso072trjcjz62/Change_default_storage_Mokee.zip

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------

zhaochengw] ZTE V5 9180 CM11 4.4.4 2014/10/30

Thanks For ROM production process: syhost, lwang thanks sunny purchasing development machine!
Thanks to the reference code:Cyanogenmod , martincz

Changelog:
1、Adjust the breath lamp / keyboard lamp
2、Add double click to wake
3、Fix record video bugs
4、Fix Network mode selection
5、Adjusted kernel
http://www.mediafire.com/download/jiwq67v272hcsqo/cm-11-20141030-UNOFFICIAL-u9180.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dqd9a46rra7iz6k/Change_default_storage_CM11.zip


----------



## jazziac (Nov 2, 2014)

navin_n said:


> What router you are using for Wi-Fi??? some router have compatibility issue with the Qualcomm chip esp. older version routers...I have faced that problem..
> If you already have custom recovery (TWRP or CWM), you can directly use my Custom ROM of V1.13 and try if it works... this ROM has root and GApps included...

Click to collapse



Hi,i discovered something strange that may be could explain why i can't have wi-fi access...when i go to settings and i check for my mac adress i've got nothing


----------



## navin_n (Nov 2, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi,i discovered something strange that may be could explain why i can't have wi-fi access...when i go to settings and i check for my mac adress i've got nothing

Click to collapse



What about your IMEI?? is it there or not?? Please check it... 
May be some issue in the EFS partition due to the improper flashing.
Anyway if you have backed up the EFS partition or NVRAM data, then you can restore it. But, I guess in your case may be you have not backed it up so I suggest you to google and find alternative way to manually restore these data for the Qualcomm SoC.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 2, 2014)

navin_n said:


> What about your IMEI?? is it there or not??

Click to collapse



IMEI is in  different partition.  EFS partition  does not  exist on this  phone. There are modemst1 and modemst2  instead.  These  for  IMEI. For  WiFi and  BT  it's 'persist' AFAIK.
None  of these partitions  supposed to be touched  while normal  update or  custom ROM flashed.  That's in  theory...
In reality persist partition on this  phone is just the  next  to  system partition.  So the risk exists.
Again in theory it should not happen.
While  flashing  ROM  from recovery,  script just  formats  /system  partition and  simply copies   system  folder from  ROM  archive. Hence there is a risk to get corrupted  /system  partition but not the next  one.
While  flashing  image  using  fastboot, fastboot  will not allow  to flash partition which is  bigger  then area dedicated for it in partition table.
So, how it happens then?
Guys who has  an WiFi issue, can you  tell as much detailed as possible when  problem started and what has been  done before?


----------



## jazziac (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi everyone...i'm happy to annouce that...i FINALLY SUCCEED to install kitkat on my"v5" !!!!!!!!!....:laughwhat adventure)
Now i've got androïd 4.4.2,root,flash recovery and...of course wi-fi......it's better than never!!!!!...i don't know how but before some "french app" was unable to install.....now  i can
For this result i wiped everything even the system...i install the official update from zte through the recovery trwp,rooted my phone and install gapps
I would to thank every contributors from this post and specially "dallascz" and "navi n"(thank you so much):good:


----------



## navin_n (Nov 2, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi everyone...i'm happy to annouce that...i FINALLY SUCCEED to install kitkat on my"v5" !!!!!!!!!....:laughwhat adventure)
> Now i've got androïd 4.4.2,root,flash recovery and...of course wi-fi......it's better than never!!!!!...i don't know how but before some "french app" was unable to install.....now  i can
> For this result i wiped everything even the system...i install the official update from zte through the recovery trwp,rooted my phone and install gapps
> I would to thank every contributors from this post and specially "dallascz" and "navi n"(thank you so much):good:

Click to collapse



Cheers!!!! :good::good::good::good:


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 2, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi everyone...i'm happy to annouce that...i FINALLY SUCCEED to install kitkat on my"v5" !!!!!!!!!....:laughwhat adventure)
> Now i've got androïd 4.4.2,root,flash recovery and...of course wi-fi......it's better than never!!!!!...i don't know how but before some "french app" was unable to install.....now  i can
> For this result i wiped everything even the system...i install the official update from zte through the recovery trwp,rooted my phone and install gapps
> I would to thank every contributors from this post and specially "dallascz" and "navi n"(thank you so much):good:

Click to collapse



i am glad, that i could help...


----------



## pmoronm (Nov 2, 2014)

pgflying said:


> [zhaochengw] ZTE V5 9180 Mokee 4.4.4 2014/10/30
> 
> [/COLOR]zhaochengw] ZTE V5 9180 CM11 4.4.4 2014/10/30
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the post, finally I managed to install this cyanogenmod port. 

I had an issue with Google Keyboard, it did not start and the system was continuously showing the fatidic crash message. The problem was not solved by installing google apps, so I installed via SD card another keyboard .apk and problem solved.

Appart from that, it works great and better of all: I got rid of that awful nubia UI, sorry for the comment, but I don´t like at all that NUBIA stuff and furthermore it overloads awfully the system (memory, CPU and battery).


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 2, 2014)

could someone try to port the camera app from stock ztev5 to mokee rom?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## pgflying (Nov 3, 2014)

pmoronm said:


> Thanks for the post, finally I managed to install this cyanogenmod port.
> 
> I had an issue with Google Keyboard, it did not start and the system was continuously showing the fatidic crash message. The problem was not solved by installing google apps, so I installed via SD card another keyboard .apk and problem solved.
> 
> Appart from that, it works great and better of all: I got rid of that awful nubia UI, sorry for the comment, but I don´t like at all that NUBIA stuff and furthermore it overloads awfully the system (memory, CPU and battery).

Click to collapse



sorry,because I delete some promotion and the other keyboard. I already upload the original zip file, you can try it again, the keyboard will work well.


----------



## junkypong (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! Is there a way to solve the problem of low internal memory?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 3, 2014)

junkypong said:


> Hi everyone! Is there a way to solve the problem of low internal memory?

Click to collapse



I assume you have the 1/4GB version...there is a way to make repartition, but its little tricky and there is chance to brick your phone.
use google translate here:
http://bbs.ztehn.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=21152&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=31
or here:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=...age=1&filter=typeid&typeid=14953&typeid=14953


----------



## pouloua (Nov 3, 2014)

*How i unbrick my ZTE V9180*

Hello friends
I try to install the new firmware from (needrom) site
Title: ZTE V5 RedBull Multilanguage Dual SIM
Listed: 10/28/2014 8:08 pm
ROM Version: Kitkat 4.4.2
all is ok until to make auto reboot phone from then my phone is brick not turn on , not turn to recovery mode nothing not charge.
Please Help Me


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 3, 2014)

pouloua said:


> Hello friends
> I try to install the new firmware from (needrom) site
> Title: ZTE V5 RedBull Multilanguage Dual SIM
> Listed: 10/28/2014 8:08 pm
> ...

Click to collapse



-CAN YOU GO TO FASTBOOT MODE? (POWER WITH VOL DOWN+POWER )?
-What happens when you plug the charger to the phone?
-did you tried remove the battery?


----------



## pouloua (Nov 3, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> -CAN YOU GO TO FASTBOOT MODE? (POWER WITH VOL DOWN+POWER )?
> -What happens when you plug the charger to the phone?
> -did you tried remove the battery?

Click to collapse



Hello dallas
I try to go fastboot mode but my phone is dead no vibrate  
when i plug charger no HOME button led on nothind doing 
i try to remove battery many times nothing 
the only thing doing is when i plug my phone to PC without battery flashing HOME button led
when i plug battery then my PC read many storage disks but only two disk reading the others asking format


----------



## jazziac (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you think there will be "Lollipop" for the v5???...:fingers-crossed:


----------



## peibol (Nov 4, 2014)

> Do you think there will be "Lollipop" for the v5???...

Click to collapse



Maybe a port from Motorola Moto G LTE... (same SoC)


----------



## fazerg (Nov 4, 2014)

pouloua said:


> the only thing doing is when i plug my phone to PC without battery flashing HOME button led
> when i plug battery then my PC read many storage disks but only two disk reading the others asking format

Click to collapse



Can you tell please,  what are  exactly the  names of  visible  disks?
Do not  even try  do do  anything  with  them in Windows.
Looks like  you got  your phone in  download mode  and  you'll need  now  either Nubia tool studio or  QPST or  both.
Try  to google how to unbrick qualcomm msm phones and  nubia  phones.   Most likely  you'll find  the  answer on this  forum unfortunately  I have no link  to it  right  now.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 4, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Can you tell please,  what are  exactly the  names of  visible  disks?
> Do not  even try  do do  anything  with  them in Windows.
> Looks like  you got  your phone in  download mode  and  you'll need  now  either Nubia tool studio or  QPST or  both.
> Try  to google how to unbrick qualcomm msm phones and  nubia  phones.   Most likely  you'll find  the  answer on this  forum unfortunately  I have no link  to it  right  now.

Click to collapse



i had almost same issue except i cannot see any devices....i searched the net for a week to find proper files for our device which can be flashed via qpst or nubia tools, but i couldnot find them,so i sended my device to China and their repair it and now i waiting for the device.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 4, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i searched the net for a week to find proper files for our device which can be flashed via qpst or nubia tools, but i couldnot find them

Click to collapse



you are  right, finding 8226_msimage.mbn and  MPRG8226.mbn might  be  a huge  issue. But  you got  a trouble  over a month  ago, probably  they  are  available   somewhere now. Especially on  specific  chinese  forums.

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

looks like they  should be 8926 not 8226  and there are  some  links to  anzhi, can't  get access there  right  now


----------



## pouloua (Nov 4, 2014)

show me 12 disks all name is (local disk)
first disk has 63,9MB free space7,54MB 
inside has one folder named (image) THIS DISK HAS SAFE cannot copy or paste
and last disk has 4,16GB free space 4,08GB 
inside has 15 folders (.android_secure)(.NubiaSecurity)(.NubiaTheme)(Android)(App_Manager)(baidu)(bluetooth)(clockworkmod)(data)(DCIM)(LOST.DIR)(media)(Rashr)(Ringtones)(tieba) and this files (.rid)(e_config)
THIS DISK i can copy - paste - delete files


----------



## nunytes (Nov 4, 2014)

pouloua said:


> show me 12 disks all name is (local disk)
> first disk has 63,9MB free space7,54MB
> inside has one folder named (image) THIS DISK HAS SAFE cannot copy or paste
> and last disk has 4,16GB free space 4,08GB
> ...

Click to collapse



The last disk is, supposely, your internal memory for data, etc. It's normal you can write in it


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 4, 2014)

cant finf the files on any chinese forums (i have access to ztehn, anzhi,gfan)  i suppose to try if the device is seen by adb or fastboot in this state.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 4, 2014)

Seems you  are  able to see all partitions, well not  all but  most of  them.  First one  looks like /modem partition. Last one  is no  doubts  inernal SD. Can you  see the  size  of  each partition in  bytes and list them  here? 
Like:
        local disk x:\ 65 000 000 bytes (correct number of  bytes here)
                         .....
        local disk  z:\ 4 000 000 000 bytes 
This will help   to recognise    partitions  & confirm all disks are visible in correct  partitions order
Probably  software  like HDDRawCopy  may  help in  this  case.

Yeah, when I mentioned  not  touching  them in WIndows it  was  about  to not even try  to  write  anything   there  from  windows  explorer  even  if you  can  do it and  do not  try to  format  them.

I do not  think there is  any  chance to see  the  phone  with adb  or  even  fastboot as loader  seems to be corrupted.
However,  if  phone partitions  are visible as  disk it  should be possible to restore them  in  Linux  using dd
Something  like:
dd if=modem.img of=/dev/sdb1 ( this how first partition should be  visible in  Linux if  there is only one  physical  hard  drive  in  system)
But  I do not  think that  all partittions  are  corrupted. Most likely loader only.


----------



## pouloua (Nov 4, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Seems you  are  able to see all partitions, well not  all but  most of  them.  First one  looks like /modem partition. Last one  is no  doubts  inernal SD. Can you  see the  size  of  each partition in  bytes and list them  here?
> Like:
> local disk x:\ 65 000 000 bytes (correct number of  bytes here)
> .....
> ...

Click to collapse



 I use HDDRawCopy 
Ι had one 16MB "Not assigned"
after is the disk with 64MB in FAT primary partition
another 3 disks 12MB-12MB-10MB all primary partition
next disk is 1000MB RAW primary partition
next another 3 disks  8MB-128MB-25MB all RAW primary partition
next disk is 1,86GB RAW primary partition 
and last is 4,17 FAT32 primary partition


----------



## fazerg (Nov 5, 2014)

pouloua said:


> I use HDDRawCopy
> Ι had one 16MB "Not assigned"
> after is the disk with 64MB in FAT primary partition
> another 3 disks 12MB-12MB-10MB all primary partition
> ...

Click to collapse



64MB - this is  /modem partition
following 12-12-10 are boot recovery and  splash respectively
1000 MB  is  /system 
8-128-251,86GB are persist, cache,  customfs
1,86GB  obviously  data
and  the  last  one - internal SD.

16  MB  not ssigned  should  contain all remaining  block partitions  not  listed:
sbl1
sbl1bak
sdi
DDR
aboot
abootbak
rpm
rpmbak
tz
tzbak
pad
modemst1
modemst2
fsg
fsc
ssd

Need to check how they should be allocated and  should be not a big  problem to restore  them, just linux partitioning tools  needed.
Did  you miss one  partition ( disk in this case)  between 25 MB and 1.86 GB? There  should be 1 MB  misc  partition  

First i  would  check partitions with some   tool able to see type  of partitions better than windows  explorer, at least  able to see  linux partitions but better all types.   The  reason  is  they might be not  corrupted at all just not  visible  for  windows.


----------



## pouloua (Nov 5, 2014)

i found another 3 disks 1MB RAW, 2disks 0MB RAW, 3 disks 1MB, 3 disks 2MB, 6 disks 0MB  
i use now easyus partition tool scan disks for recovery files and found files , i do make restore this files or not ?


----------



## Flow (Nov 5, 2014)

*Dammmn YouTube app*

So suddenly the Connection to server lost error in the YouTube app is back. 
This time I can't fix it. 
Already did uninstall/install, clear cache and Dalvik cache, even installed newer pa gapps from 20141103... 

Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## fazerg (Nov 6, 2014)

pouloua,  
I'm not  really strong in  Windows  software.  I just know  this  program exists  and  can assume  what it is for  by it's  name.  Also,  it  was included in package  together  with QPST and  nubia tools  I've  downloaded  somewhere  just in  case.  I have no idea  how to use  it  and  have no  windows PC  right now  to  give a try.
Flow, 
could be  that  just  youtube  app itself?  It happened  quite  recently  already.  Are youtube clips  playing  smooth  in  browser?
I do never  install  youtube and  facebook  Android  apss. From the  browser  they  working  much  better.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> So suddenly the Connection to server lost error in the YouTube app is back.
> This time I can't fix it.
> Already did uninstall/install, clear cache and Dalvik cache, even installed newer pa gapps from 20141103...
> 
> Anyone facing the same issue?

Click to collapse



Try install some older version of YouTube app, not from GP. 
This works in my case


----------



## jazziac (Nov 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> So suddenly the Connection to server lost error in the YouTube app is back.
> This time I can't fix it.
> Already did uninstall/install, clear cache and Dalvik cache, even installed newer pa gapps from 20141103...
> 
> Anyone facing the same issue?[/QUOTEhello,i have the same problem!!!!!...but it seems that the source of this came from google!!!!...just check the commentaries below the app on the playstore...i think the only fix is to wait and see for the next update

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 6, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Flow said:
> 
> 
> > So suddenly the Connection to server lost error in the YouTube app is back.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fazerg (Nov 6, 2014)

fazerg said:


> pouloua,
> I have no idea  how to use  it  and  have no  windows PC  right now  to  give a try.

Click to collapse



Found  windows  PC  to take look on this  software/ Seems  quite  simple. It  shows  you list of  the  disks and  you  should  have  all images to flash too. Then  need to choose  disk  where to  write  and  image  what  to  write. Did not look  further but  seems pretty similar to dd with   GUI.


----------



## Flow (Nov 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> jazziac said:
> 
> 
> > I also had this issue,but this is a 2 week ago, i made the steps i described earlier in this forum..since then no problem ..I am on 5.16.3 version right now.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## marus2 (Nov 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i had almost same issue except i cannot see any devices....i searched the net for a week to find proper files for our device which can be flashed via qpst or nubia tools, but i couldnot find them,so i sended my device to China and their repair it and now i waiting for the device.

Click to collapse



To the hell with my curiosity for new roms...

Flashed some with TWRP, try to reboot and...had same issue.  

Phone seems dead now, it can be detected by PC, but cannot see any disk, only blue flash blinking when connect phone to PC without battery. 
Can I do anything except send it to china for repair?


----------



## Flow (Nov 7, 2014)

Just installed YouTube app from 1-10-2014, but same problem occurs. 

I am using a hosts file to block ads, so it can't connect to YouTube's advertisement server. 
But I also tried it without the hosts file and the same problem occured...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 7, 2014)

Flow said:


> Just installed YouTube app from 1-10-2014, but same problem occurs.
> 
> I am using a hosts file to block ads, so it can't connect to YouTube's advertisement server.
> But I also tried it without the hosts file and the same problem occured...

Click to collapse



did you wiped dalvik cache and cache when you installed other youtube version or when you replaced the hosts file fith the empty one?Did you also clear the youtube app cache?
Maybe i suggest to clear google play services cache also (nobody knows).


----------



## nunytes (Nov 7, 2014)

There is a new update of YouTube app, give it a try


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi! does anyone know how to get rid of the default boot animation?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 8, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> Hi! does anyone know how to get rid of the default boot animation?

Click to collapse



delete folder  "bootup"  and "shutdown"  system/media/theme.  if you wanna custom bootanimation,  just search for android bootanimation in resolution 1280x720  download it,  rename to bootanimation. zip  and place it to system/media.
Or create a set of jpeg images in resolution 1280x720,  rename it to picture_x. nubia (x is the number 1...10,11 etc.)  and place it to system/media/theme/bootup/ folder for bootup anim,  or to system/media/theme/shutdown/ folder for shutdown anim.... thats all... simple as hell.


----------



## navin_n (Nov 8, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> Hi! does anyone know how to get rid of the default boot animation?

Click to collapse



Boot Animation or Splash Logo ??
For boot animation you can follow as DallasCZ said but for Splash Logo , you can flash the custom Splash Logo through Fastboot or through adb using dd command. Anyway you need to make sure to use the correct logo file otherwise the phone will brick.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 8, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Boot Animation or Splash Logo ??
> For boot animation you can follows as DallasCZ said but for Splash Logo , you can flash the custom Splash Logo through Fastboot or through adb using dd command. Anyway you need to make sure to use the correct logo file otherwise the phone will brick.

Click to collapse



yes.as mine...i tried to make my own custom splash logo and bricked my phone, fortunately i send it to aliexpress and they made warranty repair and now is on th eway back to me...
luckyli there are forums on anzhi and ztehn where are prepared splash logos,so you have only to flash it.
I personally am out of it..after the brick


----------



## navin_n (Nov 8, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> yes.as mine...i tried to make my own custom splash logo and bricked my phone, fortunately i send it to aliexpress and they made warranty repair and now is on th eway back to me...
> luckyli there are forums on anzhi and ztehn where are prepared splash logos,so you have only to flash it.
> I personally am out of it..after the brick

Click to collapse



...yeah...I saw your post in anzhi...


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 8, 2014)

i am unable to copy file in this directory. i am rooted stock 1.13 an i use es file explorer with root browser option and RW. any ideas?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 8, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> i am unable to copy file in this directory. i am rooted stock 1.13 an i use es file explorer with root browser option and RW. any ideas?

Click to collapse



-you are not rooted or you have wrong set the file  manager to have rw access to system.  no other options.


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 8, 2014)

I installed root explorer, super su gived permitions, but copy progress faild!
any ideas? what is wrong with my phone?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 8, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> I installed root explorer, super su gived permitions, but copy progress faild!
> any ideas? what is wrong with my phone?

Click to collapse



i dont know about root explorer,  but x-plore file manager has an option in setings,  where you choose the type of root access... check the settings in root explorer.


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 8, 2014)

i messed up!
now i have no root and i cannot install root from CWM. i dont know why.
i tried to re-install root  to see if this will fix the problem,  and i lost root. the super su app disappeared. if i download it from playstore says no root.
Every time when i try to install it, nothing happens.

Now i have other problem. is there any way to sent  sms with 160 characters with nubia app or should i install 3rd part app?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 9, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> i messed up!
> now i have no root and i cannot install root from CWM. i dont know why.
> i tried to re-install root  to see if this will fix the problem,  and i lost root. the super su app disappeared. if i download it from playstore says no root.
> Every time when i try to install it, nothing happens.
> ...

Click to collapse



-to the root problem: please if you have problem,  so write all usefull info to the problem (firmware,  how you root it,  another mods to the firmware etc.)  then we could help you. 
-i have no problem with sms... now i tried and the counter of characters show up after first set of chars (i dont know how many if 144 or 160) and the counter then counts downward from 144. But it is so big deal? I use sms 5 times a month.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 9, 2014)

Now i tried to change CWM  version. from 5.1 to 4.8
But again does the same think. When i try to flash the zip it says ok. When i try to reboot CWM says root is missing. Root now? no matter what, if i press yes or No, at the end i haven’t root access
what should i do?

log:
i have ZTE V version 2GB - 8GB
it has preinstalled v1.13 
i installed CWM and after that i rooted.
Everything was fine, i install link2 SD to uninstall Chinese apps ....
Then by mistake super su updated from Google play. it asked to re-root i pressed to do it normal no by custom recovery and thats it. it didnt companied about everything.
after that i had root (i suppose) super su was giving access to new apps and everything ok.
when i tried to write to system/media the problem starts. i have checked many times that in es file explorer i have choose RW system and no RO and in every explorer like root explorer the same think.
i tried to re install the root by CWM but then the super su app disappeared and to root any more


----------



## Mruiters (Nov 9, 2014)

Known problem here with my device. Only a lot of partitions visible in Windows. But it won't boot anymore. 
Tried to use Partition Genius. Sees a lot of partitions, but I have no idea how to restore them. 
Some smart ass up here who knows how to restore the boot partition?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 9, 2014)

Mruiters said:


> Known problem here with my device. Only a lot of partitions visible in Windows. But it won't boot anymore.
> Tried to use Partition Genius. Sees a lot of partitions, but I have no idea how to restore them.
> Some smart ass up here who knows how to restore the boot partition?

Click to collapse



Are you able to get-in in the Fastboot/Bootloader mode? If you are able to get in then you can just flash the Stock/CWM/TWRP Recovery and Flash the ROM again.. it will be fine..

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




stayros32001 said:


> Now i tried to change CWM  version. from 5.1 to 4.8
> But again does the same think. When i try to flash the zip it says ok. When i try to reboot CWM says root is missing. Root now? no matter what, if i press yes or No, at the end i haven’t root access
> what should i do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it helps you then you can try the V1.13 Custom ROM in my google drive which has already Root and Gapps.


----------



## Mruiters (Nov 9, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Are you able to get-in in the Fastboot/Bootloader mode? If you are able to get in then you can just flash the Stock/CWM/TWRP Recovery and Flash the ROM again.. it will be fine.

Click to collapse



No it won't boot at all. Guess my boot partition is damaged. But I can see the partition in Partition Guru...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 9, 2014)

Mruiters said:


> No it won't boot at all. Guess my boot partition is damaged. But I can see the partition in Partition Guru...

Click to collapse



May be you have a look at this forum post. Hope it can help you.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1605664


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 9, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> Now i tried to change CWM  version. from 5.1 to 4.8
> But again does the same think. When i try to flash the zip it says ok. When i try to reboot CWM says root is missing. Root now? no matter what, if i press yes or No, at the end i haven’t root access
> what should i do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why you install app2sd, when you was in root permissions? you have to only delete the apps using root explorer.  now,  just make titanium backup of your apps and then make the process from begining (wipe, flash stoc recovery, flash custom recovery,  flash root,  flash firmware,  flash gapps) then restore the apps but only the apps,  not the system apps.


----------



## Mruiters (Nov 9, 2014)

navin_n said:


> May be you have a look at this forum post. Hope it can help you.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1605664

Click to collapse



Guess not, seems to me ADB has to see it, and ADB can't see my device in this case...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> Just installed YouTube app from 1-10-2014, but same problem occurs.
> 
> I am using a hosts file to block ads, so it can't connect to YouTube's advertisement server.
> But I also tried it without the hosts file and the same problem occured...

Click to collapse



got the youtube problem again today... i force stopped the youtube app and Google play services,  cleared their cache and data,  turned  the phone off.. after some minutes i turned it on and the youtube works again... i hate these bugs where i don't know what causes them.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 9, 2014)

Mruiters said:


> Guess not, seems to me ADB has to see it, and ADB can't see my device in this case...

Click to collapse



Exactly  the way  desribed  there  will not  help. But if  you have  partitions  visible from  PC  you can restore  them  from  PC, no bootable  SDcard  needed. And  most likely  you  do not need repartition and  do not  need restore  all of them.
We  were  discussing  exactly  the  same   case  couple days   ago but person  who has  this isssue  not  came back  yet.

First of all  you  should  find all the sizes of  visible partitions this  will help  define  where to restore which  image. Even mre, if you  can find  Linux PC  there is  a chance  you'll  be  able to see all the  names of  partitions.


----------



## Mruiters (Nov 9, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Exactly  the way  desribed  there  will not  help. But if  you have  partitions  visible from  PC  you can restore  them  from  PC, no bootable  SDcard  needed. And  most likely  you  do not need repartition and  do not  need restore  all of them.
> We  were  discussing  exactly  the  same   case  couple days   ago but person  who has  this isssue  not  came back  yet.
> 
> First of all  you  should  find all the sizes of  visible partitions this  will help  define  where to restore which  image. Even mre, if you  can find  Linux PC  there is  a chance  you'll  be  able to see all the  names of  partitions.

Click to collapse



I think I see all the partitions in Partition Guru. I'll make a screenshot later today. But I'm no Linux expret. How can I restore a partition?

Well, this is what I see:
i.imgur.com/IO6qfyG.png


----------



## fazerg (Nov 9, 2014)

Mruiters said:


> I think I see all the partitions in Partition Guru. I'll make a screenshot later today. But I'm no Linux expret. How can I restore a partition?
> Well, this is what I see:
> i.imgur.com/IO6qfyG.png

Click to collapse



Just perfect! Compare with  this, even numbers may  help  considering that  your  list  started  from 0 and list below from 1 just compare :

```
179        1      65536 mmcblk0p1   modem
 179        2        320 mmcblk0p2   sbl1
 179        3        320 mmcblk0p3   sbl1bak
 179        4         32 mmcblk0p4   sdi
 179        5         32 mmcblk0p5   DDR
 179        6        640 mmcblk0p6   aboot
 179        7        640 mmcblk0p7   abootbak
 179        8        320 mmcblk0p8   rpm
 179        9        320 mmcblk0p9   rpmbak
 179       10        512 mmcblk0p10  tz
 179       11        512 mmcblk0p11  tzbak
 179       12       1024 mmcblk0p12  pad
 179       13       1536 mmcblk0p13  modemst1
 179       14       1536 mmcblk0p14  modemst2
 179       15       1536 mmcblk0p15  fsg
 179       16          1 mmcblk0p16  fsc
 179       17          8 mmcblk0p17  ssd
 179       18      12288 mmcblk0p18  boot 
 179       19      12288 mmcblk0p19  recovery
 179       20      10240 mmcblk0p20  splash
 179       21    1024000 mmcblk0p21  system
 179       22       8192 mmcblk0p22  persist
 179       23     131072 mmcblk0p23  cache
 179       24      25600 mmcblk0p24  customfs
 179       25       1024 mmcblk0p25  misc
 179       26    1945600 mmcblk0p26  userdata
 179       27    4373414 mmcblk0p27  grow
```
Non formatted partitions are backup partitions and hopefully  we do not need them at the moment.
I would try  to start  with restore *boot* then *system* then *aboot* then *splash* partitions  one by  one using HDDRawCopy software.  And trying to boot phone  every time  after  one partition  flashed. If none  above  help then restore all of remaining one by one, just do not  touch  modemst1 modemst2 and  persist partitions until  you  may find  that  phone is  working  but  have no IMEI  and/or  MAC addresses.
You only need to find full backup of all partitions. Hope it is  available, I do have one  but  cant  upload right now.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe a bit of hope for me?

I also see theese partitons. 

http://s27.postimg.org/3xf5n9zar/Screenshot_2014_11_10_10_32_22.png

But I haven´t backup of needed partitions...If you can upload some, it would be grateful.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Just perfect! Compare with  this, even numbers may  help  considering that  your  list  started  from 0 and list below from 1 just compare :
> 
> ```
> 179        1      65536 mmcblk0p1   modem
> ...

Click to collapse



i can help, if you tell me how to make a full backup of all partitions. (Zte V5 2/8, stock 1.13 firmware)


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i can help, if you tell me how to make a full backup of all partitions. (Zte V5 2/8, stock 1.13 firmware)

Click to collapse



Just copy  the  code  below and  save it as backup_all.bat in  the folder where adb.exe is  located.  it will save  all block partitions in  'blocks' folder there. Phone should be rooted of  course.
﻿
	
	



```
@echo BACKUP ZTE V5 RedBull partitions
adb shell mkdir /sdcard/mybckup

adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 of=/sdcard/mybckup/modem'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2 of=/sdcard/mybckup/sbl1'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p4  of=/sdcard/mybckup/sdi'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5  of=/sdcard/mybckup/DDR'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6  of=/sdcard/mybckup/aboot'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p8  of=/sdcard/mybckup/rpm'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p10  of=/sdcard/mybckup/tz'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12  of=/sdcard/mybckup/pad'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p13  of=/sdcard/mybckup/modemst1'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14  of=/sdcard/mybckup/modemst2'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p15  of=/sdcard/mybckup/fsg'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p16  of=/sdcard/mybckup/fsc'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p17  of=/sdcard/mybckup/ssd'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18  of=/sdcard/mybckup/boot'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p19  of=/sdcard/mybckup/recovery'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p20  of=/sdcard/mybckup/splash'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p21  of=/sdcard/mybckup/system'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p22  of=/sdcard/mybckup/persist'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p24  of=/sdcard/mybckup/customfs'
adb shell su -c 'dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25  of=/sdcard/mybckup/misc'

@cls 
@echo BACKUP copied partitions to hard  drive
@mkdir blocks
@cd \blocks

adb pull /sdcard/mybckup

@cls
@echo BACKUP Done!
```

PS:  something  wrong  with my account  settings and  PM  here on  xda. So I  may not  replay or replay  with big  delay


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 10, 2014)

so the system dump is on my google drive in folder "Blocks_dump stock 1.13"
i wish it could help...and no one get my google account data  
i have fly-on scripts on my system and init.d support and custom kernel 3.4.6.


----------



## Flow (Nov 10, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> got the youtube problem again today... i force stopped the youtube app and Google play services,  cleared their cache and data,  turned  the phone off.. after some minutes i turned it on and the youtube works again... i hate these bugs where i don't know what causes them.

Click to collapse



It really is an annoying bug. I tried what you described but on my phone it didn't help.

It seems like it's totally random if it works or not.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 10, 2014)

Flow said:


> It really is an annoying bug. I tried what you described but on my phone it didn't help.
> 
> It seems like it's totally random if it works or not.

Click to collapse



annoying a lot..but i forgot (if it helps) that i turnet off data and wifi in the begining....and after i turned the phone on i start the data and wifi.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> so the system dump is on my google drive in folder "Blocks_dump stock 1.13"
> i wish it could help...and no one get my google account data
> i have fly-on scripts on my system and init.d support and custom kernel 3.4.6.

Click to collapse



You  should keep your  data and cache  backups  for you own use.  There is no need in them to be  uploaded and  shared.
There are  archived  dummy images  for these two partitions  I've uploaded  in  ZTE V5  thread  on 4PDA and  they should be  used instead. It would be nice  if you  unpack them and upload to your  google  drive.
Also, you may  remove   persist, modemst1 and  modemst2  from google  drive. They  contain private, I mean  phone  related  data. And they  should not be corrupted or even in case they  are it will cause  just  communications not  working. But this is  next  stage in  making  phone   from a brick.
Apart of  partitions mentioned above  everything  else is  safe to share as they are common  for all phones , well system and boot  are  ROM  related but still not have  private  data.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

Can you describe, how to copy only to exact partition?
I fear I would owerwrite whole disk as I see this screen...
http://s29.postimg.org/8d27txg6v/Screenshot_2014_11_10_14_17_01.png

I would like to know, how to rewrite only boot partition.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> You  should keep your  data and cache  backups  for you own use.  There is no need in them to be  uploaded and  shared.
> There are  archived  dummy images  for these two partitions  I've uploaded  in  ZTE V5  thread  on 4PDA and  they should be  used instead. It would be nice  if you  unpack them and upload to your  google  drive.
> Also, you may  remove   persist, modemst1 and  modemst2  from google  drive. They  contain private, I mean  phone  related  data. And they  should not be corrupted or even in case they  are it will cause  just  communications not  working. But this is  next  stage in  making  phone   from a brick.
> Apart of  partitions mentioned above  everything  else is  safe to share as they are common  for all phones , well system and boot  are  ROM  related but still not have  private  data.

Click to collapse



where are the files you mentioned (i mean data and cache? i am not registered on 4pad so i cannot search the zte v5 thread..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Can you describe, how to copy only to exact partition?
> I fear I would owerwrite whole disk as I see this screen...
> http://s29.postimg.org/8d27txg6v/Screenshot_2014_11_10_14_17_01.png
> 
> I would like to know, how to rewrite only boot partition.

Click to collapse



Your screenshot is  so  tiny I can't  even see  what program is taken from 
DallasCZ,  here you are:


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Your screenshot is  so  tiny I can't  even see  what program is taken from
> DallasCZ,  here you are:

Click to collapse



It is normal screenshot from windows by pressing alt+prinscreen...
It have 790x388 pixels.







Its taken from HDD raw copy tool. There I can select source file, but if I want to select target, I can only select whole drive - I fear, that it isn't real thing what I want to do.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

marus2 said:


> It is normal screenshot from windows by pressing alt+prinscreen...
> It have 790x388 pixels.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



donnow  why but I can see only 180x100 unreadable screenshot.
Anyway,  you should be  able  to see all your partitions  from phone.  And  I can tell  how to do it  using dd command in  Linux but  can't  tell exactly how to  use  windows  software.  Especially  without  having  windows  computer.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> donnow  why but I can see only 180x100 unreadable screenshot.
> Anyway,  you should be  able  to see all your partitions  from phone.  And  I can tell  how to do it  using dd command in  Linux but  can't  tell exactly how to  use  windows  software.  Especially  without  having  windows  computer.

Click to collapse



Cant he use the adb commands?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> donnow  why but I can see only 180x100 unreadable screenshot.
> Anyway,  you should be  able  to see all your partitions  from phone.  And  I can tell  how to do it  using dd command in  Linux but  can't  tell exactly how to  use  windows  software.  Especially  without  having  windows  computer.

Click to collapse



I can try it at home - I have portable ubuntu on flash disk.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Cant he use the adb commands?

Click to collapse



 Negative,  the phone is  not  visible  by  adb and even  if it  does there is no way  to safe  dd  partitions on wrking  phonen except you  able to boot  into recovery and  adb is supported  by  recovery. Stock recovery does not.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




marus2 said:


> I can try it at home - I have portable ubuntu on flash disk.

Click to collapse



This should  do  the  trick. Just don't  forget that  USB  stick with   Ubuntu  will appear in partitions list  too, so  depending  on how  many primary  disks  you  have  you may  in  addition /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd. But it's  easy to   find  the right  one  using  sudo fdisk -l  first to see all disks and partitions


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

I would try....

Please can you make a list of command I would use? Even If I have linux, I'm not  much experienced user.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 10, 2014)

marus2 said:


> I would try....
> 
> Please can you make a list of command I would use? Even If I have linux, I'm not  much experienced user.

Click to collapse



Yes, sure.
First of all yuo'll need  to  double check if all partition  visible with 
sudo fdisk -l
Then  you  should  save the list of  partitions  visible on  phone
The  you  should  just  select proper  image  for  each partition  and  flash it .
Example  for    aboot partition
dd if=aboot.img of=*/dev/sdc5* #  there highlighted in bold - be carefull,  you  need to check  what  exactly corresponds  to  aboot  partition in this  case and  all others you  will  flash  until phone  comes  back to life


----------



## marus2 (Nov 10, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Yes, sure.
> First of all yuo'll need  to  double check if all partition  visible with
> sudo fdisk -l
> Then  you  should  save the list of  partitions  visible on  phone
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems I have same problem like in windows.

sudo fdisk -l command shows 4 disk

sda - my system disk
sdb - my data disk
sdc - flash disk with ubuntu
sdd - phone

Every drive have only one visible partition
sda1, sdb1, sdc1 and sdd1

I'm most interested in this drive:
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdd1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Terminal also write this message:
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.

Does it mean something?
I can also see many usb partition, but I have no access to them(except usrdata - at least I can copy my photos  ).

BTW, files from DallasCZ are without suffix. May I rename them to, for example, aboot.img?


----------



## brt3 (Nov 10, 2014)

hi, do you have any ideas how to turn off the 360 degree rotation? i would like to have only 90 degree rotation since the others are irritating. if only gravitybox was on nubia..


----------



## fazerg (Nov 11, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Terminal also write this message:
> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdd'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
> 
> Does it mean something?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, try parted then to see if partitions are  available to work on them:

```
sudo parted /dev/sdd
```
Then inside parted just  type

```
print
```
to see the list, nothing  else to do in parted  for now with partes, just   quit it

You may  rename images  if  you  wish but it is not  necessary,  just type later in dd exact name of partition.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finally, just now I can use your suggested tip.

So I discover this.

```
Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will
be used.
OK/Cancel? ok
Model: Qualcomm MMC Storage (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdd: 7818MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name      Flags
 1      16,8MB  83,9MB  67,1MB  fat16        modem     msftdata
 2      83,9MB  84,2MB  328kB                sbl1
 3      84,2MB  84,5MB  328kB                sbl1bak   msftdata
 4      84,5MB  84,6MB  32,8kB               sdi
 5      84,6MB  84,6MB  32,8kB               DDR
 6      84,6MB  85,3MB  655kB                aboot
 7      85,3MB  85,9MB  655kB                abootbak  msftdata
 8      85,9MB  86,2MB  328kB                rpm
 9      86,2MB  86,6MB  328kB                rpmbak    msftdata
10      86,6MB  87,1MB  524kB                tz
11      87,1MB  87,6MB  524kB                tzbak     msftdata
12      87,6MB  88,7MB  1049kB               pad       msftdata
13      88,7MB  90,2MB  1573kB               modemst1
14      90,2MB  91,8MB  1573kB               modemst2
15      91,8MB  93,4MB  1573kB               fsg
16      93,4MB  93,4MB  1024B                fsc
17      93,4MB  93,4MB  8192B                ssd
18      93,4MB  106MB   12,6MB               boot
19      106MB   119MB   12,6MB               recovery
20      119MB   129MB   10,5MB               splash
21      129MB   1178MB  1049MB  ext4         system    msftdata
22      1178MB  1186MB  8389kB  ext4         persist   msftdata
23      1186MB  1320MB  134MB   ext4         cache     msftdata
24      1320MB  1346MB  26,2MB               customfs  msftdata
25      1346MB  1347MB  1049kB               misc
26      1347MB  3340MB  1992MB  ext4         userdata  msftdata
27      3340MB  7818MB  4478MB  fat32        grow      msftdata

(parted)
```


----------



## fazerg (Nov 11, 2014)

marus2,  try  first make  backup of all partitions using  dd.
Create  folder on your  hard  drive or probably  on your  bootable  Ubuntu  USB if it has  enough space to  do it. Let say  we call it  v5backup
dd if =/dev/sdd1 of=/<disk_where_created_folder>/v5backup/modem.img
DO that  with all partitions changing  numbers and names, and verifying  sizes. except  'grow', this is   internall SD,  you should be  able  to mount it  and  save  your  media content, everything  else  there is  crap, it  contains  some applications  data  too  but in  your case better  just  delete everything  once  your  private  stuff  saved.
Once  done  you may  start  reverse  way -  dd  images  from DallasCZ backup to  phone as  discussed earlier, trying  to  boot  every  time. Except  for  system and  boot,  you  should   flash them both  before  try  to boot  the  phone
I do not like  very  much the message  about  corrupt  GPT but probably it's  just the  way  Ubuntu/parted is  trying  to look  at  it.

Later  we  can  analyze your backed up  partitions  to find out  which one is  corrupt. But  this  is  optional 

DO NOT use  /dev/ for  backup! The path  should  be like you  see it  in  file  manager  /media/marus2/DATA/v5backup for  example.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 11, 2014)

uh, I begin to flash before read your post about backup...

Just flashed boot and aboot, no success. 
DallasCZs backup doesnt contain system, so I try to flash every other files. Stay tuned


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 11, 2014)

marus2 said:


> uh, I begin to flash before read your post about backup...
> 
> Just flashed boot and aboot, no success.
> DallasCZs backup doesnt contain system, so I try to flash every other files. Stay tuned

Click to collapse



i will upload system when i have time ..the partition is 1GB big and now i am on site, so have slow connection...sorry..will upload it tomorow morning, when i am at my office.
But i think, if you flash other paritions you should be able to boot to recovery and then flash stock rom, or i am wrong FAZERG?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 11, 2014)

It seems that modem partition is damaged...
I can flash all partition except modem


```
[email protected]:/media/ubuntu/14C9-4419/zte$ sudo dd if=modem of=/dev/sdd1
dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdd1’: Input/output error
79529+0 records in
79528+0 records out
40718336 bytes (41 MB) copied, 5,10121 s, 8,0 MB/s
```

It writes only 41MB even file contains 67,1 MB. Readback create full 67,1MB file. 
And of course, phone doesnt boot.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 12, 2014)

marus2,  I just noticed, that  parted  see it  as  FAT16.  It's  seems  wrong. 
Can't  say right  now correct  how it  should be but not  FAT16  I guess.  I'll be out  of internet  for  couple  days. However,  DallasCZ  or  someone  else  can  check on  working phone from recovery  using parted  what  type  partition is  modem.  I'm not  sure if  one  can  use   adb  from WIndows with  TWRP running  on phone. But  TWRP has terminal  emulator too. 
An  than you'll need  to  repartition modem only and  then  flash it  with correct  image.

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------

*UPDATE: * modem is  FAT32 partition and  if it is  visible and not corrupted, should be  able to mount   too. I can mount  backup image of it  with no problem.
So,  my  guess is first try  to change partition  type to  FAT32 and  format it and  flash modem partition image then.
If  can't  just change type/format it  you'll need  to  delete and  create  new partition.  BTW,  you can try to do it using  GUI tool   named  GParted  from  bootable  USB  Ubuntu.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 12, 2014)

It seems I have to format that partition manually.
When I start Gparted, it scans possible devices and throw some error when try to read from phone - and it immediately unmount.

Of course it begin to automatically mount, but I have to re-scan it by typing ctrl+r in gparted and it again unmount...and so on.

Is this right command for format? (in case sdd is phone)

```
mkfs -t FAT32 /dev/sdd1
```

And it is the only command I have to do?

EDIT: I looked on image posted by Mruiters few pages ago. His 1st partition also has FAT16 filesystem, so I think he has the same problem as me.


----------



## navin_n (Nov 12, 2014)

marus2 said:


> EDIT: I looked on image posted by Mruiters few pages ago. His 1st partition also has FAT16 filesystem, so I think he has the same problem as me.

Click to collapse



I guess he has the same issue as yours.


----------



## Mruiters (Nov 12, 2014)

But my phone is completely dead now.  
Was exploring HDDrawcopy, but made a mistake and flashed boot.img on the phone.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## robciu663 (Nov 12, 2014)

I've bought a Redbull few days ago. Seller, probably by mistake, sent me 1g/4g version. I'm shocked right now, because I'm not even able to listen music on Deezer and surf the Web at the same time - system kills music player.  Every time I use more than three tabs on chrome, when I enter home screen, launcher starts again with "loading" dialog. I even tried to change processor governors, it was not effective.
I have got 1.13, already removed bloating apps, rooted and cwm'ed


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 12, 2014)

I got today my v5 and i have some questions.

 The beam light on the home button can it be used to inform me about new notifications? Like missed calls, fb messages, sms etc? 
And my second question is can i use the nubia lockscreen on cyanogenmod rom?

I like the nubia rom but the absense of greek makes my life difficult in some apps like gps apps.. Is there any multilingual 1.13 nubia rom?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 12, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> I got today my v5 and i have some questions.
> 
> The beam light on the home button can it be used to inform me about new notifications? Like missed calls, fb messages, sms etc?
> And my second question is can i use the nubia lockscreen on cyanogenmod rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



-you can use app from playstore "more locale" which changes the language to Greek  the system menus will be still in english, but all other apps (gapps etc.) will be in your language.
-on system settings/display/breath light/ you cann set the home button settings.
-i dont know, you can try to push NBlockscreen.apk from stock firmware and install it on CM rom.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 12, 2014)

robciu663 said:


> I've bought a Redbull few days ago. Seller, probably by mistake, sent me 1g/4g version. I'm shocked right now, because I'm not even able to listen music on Deezer and surf the Web at the same time - system kills music player.  Every time I use more than three tabs on chrome, when I enter home screen, launcher starts again with "loading" dialog. I even tried to change processor governors, it was not effective.
> I have got 1.13, already removed bloating apps, rooted and cwm'ed

Click to collapse



did you tried factory reset? You have just the right firmware?Stock firmware or modded?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 12, 2014)

*nubia music*

If you have problem with the music player, that he stops for some seconds when you listen to the music with headphones and the screen si locked, try to turn off feature "smart sensing"..for me it helped and i send the log to the ZTE developers,so maybe they will fix it.


----------



## brt3 (Nov 12, 2014)

brt3 said:


> hi, do you have any ideas how to turn off the 360 degree rotation? i would like to have only 90 degree rotation since the others are irritating. if only gravitybox was on nubia..

Click to collapse



any ideas?


----------



## robciu663 (Nov 12, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> did you tried factory reset? You have just the right firmware?Stock firmware or modded?

Click to collapse



Yes,  factory reset was the first thing I thought about. I've reflashed stock 1.13 from Mega. I'll get music fix tomorrow and I'll report. 
Thank you, DallasCZ, for your support.


----------



## kkffiirr (Nov 13, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> I got today my v5 and i have some questions.
> 
> The beam light on the home button can it be used to inform me about new notifications? Like missed calls, fb messages, sms etc?
> And my second question is can i use the nubia lockscreen on cyanogenmod rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



try this rom: https://mega.co.nz/#!4YBWkYpY!i-JHPmh3qKqeyx3sUXfhaX25_9q7RIHkTPeJW135Y_8
should be multilangual kitkat rom

also, i can try to translate the 1.13, but it might take time


----------



## Flow (Nov 13, 2014)

Funny thing... I've now seen the same behaviour on my ZTE V5 as I saw on my ZTE V987, which is: After making a phonecall, sometimes I need to re-enter the PIN codes for both SIM's. 
This happens very randomly, mostly after a phonecall using bluetooth (in the car), but also sometimes without bluetooth. 
(It has nothing to do with the car or bluetooth itself, because I have a totally different car now than I had before.)

Since I've installed MIUI V5 on the ZTE V987 I believe this never happened anymore.

Almost seems like a ZTE-specific issue. Maybe it's a bug in ZTE's Phone apk?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 13, 2014)

*asshol i am*

Hello, i make a mistake...i got today my first ZTE V5 back from repair (device no.1 with multilang stock 1.12 firmware) so i make "BACKUP ZTE V5 RedBull partitions" like fazerg wrote 2 pages back...then i wanted to copy the nandbackup from my current ZTE(device no.2) to the no.1, so i made a full TWRP nand backup ..then i moved it to the no.1 device and made wipe and restore from nand backup...but from then i have no imei and no signal...so i assume i have overwritten the no1. device efs table with the from no2. device...
So can I somehow push back the backed files to have the imei restored?

so i flashed back using reverse method of fazerg backup and everything is ok again  and for the curious ones..they changed me the whole motherboard (for free of course) so it was two months worth (from sending it to china till it came today to me).


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 13, 2014)

hello again! locale worked good so thank u for ur help! i am reading the forum and i got scared with all these imei and brick problems so i will stay with 1.13 stock rom. 

i was reading the guide about root and i am wondering if there is a way to root the phone without having to flash recovery and have to redownload all my apps. just the root thing. nothing else.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 13, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> hello again! locale worked good so thank u for ur help! i am reading the forum and i got scared with all these imei and brick problems so i will stay with 1.13 stock rom.
> 
> i was reading the guide about root and i am wondering if there is a way to root the phone without having to flash recovery and have to redownload all my apps. just the root thing. nothing else.

Click to collapse



gLAD I COULD HELP.
aBOUT THE BRICK THING...it happend me,because i was doing something i dont know. And there are other two bricks, so 3 brick so far is no big deal (as in other threads on other phones).
If you dont know what is recovery, custom rom, adb etc is better not to root your phone.
If there will be other method by not flashing the custom recovery everyone would use it.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 13, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> gLAD I COULD HELP.
> aBOUT THE BRICK THING...it happend me,because i was doing something i dont know. And there are other two bricks, so 3 brick so far is no big deal (as in other threads on other phones).
> If you dont know what is recovery, custom rom, adb etc is better not to root your phone.
> If there will be other method by not flashing the custom recovery everyone would use it.

Click to collapse



well my main problem is that i dont want to reinstall everything. that's why i dont want to  mess with the recovery thing. isn't there anyother way to install the root?


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 13, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Are you able to get-in in the Fastboot/Bootloader mode? If you are able to get in then you can just flash the Stock/CWM/TWRP Recovery and Flash the ROM again.. it will be fine..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
I tried everything and finally I used your ROM.
I have a question for you. How can I disable the speed text at the left of the WiFi - Data icon on the notification bar?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 14, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> Thanks
> I tried everything and finally I used your ROM.
> I have a question for you. How can I disable the speed text at the left of the WiFi - Data icon on the notification bar?

Click to collapse



Currently, I don't have V5 with me to check. I remember there is a option to disable it but I am not able to recall it. I think there is some tab for Traffic monitoring in Settings from where you can Disable it.


----------



## Flow (Nov 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> Funny thing... I've now seen the same behaviour on my ZTE V5 as I saw on my ZTE V987, which is: After making a phonecall, sometimes I need to re-enter the PIN codes for both SIM's.
> This happens very randomly, mostly after a phonecall using bluetooth (in the car), but also sometimes without bluetooth.
> (It has nothing to do with the car or bluetooth itself, because I have a totally different car now than I had before.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And yesterday the same thing happened spontaneously when I was not making a call. 
Lost signal on both SIM-cards as well. Had to re-enter PIN's to get the signal back.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




KallaiR said:


> well my main problem is that i dont want to reinstall everything. that's why i dont want to  mess with the recovery thing. isn't there anyother way to install the root?

Click to collapse



If you only flash another Recovery (I prefer CWM, that's closer to Stock Recovery than TWRP), but leave your ROM and everything else as it is, I think it should work to get Root  

The recovery itself should not mess up the ROM.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> well my main problem is that i dont want to reinstall everything. that's why i dont want to  mess with the recovery thing. isn't there anyother way to install the root?

Click to collapse



if you have time, please read the forum.
To get root, you just install custom recovery and from custom recovery you flash the root .zip file..there is no words of wiping anything!! SO you will not loose anything, only gain root access...GOSH


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

*Firmware 1.15*

On my google disk as soon as possible...
1.15 is patch for 1.13 stock firmware.....description in OP!!
Will report in this post whats new and so on...  stay tuned and don´t touch the dial! 

1-the camera app has many new features... GREAT!
2-new wallpapers 
3-new bootanimation (made from photos people send to ZTE)
4-design  changes in notifcation panel
5-the whole nubia ui is optimized for V5 device (the name of the os is NUBIA UI 2.5 V5!!


----------



## marus2 (Nov 14, 2014)

So much happens and I still have a brick 

Anyway - no multilanguage in 1.15 patch?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

marus2 said:


> So much happens and I still have a brick
> 
> Anyway - no multilanguage in 1.15 patch?

Click to collapse



"optimizing app 9 of 14 " i hate this patch updates..takes twice so long the initial boot.. :-/
No multilanguage...(i think there will be no multilang official firmware).
And the format of modem parittion didnt help? Why you dont send it to the seller for warranty repair?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## marus2 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes, repartitioning is the last step before sending it to china - I don't want wait 2 months
But I'm not sure how to do it, so I wait for fazerg advices...


----------



## xdacow (Nov 14, 2014)

*Does this version support EAP-SIM? cause i know 0.44 support!*

Does this version support EAP-SIM? cause i know 0.44 support!


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

xdacow said:


> Does this version support EAP-SIM? cause i know 0.44 support!

Click to collapse



how do i have to know?


----------



## xdacow (Nov 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> how do i have to know?

Click to collapse



just search one wifi spot, and try to choose the sim as flowing picture


----------



## xdacow (Nov 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> how do i have to know?

Click to collapse



like this


----------



## nunytes (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't have any update, it says I already have the latest update package. -.- how can I get the 1.15?


----------



## Flow (Nov 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> On my google disk as soon as possible...
> 1.15 is patch for 1.13 stock firmware.....description in OP!!
> Will report in this post whats new and so on...  stay tuned and don´t touch the dial!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good! Thanks for the info  

Will navin be making one without Chinese apps again?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I don't have any update, it says I already have the latest update package. -.- how can I get the 1.15?

Click to collapse



Download the update from my google disk. Flash stock recovery if you on custom recovery, wipe cache/dalvik cache, flash update...


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> To go to recovery: pres vol+ and power at the same time for 2 sec.
> 
> GUIDE TO INSTALL NEWER ROM/FIRMWARE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





DallasCZ said:


> if you have time, please read the forum.
> To get root, you just install custom recovery and from custom recovery you flash the root .zip file..there is no words of wiping anything!! SO you will not loose anything, only gain root access...GOSH

Click to collapse



the steps in red is where i read about wiping.. so i skip the wiping steps and follow the steps till no5? and i select on the bat file the option to root the phone?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 14, 2014)

Flow said:


> Sounds good! Thanks for the info
> 
> Will navin be making one without Chinese apps again?

Click to collapse



Sure!!...but currently I don't have V5 with me...so I can make but I can't test... 
Just checked the update file, seems it's just patch for the previous ROM so may be I will just include these files in my previous ROM.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> the steps in red is where i read about wiping.. so i skip the wiping steps and follow the steps till no5? and i select on the bat file the option to root the phone?

Click to collapse



but it is if you install new firmware.. 
:-/


----------



## navin_n (Nov 14, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> the steps in red is where i read about wiping.. so i skip the wiping steps and follow the steps till no5? and i select on the bat file the option to root the phone?

Click to collapse



Just for "ROOT" only, you can Skip all the wiping step and directly install CWM/TWRP through bat file (you can use DallasCZ's file or my file which is in my google drive) and then just flash SuperSU.Pro.v1.97.zip file from custom recovery... no need to do any wipe at all.... For SuperSU.Pro.v1.97.zip file, you can get it from my google drive.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

new ui on 1.15


----------



## nunytes (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't install it (at least with twrp), I don't know why..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I can't install it (at least with twrp), I don't know why..

Click to collapse



its your first update? OMFG.... stock update you can apply only on stock rom frim stock recovery (unless you modify updater script)... plrase read the forum...


----------



## nunytes (Nov 14, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> its your first update? OMFG.... stock update you can apply only on stock rom frim stock recovery (unless you modify updater script)... plrase read the forum...

Click to collapse



Normally I install stock ROM updates with custom recovery! It gives me an error with something like email odex when is checking the system to update


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 14, 2014)

so try it with stock recovery


----------



## nunytes (Nov 14, 2014)

I will. In last instance I wipe data and try again and restore after completed..


----------



## hans14101 (Nov 15, 2014)

*1.15 update*

I also can't update to 1.15. I tried with TWRP and stock recovery. Everytime with no succes.
http://zapodaj.net/1f8b1e2722574.jpg.html


----------



## navin_n (Nov 15, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Normally I install stock ROM updates with custom recovery! It gives me an error with something like email odex when is checking the system to update

Click to collapse



It's because it couldn't verify the email app... may be you have deleted it... you can do factory restore or reflash the stock 1.13 and try it..... it should work...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 15, 2014)

hans14101 said:


> I also can't update to 1.15. I tried with TWRP and stock recovery. Everytime with no succes.
> http://zapodaj.net/1f8b1e2722574.jpg.html

Click to collapse



you really...really on stock untouched 1.13 firmware? Its important because this update is not the whole system firmware, but only incremental patch, so it verifies the system files which the update will patch and when there are some diferencies, the patch update will stop (error 7).
I backed up my firmware, flashed stock recxovery, wiped data, flashed stock!!! 1.13 firmware and right from recovery flashed 1.15 update, then rebooted and everything was allright.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks to a combination of dallascz's bat file and navin_n's supersu.zip, i managed to install root on my phone! thank u both!!

now i have a minor problem.. when i go to check for update, it gives me error "unfortunately, software update has stopped". how can i fix it? any idea?
plus, in the ##36 menu, on the "other setting" what is the value that i should have in the "next check time" ?

edit. i think that u should update ur guides so there is a root only guide. many would find it useful. the steps i followed were:
1. installed proper drivers
2. enabled debugging options and unknown sources
3. ran dallascz bat file and installed custom recovery
4. from the custom recovery, i installed navin's superSU.zip
5. from dallascz bat file, i reinstalled stock recovery.

no wipes at all.


----------



## wwenigma (Nov 15, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> you really...really on stock untouched 1.13 firmware? Its important because this update is not the whole system firmware, but only incremental patch, so it verifies the system files which the update will patch and when there are some diferencies, the patch update will stop (error 7).
> I backed up my firmware, flashed stock recxovery, wiped data, flashed stock!!! 1.13 firmware and right from recovery flashed 1.15 update, then rebooted and everything was allright.

Click to collapse



Tried 1.15 update from your google drive, same what i downloaded from ZTEHN BBS. Maybe for U9180?

Now i try to reinstall 1.13 then apply that update.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 15, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Tried 1.15 update from your google drive, same what i downloaded from ZTEHN BBS. Maybe for U9180?
> 
> Now i try to reinstall 1.13 then apply that update.

Click to collapse



in updater script there is x9180 AND check if this is U,V or N 9180 version,so it should be for all variants.
I think that the updater script chceks for current apps and if you uninstalled some, the script will not continue.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 15, 2014)

in 1.15 they changed (switched)  the call ansver decline... so now when you want to answer a call you have to swipe down,  not up! it took me three call to manage that...


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 15, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> in 1.15 they changed (switched)  the call ansver decline... so now when you want to answer a call you have to swipe down,  not up! it took me three call to manage that...

Click to collapse



good change! my fingers arent that big so the swype down action to answer is very welcomed!


----------



## navin_n (Nov 15, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> Tried 1.15 update from your google drive, same what i downloaded from ZTEHN BBS. Maybe for U9180?
> 
> Now i try to reinstall 1.13 then apply that update.

Click to collapse



Need to have untouched stock V1.13 to install the update V1.15 otherwise it gives error...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Need to have untouched stock V1.13 to install the update V1.15 otherwise it gives error...

Click to collapse



THAT IS WHAT I SAYING FROM YESTERDAY..SOME PEOPLE ARE LAZY TO READ.. :-/ IT IS BECAUSE IT COMPARES THE FILES AND PATCHES THEM... PERSONALY I DONK NOW WHY TO DO THIS WAY...SURE IS BETTER TO ota 122 mb IMAGE THAN THE WHOLE SYSTEM, BUT I THINK WHEN THEY PATCH ALMOST EVERY SYSTEM APP IS BETTER TO RELEASE WHOLE SYSTEM IMAGE


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 15, 2014)

when i try to update i get error 7 (additional.apk)
is there any way to by-pass the checks so as to update?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 15, 2014)

navin_n said:


> It's because it couldn't verify the email app... may be you have deleted it... you can do factory restore or reflash the stock 1.13 and try it..... it should work...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's true. I've deleted the email app (and others). Factory reset wasn't enough, I needed to re-flash all the rom, the patch update and restore my data


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 15, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Yes, it's true. I've deleted the email app (and others). Factory reset wasn't enough, I needed to re-flash all the rom, the patch update and restore my data

Click to collapse



it is what i am saying from begining..you have to apply the 1.15 upon stock clean 1.13 firmware with no mods!!!!


----------



## nunytes (Nov 15, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> it is what i am saying from begining..you have to apply the 1.15 upon stock clean 1.13 firmware with no mods!!!!

Click to collapse



Yap, I know, that's what I did.
But the wifi tethering (portable hotspot) still not working..


----------



## kkffiirr (Nov 16, 2014)

a little present for you.
i have ported the multi lang from previous version to 1.15
i made a little patch file which will put the multilang apk in your current rom.

THIS PATCH MUST BE INSTALLED ON TOP OF VERSION 1.15, which mean that you have to update from 1.13 to 1.15 manually, and only then install my patch!
please leave me a feedback if everything works or not.

you can also "buy me a beer"....

download link: https://mega.co.nz/#!VcpnEYDZ!3FeefU6VoBanohYApgppROADBgR3NaVImIdpypZlKeA


----------



## navin_n (Nov 16, 2014)

*Hat's Off to proDOOMman*

*Updated MoKee ROM By proDOOMman (2014-11-14)*
Download Link: 
[KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 Mokee 4.4.4 2014/11/14 

*Change Log: *
1) Fast charge (off by default) 
2) Updated WIFI drivers 
3) MoKee keyboard replaced by LatinIME 
4) Fixed battery display level when charging during the phone is switched off
5) Change the performance profiles (now in Powersave mode applies smartmax, in Balanced - interactive)
6) kernel adds support for SWAP and ZSWAP
7) Added new modes of congestion control TCP (Credits to westwood of XDA)
8) Updated Kernel
9) Fixed build.prop (in previous versions of the firmware was not available in the Market, some applications). If you are upgrading without a wipe - it is desirable to clear the cache and data Google Play. 
10) MoKee OTA update now available as it is enlisted in MoKee site.

*Download links for updated CM11 and PAC ROM:*
[KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 CyanogenMod 4.4.4 CM11 2014/11/14 
[KTU84Q] ZTE V5 9180 PAC ROM 4.4.4 RC3 2014/11/14 

*Detailed updates/information for these Mokee, CM11 and PAC ROM can be obtained from the link below:*
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=594539&st=1540#entry35741014


----------



## peibol (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks proDOOMman!!!
Diferences between MoKee, PAC & CM11 ?¿??¿?¿


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 16, 2014)

can i apply the 3.4.6 kernel patch on 1.15 firmware?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 16, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> can i apply the 3.4.6 kernel patch on 1.15 firmware?

Click to collapse



yes why not... i have it from beginning on 1.15.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 16, 2014)

one more question.. is there any youtube app older version that works well on our phone? or it was always problematic?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 16, 2014)

i don't use youtube so much and the latest version works well so far.


----------



## flaviocross1 (Nov 16, 2014)

How to upgrade to version 1.15 ? tried and failed .
Need wipe?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 16, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> How to upgrade to version 1.15 ? tried and failed .
> Need wipe?

Click to collapse



are you lazy to read [emoji35]?


----------



## flaviocross1 (Nov 17, 2014)

I got it!


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 17, 2014)

*1.15 full firmware package*

in some hours there will be on my google disk the full 1.15 firmware package (if anyone is interested). The upgrade package (1.13-1.15) remain there also.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 17, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> in some hours there will be on my google disk the full 1.15 firmware package (if anyone is interested).

Click to collapse



Yes,  I am.  Interested in full package  without  any modifications. Is  this the one?

Oops.  Found   your  message  in PM  with a  link to  baidu. Thanks. But it;s  asking  for password?


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 17, 2014)

i have 1.15 stock rom installed with multilingual patch installed. the way i upgraded the rom was 1.13-> 1.15 patch->1.15 language patch. i did not wipe anything during this upgrade. my problem is when i go to fm radio, it force closes.  does anyone else have this problem? everything else works perfect (my language is greek if someone can check it)


----------



## jazziac (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,My dear friend"dallas cz" can you tell me what's new for this update???
I think you are the"supreme master"for this phone:laugh::fingers-crossed:


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 17, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi everyone,My dear friend"dallas cz" can you tell me what's new for this update???
> I think you are the"supreme master"for this phone:laugh::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



read the posts from 14.11.2014..i posted some info about whats new...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 17, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Yes,  I am.  Interested in full package  without  any modifications. Is  this the one?
> 
> Oops.  Found   your  message  in PM  with a  link to  baidu. Thanks. But it;s  asking  for password?

Click to collapse



I have CWM nandroid backup...is it ok?


----------



## Flow (Nov 17, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Sure!!...but currently I don't have V5 with me...so I can make but I can't test...
> Just checked the update file, seems it's just patch for the previous ROM so may be I will just include these files in my previous ROM.

Click to collapse



No success until now?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 17, 2014)

Flow said:


> No success until now?

Click to collapse



Try this. I have made one. Inform me if there is any issue.
V9180 V1.15 Custom


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 18, 2014)

*problem*

I just received my zte v5!I have updated through stock recovery to 1.15 (i used the full rom not the patch) but i have this problem.I try through your istruction to install the  cwm recovery but its not possible.I have done all the right steps.Enable usb debugging run the bat file as adminstrator etc..Nothing happens in my phone!I open the bat file follow the steps but nothing..what can i do?i need to install gapps...thanks in advance.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 18, 2014)

Tsakalos, I do not  know  what's inside  that  bat  file.
Just my guess. You  may  have  to install  adb  drivers if they are not installed  from  batch  file. And  there  may be an issue with  WIndows 8  drivers compatibility and/or  your  locale.  If  you have  in  your  path  to archive anything  in Greek or  spaces  it may  fail


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 18, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Tsakalos, I do not  know  what's inside  that  bat  file.
> Just my guess. You  may  have  to install  adb  drivers if they are not installed  from  batch  file. And  there  may be an issue with  WIndows 8  drivers compatibility and/or  your  locale.  If  you have  in  your  path  to archive anything  in Greek or  spaces  it may  fail

Click to collapse



I have windows 7..i dont why this happens....


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 18, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I have windows 7..i dont why this happens....

Click to collapse



what happens?
0- download adb drivers from adbdriver.com and download the whole root+recovery direcotory
1-install adbdrivers
2-enable adb debbuging on your phone
3-connect your (powered on) phone to pc
4-on the phone you have to be prompted to allow adb from this loaction (mac adress of the computer you are connected to)
5-run batfile from naivn_n or my google drive (you have to download the whole root+recovery direcotry not only the bat file for god sake)
6-choose option to flash custom recovery
6-you have custom recovery


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 18, 2014)

0- download adb drivers from adbdriver.com and download the whole root+recovery direcotory
1-install adbdrivers
2-enable adb debbuging on your phone
3-connect your (powered on) phone to pc
4-on the phone you have to be prompted to allow adb from this loaction (mac adress of the computer you are connected to)

step 4 doesnt work for me..i do everything exactly as you say  but when i connect the phone nothing happens..It doesnt promt me nothing..so sorry for the trouble..


----------



## fazerg (Nov 18, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> but when i connect the phone nothing happens..It doesnt promt me nothing..so sorry for the trouble..

Click to collapse



 Itshould be  not an issue  these  days  but  quite  recently  many  android  devices  were not  recognized  via USB3 port in Windows. Is this not  your case?


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 18, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Itshould be  not an issue  these  days  but  quite  recently  many  android  devices  were not  recognized  via USB3 port in Windows. Is this not  your case?

Click to collapse



I dont have usb 3 in my laptop...thanks for your answer though..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 18, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I dont have usb 3 in my laptop...thanks for your answer though..

Click to collapse



and do you see any new devices in device manager in windows, when you plug the phone in? did you tried to run the adbdriver install program when the phone is connected to the laptop?


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 18, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> and do you see any new devices in device manager in windows, when you plug the phone in? did you tried to run the adbdriver install program when the phone is connected to the laptop?

Click to collapse



yes i can see a new device!also the adb driver installer the necessary drivers and    and in device status is checked ok!


----------



## navin_n (Nov 19, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> yes i can see a new device!also the adb driver installer the necessary drivers and    and in device status is checked ok!

Click to collapse



if you have problem using through bat file..then you can install rashr tool apk and flash the recovery you need through that app. you dont need PC in this case.

*Update:* Ooops...may be you can't install through Rashr tool because it needs rooted device and your device is not rooted yet..

Suggestion:
1. Download again the Recovery file either from my Google drive or DallasCZ. Be sure to download all files. This time don't run it as Admin..just run it in normal way and check.
2. Check if your debugging mode is working or not. For this, you connect the phone to PC and then from the CMD prompt you go to the download file's folder and type "adb shell" or "adb devices". If your debugging mode is ok, then it will display shell prompt or will show the device attached.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## stayros32001 (Nov 19, 2014)

When you talk on the phone and then you take it by ear, the screen turns on properly and always?
There are too many times that the screen is off and it turns on only after the other terminates the call.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 19, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> When you talk on the phone and then you take it by ear, the screen turns on properly and always?
> There are too many times that the screen is off and it turns on only after the other terminates the call.

Click to collapse



please reat the first three posts, then use search..this was answered many times...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 19, 2014)

stayros32001 said:


> When you talk on the phone and then you take it by ear, the screen turns on properly and always?
> There are too many times that the screen is off and it turns on only after the other terminates the call.

Click to collapse



Re-Calibrate the proximity sensor!!


----------



## Flow (Nov 19, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Try this. I have made one. Inform me if there is any issue.
> V9180 V1.15 Custom

Click to collapse



I Installed it as an update on your 1.12. Works perfect  
Only cleared cache and dalvik cache before installing v1.15 zip (with CWM). No need to do a Full wipe and clean install. Just an update.

Only thing is that I noticed was that Titanium Backup couldn't uninstall apps anymore. 
Had to uninstall and re-install Titanium Backup to get rid of some apps I don't need like Google+ after installing PA Gapps micro package.

After all that even YouTube works again!  
Version 5.16.4 from 20141110 PA Gapps, don't install updates after that (diabled auto-update in Google Play for YouTube app).


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 19, 2014)

navin_n said:


> if you have problem using through bat file..then you can install rashr tool apk and flash the recovery you need through that app. you dont need PC in this case.
> 
> *Update:* Ooops...may be you can't install through Rashr tool because it needs rooted device and your device is not rooted yet..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded the files from your drive and it works...But now i have 1 broblem!when i try to play a video on youtube says connection to server lost..I rebooted my phone but nothing..I'll try to reinstall it..any ideas?  is there an other Gapps package to install?

update..
.youtube partially fixed..Sometimes it works sometimes doesnt.I installed previous version 5.16.3 not the updated from playstore and it works...Though i dont know what i'm going to do in a few months when it will need update...any ideas?another gapps package?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 19, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I downloaded the files from your drive and it works...But now i have 1 broblem!when i try to play a video on youtube says connection to server lost..I rebooted my phone but nothing..I'll try to reinstall it..any ideas?  is there an other Gapps package to install?
> 
> update..
> .youtube partially fixed..Sometimes it works sometimes doesnt.I installed previous version 5.16.3 not the updated from playstore and it works...Though i dont know what i'm going to do in a few months when it will need update...any ideas?another gapps package?

Click to collapse



I HATE people like you ...for god sake why are you so lazy to use search on this thread? this was discussed here dozen times...and other people just wondering why there are 100 pages in this thread..its because you are lazy to search and read.... from now on i stop to respond to any quastion that was discussed manytimes and answered...Yeas you can say "whatever" i just say it in advance


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 19, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> I HATE people like you ...for god sake why are you so lazy to use search on this thread? this was discussed here dozen times...and other people just wondering why there are 100 pages in this thread..its because you are lazy to search and read.... from now on i stop to respond to any quastion that was discussed manytimes and answered...Yeas you can say "whatever" i just say it in advance

Click to collapse



Come on my friend dont be like that ok you are right...delete my last post ok?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 19, 2014)

Flow said:


> I Installed it as an update on your 1.12. Works perfect
> Only cleared cache and dalvik cache before installing v1.15 zip (with CWM). No need to do a Full wipe and clean install. Just an update.

Click to collapse



I am updating the size of the ROM by removing all the unwanted craps...I already finished it...but I will upload it tomorrow..

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




tsakalos125 said:


> I downloaded the files from your drive and it works...But now i have 1 broblem!when i try to play a video on youtube says connection to server lost..I rebooted my phone but nothing..I'll try to reinstall it..any ideas?  is there an other Gapps package to install?
> 
> update..
> .youtube partially fixed..Sometimes it works sometimes doesnt.I installed previous version 5.16.3 not the updated from playstore and it works...Though i dont know what i'm going to do in a few months when it will need update...any ideas?another gapps package?

Click to collapse



Great it worked for you!!!


----------



## marus2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am back in game.

My redbull was ressurected from clinical death...
Big thanks to fazerg, without him, I still have a brick.

So I'm preparing a new thread for such bricked phone for other users.


----------



## fazerg (Nov 20, 2014)

marus2 said:


> I am back in game.
> 
> My redbull was ressurected from clinical death...
> Big thanks to fazerg, without him, I still have a brick.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Great!
It  was actually not really dead dead,  as in DallasCZ case.  From the other  side if  anyone  can get anywhere  those two files it should be  possible to resurrect phones in such cases too. Despite  on his  phone  MB  has been changed and similar diagnosis  I've read  was  done for another  ZTE  nubia  phone  by  very respected service. That  phone  was restored but  all files were available for  it. It was not V5 redbull


----------



## navin_n (Nov 20, 2014)

fazerg said:


> Great!
> It  was actually not really dead dead,  as in DallasCZ case.  From the other  side if  anyone  can get anywhere  those two files it should be  possible to resurrect phones in such cases too. Despite  on his  phone  MB  has been changed and similar diagnosis  I've read  was  done for another  ZTE  nubia  phone  by  very respected service. That  phone  was restored but  all files were available for  it. It was not V5 redbull

Click to collapse



Yes, I am trying to get those two files .mbn and .hex through my Chinese friends. If I get hold of these files, I will share it to you all...


----------



## jazziac (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi everybody,i've updated my phone with the 1.15 firmware and all seem perfect!!!!!...i'm happy
The only thing really annoying is that for every update you need to reinstall every time the "google apps"...
For the rest,i recommande to make a backup before upgrading!!!!!!
I want to thank my "virtual friend dallas cz":fingers-crossed:!!!!!!...man all you do with this post it's great thank you so much for all your support:good::good::good:
P.S:for all users/readers on this post,please try to read and thank people like "dallas cz"for his efforts!!!!!...it's free and doesn't hurt


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hi everybody,i've updated my phone with the 1.15 firmware and all seem perfect!!!!!...i'm happy
> The only thing really annoying is that for every update you need to reinstall every time the "google apps"...
> For the rest,i recommande to make a backup before upgrading!!!!!!
> I want to thank my "virtual friend dallas cz":fingers-crossed:!!!!!!...man all you do with this post it's great thank you so much for all your support:good::good::good:
> P.S:for all users/readers on this post,please try to read and thank people like "dallas cz"for his efforts!!!!!...it's free and doesn't hurt

Click to collapse



thanks...
and for me install gapps is matter of 1 minutes (flash gapps trough recovery), and of course you can restore this from for example titanium backup.


----------



## marus2 (Nov 20, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> thanks...
> and for me install gapps is matter of 1 minutes (flash gapps trough recovery), and of course you can restore this from for example titanium backup.

Click to collapse



Argh, you really don't know, how long it last, until I yesterday discover that even at stock ROM I have to install GApps (I know, I have to read 2nd post).

Flashed 1.15 - power phone first time, optimizing app (neverending), add google account, can't connect to google. Hm
Flashed CM11 from 18.11.2014 - camera app doesn't work...Hm, pitty, lets flash some stock
Flashed 1.13 - power phone first time, optimizing app, add google account, can't connect to google. Hm, hmm
Flashed 1.12 - power phone first time, optimizing app, add google account, can't connect to google -  what the hell, my phone came with 1.12 and it works! I would try to run play store. Hmph, there is no playstore. Where the hell is the playstore?  

Let's flash some :good: micro GApps - not enought free space in system folder. Grrr. 
I download pico GApss - hurray, I have google account :victory: - 3 hours in the a..

So I downloaded Navin_n custom 1.15, flashed it and all works on the first boot. Even optimizing app on first boot is faster.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 20, 2014)

you make me laugh    or how is it in english.... ROFL


----------



## jazziac (Nov 20, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Argh, you really don't know, how long it last, until I yesterday discover that even at stock ROM I have to install GApps (I know, I have to read 2nd post).
> 
> Flashed 1.15 - power phone first time, optimizing app (neverending), add google account, can't connect to google. Hm
> Flashed CM11 from 18.11.2014 - camera app doesn't work...Hm, pitty, lets flash some stock
> ...

Click to collapse



well,i agree with you and specially when you are not "an expert"(it's my case)and it's the first time you do that!!!!!
However when you got "experience"then it's o.k...just to keep the "gapps"in your phone and...all it's allright


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> well,i agree with you and specially when you are not "an expert"(it's my case)and it's the first time you do that!!!!!
> However when you got "experience"then it's o.k...just to keep the "gapps"in your phone and...all it's allright

Click to collapse



or you take a time to read athe whole three posts and you will know you have to download and install gapps even on stock firmware


----------



## jazziac (Nov 20, 2014)

But when you are a stupid guy (like me) the only thing you want is...UPGRADING!!!!!and not read but fortunaltly there's "cool guy" like you"dallas cz"


----------



## navin_n (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> well,i agree with you and specially when you are not "an expert"(it's my case)and it's the first time you do that!!!!!
> However when you got "experience"then it's o.k...just to keep the "gapps"in your phone and...all it's allright

Click to collapse



usually my custom ROM is just stock rom with Gapps + rooted+unwanted apps removed... so if you install it no need to install gapps again....just restore the previous data and apps from backup after flashing...


----------



## jazziac (Nov 20, 2014)

Can someone post all the alternative rom link here(like cyanogenmode....)i think it will be very cool for all:fingers-crossed:
(I know"dallas cz"post some links in the first pages)


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## proDOOMman (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Can someone post all the alternative rom link here(like cyanogenmode....)i think it will be very cool for all:fingers-crossed:
> (I know"dallas cz"post some links in the first pages)

Click to collapse


http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=X9180
https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw


----------



## navin_n (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Can someone post all the alternative rom link here(like cyanogenmode....)i think it will be very cool for all:fingers-crossed:
> (I know"dallas cz"post some links in the first pages)

Click to collapse



Check my POST #954. I have posted the links for stable CM11, Mokee and PAC ROMs.

*Other Alternatives but these ROMs are mainly ported from Chinese popular OS by Chinese Developers so it won't have GApps and will have only EN/CN. I can't give you the detailed review on these ROMs because I have not tried all except MIUI.  You can try and check it yourself. *
Links to download the ROMs from my Baidu Drive:
1. BaiduOS ROM
2. IUNI OS
3. ColorOS
4. MIUI ROM
5. LewaOS (Android Version 4.3)


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 20, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Can someone post all the alternative rom link here(like cyanogenmode....)i think it will be very cool for all:fingers-crossed:
> (I know"dallas cz"post some links in the first pages)

Click to collapse



proDOOMmans roms MOKEE,PAC, CM11  have a mega disk url (added to first post)
Chineese roms are on bbs.ztehn.com and on bbs.anzhi.com - very good roms, but they have mostly added some settings addons and they are only in Chinese.
I am planing to translate some firmware with chinese addons to englich,but i wait to 4.4.4 firmware (zte v5s and v5max allready running on 4.4.4. firmware) which will be the last on kitkat. then ZTE will start to release new 5.0 lolipop based firmware, which will be with new NUBIA UI and till this will be i will use the final kitkat firmwar efor aour device.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have 1.15 version and i have 2 problems..The first is when i install an aplication there are created 2 shortucts for the app..i dont know why this happens..i tried also navins rom 1.15 the same problem.There other problem is that i have 2 sims and i have selected to call from the second sim but when i try to make a call it calls from the first sim....i have to open the contact and select from there from witch sim to call..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 20, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I have 1.15 version and i have 2 problems..The first is when i install an aplication there are created 2 shortucts for the app..i dont know why this happens..i tried also navins rom 1.15 the same problem.There other problem is that i have 2 sims and i have selected to call from the second sim but when i try to make a call it calls from the first sim....i have to open the contact and select from there from witch sim to call..

Click to collapse



1-in google play store go to settings and disable "create shortcut on homescreen". for current double icons clear cache of the launcher. 
2-i don't use 2 sims,  but did u consider to switch the sims,  that the prefered one is the first sim?


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 20, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> 1-in google play store go to settings and disable "create shortcut on homescreen". for current double icons clear cache of the launcher.
> 2-i don't use 2 sims,  but did u consider to switch the sims,  that the prefered one is the first sim?

Click to collapse



The setting in playstore worked!!The clear cache didnt work on launcher and i did clear data...it worked!but you have to re arrange your icons and folders...

The second slot is only 3g so i cant swap it to the first as i wont have 3g...thanks very much Dallascz!!

update..any ideas why my phone cant to free wifi but in my house and other places that have protected wifi i can??I was side by side with a Lenovo and a Samsung and they where able to connect but i couldnt..


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> The setting in playstore worked!!The clear cache didnt work on launcher and i did clear data...it worked!but you have to re arrange your icons and folders...
> 
> The second slot is only 3g so i cant swap it to the first as i wont have 3g...thanks very much Dallascz!!
> 
> update..any ideas why my phone cant to free wifi but in my house and other places that have protected wifi i can??I was side by side with a Lenovo and a Samsung and they where able to connect but i couldnt..

Click to collapse



Please don't misunderstand that only one slot is dedicated to 3G. Either slot can work in 3G mode but not at same time so it doesn't matter which slot you put your sim. 

For wifi reception, i have also mentioned in earlier post that if the wifi router are relatively old some newer Qualcomm chipsets are not able to connect. I have already faced this issue.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Please don't misunderstand that only one slot is dedicated to 3G. Either slot can work in 3G mode but not at same time so it doesn't matter which slot you put your sim.
> 
> For wifi reception, i have also mentioned in earlier post that if the wifi router are relatively old some newer Qualcomm chipsets are not able to connect. I have already faced this issue.

Click to collapse



Yeap.. You are right.. When i tested the sim ports i probably had bad reception so i assumed that the second port is 3g...by the time i changed my sim the signal was good again and i came to this conclusion..


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

I have updated v1.15 Custom Rom with Kernel 3.4.6. Fill free to try it. 
ZTE V5 X9180 V1.15 Custom with Kernel 3.4.6


----------



## honzajs (Nov 21, 2014)

navi_n :I have yesterday upgrade to 1.15. without kernel... regardless thanks, works so good


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

honzajs said:


> navi_n :I have yesterday upgrade to 1.15. without kernel... regardless thanks, works so good

Click to collapse



Anyway if you still want to use 3.4.6 Kernel then you can only flash the kernel also. Flashable Kernel Patch is in Google Drive. Check it.


----------



## Flow (Nov 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I have updated v1.15 Custom Rom with Kernel 3.4.6. Fill free to try it.
> ZTE V5 X9180 V1.15 Custom with Kernel 3.4.6

Click to collapse



Cool, thanks. But what are the differences with the stock Kernel?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Cool, thanks. But what are the differences with the stock Kernel?

Click to collapse



Changes in Kernel 3.4.6 (Credits to Chiwahfj of ATX-C Team)
1. Optimized and enhanced Kernel power management settings.
2. Optimized I/O handling for smoother and faster response/performance when running multiple tasks at same time.
3. Enhanced ability to handle background processes.
4. Streamlined and optimized "boot.img" size is of 4.81MB in comparison to 6.64MB stock image.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Changes in Kernel 3.4.6 (Credits to Chiwahfj of ATX-C Team)
> 1. Optimized and enhanced Kernel power management settings.
> 2. Optimized I/O handling for smoother and faster response/performance when running multiple tasks at same time.
> 3. Enhanced ability to handle background processes.
> 4. Streamlined and optimized "boot.img" size is of 4.81MB in comparison to 6.64MB stock image.

Click to collapse



the speed.zip what does exactly do?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 21, 2014)

zipalign and optimized sqlite database command


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> the speed.zip what does exactly do?

Click to collapse



which speed.zip file?? what are you referring to??


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> which speed.zip file?? what are you referring to??

Click to collapse



In your google drive... Anyway.. I dont understand what it can to but anyway thanks...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 21, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> In your google drive... Anyway.. I dont understand what it can to but anyway thanks...

Click to collapse



My google drive don't have any speed.zip file......????..
May be you are referring to DallasCZ's drive...


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 21, 2014)

navin_n said:


> My google drive don't have any speed.zip file......????..

Click to collapse



Maybe its in dallascz and i got confused...


----------



## jazziac (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

       I just would like to thank all users from this post who participate and contribute to this post and gave me the opportunity to know a lot of things about this fantastic"chinese" phone for me chineses brands got the best quality/price and got a little"one more thing".......i'm french and in france you've got a lot of brands very famous which NEVER-NEVER upgrade their products!!!!!!!!!....i will never buy these products anymore!!!!!
Thanks to you guys and especially "dallas cz"for opening this thread


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 21, 2014)

*¨Xposed Framework*

anyone got XPOSED framework  working with gravity box on sotck firmware? I found 3 versions of modded jar file and apk  install but no one works....


----------



## marus2 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Unbrick guide*

Guys, 
I made step by step guide for unbrick phone, as I promised...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/unbrick-zte-v5-red-bull-v9180-2gb-ram-t2948863

So don't wory about bricking now. And I suggest to all - do backup while you can  
You won't have problem with donors if you haven't any.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> anyone got XPOSED framework  working with gravity box on sotck firmware? I found 3 versions of modded jar file and apk  install but no one works....

Click to collapse



i wouldn't recommend trying to use the xposed framework with stock rom. zte UI is so custom and the xposed framework would only mess up your rom. i have read saying so and from a developer for a similar phone (nubia z7 mini). he concluded that using xposed would only "damage" the functionality of the phone.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 22, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> i wouldn't recommend trying to use the xposed framework with stock rom. zte UI is so custom and the xposed framework would only mess up your rom. i have read saying so and from a developer for a similar phone (nubia z7 mini). he concluded that using xposed would only "damage" the functionality of the phone.

Click to collapse



i know this but on the other hand on every chinese forum regarding ZTE V5, ZTE Z7 and so are threads about installing and using xposed framework, but they have their own chinese language version of xposed framework.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 22, 2014)

*ZTE Camera*

on my google drive there is folder "zte camera" where i put the nubia_camera_V1.0.40_ru.apk  so you can use the great camera app on any custom rom even if the language is not english...enjoy BoyZZZZZ


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> on my google drive there is folder "zte camera" where i put the nubia_camera_V1.0.40_ru.apk  so you can use the great camera app on any custom rom even if the language is not english...enjoy BoyZZZZZ

Click to collapse



what persmissions needs?we copy it to the system apps right??thanks..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 22, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> what persmissions needs?we copy it to the system apps right??thanks..

Click to collapse



i only installed it as normall app,so no permissions to set, but if you wish to have it as system app just copy it to system/app folder and set permissions to 644


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 22, 2014)

hello, do u still have white spots when using flash with 3rd party camera apps?

 i just tried google camera and i got that problem (stock 1.15 rom)


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 22, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> hello, do u still have white spots when using flash with 3rd party camera apps?
> 
> i just tried google camera and i got that problem (stock 1.15 rom)

Click to collapse



I trie dnow and there are white spots when using flash.. 
But i dont use flash so no big problem for me.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 22, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> I trie dnow and there are white spots when using flash..
> But i dont use flash so no big problem for me.

Click to collapse



yes me too. plus, i find the stock camera app much more useful!

my only consern is that i would like more the stock gallery. is there any way we can get it to our phone? the zte gallery some times force closes and i have to clear app data to make it work well again.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 22, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> yes me too. plus, i find the stock camera app much more useful!
> 
> my only consern is that i would like more the stock gallery. is there any way we can get it to our phone? the zte gallery some times force closes and i have to clear app data to make it work well again.

Click to collapse



stock camera works well beside the flash issue,  and there is the mokee gallery.. the camera app has inly some sort of picture browser,  not the main gallery.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi i have zte v5 9180 1bg/4gb rom....while rooting the phone with kingo root the phone stuck on Loopboot.
please suggest what do next
i not A TECHI JUST TRIED SOMETHING FOLLOWING THE STEPS ON WEB.....


----------



## navin_n (Nov 23, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> Hi i have zte v5 9180 1bg/4gb rom....while rooting the phone with kingo root the phone stuck on Loopboot.
> please suggest what do next
> i not A TECHI JUST TRIED SOMETHING FOLLOWING THE STEPS ON WEB.....

Click to collapse



Boot in Recovery Mode and do Factory Reset.


----------



## roti86 (Nov 23, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> on my google drive there is folder "zte camera" where i put the nubia_camera_V1.0.40_ru.apk  so you can use the great camera app on any custom rom even if the language is not english...enjoy BoyZZZZZ

Click to collapse



It does not work on Mokee for some reason, I tried to install is as normal apk


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Boot in Recovery Mode and do Factory Reset.

Click to collapse



have tried that but sti not booting up? anyother way to install boot files ?


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

*bootloop*



saritkgp143 said:


> have tried that but sti not booting up? anyother way to install boot files ?

Click to collapse



The ony thing it does is if i select download mode it opens up all the folder and drives for the phone but back screen on phone


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 23, 2014)

roti86 said:


> It does not work on Mokee for some reason, I tried to install is as normal apk

Click to collapse



i am using it on mokee right now without any issue... i also installed it as normal app


----------



## navin_n (Nov 23, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> The ony thing it does is if i select download mode it opens up all the folder and drives for the phone but back screen on phone

Click to collapse



If you can go to Stock recovery (Nubia Recovery) then you can easily flash the Stock ROM. You can find the stock ROMs in DallasCZ's Google Drive. 

The ROMs in my drive are modded ones so it needs Custom Recovery (CWM or TWRP) to flash it. It will fail if you try to install it through Stock recovery.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If you can go to Stock recovery (Nubia Recovery) then you can easily flash the Stock ROM. You can find the stock ROMs in DallasCZ's Google Drive.
> 
> The ROMs in my drive are modded ones so it needs Custom Recovery (CWM or TWRP) to flash it. It will fail if you try to install it through Stock recovery.

Click to collapse



tried run the run.bat..........connected the phone....bt not sure wether it detected....it said successfuy flashed...seect boot recovery.....after cicking on boot recovery it went to the nubia system recovery

so is the cwm installed/////?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 23, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> tried run the run.bat..........connected the phone....bt not sure wether it detected....it said successfuy flashed...seect boot recovery.....after cicking on boot recovery it went to the nubia system recovery
> 
> so is the cwm installed/////?

Click to collapse



If you run the bat file you will get the options to chose. Just enter your choice accordingly. For Example: If you enter " 1 ", then it will install CWM recovery...and if successfully flashed then you will get CWM recovery not Nubia System Recovery.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## fazerg (Nov 23, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Guys,
> I made step by step guide for unbrick phone, as I promised...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/unbrick-zte-v5-red-bull-v9180-2gb-ram-t2948863
> ...

Click to collapse



There is probably much  easier or rather faster  way.  And you do not need  donor phone. But it's still good to  have full backup of your own phone.
Basically  the method is  exactly the  same  but you need to flash  with dd only  first part of  disk  which  contains partition table boot records etc. 
Unpack attached  file  and  type in  Linux  terminal while being in the  directory where file unpacked:

```
dd if=head.img of=/dev/sdx
```
where x  stands for  drive letter of your  corrupted  phone.
Disconnect USB  cable, reset  the  battery and boot  the phone. 
If it  does not  boot  normally it should  boot at least  to  recovery or  fastboot  mode


----------



## marus2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, that's the easy way ☺ I'll update my post on my thread as soon as I'll be on computer... 

Or you can do a reply


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If you run the bat file you will get the options to chose. Just enter your choice accordingly. For Example: If you enter " 1 ", then it will install CWM recovery...and if successfully flashed then you will get CWM recovery not Nubia System Recovery.

Click to collapse



Let me get this way!....fisrt run the bat file.it gives few option....so after connection i can only goes to nubia recovery or fast boot menu....
so which mode you want me to boot the phone fisrt? 

please suggest


----------



## navin_n (Nov 23, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> Let me get this way!....fisrt run the bat file.it gives few option....so after connection i can only goes to nubia recovery or fast boot menu....
> so which mode you want me to boot the phone fisrt?
> 
> please suggest

Click to collapse



As you are able to go in Stock Nubia Recovery....you can just flash the STOCK ROM and for this first you need to download the stock rom, put it in SD Card and flash it through Nubia Recovery. 

After you flash the STOCK ROM, your problem will be resolved but probably you want to root your device + install GAPPS...and for this  you will require to install the CWM or TWRP recovery for flashing the Root files and GApps.

So, I was suggesting why don't you just flash the custom recovery from the initial process and then just flash the modded ROMs that you have downloaded from my google drive. Anyway, to use the bat file I asked you to use, you need to first put the phone in FASTBOOT mode ( it's the mode where you can see bunch of menus like Continue to Boot, Recovery, Dload mode etc.) ....connect the cable and run the bat file for flashing the desired Custom Recovery (CWM or TWRP).... 
(Note: You need to install the adb drivers if you want to use run.bat file. If the drivers are not properly installed, it will not work.   Download the adb drivers from my google drive and install it first before proceeding to any steps I have mentioned)

If you are still not able to get what I mean to say then take time and read the whole forum thoroughly.... all these are already explained many times in this forum...


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 23, 2014)

navin_n said:


> As you are able to go in Stock Nubia Recovery....you can just flash the STOCK ROM and for this first you need to download the stock rom, put it in SD Card and flash it through Nubia Recovery.
> 
> After you flash the STOCK ROM, your problem will be resolved but probably you want to root your device + install GAPPS...and for this  you will require to install the CWM or TWRP recovery for flashing the Root files and GApps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I guess the driver is not getting installed....in device manager is shows android and exclamation mark....i have installed zte usb drivers (http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/643/3635/soft/2013091110335069.zip)....tried to run adb....dont know wats wrong???

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




saritkgp143 said:


> I guess the driver is not getting installed....in device manager is shows android and exclamation mark....i have installed zte usb drivers (http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/643/3635/soft/2013091110335069.zip)....tried to run adb....dont know wats wrong???

Click to collapse




even i have tried putting the cstom cwm zip to storage folder and tried to flash  by install update from sdcard but it fails,

i get fowing message

--install /ext_sdcard/.storage
finding update package
opening udate package
verifying update package
E:footer is wrong
E:signature verification faied
installation aborted

oooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 23, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> I guess the driver is not getting installed....in device manager is shows android and exclamation mark....i have installed zte usb drivers (http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/643/3635/soft/2013091110335069.zip)....tried to run adb....dont know wats wrong???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you dont know what are you doing please dont do it. 
you have to download abddrivers,  enable adb in developer options,  then root the phone via bat file (of course you have to download the whole directory,  not only the bat file) then in new window, that will popup when you run the bat file,  choose cwm or twrp recovery,  the phone should reboot to bootloader,  choose boot recovety and you should see cwm or twrp recovery where you can flash gapps and root... its simple as hell and was described here dozen times. [emoji1]


----------



## navin_n (Nov 24, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> I guess the driver is not getting installed....in device manager is shows android and exclamation mark....i have installed zte usb drivers (http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/643/3635/soft/2013091110335069.zip)....tried to run adb....dont know wats wrong???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you do the simple way first if you don't know what you are doing?
 i told you to download Stock ROM and just flash it from Nubia Recovery..After flashing the stock rom, your phone will be working again....For other things like Root and GAPPs you can do it later. You just download the stock rom from DallasCZ's drive.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Nov 24, 2014)

First you must download the STOCK rom and flash it from stock recovey!If you are trying with the bat file you will never succeed because your phone cant boot!Just flash the stock rom and leave root ,and custom roms for later!


----------



## navin_n (Nov 24, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> First you must download the STOCK rom and flash it from stock recovey!If you are trying with the bat file you will never succeed because your phone cant boot!Just flash the stock rom and leave root ,and custom roms for later!

Click to collapse



He can boot the phone in FASTBOOT mode and I have modified bat file to run it from fastboot mode... anyway may be he has not properly installed adb drivers that's why it's failing...


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> He can boot the phone in FASTBOOT mode and I have modified bat file to run it from fastboot mode... anyway may be he has not properly installed adb drivers that's why it's failing...

Click to collapse



Sorry guys i know this might be pissing u off......but seriosuly i do not know much so tried all just checking some website.....guess i should have researched a bit............sorry once again

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




saritkgp143 said:


> Sorry guys i know this might be pissing u off......but seriosuly i do not know much so tried all just checking some website.....guess i should have researched a bit............sorry once again

Click to collapse



So what you are saying...first download the stock rom thats inside update 1.15 on computer then put the zip folder into sd card and boot to nubia recovery and then select install update from external sd card........and then it would do the process..................??????


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> So what you are saying...first download the stock rom thats inside update 1.15 on computer then put the zip folder into sd card and boot to nubia recovery and then select install update from external sd card........and then it would do the process..................??????

Click to collapse



Yes... just download the full update of v1.15 not the incremental one. And follow the steps that you have said. It will do...


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Yes... just download the full update of v1.15 not the incremental one. And follow the steps that you have said. It will do...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much....i will defintly try this and will let you know//.....

i dont find much articles on this phone for moding and doing stuffs on it even some flash tools this phone is not listed


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> Thank you very much....i will defintly try this and will let you know//.....
> 
> i dont find much articles on this phone for moding and doing stuffs on it even some flash tools this phone is not listed

Click to collapse



why you dont flash tools? in OP there is step by step guide how to root it and how to load custom recovery? Is easy as hell if you read it first and then following the guide.
There is allready modded kernel, custom ROMS like PAC, CM11, MOKEE, many Chinese custom roms, and you can mod it by many init.d scripts (like fly-on etc), you can apply dozens of universal android patches...etc.
And of course there are not so much articles and development (logicly) as for (for example) samsung galaxy S5, because there are not milions of users...
I envy navin_n´s calm to again and again help people with things,they can read in few post on this thread.


----------



## YabaYaba (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone use ColorOS2.0? Does anybody have a link to download


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

YabaYaba said:


> Does anyone use ColorOS2.0? Does anybody have a link to download

Click to collapse



Yes....I have already posted the links in the POST #1002 ...just check it...

I have posted not only ColorOS but also other ROMs.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> why you dont flash tools? in OP there is step by step guide how to root it and how to load custom recovery? Is easy as hell if you read it first and then following the guide.
> There is allready modded kernel, custom ROMS like PAC, CM11, MOKEE, many Chinese custom roms, and you can mod it by many init.d scripts (like fly-on etc), you can apply dozens of universal android patches...etc.
> And of course there are not so much articles and development (logicly) as for (for example) samsung galaxy S5, because there are not milions of users...
> I envy navin_n´s calm to again and again help people with things,they can read in few post on this thread.

Click to collapse




Ok i have downloaded the rom for zte v9180  but which folder shoud i place it i mean where in sd?????

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




saritkgp143 said:


> Ok i have downloaded the rom for zte v9180  but which folder shoud i place it i mean where in sd?????

Click to collapse



  hey buddy thanks it worked but it is chiness.........................how to change to english????? please advice


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> hey buddy thanks it worked but it is chiness.........................how to change to english????? please advice

Click to collapse



I am *pretty sure* when you first install the stock ROM and in the initial boot it will ask you to select the languages.  How could you miss that step??? 

Anyway, if you have skipped that step then you need to go "Settings---> Languages & Inputs ---> Select Language as English." for changing the language. Even if I write you in Chinese you will not able to get it...so please google or check in youtube for changing the language from Chinese to English. I guess there are plenty of postings and videos on changing the language. 

If you still can't find or change then check the following links:
Changing Language Chinese to English - Link 1
Changing Language Chinese to English - Link 2


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

i selected english but still got few things in chinnessw


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> i selected english but still got few things in chinnessw

Click to collapse



I guess you still have not read the first 3 post of this forum... Read it!!!!  ...there are list of apps (Chinese apps) that can be removed....

Anyway what you expect in Chinese phone...lol .... Indian Apps??...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I guess you still have not read the first 3 post of this forum... Read it!!!!  ...there are list of apps (Chinese apps) that can be removed....
> 
> Anyway what you expect in Chinese phone...lol .... Indian Apps??...

Click to collapse


 also losing nerves  i told ya  thhats the reason i dont respond to people who dont know what are thea doing and are so lazy,that they dont want to read the first three posts


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks very much...............a done thanks to u guys...............is there any cyanogenmode os for the zte v5 9180 1/4gb................and is there any problem after installing it.................if u have the link plz ost it


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> thanks very much...............a done thanks to u guys...............is there any cyanogenmode os for the zte v5 9180 1/4gb................and is there any problem after installing it.................if u have the link plz ost it

Click to collapse



AGAIN... READ THE OP! there is link to CM11 ROM! CM1 works well, besides the issue of using third party camera apps and flash! GRRRRRR


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> thanks very much...............a done thanks to u guys...............is there any cyanogenmode os for the zte v5 9180 1/4gb................and is there any problem after installing it.................if u have the link plz ost it

Click to collapse




DallasCZ said:


> AGAIN... READ THE OP! there is link to CM11 ROM! CM1 works well, besides the issue of using third party camera apps and flash! GRRRRRR

Click to collapse



LOL....I think he gonna ask again how to install CWM/TWRP....because without that he won't be able to install Custom ROMs...


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> LOL....I think he gonna ask again how to install CWM/TWRP....because without that he won't be able to install Custom ROMs...

Click to collapse



i have aready installed twrp.............its right i dont know much but still learning.........what is OP!?..........i searched but coud not get it


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> i have aready installed twrp.............its right i dont know much but still learning.........what is OP!?..........i searched but coud not get it

Click to collapse



OP means Original Poster (in forum, the first person to comment or post). You can take it as the first post of the forum.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> OP means Original Poster (in forum, the first person to comment or post). You can take it as the first post of the forum.

Click to collapse



got it..........but seriosy not getting the OP............


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 25, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> got it..........but seriosy not getting the OP............

Click to collapse



in the first post there is always everything you need to know ..please read the first htree posts, then ask.
There is link to how to flash new firmware, how to root the device, whre you find custom roms and so on.... PLEASE READ BEFORE ASKING THE SAME THING AGAIN AND AGAIN..


----------



## julian84 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, just bought this for my wife and i wonder do you have any idea how to make the caller photo bigger. The phone is really nice for the price, but  flawed by the nubia brand ui . I just can't stand it and switched to nova, but the settings and the system menus can't be changed. I really hope that some aosp rom will be available in the near future.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 25, 2014)

Ahahah, I'm not that lazy 
One question @navin_n or anyone that knows: the color OS version is really 2.0 or the latest one?


----------



## honzajs (Nov 25, 2014)

Juliann: caller foto bigger?  IMHO only with other ROM flash (CM11.....)
Or search on Google play  full hd caller...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 25, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Ahahah, I'm not that lazy
> One question @navin_n or anyone that knows: the color OS version is really 2.0 or the latest one?

Click to collapse



As per the Chinese forum,this is colorOS 2.0. But I am not sure as I have not installed and tested it.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




julian84 said:


> Hello, just bought this for my wife and i wonder do you have any idea how to make the caller photo bigger. The phone is really nice for the price, but  flawed by the nubia brand ui . I just can't stand it and switched to nova, but the settings and the system menus can't be changed. I really hope that some aosp rom will be available in the near future.

Click to collapse



ASOP based stable ROMs are already available like CM11, MoKee, PAC etc. You can try it. Just check the first post for download links.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 25, 2014)

? I will try everything to know if I like one of them 

Any hopes of anything like miui 6 or something like?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 25, 2014)

[download speeds are sooo low ]


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> in the first post there is always everything you need to know ..please read the first htree posts, then ask.
> There is link to how to flash new firmware, how to root the device, whre you find custom roms and so on.... PLEASE READ BEFORE ASKING THE SAME THING AGAIN AND AGAIN..

Click to collapse



Guys have installed the stock rom v1.15 with GApp update zip...........
after that rooted the phone
and flashed with custom recovery twrp and  the latest kernel from google drive....

fixed the language problem thanks to you all

got another issue now...phone is restarting automatically after every few mniutes

what seems to be the issue? and what should be done??


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 26, 2014)

and the phone is booting very very slow...............can we do something about it? and i tried to use the zip for the bootanimation but it failed..dont know why?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 26, 2014)

nunytes said:


> [download speeds are sooo low ]

Click to collapse



Yes, I know... Baidu Drive is hosted from the servers in China...so it's kinda slow outside China... 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




saritkgp143 said:


> and the phone is booting very very slow...............can we do something about it? and i tried to use the zip for the bootanimation but it failed..dont know why?

Click to collapse



May be something is not correct with your phone's system .... re-try flashing the ROM again ... As you have already got Custom Recovery(TWRP), why don't you directly flash custom ROMs from my google drive...and check... these ROMs are basically Stock ROM but just included GApps, Root and unwanted apps removed... 

*I REPEAT DON'T DO ANYTHING WHICH YOUR ARE NOT FAMILIAR OF LIKE FLASHING BOOTANIMATION FILES, CHANGING KERNELS ETC....YOU WILL END UP IN BRICKING YOUR PHONE...*


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 26, 2014)

could you suggest any cyanogenmod version compatable to my device zte v5 9180 1/4gb rom.........if u do please give me a link to download


----------



## navin_n (Nov 26, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> could you suggest any cyanogenmod version compatable to my device zte v5 9180 1/4gb rom.........if u do please give me a link to download

Click to collapse



OMG......YOU STILL HAVEN'T CHECKED THE OP....LOL... The link is already there.

If you still can't find the link in the 1st post then go to the following link....
proDOOMman's MEGA DRIVE Link for CM11, MoKee & PAC ROMs
(Credit's to proDOOMman for these ROMs)

FYI, CM11 is cyanogenmod incase if you don't know.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 26, 2014)

hey navin i got an issue..........phone is restarting every 5 minutes or so.................should i install the custom rom

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

You guys are hell of gem man....................i guess unless u guys i would nt have repaired  my phone


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> hey navin i got an issue..........phone is restarting every 5 minutes or so.................should i install the custom rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------
> 
> You guys are hell of gem man....................i guess unless u guys i would nt have repaired  my phone

Click to collapse


Sorry dude, but if you dont understand what are you doing, install stock 1.15 and gapps and let it be! For your safety!.
You are talking nonsense... you wrote:
"Guys have installed the stock rom v1.15 with GApp update zip...........
after that rooted the phone
and flashed with custom recovery twrp and the latest kernel from google drive...."
1-how you manage to install gapps trough stock recovery?
2-if you had custom recovery why you flashed twrp again?
The procedure and order what to install is in first three posts. (again,read it)

If the phone reboots, go to custom recovery, wipe cache and dalvik cache and try to reboot the phone. 
if the phone reboots then go to custom recovery and wipe data partition and reboot
if the phone reboots flash the original kernel and reboot
if the phone reboots, then wipe the system, install stock firmware 1.15, not the 100mb update, but the whole firmware (550mb or so), instal root, gapps and reboot...AND LET IT BE :laugh:


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Nov 26, 2014)

*+++++ Step by Step Guide to Install ROMs, recovery, gapps & root +++++*

People always asking again and again on flashing ROMs, Recovery, GApps, Root etc. So, I have made detailed step by step guide for this. Hope now it will be clear to everyone for these processes:

*GUIDE TO FLASH STOCK ROM:*
*NOTE:*
1. Be sure to backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding 
2. Ensure that Phone Battery is at least 40%.
3. Downloaded required STOCK ROM.
4. Phone with Stock Recovery.

*STEPS:*
1. Copy the downloaded zipped STOCK ROM to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Power-off the phone.
3. Put the phone in the Recovery Mode and for this you need to press Vol+ and Power button at the same time for few secs and then release the Power Button.
4. In the Stock Recovery, perform wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition (In the menu, use +/- volume keys to scroll up/down & power button for confirmation).
5. Depending on which SD card you have copied the zipped STOCK ROM, choose "Apply update from /sdcard" or "Apply update from external /sdcard" accordingly. 
6. Select the zipped STOCK ROM to flash.
7. Wait until you get the confirmation of successful flashing.
8. Reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now".
9. DONE. (Initial boot may take some time so have patience.)

*GUIDE TO INSTALL CUSTOM RECOVERY + CUSTOM ROM:*
*REQUIREMENTS:*
1. Be sure to backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding.
2. Working Windows PC with ADB Drivers installed - without proper installation of drivers the process will not be successful.
3. Ensure that Phone Battery is at least 40%. 

*STEPS: (If you need only Custom Recovery, then follow the steps from 2 to 7 and reboot the phone...other steps you can skip)*
1. Download the required zipped Custom ROM and copy it to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Download the Recovery Tool zip file. (Link to download the Tool) . Make sure to download whole files. After that copy the zipped file to the root directory of C:\ or any place you prefer and then unzip the downloaded file.
3. Enable USB debuging mode. ("Menu Button" >> System settings(Settings) >> About phone(On the phone) >> Tap 6 times on Build number>>"Back button">> More >> Developer options >> Enable USB Debugging)
4. Connect the phone to the PC.
5. Go to the folder where you have unzipped the Recovery Tool file, and then execute the batch file "run.bat".
6. In PC, new window will open. Input your choice of Custom Recovery accordingly.
7. Follow the steps on-screen until all completes.
8. After completion, in the Fastboot menu, select "Boot recovery".
9. If the Custom Recovery was flashed succesfully, you will get CWM or TWRP recovery menu.
10. Perform wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition. 
11. To flash the firmware: Select "Install ZIP" >> "choose zip from sdcard0 or sdcard1" depending on which SD card you have copied the ROM, external or internal >> Select Custom ROM >> Click Yes to flash selected ROM.
12. Wait until you get the confirmation of successful flashing. 
13. Reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now". 
14. DONE. (Initial boot may take some time so have patience.)

*GUIDE TO INSTALL GAPPs & ROOT:*
*REQUIREMENTS:*
1. Backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding, if necessary.
2. Requires CUSTOM RECOVERY.(Mandatory)

*STEPS:*
1. Download appropriate flashable zipped GAPPS & ROOT files and copy it to the root directory of External SD card or Internal SD card.
2. Power-off the phone.
3. Put the phone in the CWM or TWRP Recovery Mode and for this you need to press Vol+ and Power button at the same time for few secs and then release the Power Button.
4. Flash the zipped files (one at a time): Select "Install ZIP" >> "choose zip from sdcard0 or sdcard1" depending on which SD card you have copied the file, external or internal >> Select Zipped File >> Click Yes to flash selected file.
(No need to do wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition)
5. After successful flashing, reboot the phone by selecting "reboot system now". If it ask to fix the permission when you reboot, select Yes.
6. DONE. (Your phone will have GApps and Root Permission)

@DallasCZ , If you can move this post to 1st page, it will be great !!! Thanks!!


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

navin_n said:


> @DallasCZ , If you can move this post to 1st page, it will be great !!! Thanks!!

Click to collapse



On my way Captain!


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

Good tutorial  
By the way, I've already downloaded all the custom ROMs and I'll try them later with some time.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 26, 2014)

i was watching a video about zte v5 max and i saw that its rom is multilingual. can't we get that file and somehow use it so we can get full multilingual in our phone? i am not a developer so i don't know how the language thing works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nST99l_musU


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> i was watching a video about zte v5 max and i saw that its rom is multilingual. can't we get that file and somehow use it so we can get full multilingual in our phone? i am not a developer so i don't know how the language thing works.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nST99l_musU

Click to collapse



if you use search option in this thread you should know, that there is a patch to add multilanguage to stocjk 1.13 firmware...


----------



## navin_n (Nov 26, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Good tutorial
> By the way, I've already downloaded all the custom ROMs and I'll try them later with some time.

Click to collapse



You can try BaiduOS... it is pretty good.. Baidu is like Google for China...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

*baidu app on PC*

by the way i installed baidu app on my PC and the download is blazing fast...but you have to login to baidu (i use free qq account) and get used that the app is in chinese, but the basic things you get fast.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> if you use search option in this thread you should know, that there is a patch to add multilanguage to stocjk 1.13 firmware...

Click to collapse



the point of my post wasn't about the mulitlingual support (which isn't 100% translated in most languages included) but that it is probably fully translated if it is official and not a sellers mod.


----------



## navin_n (Nov 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> by the way i installed baidu app on my PC and the download is blazing fast...but you have to login to baidu (i use free qq account) and get used that the app is in chinese, but the basic things you get fast.

Click to collapse



Do you know you can have more than 2TB baidu cloud space if you use the app??   ... just install Baidu app in phone, login and then you can uninstall that app.. after that if you login from PC you will already have more than 2TB space....my baidu cloud space is more than 2.5TB already...

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




KallaiR said:


> the point of my post wasn't about the mulitlingual support (which isn't 100% translated in most languages included) but that it is probably fully translated if it is official and not a sellers mod.

Click to collapse



I think this is also seller modded multilingual version however it has included more language options. For sure, this is not official version.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Do you know you can have more than 2TB baidu cloud space if you use the app??   ... just install Baidu app in phone, login and then you can uninstall that app.. after that if you login from PC you will already have more than 2TB space....my baidu cloud space is more than 2.5TB already...

Click to collapse



nice, but on the other side, untill they make a english version the baidu app is useless...i use it only to download stuff from anzhi and ztehn 
I allready wrote them twice and asked for english translation


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know those things in chinese  but I have the Baidu app in my phone so the downloads are faster and I can pause and resume. But I don't need to login to have the downloader feature..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> the point of my post wasn't about the mulitlingual support (which isn't 100% translated in most languages included) but that it is probably fully translated if it is official and not a sellers mod.

Click to collapse



where did you saw that it is fully translated? i watched the video and there is only seen many languages, but no proof that the translation is better then our multilangual version.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 26, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I guess you still have not read the first 3 post of this forum... Read it!!!!  ...there are list of apps (Chinese apps) that can be removed....
> 
> Anyway what you expect in Chinese phone...lol .... Indian Apps??...

Click to collapse



Hey navin can I have ur Google drive link plz

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Can anyone help me with custom ROM Google folder where I can download custom ROM....for ZTE v5


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 26, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> Hey navin can I have ur Google drive link plz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> Can anyone help me with custom ROM Google folder where I can download custom ROM....for ZTE v5

Click to collapse



dude.. his google drive link is on every post he does.. look at his signature... for God's sake..

edit. i was looking around the roms available about our phone (mokee, cm, etc) and i saw that their size was only about 200-210mb in comparison to the stock rom that is about 700mb. why is there that big difference in size? the cm/mokee roms are like an update that "sit" on the stock rom? is this the reason of their smaller size? are they stock rom depended? (for example we can install the latest cm rom only on top of 1.15 stock rom)


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> dude.. his google drive link is on every post he does.. look at his signature... for God's sake..
> 
> edit. i was looking around the roms available about our phone (mokee, cm, etc) and i saw that their size was only about 200-210mb in comparison to the stock rom that is about 700mb. why is there that big difference in size? the cm/mokee roms are like an update that "sit" on the stock rom? is this the reason of their smaller size? are they stock rom depended? (for example we can install the latest cm rom only on top of 1.15 stock rom)

Click to collapse



no, they just have the only thing they need.. no bloatware, optimized and zipalighed apps etc.  it is standalone rom no update for god sake have you ever heard of cm rom in form of update to stock rom? ROFL.


----------



## KallaiR (Nov 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> no, they just have the only thing they need.. no bloatware, optimized and zipalighed apps etc.  it is standalone rom no update for god sake have you ever heard of cm rom in form of update to stock rom? ROFL.

Click to collapse



calm down dude.  i asked why the size difference is triple its size.  and did u see me saying the word "update" at my post? stock-rom depended i wrote.  completely different. rofl...


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> dude.. his google drive link is on every post he does.. look at his signature... for God's sake..
> 
> edit. i was looking around the roms available about our phone (mokee, cm, etc) and i saw that their size was only about 200-210mb in comparison to the stock rom that is about 700mb. why is there that big difference in size? the cm/mokee roms are like an update that "sit" on the stock rom? is this the reason of their smaller size? are they stock rom depended? (for example we can install the latest cm rom only on top of 1.15 stock rom)

Click to collapse



did you see the word update you wrote? you wrotew that you supposed that CM sit on stock rom..thi is rofl, if you dont know what does it mean so please read about it befor you write nonsense. ROFL ROFL


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

@navin_n, I've tried everyone! Maybe the Baidu is the better (more beauty), but useless. Button backlit don't work, camera app FC, almost apps are in chinese. I mean basic apps, like calendar, after switching to english. Maybe because I've downloaded it from TD-beta, maybe it have bugs, it's a version from this month.
By the way, IUNI OS is stock-like, I don't like it. 
So here I am, on nubia again and seeking to have miui 6 to give it a try and see if it's good as people say or not, I hope it comes fast for our devices if it happens someday..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

iam abou 5 days on latest (18112014) Mokee and  once in two days the google ui crashes and loads again..beside that all works well (and that third party camera flash makes ghosts).....very good rom.Fast as hell, many customizations.
But i miss the more advanced nubia camera that is in 1.15 version so i think i will go back to stock rom...there are some pictures of my customization of Mokee ROM.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

That's one of main reasons to I keep in stock ROM instead of mokee, I like the camera app. 
If it will be ported in future I'll think about changing it, because mokee or CM are faster, I know. But chooses need to be made!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

nunytes said:


> That's one of main reasons to I keep in stock ROM instead of mokee, I like the camera app.
> If it will be ported in future I'll think about changing it, because mokee or CM are faster, I know. But chooses need to be made!

Click to collapse



it is allready avaliable on nubia.cn/apps,  but the version is one from stock 1.13 and you vanuse it only if stock language is set to english,  or use modified version. But still not the latest one (like the one in 1.15).


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> it is allready avaliable on nubia.cn/apps,  but the version is one from stock 1.13 and you vanuse it only if stock language is set to english,  or use modified version. But still not the latest one (like the one in 1.15).

Click to collapse



I didn't knew that.. But the link don't work, it's something like page not found inside nubia site..


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 26, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I didn't knew that.. But the link don't work, it's something like page not found inside nubia site..

Click to collapse



i wrote it few pagrd back.. on my google disk there is thr modded version.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 26, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i wrote it few pagrd back.. on my google disk there is thr modded version.

Click to collapse



Ok, it's good to know, but for now I'll keep as I am.. It's not lagging much with patched kernel, so I'll wait for further news


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 27, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Ok, it's good to know, but for now I'll keep as I am.. It's not lagging much with patched kernel, so I'll wait for further news

Click to collapse



The mokee Rom link has two different links for the download...........what is the difference..............underneath it says OTA version file....

confused which one to download?

is the v9180 is same X9180 or is it different

i got the v5 9180 1/4gb rom....will it work?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 27, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> the mokee rom link has two different links for the download...........what is the difference..............underneath it says ota version file....
> 
> Confused which one to download?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again use search to find out whats the difference between x9180 and v9180, read something about your phone, read trough this thread using search button, and if you say that somewhere are some links to download please specify which link do you mean. And for last time, if you dont know about roms, firmware let it be and dont do anything with your phone, or you will spam the thread in a week to guide you how to unbrick your phone..really, please stop this nonsense questions.


----------



## Ange42 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi DallasCZ! I have read many post of you about this phone in this site. I have got this phone and I like it so much but when I bought it  from a Chinese site (tinydeal) the phone came to me without google apps  and for me it is important and useful google maps. 
Can you tell me how I can to root this phone? how app can I use , because I tried with  toowel root, vroot, root master... and of course with anzhi as you told in past post, but I can't. my phone is:
Zte v9180
android 4.4.2
kernel version 3.4.0-g 1520d93-00063-ge90f0ab ( with date Sat Aug 16 2014)
Can you help me? many thanks!!


----------



## marus2 (Nov 27, 2014)

ROFL... You must be kidding?

Hey Dallas, edit your signature and write there: READ THE FIRST POST


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 27, 2014)

Ange42 said:


> Hi DallasCZ! I have read many post of you about this phone in this site. I have got this phone and I like it so much but when I bought it  from a Chinese site (tinydeal) the phone came to me without google apps  and for me it is important and useful google maps.
> Can you tell me how I can to root this phone? how app can I use , because I tried with  toowel root, vroot, root master... and of course with anzhi as you told in past post, but I can't. my phone is:
> Zte v9180
> android 4.4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
please read the first  post (called OP) and then the second and third post (you allready should read this as you mentioned you red many my posts  ). There is written everything you have to know and do to have GAPPS installed.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 27, 2014)

marus2 said:


> ROFL... You must be kidding?
> 
> Hey Dallas, edit your signature and write there: READ THE FIRST POST

Click to collapse



Hes newbie..1 post on xda..so there is no need to be bad to him


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Hes newbie..1 post on xda..so there is no need to be bad to him

Click to collapse



After install stock v9180 rom phone keeps rebooting and wifi and buetooth does not work


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 27, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> After install stock v9180 rom phone keeps rebooting and wifi and buetooth does not work

Click to collapse



what steps did you make to instsll stock firmware? what firmware? did you tried to factory reset the phone?


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 27, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> what steps did you make to instsll stock firmware? what firmware? did you tried to factory reset the phone?

Click to collapse



i installed the update 1.15 from ur drive for v9180......it worked but bt and wifi did not work....so fashed custom rom from navins drive.....
there was 2 so did thel ast one.sti not working


----------



## navin_n (Nov 27, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> i installed the update 1.15 from ur drive for v9180......it worked but bt and wifi did not work....so fashed custom rom from navins drive.....
> there was 2 so did thel ast one.sti not working

Click to collapse



Did you do "wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition" before flashing ROM???


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Did you do "wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition" before flashing ROM???

Click to collapse



yes I did,......still not working and how to disable boot Animation and make I boot fast


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 27, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> yes I did,......still not working and how to disable boot Animation and make I boot fast

Click to collapse



bootanimation didnt speed your booting the phone. 
and why you trying to speed booting of firmware where dont wifi and bt work? 
you have to wipe and flash the rom again.. and dont aply any new kernels, patches etc.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 28, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> bootanimation didnt speed your booting the phone.
> and why you trying to speed booting of firmware where dont wifi and bt work?
> you have to wipe and flash the rom again.. and dont aply any new kernels, patches etc.

Click to collapse



will try and let you knw............in case if this does not work.......how to go to factory stock rom and stock recovery so that i cant give it to the service centre

problem is the stock rom u guys have they r in chinese in some parts and if these people get to know the versions and stuffs they would be able to detect that i have played with ma phone............


----------



## navin_n (Nov 28, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> will try and let you knw............in case if this does not work.......how to go to factory stock rom and stock recovery so that i cant give it to the service centre
> 
> problem is the stock rom u guys have they r in chinese in some parts and if these people get to know the versions and stuffs they would be able to detect that i have played with ma phone............

Click to collapse



We don't know which version you had before and where you bought your phone but one thing the Stock ROMs in DallasCZ's Drive is the *PURE* stock rom. 
If you are still in doubt, you go to the official ZTE V5 site and download the ROM yourself. 
http://www.ztehn.com/download.php
FYI, please don't tell us that official ZTE V5 site is in Chinese and how to download the ROM.


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 28, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> will try and let you knw............in case if this does not work.......how to go to factory stock rom and stock recovery so that i cant give it to the service centre
> 
> problem is the stock rom u guys have they r in chinese in some parts and if these people get to know the versions and stuffs they would be able to detect that i have played with ma phone............

Click to collapse



the roms are fully translated to english,  buz there are chinese apps because the phone us from china and is not intended to sell worldwide you know?
And with the issue you got,  its because you did something frong,  dont blame the phone, the phone works well,  you will spend money to send it back and after two months you become the same device and after you again will do flashing you dont understand,  you end with a phone with non working wifi and bt again [emoji23] [emoji23] 
 And as i said from begining,  please return the phone and buy one in a local store and dont try to do anything with the phone! for our safety.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 28, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> the roms are fully translated to english,  buz there are chinese apps because the phone us from china and is not intended to sell worldwide you know?
> And with the issue you got,  its because you did something frong,  dont blame the phone, the phone works well,  you will spend money to send it back and after two months you become the same device and after you again will do flashing you dont understand,  you end with a phone with non working wifi and bt again [emoji23] [emoji23]
> And as i said from begining,  please return the phone and buy one in a local store and dont try to do anything with the phone! for our safety.

Click to collapse



U guys r acting like u r the only life saver........common dude i confess i messed up my phone and with that concerned mind i was trying to seek help buddy....i never used any forums before neither tried to mod....now with state of mind cant go through all the threads and post right?still i tried to manage reading some pages which was really help full........u guys r advicers and if u advice or suggest people they would really apreciate,so please my kind request is help others as much as u can.......u will feel better

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




saritkgp143 said:


> U guys r acting like u r the only life saver........common dude i confess i messed up my phone and with that concerned mind i was trying to seek help buddy....i never used any forums before neither tried to mod....now with state of mind cant go through all the threads and post right?still i tried to manage reading some pages which was really help full........u guys r advicers and if u advice or suggest people they would really apreciate,so please my kind request is help others as much as u can.......u will feel better

Click to collapse



i am from india.........i got this phone from snapdeal as it was latest release in india in september...............i got the zte v5 9180 1gb ram/4gb rom version..........


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 28, 2014)

saritkgp143 said:


> U guys r acting like u r the only life saver........common dude i confess i messed up my phone and with that concerned mind i was trying to seek help buddy....i never used any forums before neither tried to mod....now with state of mind cant go through all the threads and post right?still i tried to manage reading some pages which was really help full........u guys r advicers and if u advice or suggest people they would really apreciate,so please my kind request is help others as much as u can.......u will feel better
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you will carefully read the three first posts, you will know how to flash a stock rom, so wipe and flash again stock rom, no root, no gapps, no kernels no bootanimations...just wipe and flash the stock firmware (the full 600mb package, not the 115 mb update).....then write us back... and if you have some problems, we will help, but you have to write us exactly step by step what you did (you never wrote this..only i flashed 1.15update)
And the forum is here to help people who cant find the answer in this thread..be honest man, if we will write the same things again and again (like in your case) this thread will heave 1000 sites. Look back last four pages ..almost all posts are from you or responds to your posts..useless space wasting, becouse if you will carefully read this thread and use search button you will find answers to almost all your questions, thats why a iam angry....
Its like you will stand under a big wall clock and every minute there will go some stranger and ask you "what time is now, please"...how long would you last to look to you wirst watch and tell it to them? D


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 28, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> if you will carefully read the three first posts, you will know how to flash a stock rom, so wipe and flash again stock rom, no root, no gapps, no kernels no bootanimations...just wipe and flash the stock firmware (the full 600mb package, not the 115 mb update).....then write us back... and if you have some problems, we will help, but you have to write us exactly step by step what you did (you never wrote this..only i flashed 1.15update)
> And the forum is here to help people who cant find the answer in this thread..be honest man, if we will write the same things again and again (like in your case) this thread will heave 1000 sites. Look back last four pages ..almost all posts are from you or responds to your posts..useless space wasting, becouse if you will carefully read this thread and use search button you will find answers to almost all your questions, thats why a iam angry....
> Its like you will stand under a big wall clock and every minute there will go some stranger and ask you "what time is now, please"...how long would you last to look to you wirst watch and tell it to them? D

Click to collapse



i understand................is there any way u can look into personally


----------



## nunytes (Nov 28, 2014)

It's obvious you did something wrong. I also have 1/4gb version and I don't have any issue. And I flash frequently to test ROMs. I'm not an expert, but I research before do anything, and now I have some knowledge with this phone (as I had before with xperia phone and my last mediatek phone). I'm always learning, like you. But the difference is that I read and ask once or two times and it's enough to clarify my doubts. 
For example, first time I flashed my xperia it gaves me a brick. Wrong firmware on it. I don't asked anyone how to fix it, I just searched for helpful threads here in xda. I remember at the beginning I asked something here, but that's because I didn't found my answers. That was enough and now this thread is full of tips and helping stuff, just search it!


----------



## saritkgp143 (Nov 28, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's obvious you did something wrong. I also have 1/4gb version and I don't have any issue. And I flash frequently to test ROMs. I'm not an expert, but I research before do anything, and now I have some knowledge with this phone (as I had before with xperia phone and my last mediatek phone). I'm always learning, like you. But the difference is that I read and ask once or two times and it's enough to clarify my doubts.
> For example, first time I flashed my xperia it gaves me a brick. Wrong firmware on it. I don't asked anyone how to fix it, I just searched for helpful threads here in xda. I remember at the beginning I asked something here, but that's because I didn't found my answers. That was enough and now this thread is full of tips and helping stuff, just search it!

Click to collapse



guys one problem....phone is restarting auto ony if i am locking the phone....?any idea?


----------



## DallasCZ (Nov 28, 2014)

did you factory reset the phone? did you try again to flash the stock firmware?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 28, 2014)

Yap, make sure you do factory reset. If the issue keeps, format /system with custom recovery and flash full ROM package.


----------



## watusi (Nov 29, 2014)

hi all....

now i am using ZTE V5 again

did you saw the GSM antenna...?it has a label of 4G label possible our V5 is 4G capable?thanks


----------



## navin_n (Nov 29, 2014)

Are you guys still having problem with Youtube Connection Timeout Error? 
Suddenly, I am having this problem with Youtube app after v1.15 upgrade because I freshly installed everything. 
I did try all the possible things that I could find in the internet...like change to Google DNS, uninstall/install Youtube, Stop service + Clear Data/Cache, install old version etc.. and I also don't have any Firewall or AdBlock apps installed.... but still I couldn't make it work. 

So, any other suggestion??


----------



## marus2 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've same problem... I solved it by playing videos in browser.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 29, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Are you guys still having problem with Youtube Connection Timeout Error?
> Suddenly, I am having this problem with Youtube app after v1.15 upgrade because I freshly installed everything.
> I did try all the possible things that I could find in the internet...like change to Google DNS, uninstall/install Youtube, Stop service + Clear Data/Cache, install old version etc.. and I also don't have any Firewall or AdBlock apps installed.... but still I couldn't make it work.
> 
> So, any other suggestion??

Click to collapse



I  can recommend what I did few times after flash new roms. But I advise, you must be persistent! If YouTube is system app, move it to user app with lucky patcher or titanium. Now reboot into recovery and wipe cache and maybe also dalvik is a good choice. Now reboot and open YouTube app. If the problem is still there, go to settings-apps-youtube, force close, wipe data and try to open again and do it some times until it works. 
Hope it helps


----------



## honzajs (Nov 29, 2014)

Change DNS on router... No in phone


----------



## nunytes (Nov 29, 2014)

honzajs said:


> Change DNS on router... No in phone

Click to collapse



LOL, you go out and connect to a hotspot at the shopping center or while you're taking a coffee and you go mix with the router?! Nope, the problem is with the phone/app and I get mine working few times this way.


----------



## jazziac (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,
I have a big problem with youtube!!!!!...
I can't watch any videos!!!!..i see a lot of answers in differents posts from this thread...but it doesn't function in my case
I wipe cache,dalvik cache,boot,reboot,stop youtube app,wipe cache of this app,wipe google service but it doesn't work!!!!!!!!:crying:
Any suggestions??...thanks


----------



## nunytes (Nov 30, 2014)

jazziac said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have a big problem with youtube!!!!!...
> I can't watch any videos!!!!..i see a lot of answers in differents posts from this thread...but it doesn't function in my case
> I wipe cache,dalvik cache,boot,reboot,stop youtube app,wipe cache of this app,wipe google service but it doesn't work!!!!!!!!:crying:
> Any suggestions??...thanks

Click to collapse



Move it to user app (or delete it and reinstall from playstore) and keep trying. If it works with me should work with everyone..


----------



## navin_n (Nov 30, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Move it to user app (or delete it and reinstall from playstore) and keep trying. If it works with me should work with everyone..

Click to collapse



Its User App also in my case not system app....and i have done what you have said also...but no success...


----------



## nunytes (Nov 30, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Its User App also in my case not system app....and i have done what you have said also...but no success...

Click to collapse



Strange thing.. What I did was: flash PA Gapps (the one with YouTube included and after removed unwanted apps), clear YouTube data from settings->apps and try to play videos (this process repeatedly) until get frustrated. After this, I cleaned cache and dalvik from recovery, nothing new. Then I moved the app to user app. Then I've repeated the process of play video-clean data until it works. One time I remember I've uninstalled the app because it wasn't working and I installed from playstore and being persistent it suddenly started to work. So don't give up!  after it starts working you can move it again to system if you want, there's any problem with it!
(I checked now, the Gapps version I flashed is Mini)


----------



## jazziac (Nov 30, 2014)

YEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!...IT FUNCTION!!!!!!!...success!!!!!...
I moved the app in the sd card and after (a lot of time)wipe data/cache and restarted youtube
All is o.k now
Thank you "nunytes" GREAT solution


----------



## nunytes (Nov 30, 2014)

jazziac said:


> YEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!...IT FUNCTION!!!!!!!...success!!!!!...
> I moved the app in the sd card and after (a lot of time)wipe data/cache and restarted youtube
> All is o.k now
> Thank you "nunytes" GREAT solution

Click to collapse



It's the only solution I found 
Great it worked for you!  so it should really work with everyone ?


----------



## legamaster (Nov 30, 2014)

Can Xposed work with MoKee 1118?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 30, 2014)

legamaster said:


> Can Xposed work with MoKee 1118?

Click to collapse



It should work, as it's like vanilla android without modifications..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## legamaster (Nov 30, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It should work, as it's like vanilla android without modifications..

Click to collapse



Can someone test it, please?  Thank you in andvance.


----------



## nunytes (Nov 30, 2014)

legamaster said:


> Can someone test it, please?  Thank you in andvance.

Click to collapse



I'm in stock now. Why don't you try for yourself?


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 1, 2014)

hello. do we know any mod so the home button/notification led, can inform us for more notifications and not only missed calls, sms and low battery? it would be great if fb/viber notifications worked with it.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 1, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> hello. do we know any mod so the home button/notification led, can inform us for more notifications and not only missed calls, sms and low battery? it would be great if fb/viber notifications worked with it.

Click to collapse



I receive notifications from other apps..


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 1, 2014)

nunytes said:


> I receive notifications from other apps..

Click to collapse



the home button  is blinking when u have notifications from other apps except missed phone calls/sms and low battery?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes. I don't have to low battery, I don't like..


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 1, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Yes. I don't have to low battery, I don't like..

Click to collapse



strange. it never gives me blinking notification in other apps even though i have selected it on the menu. today i think i will reinstall stock rom and wipe everything.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 2, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> strange. it never gives me blinking notification in other apps even though i have selected it on the menu. today i think i will reinstall stock rom and wipe everything.

Click to collapse



I will try to check this better for you..


----------



## marus2 (Dec 2, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Strange thing.. What I did was: flash PA Gapps (the one with YouTube included and after removed unwanted apps), clear YouTube data from settings->apps and try to play videos (this process repeatedly) until get frustrated. After this, I cleaned cache and dalvik from recovery, nothing new. Then I moved the app to user app. Then I've repeated the process of play video-clean data until it works. One time I remember I've uninstalled the app because it wasn't working and I installed from playstore and being persistent it suddenly started to work. So don't give up!  after it starts working you can move it again to system if you want, there's any problem with it!
> (I checked now, the Gapps version I flashed is Mini)

Click to collapse



Grrr. That was hell to make to do it. 
My action to succes was this:

- uninstall youtube (if you have any)
- clear dalvik and cache
- neverending first boot
- install youtube
- cannot connect 
- kill youtube 
- clean data
- run youtube
- cannot connect
- kill youtube 
- clean data
- run youtube - Success

I really don't understand why it works like this.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 2, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Grrr. That was hell to make to do it.
> My action to succes was this:
> 
> - uninstall youtube (if you have any)
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I think nobody knows why it's happening.. But now it will work everytime if you don't flash different ROMs..


----------



## boss786 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Cant find this firmware of ZteV5*

Can Anyone provide me this version of stock rom


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 3, 2014)

boss786 said:


> Can Anyone provide me this version of stock rom

Click to collapse



why?


----------



## boss786 (Dec 3, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> why?

Click to collapse



Incase anything went wrong while flashing custom so just for safety purpose and also for claiming warranty.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 3, 2014)

boss786 said:


> Incase anything went wrong while flashing custom so just for safety purpose and also for claiming warranty.

Click to collapse



nobody cares about firmware in china in case it is stock firmware...


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 4, 2014)

*single hand mode*

IF you on 1.15 just add this to build.prop : "persist.sys.singlehand=1"
and after reboot go to "profile" app and you will see onehand mode...enable it and choose resolution 960x540.
After that if you tilt your phone to the right or left you will see smaller screen to operate one hand .....
WHOS the BOSS? 
going trough the zte v5max apps and presets and hopefully will find more enhancements


----------



## frenchie90 (Dec 4, 2014)

*ZTE V5 Max Root*

Hey Mate,

Do you know if the root tool you created will work on the ZTE Nubia V5 Max as I have just received mine yesterday and it doesn't have Google Play Store + would like to install other apps that require rooting first.

Cheers in advance
Eric,


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 4, 2014)

frenchie90 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Do you know if the root tool you created will work on the ZTE Nubia V5 Max as I have just received mine yesterday and it doesn't have Google Play Store + would like to install other apps that require rooting first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



flash custom recovery and from custom recovery flash the root.zip


----------



## frenchie90 (Dec 4, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> flash custom recovery and from custom recovery flash the root.zip

Click to collapse



The zip file says ZTE v5 only will it definantely be ok for the new V5 Max?

Cheers Eric


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 4, 2014)

frenchie90 said:


> The zip file says ZTE v5 only will it definantely be ok for the new V5 Max?
> 
> Cheers Eric

Click to collapse



nobody knows  
and as i think rather dont do it...
just look to bbs.ztehn.com there are allready custom recoveries to flash to ZTE V5max....


----------



## flaviocross1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sometimes the gps is very slow to find my localization.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## berkely (Dec 4, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> Sometimes the gps is very slow to find my localization.

Click to collapse



Not on mine, I'm coming from a Jiayu G4 where I needed to go through hell to get a fix. Here it's almost just the opposite, this thing keeps on getting a fix as soon as it thinks about it seems. I shut it down in Colombia, flew to France, immediately a fix (without a sim card or wifi). Flew to UAE, same thing, comes out of airplane mode, fix. 
I'm very pleased with this, also tethering by the way, 4 days non stop so far


----------



## spamec (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi guys,
I've messed with my radio files by flashing MIUI (sorry I am addicted to ios desktop style)...  anyway, I can't get my 3g working although I've flashed v9180 version. 

Navin posted some months ago a recovery zip with radio files (ZTE V5 V9180 Radio Flash File (V1.10)), but it's offline :/ MIUI is based on 1.10, but I don't if it matters...


----------



## nunytes (Dec 4, 2014)

spamec said:


> Hi guys,
> I've messed with my radio files by flashing MIUI (sorry I am addicted to ios desktop style)...  anyway, I can't get my 3g working although I've flashed v9180 version.
> 
> Navin posted some months ago a recovery zip with radio files (ZTE V5 V9180 Radio Flash File (V1.10)), but it's offline :/ MIUI is based on 1.10, but I don't if it matters...

Click to collapse



You need to search better. 
Look into @wwenigma folder: https://mega.co.nz/#F!l84nlAqB!z69XR7q4_DEyYBkoLBnbpQ
Go to custom ROMs, then MIUI and download the radio files zip and flash it. I never had problems, even trying miui..
Good luck!


----------



## spamec (Dec 4, 2014)

@nunytes Thank you, will check if it's working in the moment... didnt find this mega drive before 

---------------

When flashing radio_files package I get (english CWM recovery)
_assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "X9180") || (getprop("ro.product.device") == "U9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "U9180") || (getprop("ro.product.device")_

Anyway thanks for help, I will return to stock and try again whole stuff


----------



## navin_n (Dec 5, 2014)

spamec said:


> When flashing radio_files package I get (english CWM recovery)
> _assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "X9180") || (getprop("ro.product.device") == "U9180"&&getprop("ro.product.name") == "U9180") || (getprop("ro.product.device")_
> 
> Anyway thanks for help, I will return to stock and try again whole stuff

Click to collapse



Flash it with stock recovery or twrp.... it will be ok...


----------



## nunytes (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh Jesus, one hand feature is so ugly and annoying! ?


----------



## B FABB (Dec 6, 2014)

*having some issue*

hello
i m new to this forum 
i m using ZTE V5 1gb ram phone
and i cant under stand how to root the device 
specially that custom recovery 
i m unable to do that 
rest i download all the required file 
but i cant understand that part
pls sir I m hoping u'll help me


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

B FABB said:


> hello
> i m new to this forum
> i m using ZTE V5 1gb ram phone
> and i cant under stand how to root the device
> ...

Click to collapse



The root method is the same for every model. Use @DallasCZ batch file and use a cable/pc or through custom recovery, like CMW or TRWP.


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've installed MIUI and dualsim patch but, after wizard phone find only first simcard.
Tell me does miui for this phone use 2 sim card?

It's weird I can pick up phone from hide sim card but I can't call from them
Can anyone explain me it.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

trzcionek said:


> I've installed MIUI and dualsim patch but, after wizard phone find only first simcard.
> Tell me does miui for this phone use 2 sim card?
> 
> It's weird I can pick up phone from hide sim card but I can't call from them
> Can anyone explain me it.

Click to collapse



You can also download the latest build from miui official site


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got now the newest version from miui official site, but I don't see option to choose from which sim card I want call.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

trzcionek said:


> I've got now the newest version from miui official site, but I don't see option to choose from which sim card I want call.

Click to collapse



It works, but to be honest I don't remember how, I was with miui like 5min/10min to test it a bit some time ago..


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 6, 2014)

Please think about it, maybe you'll remember how to fix it


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

It's not difficult. I flashed the ROM and the radio .zip file and it was working. I just can't remember if you choose the card immediately before call the number or under the SIM settings (in system settings)..


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hmm, I was searching my second sim card at system settings but I couldn't find it.
It's look like someone delete option from system settings and dialer. Because I still can answer the phone on second card (I mean hidden card).
Maybe do you remember version or release date your miui ver.?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

It was 10.31 (at the time I've tested was the latest build). I see now there is a newer one.

Downloaded from here: http://en.miui.com/download-243.html


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll try tomorrow with "your" version. I've tested 4.11.28. 4.9.9, 4.8.20 and all hasn't had buttons to choose a sim cards.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 6, 2014)

Try and report.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 7, 2014)

B FABB said:


> hello
> i m new to this forum
> i m using ZTE V5 1gb ram phone
> and i cant under stand how to root the device
> ...

Click to collapse



Just check the first page (2nd Post) or POST #1081...I have provided step by step guide...


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 7, 2014)

B FABB said:


> hello
> i m new to this forum
> i m using ZTE V5 1gb ram phone
> and i cant under stand how to root the device
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably you don't install good drivers. Try to install this https://yadi.sk/d/XbnUrxiAbHeWJ after that use @DallasCZ tutorial and  I recomend you install TWRP.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 7, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Try and report.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately 4.10.31 ver. also don't work with 2 sim cards.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't remember if I tried with 2 sims or only 1 sim.. :/


----------



## spamec (Dec 7, 2014)

trzcionek said:


> Unfortunately 4.10.31 ver. also don't work with 2 sim cards.

Click to collapse



Last version I found is miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.11.28_4.4. Does 3g work for you?

The only ROM that works with 3g is CM11. Even the stock 1.15 cant connect to data service (Poland). All tests were made in the same place.


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 7, 2014)

*Camera Issue.  Only front camera is working.*

Hello
I have updated my V5 V9180 (1G/4G) to custom 1.15.  First I rooted it and installed CWN.
I have a problem with the camera:  only front camera is working (impossible to switch to rear camera)
Any solution?
Thanks
You can check my config attached.
(Sorry if already posted, I couldn't check allll the posts).


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 7, 2014)

spamec said:


> Last version I found is miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.11.28_4.4. Does 3g work for you?
> 
> The only ROM that works with 3g is CM11. Even the stock 1.15 cant connect to data service (Poland). All tests were made in the same place.

Click to collapse



3g is working with no problem pn all firmwates/roms...


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 7, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Hello
> I have updated my V5 V9180 (1G/4G) to custom 1.15.  First I rooted it and installed CWN.
> I have a problem with the camera:  only front camera is working (impossible to switch to rear camera)
> Any solution?
> ...

Click to collapse



newer had problems with stock camera app... try to clear the app cache (pres menu and choose arrange apps... find camera app and clear cache of the app)


----------



## nunytes (Dec 7, 2014)

spamec said:


> Last version I found is miui_x9180_Heavenke_4.11.28_4.4. Does 3g work for you?
> 
> The only ROM that works with 3g is CM11. Even the stock 1.15 cant connect to data service (Poland). All tests were made in the same place.

Click to collapse



This is not true. 3G/H+ works with every ROMs.
I've tried now, miui is currently 1 SIM only. But it have 3G! And so nubia, color OS, etc.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




zamoraed said:


> Hello
> I have updated my V5 V9180 (1G/4G) to custom 1.15.  First I rooted it and installed CWN.
> I have a problem with the camera:  only front camera is working (impossible to switch to rear camera)
> Any solution?
> ...

Click to collapse



If the problem remains, backup important apps with titanium and format/reinstall whole system.


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 7, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> newer had problems with stock camera app... try to clear the app cache (pres menu and choose arrange apps... find camera app and clear cache of the app)

Click to collapse





nunytes said:


> If the problem remains, backup important apps with titanium and format/reinstall whole system.

Click to collapse



Thanks DallasCZ & nunytes.
I just did it.  I cleared cache from camera app (the camera restarted as the first time).  I even instaled some other camera apps and the problem continues.
Restoring whole system?  I did it.  I have installed 1.15 twice and always the same problem.

Well.  I can say that the problem is not hardware.  The camera was working good with the original ROM.

Thanks again.   I have to continue investigating.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 7, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Thanks DallasCZ & nunytes.
> I just did it.  I cleared cache from camera app (the camera restarted as the first time).  I even instaled some other camera apps and the problem continues.
> Restoring whole system?  I did it.  I have installed 1.15 twice and always the same problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so install the stock 1.15 firmware,  root it and delete unwanted apps by yourself.  You will have the same as navin_n custom rom with working camera.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 8, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Thanks DallasCZ & nunytes.
> I just did it.  I cleared cache from camera app (the camera restarted as the first time).  I even instaled some other camera apps and the problem continues.
> Restoring whole system?  I did it.  I have installed 1.15 twice and always the same problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something isn't going very well, because I have the same phone version and I don't have issues with camera in stock ROM. I advise you to flash TWRP recovery and flash ROM from there (it formats the partitions before flashing). I personally use it always, also to do backups and restore.


----------



## marus2 (Dec 8, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Thanks DallasCZ & nunytes.
> I just did it.  I cleared cache from camera app (the camera restarted as the first time).  I even instaled some other camera apps and the problem continues.
> Restoring whole system?  I did it.  I have installed 1.15 twice and always the same problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to remove SD card (or at least default storage). I have that issue when I used faulty SD.


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 8, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Try to remove SD card (or at least default storage). I have that issue when I used faulty SD.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer.  (I think It's not the SD Card)
Well, after fighting with several ROMS, finally the camera started working properly with V9180_4.4_update_H110.zip ROM.
But I have discovered that Camera and Flash Light doesn't work when device is connected to USB (and Mass Storage is ON).
Could be the SD Card?  Could be a bug?  I do not know.

Now, I'm going to install a multilangauge ROM (I'm from Spain and the device is been prepared for my daughter in Christmas)

Thank you for your help.  BR


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Thank you for your answer.  (I think It's not the SD Card)
> Well, after fighting with several ROMS, finally the camera started working properly with V9180_4.4_update_H110.zip ROM.
> But I have discovered that Camera and Flash Light doesn't work when device is connected to USB (and Mass Storage is ON).
> Could be the SD Card?  Could be a bug?  I do not know.
> ...

Click to collapse



why would anybody use camera anf flash when the phone is connected to computer and mass storage is on? WTF? 
Its like i would say, that the phone doesnt work, when i turn it off


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 8, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Thank you for your answer.  (I think It's not the SD Card)
> Well, after fighting with several ROMS, finally the camera started working properly with V9180_4.4_update_H110.zip ROM.
> But I have discovered that Camera and Flash Light doesn't work when device is connected to USB (and Mass Storage is ON).
> Could be the SD Card?  Could be a bug?  I do not know.
> ...

Click to collapse



when u have ur phone connected to usb, ur storage is mounted on pc so is not accessible from ur phone. that's why it doesn't work. it's natural.


----------



## spamec (Dec 8, 2014)

nunytes said:


> This is not true. 3G/H+ works with every ROMs.
> I've tried now, miui is currently 1 SIM only. But it have 3G! And so nubia, color OS, etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that you don't support miui up here, but maybe you encountered same problem on other rom.

I reverted back to stock 1.15 (clean v2), CWM recovery installed. Then installed "official port" from miui.com (v9180 version). Everything works great except this damm 3g  What's more, dual sim patch breaks all sim slots. 

I attach some screenshots, WCDMA is visible in the cellinfo.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> I know that you don't support miui up here, but maybe you encountered same problem on other rom.
> 
> I reverted back to stock 1.15 (clean v2), CWM recovery installed. Then installed "official port" from miui.com (v9180 version). Everything works great except this damm 3g  What's more, dual sim patch breaks all sim slots.
> 
> I attach some screenshots, WCDMA is visible in the cellinfo.

Click to collapse



when MIUI has broken dual sim, why you are trying to use it as dual sim?


----------



## spamec (Dec 8, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> when MIUI has broken dual sim, why you are trying to use it as dual sim?

Click to collapse



My screenshots were done before patching... but tried patch after to test it, as they were suggested by nunytes



> Look into @wwenigma folder...
> Go to custom ROMs, then MIUI and download the radio files zip and flash it. I never had problems, even trying miui..

Click to collapse


----------



## nunytes (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> My screenshots were done before patching... but tried patch after to test it, as they were suggested by nunytes

Click to collapse



It's not a dual sim patch, it's the radio files for WCDMA support and not to China (u9180).


----------



## spamec (Dec 8, 2014)

nunytes said:


> It's not a dual sim patch, it's the radio files for WCDMA support and not to China (u9180).

Click to collapse



Sorry, my mistake. Anyway, basing on the screenshot you can't say anything? Radio signal is better than on other phones... I'll ask on 4pda, as they made some miui ports.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Anyway, basing on the screenshot you can't say anything? Radio signal is better than on other phones... I'll ask on 4pda, as they made some miui ports.

Click to collapse



It seems to be working great.. Like mine, I don't have 2 sim and the camera don't work properly with flash..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Anyway, basing on the screenshot you can't say anything? Radio signal is better than on other phones... I'll ask on 4pda, as they made some miui ports.

Click to collapse



and do you have in settings properly set the mobile network APN? You should have two APNs one for mms and other for data?


----------



## spamec (Dec 8, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> and do you have in settings properly set the mobile network APN? You should have two APNs one for mms and other for data?

Click to collapse



Apn is 1to1 copy from working setup on Coolpad F1 (with same simcard).. seems to be bug to me. I'll try to flash stock setup and try once again clean.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Maybe this will be helpful to someone... After flashing stock recovery, 1.13 and setting manually APNs - 3g is working on Slot 2.


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Backup of phone without root*

Hello friends!
I've bought this phone too (2GB/8GB). The Build# ist V9.06 which is as I've found out a buggy one.
Now I would like to flash the v1.15 and maybe afterwards a custom rom. The DallasCZ's How-to is easy to understand, thank you very much for it!
But before I'm gonna flash to the v1.15, I would like to make a full backup as it's mentioned in second post of this thread. 
Unfortunately It's only mentioned there, so a proper how-to is not provided. 
I've searched this thread for a backup how-to, but the only nice one I've found is POST #874
This how-to requires a root. But is there one whithout need to root the phone?
I am a starter to the whole thing, so please bear with me & don't get angry 

EDIT: What about HOLO Backup? Will it work for our ZTE V5?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Hello friends!
> I've bought this phone too (2GB/8GB). The Build# ist V9.06 which is as I've found out a buggy one.
> Now I would like to flash the v1.15 and maybe afterwards a custom rom. The DallasCZ's How-to is easy to understand, thank you very much for it!
> But before I'm gonna flash to the v1.15, I would like to make a full backup as it's mentioned in second post of this thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you flash TRWP recovery and backup whole system?


----------



## navin_n (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Hello friends!
> I've bought this phone too (2GB/8GB). The Build# ist V9.06 which is as I've found out a buggy one.
> Now I would like to flash the v1.15 and maybe afterwards a custom rom. The DallasCZ's How-to is easy to understand, thank you very much for it!
> But before I'm gonna flash to the v1.15, I would like to make a full backup as it's mentioned in second post of this thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you just want to backup Contacts, SMS, Call Logs, Apps etc. then you can simply use built-in Nubia Back and Recovery App and later restore it after flashing V1.15 Stock or V1.15 Custom ROM.

If you want to backup the whole system and partitions then make the batch file as stated in Post#874 and run it. However for the successful execution of the batch file you must have ADB drivers installed in working PC and USB Debugging Mode enabled in your phone.


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> I know that you don't support miui up here, but maybe you encountered same problem on other rom.
> I reverted back to stock 1.15 (clean v2), CWM recovery installed. Then installed "official port" from miui.com (v9180 version). Everything works great except this damm 3g  What's more, dual sim patch breaks all sim slots.
> I attach some screenshots, WCDMA is visible in the cellinfo.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem yesterday and you can do it in 2 ways.
Solution 1:
1. Full wipe.
2. Install MIUI
3. Finish wizard and reboot into recovery only if your sim work's fine. If it's wrong you have to come back to step 1.
4. Install in recovery patch
Solution 2:
1. Extract MIUI ROM and Dual Rom patch.
2. Copy all files (folder is unnecessary) from DualRom folder  to ROM folder \additions\carriers\v9180
3. After that make again .zip archive
4. Full wipe
5. Install your MIUI ROM

Sorry for my english


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for your fast replies, guys!

TWRP I don't want to flash first, bacause I have to wipe Data&cache after flash and this will cause my Data & Contacts gone.
Also I have fear to brick my phone during the flash of TWRP and don't have a backup to restore. And if I need to use the warranty some time (I hope I will never be in this situation) I need a backup of the original system (without TWRP).

I guess I will make a backup with nubia backup to save the contacts and apps. After that I will use adb to backup the partitions. Once I've installed MTK-Droid-tools and ADB-drivers a year ago, but I will install them a second time.


----------



## marus2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys. 
Built in calculator has a great issue...
Try calculate something and result try multiply something... 

New result is incredible and surely wrong number.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 8, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Hey guys.
> Built in calculator has a great issue...
> Try calculate something and result try multiply something...
> 
> New result is incredible and surely wrong number.

Click to collapse



I use cm calculator from playstore. It's complete. And I've removed the stock one..


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Thank you for your fast replies, guys!
> 
> TWRP I don't want to flash first, bacause I have to wipe Data&cache after flash and this will cause my Data & Contacts gone.
> Also I have fear to brick my phone during the flash of TWRP and don't have a backup to restore. And if I need to use the warranty some time (I hope I will never be in this situation) I need a backup of the original system (without TWRP).
> ...

Click to collapse



make batch backup.. its only needed if you damage your phone (by doing things you dont understand) and the phone dont turn on (bricked phone).  For everything else there is always solution,  and for warranty you just need to flash stock firmware. 
so make batch backup, and upgrade your firmware as described in post 2. if you want to backup your call, sms and other things you can use nubia backup or any backup program from google playstore.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Hey guys.
> Built in calculator has a great issue...
> Try calculate something and result try multiply something...
> 
> New result is incredible and surely wrong number.

Click to collapse



oold bug since 0.4 firmware.. i dont use this calculator.. i use calculations.


----------



## spamec (Dec 8, 2014)

trzcionek said:


> I had the same problem yesterday and you can do it in 2 ways.
> Solution 1:
> 1. Full wipe.
> 2. Install MIUI
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for solutions, good that I'm not alone. Just two questions: what miui port you have and when writing about Dual Rom patch you're thinking about "V9180_radio_dual_sim_112.zip"?

Slot1 works with 2g and slot2 works with 3g am I right? On MIUI only slot1 works which is 2g on other roms... :/ When using method1/method2 I get same results (screenshot).

When using method1/method2 I get same results (screenshot).


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> make batch backup.. its only needed if you damage your phone (by doing things you dont understand) and the phone dont turn on (bricked phone).  For everything else there is always solution,  and for warranty you just need to flash stock firmware.
> so make batch backup, and upgrade your firmware as described in post 2. if you want to backup your call, sms and other things you can use nubia backup or any backup program from google playstore.

Click to collapse



Hey DallasCZ! Thank you for your suggestions!
Unfortunately I am facing some problems with adb. I've downloaded your adb-drivers from post #2:



DallasCZ said:


> GUIDE TO INSTALL CUSTOM RECOVERY + CUSTOM ROM:
> REQUIREMENTS:
> 1. Be sure to backup all important data (contacts, messages, call records, etc.) before proceeding.
> 2. Working Windows PC with ADB Drivers installed - without proper installation of drivers the process will not be successful.
> 3. Ensure that Phone Battery is at least 40%.

Click to collapse



From there I've executed the "UsbDriver.exe" and "minimal_adb_fastboot_v1.1.3_setup.exe". But if I open the minimal adb fastboot and type "adb devices" there are no devices listed.
If I have a look at Devices-Manager in Windows there is an unrecognised Android device. I guess It's the faulty fruit.

EDIT: The problem was: If I connect the phone to PC than there is a virtual CD-ROM mounted. From that I can execute autorun.exe and the missing ZTE Drivers are installed. Now the adb lists the MSM 8226 device. 
All right. I will copy the code from Post #874 and save it tobackup_all.bat. After that I'll move it to ADB-dir and execute it.

EDIT#2: Unfortunately the .bat-backup dind't work out. The Bat-file run through, but the created dir is empty 
Is it because the phone is not rooted?


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Hey DallasCZ! Thank you for your suggestions!
> Unfortunately I am facing some problems with adb. I've downloaded your adb-drivers from post #2:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the files are on your phone...


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

sorry, but there are no files in L:\mybckup dir 

L:\ is the internal storage of the phone.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> sorry, but there are no files in L:\mybckup dir
> 
> L:\ is the internal storage of the phone.

Click to collapse



and on the sdcard? have you not turned the mass storage didnt you? you only connect phone to pc and enable usb debugging in developer options... then run the bat file it takes about 6minutes or so.


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

there is no sd card in the phone.
I cant upload the screenshot because I need at least 10 posts XD


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> there is no sd card in the phone.
> I cant upload the screenshot because I need at least 10 posts XD

Click to collapse



and didnt you enablr the mass storage,  wgrn you plugged thr phone to pc? have you tried to insert the sd card?


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

no, the mass storage was not enabled. 
Now I am backing up with the command "adb backup -apk -shared -all -system -f backup08122014.ab"
I will post an screenshot after I have 10 Posts. I need to wait 4 minutes between new posts.

EDIT: screenshot


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> no, the mass storage was not enabled.
> Now I am backing up with the command "adb backup -apk -shared -all -system -f backup08122014.ab"
> I will post an screenshot after I have 10 Posts. I need to wait 4 minutes between new posts.
> 
> EDIT: screenshot

Click to collapse



just root your phone.. then it will be good  
if you were rooting your phone two hours ago, noe you were on 1.15 allready.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## goro11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here was  nonsense before.

The custom recovery is mandatory for rooting the phone. As described in the Post #2


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 8, 2014)

goro11 said:


> do i have to flash custom recovery for the root first or can I just put the root zip and install that from stock recovery?

Click to collapse



download the whole dir "root + recovery"  from my Google Drive... then connect the phone with pc and run the bat file... choose option one,  the phone reboots to fastboot mode.. reboot phone and you should have root (you can see app called superuser)  now do the batch backup again


----------



## GuestD1077 (Dec 8, 2014)

spamec said:


> Thank you for solutions, good that I'm not alone. Just two questions: what miui port you have and when writing about Dual Rom patch you're thinking about "V9180_radio_dual_sim_112.zip"?
> Slot1 works with 2g and slot2 works with 3g am I right? On MIUI only slot1 works which is 2g on other roms... :/

Click to collapse



I've tested last port from official MIUI website and 4.10.31, 4.9.9, and  one from 4pda.ru 4.8.20.
Yes I thought about: V9180_radio_dual_sim_112.zip. I noticed that when I was ringing on secound card I could answer. It was with latest official MIUI port with V9180_radio_dual_sim_112.zip
Slot1 is 2G/3G Slot 2 is unconfigurable now, so MIUI isn't support 2 cards  now, because we have not 2 buttons for calling in dialer and we haven't settings to second card.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone have flash player apk working on stock ROM?


----------



## goro11 (Dec 9, 2014)

Any chance to get the NeoVision Camera app to another phone?
I've found something at http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-211926-1-1.html , but I can't handle this.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 9, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Thank you for your fast replies, guys!
> 
> TWRP I don't want to flash first, bacause I have to wipe Data&cache after flash and this will cause my Data & Contacts gone.
> Also I have fear to brick my phone during the flash of TWRP and don't have a backup to restore. And if I need to use the warranty some time (I hope I will never be in this situation) I need a backup of the original system (without TWRP).
> ...

Click to collapse



You are planning to use MTK Droid Tool for V9180..  ....Good Luck then... FYI, MTK Droid Tool is for MTK SoC phones not for Qualcomm SoC phones...


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 9, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Any chance to get the NeoVision Camera app to another phone?
> I've found something at http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-211926-1-1.html , but I can't handle this.

Click to collapse



The link you refer to is pretty old and part of the process is to change the product id in build.prop, wich leads to another bugs in system, so dont do it.
you can download it from here (its Chineese) nubia.cn
but it works only if the main system language is set to english (is due to diference  in "," and "." because eastern countries uses "," as separator instead of ".") ---this i translated from 4pda.
or visit 4pda forum (its Russian) 4PDA.ru they managed to convert the app so it should work in other languages.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 9, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Anyone have flash player apk working on stock ROM?

Click to collapse



flash player would do anything, if the browser dont support flash...only way is to use flash enabled browser (search on google play)


----------



## goro11 (Dec 9, 2014)

navin_n said:


> You are planning to use MTK Droid Tool for V9180..  ....Good Luck then... FYI, MTK Droid Tool is for MTK SoC phones not for Qualcomm SoC phones...

Click to collapse



No, all I want to say was: I've installed MTK Droid Tools a year ago and also the ADB.exe. (I know that Qualcomm and the stupid MTK **** are different SoCs)
Nevertheless I've extracted the adb.exe from this topic and flashed the 1.15.



DallasCZ said:


> The link you refer to is pretty old and part of the process is to change the product id in build.prop, wich leads to another bugs in system, so dont do it.
> you can download it from here (its Chineese) nubia.cn
> but it works only if the main system language is set to english (is due to diference  in "," and "." because eastern countries uses "," as separator instead of ".") ---this i translated from 4pda.
> or visit 4pda forum (its Russian) 4PDA.ru they managed to convert the app so it should work in other languages.

Click to collapse



Thank you for this information. The russian version woks on the MTK Phone.
Unfortunately there are not as much settings I can change in the pro- and the fun- mode as on the ZTE V9180.


----------



## brt3 (Dec 9, 2014)

would it http://forum.xda-developers.com/cro...ad-progress-please-leave-im-updating-t2871269 work on our zte v5 to unlock the wcdma 900?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 9, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> flash player would do anything, if the browser dont support flash...only way is to use flash enabled browser (search on google play)

Click to collapse



Thank you, but you didn't helped. I asked for a working flash player apk, not a compatible browser. Boat browser used to work, but not with this phone, the page appears Grey in flash settings page and then plugin not found on flash content.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 9, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Thank you, but you didn't helped. I asked for a working flash player apk, not a compatible browser. Boat browser used to work, but not with this phone, the page appears Grey in flash settings page and then plugin not found on flash content.

Click to collapse



you dont understand how it works, but as you wish...on my google drive there is folder "flsh" with latest flash player apk, but if you read boat browser description "on some devices running Android OS 4.4 and later the flash sould not work"


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 9, 2014)

brt3 said:


> would it http://forum.xda-developers.com/cro...ad-progress-please-leave-im-updating-t2871269 work on our zte v5 to unlock the wcdma 900?

Click to collapse



tried to unlock WCDMA 900 but no success....after changing the NV_RF_BC_CONFIG_I to new values there is no signal....


----------



## nunytes (Dec 10, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> you dont understand how it works, but as you wish...on my google drive there is folder "flsh" with latest flash player apk, but if you read boat browser description "on some devices running Android OS 4.4 and later the flash sould not work"

Click to collapse



Yes, I understand that I need something like dolphin browser, but I don't like it xD


----------



## musaioso (Dec 11, 2014)

I am facing a problem...

When i insert my USB pensdrive it says 'Blank USB storage!'

Why is this happening? or How to solve it? anyone facing this prob?

I tried some ways to solve using google..but didnt work.

I am on David king 1.15 firmware


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 11, 2014)

musaioso said:


> I am facing a problem...
> 
> When i insert my USB pensdrive it says 'Blank USB storage!'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think it has to be formated as fat32.


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 12, 2014)

*patch to fix calculator*

If someone still want to use the built in calculator apk, i uploaded to my Gdrive the patch to fix this. Its in direcotry "calculator apk fix by AMSUser from 4PDA". download-flash trough custom recovery, enjoy...
It is form 4PDA user AMSUser, so thank him for that.


----------



## goro11 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Youtube server problem*

If someone is facing a problem with connection to a youtube video, here is a fix that worked for me:


Make sure Youtube is installed as system-app.
If not: Move the app to _system/app/ _ or use an app like link2sd to do it.
Make sure Google Play-Services is also installed as system-app
Make a backup of your _build.prom_ and save it on your Computer or at least on your SD-Card.
 open the  _build.prom_ under /system/ directory with text editor and find the line with

```
ro.build.version.release=[COLOR="Red"]X.X.X[/COLOR]
```
X.X.X - is your android version (e.g. 4.3 for Nubia 1.3 or 4.4.2. for Nubia 1.5 stock rom)


 change now the version to 5.0
this should look like this:

```
ro.build.version.release=5.0
```

Clean the data & cache of Youtube and Google Play Services apps.
Clean dalvic cache and reboot

It worked for me and I hope it would work for you too!

Thanks to _simatel _from 4pda.ru


----------



## flaviocross1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Take a look! ANDROID L to ZTE V5! http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-221184-1-1.html


----------



## nunytes (Dec 14, 2014)

flaviocross1 said:


> Take a look! ANDROID L to ZTE V5! http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-221184-1-1.html

Click to collapse



It's single SIM.. I will give it a try when the download ends, but I will go back, because I need 2 SIMs working by now..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 14, 2014)

i am waiting for 4.4.4 final build before Christmas... then we will wait untill zte made the new ui based upon 5.0 (hopefully also for our phone) m


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 15, 2014)

*Lollipop for ZTE soon ! ?*

Check this!
_There is a new room Cyanogen with Android L to ZTE V5! Use the translator http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-221184-1-1.html_​


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 15, 2014)

i only hope he isnt right.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 15, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> i only hope he isnt right.

Click to collapse



Too bad.. I will try also the new FIUI OS from ATX (and see what languages are in).


----------



## nunytes (Dec 16, 2014)

Report:

Android L (CM12): it works (well I think). It's really only 1 sim card. I don't like it too much because the color. I have tried to changed it but I wasn't able to do that (I think it's a bug inside the screen settings). It's multi language.

FIUi os (based on CM11): I can flash it but it doesn't boot. I've tried every possible wipes and everything, including change to latest TRWP (in chinese), but it's the same, everytime boots again into recovery. So I can't test it. If anyone can find a workaround its good, I would like to test it, seems good and beauty (at least from screenshots [emoji14] ).


----------



## peibol (Dec 16, 2014)

nunytes said:


> Android L (CM12): it works (well I think). It's really only 1 sim card.

Click to collapse



Without any bugs??? works everything?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 16, 2014)

peibol said:


> Without any bugs??? works everything?

Click to collapse



I just tried for 5/10min to see how it is.. Despite this, everything seems to work (without lag, but nothing installed). I didn't even flashed gapps. But I've noticed that I can't get to developer option! Maybe it's more tricky or need an extra app. But wifi was working, at least [emoji14] if you only use 1 sim you can give a try


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 17, 2014)

*please help*

Please, can someone make a flashable zip with latest 115 radio files (not kernel, only mbn files and NON-HLOS.bin)..thanks


----------



## proDOOMman (Dec 17, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> Please, can someone make a flashable zip with latest 115 radio files (not kernel, only mbn files and NON-HLOS.bin)..thanks

Click to collapse


radio_h115_signed.zip


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 17, 2014)

proDOOMman said:


> radio_h115_signed.zip

Click to collapse



Thanx..you´re the man!


----------



## goro11 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Launcher*

Hey guys! Could somewone give me a hint how to change the launcher?
I've installed the google launcher and can't get back to the old 1.15 one...:silly:


Figured it out... you have to uninstall the google launcher.


----------



## fazerg (Dec 18, 2014)

goro11 said:


> Figured it out... you have to uninstall the google launcher.

Click to collapse



Not really.
You may keep  2  and more launchers.  To  change  default  launcher just go to  Settings>Apps>All, find  current default launcher, click on  it and clear default  settings. Also, on  KitKat  if  you  have more than one  launcher 'Home'  button appears  in settings  where  you can select  default  launcher  from  installed.  I'm not  sure  about  this  option in  Nubia UI.


----------



## nunytes (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone has managed to boot FIUI OS?


----------



## kerad77 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys
I have question does cm-11-20141210-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip cooperate with dualsimm?
I have version ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13, Nubia UI V2.5.1 and TWRP Recovery and I want CM11.
Thanks


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 21, 2014)

*youtube fix*

i can confirm that the change of build.prop* ro.build.version.release=4.2.2* to *5.0*, is the answer for our youtube app problem.


----------



## geo307cc (Dec 23, 2014)

kerad77 said:


> Hi Guys
> I have question does cm-11-20141210-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip cooperate with dualsimm?
> I have version ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13, Nubia UI V2.5.1 and TWRP Recovery and I want CM11.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes,it works fine!


----------



## VirusPlus (Dec 24, 2014)

Is there any way to extract recovery.img from stock ROM's zip guys?


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 24, 2014)

of course.. no problem, we allready have the stock recovery flashable image.


----------



## DEMONTER (Dec 25, 2014)

http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-30069-1-1.html
update 1.16


> 1, the closure can not be restored after repair of power saving mode is turned on sleep time and automatically turn the screen problem
> 2, repair the flash does not light after several questions focusing in the dark
> 3, optimizing daylight white balance
> 4, optimization nebula Xinggui balance effect
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## VirusPlus (Dec 25, 2014)

DallasCZ said:


> of course.. no problem, we allready have the stock recovery flashable image.

Click to collapse



Well i see but i need to know how we can get it from ROM's zip.
You allready have the stock recovey but how you get it?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## geo307cc (Dec 25, 2014)

DEMONTER said:


> http://bbs.ztehn.com/thread-30069-1-1.html
> update 1.16

Click to collapse



Can't update it!I have the stock recovery but the procedure is not working!Any help?
Also,I can't download it from the site.It always gives me a failure!


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 25, 2014)

geo307cc said:


> Can't update it!I have the stock recovery but the procedure is not working!Any help?
> Also,I can't download it from the site.It always gives me a failure!

Click to collapse



did u try OTA? have u removed any preinstalled app from the phone?


----------



## nunytes (Dec 25, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> did u try OTA? have u removed any preinstalled app from the phone?

Click to collapse



He should have uninstalled apps, it's the same with me, I have to download the entire ROM.


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 25, 2014)

nunytes said:


> He should have uninstalled apps, it's the same with me, I have to download the entire ROM.

Click to collapse



yes common problem when we have small updates like this. our installation must be completely stock (no app at all removed) in order the ota update will be installed properly.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 25, 2014)

*X9180 h1.16 custom*

Link to download custom X9180 H1.16
X9180_H1.16_Custom.zip
(Rooted and Google Services included)


----------



## DallasCZ (Dec 25, 2014)

on my google drive is new jernel from chiwahfj (3.4.79). Double tap to wake is kernel integrated,  many performabce tweaks  many i/o schedulers,  governors etc.


----------



## wwenigma (Dec 25, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Link to download custom X9180 H1.16
> X9180_H1.16_Custom.zip
> (Rooted and Google Services included)

Click to collapse



+removed Chinese apps
+FC Gplay

Not working properly, no first setting wizard, etc.


----------



## andreidam (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi, I have a problem, I cant turn on  Wi-fi on my ZTE V5  1GB/4GB, 
The problem started after I flashed  rom 1.15 from this thread.  I had to flash a rom because someone else tried to root the phone (I don't knlow how or with what) got stuck with starting screen and did not boot 
After I replaced 1.15 with other versions but no luck.



1-1.16
2-stock recovery
3-it was rooted at some point and had custom recovery, now it has no root and stock recovery
4-wrong flash??
5-


----------



## navin_n (Dec 26, 2014)

wwenigma said:


> +removed Chinese apps
> +FC Gplay
> 
> Not working properly, no first setting wizard, etc.

Click to collapse



OK, I will check it!!! Thanks for the information... 

UPDATE: No issues on mine


----------



## cyril1116 (Dec 26, 2014)

*microSD 64gb*

Did anyone try 64gb card for this phone? Can I use it? THANKS


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 27, 2014)

*I can not install a ROM*



DallasCZ said:


> *So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
> *POSTING A PROBLEM*
> _If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
> 1-what rom/firmware are you using
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi DallasCZ,  
Hi, I have a few questions for you,
Is there a ROM for the model WCDMA Red Bull V9180 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM.?
because I downloaded the files but I can not install any ROM, I think that I'm using are for the 1GB model because when I try to install the ROM I get a display that reads:
"This operation may install incompatible software and render your device unusuable. 

Folder:/external_sd 
File to flash:X9180_multilang_V1.12(1).zip
Press back to cancel adding this zip"
And when I slide the button to confirm flash, then appears another message saying that it fails because it gives an error flashing zip.
Please could you help me,
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## nunytes (Dec 27, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> Hi DallasCZ,
> Hi, I have a few questions for you,
> Is there a ROM for the model WCDMA Red Bull V9180 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM.?
> because I downloaded the files but I can not install any ROM, I think that I'm using are for the 1GB model because when I try to install the ROM I get a display that reads:
> ...

Click to collapse



No, all the ROMs are for both versions. You must have USB debugging mode enabled and proper adb drivers installed in your PC or it will not work.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 27, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> Hi DallasCZ,
> Hi, I have a few questions for you,
> Is there a ROM for the model WCDMA Red Bull V9180 2GB RAM, 8GB ROM.?
> because I downloaded the files but I can not install any ROM, I think that I'm using are for the 1GB model because when I try to install the ROM I get a display that reads:
> ...

Click to collapse



"X9180_multilang_V1.12.zip" file you are using is not CWM/TWRP flashable file. You need to unpack it and have to run batch file included from PC.... or you need to flash the file through FastBoot mode... But be sure that you have properly installed all the drivers and USB debugging enabled...

How to Install the ROM:
1. Turn off the phone.
 2. Press the power button and volume down together and Put the phone to the fastboot mode.
 3. Extract the downloaded compressed ROM file in your PC and open the folder.
 4. Connect the USB Data Cable to the phone and execute "Run.bat" file included and wait until the process is done.
 5. Reboot the phone

Anyway, all ROMs are compatible to both 1GB and 2GB version... if you have TWRP recovery then why don't you flash the stock rom or other custom rom.... but do Wipe Data/Cache before flashing...I guess it will solve your problem...


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If you have TWRP recovery then why don't you flash the stock rom or other custom rom.... but do Wipe Data/Cache before flashing...I guess it will solve your problem...

Click to collapse



May be because this is the only multilangual ROM?


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 27, 2014)

hello, i am interested in trying the new cm12 rom. is there any specific tutorial that i should follow? because the chinese translation using google, doesn't help me understand the steps i should follow.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 27, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> hello, i am interested in trying the new cm12 rom. is there any specific tutorial that i should follow? because the chinese translation using google, doesn't help me understand the steps i should follow.

Click to collapse



I guess it's just same as installing other custom rom.....:good:


----------



## PMGX (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll try to install CM12 from the Chinese forums today. If I succeed I'll post a tutorial.


----------



## wwenigma (Dec 27, 2014)

PMGX said:


> I'll try to install CM12 from the Chinese forums today. If I succeed I'll post a tutorial.

Click to collapse



Tutorial to install CM12:

1. download rom
2. install from cwm (dont forget about wipes)
3. enjoy.


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 27, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I guess it's just same as installing other custom rom.....:good:

Click to collapse



nice. cause from the chinese site the way i was reading it with google translate, i thought that i should brush (is this brush=wipe?) with a certain tool like custom recovery designed for lollipop. lol. google translate sucks. baseband 1.15, right?


----------



## navin_n (Dec 27, 2014)

KallaiR said:


> nice. cause from the chinese site the way i was reading it with google translate, i thought that i should brush (is this brush=wipe?) with a certain tool like custom recovery designed for lollipop. lol. google translate sucks. baseband 1.15, right?

Click to collapse



From Chinese forum, it seems they have used baseband of 1.15... anyway brush means flashing and Chinese site recommends wiping 2 times....  
Links to download ( copied from 4pda.ru)
MOKEE 5.0.2
Cyanogenmod CM12 5.0.1


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## PMGX (Dec 27, 2014)

There is a specific recovery that supposedly you have to use to flash it.... Just flashing it is not working for me, so I'll try it some other way.


----------



## doongoo (Dec 27, 2014)

cyril1116 said:


> Did anyone try 64gb card for this phone? Can I use it? THANKS

Click to collapse



Yes you can, even 128 GB

Tapatalked with Honor


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> "X9180_multilang_V1.12.zip" file you are using is not CWM/TWRP flashable file. You need to unpack it and have to run batch file included from PC.... or you need to flash the file through FastBoot mode... But be sure that you have properly installed all the drivers and USB debugging enabled...
> 
> How to Install the ROM:
> 1. Turn off the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Navin, 

Finally I got to install TWRP recovery again,  after installing the drivers that I downloaded from adbdriver.com but I still have the same problem because I don´t install the ROM.

I have two questions:

Despite I have the drivers,  I cannot use "run.bat" until the mobile is switched on in normal mode. When I access the fastboot mode, with the -volume and Power button, I check that I have TWRP recovery installed. Is that normal?

You say that if I do Wipe data cache before flashing, the stock rom, this will solve my problem. Do I need to do that with run.bat as well? Do you refer to a different custom rom? Which one?

There is something that I don´t get to understand. In the files that I downloaded... Presumably I have the ROM installed in my mobile after running "run.bat". Because I already did it (although I didnt do the Wipe Data/Cache before flashing)   

Thank you very much


----------



## navin_n (Dec 28, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> Hi Navin,
> 
> Finally I got to install TWRP recovery again,  after installing the drivers that I downloaded from adbdriver.com but I still have the same problem because I don´t install the ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you particularly want to install X9180_Multilanguage file, you just put your phone in the Fastboot or BootLoader mode and then connect your phone to PC and execute "run.bat" from PC... it will install it..

However as you have already installed TWRP... so if you want to install Custom ROM, then just download the appropriate ROM and put it in internal or external SD card (whichever you prefer) and do Wipe Data/Cache...and finally flash ROM..... For Custom ROMs, you can refer to my Google Drive...these Custom ROMs already includes Google Apps, Root and unnecessary Chinese Apps removed...

Anyway, may I know why you want to install the Multilanguage ROM?? is it just for other language support or anything else??

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




PMGX said:


> There is a specific recovery that supposedly you have to use to flash it.... Just flashing it is not working for me, so I'll try it some other way.

Click to collapse



Which one did you use CWM or TWRP??

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------


I see some new V5 don't have Dload mode in the BootLoader/Fastboot Mode.... is it new bootloader or modded one??


----------



## cyril1116 (Dec 28, 2014)

doongoo said:


> Yes you can, even 128 GB
> 
> Tapatalked with Honor

Click to collapse



And why is everywhere - "maximum 32gb" ??


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 28, 2014)

*DoubleTap2Wake*

Hi friends.
Anyone can tell me how to install DoubleTap2Wake?
I have ZTE V5 (1G/4G) + TWRP + V1.16
     RQ:  Sorry if it is already explained (I couldn't read all the posts)


----------



## amdek12 (Dec 28, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Hi friends.
> Anyone can tell me how to install DoubleTap2Wake?
> I have ZTE V5 (1G/4G) + TWRP + V1.16
> RQ:  Sorry if it is already explained (I couldn't read all the posts)

Click to collapse



I think it is not as simple as you wish. 
I found some notes on russian sites:


> Patch to enable DoubleTap2Wake (DT2W). Replaces the original Generic.kl, adds the script in init.d. Set through a custom rekaveri for mods based on runoff that support init.d. Init.d official firmware does not support.
> Attached File DT2W.zip (186.04 KB)
> 
> Patch for rollback:
> Attached File DT2W ~ disable.zip (185.62 KB)

Click to collapse



Maybe there is a faster/better way, but you have to wait to explain that by someone who is better than me


----------



## navin_n (Dec 28, 2014)

amdek12 said:


> I think it is not as simple as you wish.
> I found some notes on russian sites:
> 
> 
> Maybe there is a faster/better way, but you have to wait to explain that by someone who is better than me

Click to collapse





zamoraed said:


> Hi friends.
> Anyone can tell me how to install DoubleTap2Wake?
> I have ZTE V5 (1G/4G) + TWRP + V1.16
> RQ:  Sorry if it is already explained (I couldn't read all the posts)

Click to collapse



In my google drive, there is "Kernel_3.4.79_Patch.zip" ...just flash it from custom recovery...DT2W is integrated in Kernel(as per Chinese Forum) ....


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> In my google drive, there is "Kernel_3.4.79_Patch.zip" ...just flash it from custom recovery...DT2W is integrated in Kernel(as per Chinese Forum) ....

Click to collapse



is there any changelog for this kernel patch?


----------



## geo307cc (Dec 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> In my google drive, there is "Kernel_3.4.79_Patch.zip" ...just flash it from custom recovery...DT2W is integrated in Kernel(as per Chinese Forum) ....

Click to collapse



I tried it and it always stucks at the logo after the reboot!

Sent from my X9180 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If you particularly want to install X9180_Multilanguage file, you just put your phone in the Fastboot or BootLoader mode and then connect your phone to PC and execute "run.bat" from PC... it will install it..
> 
> However as you have already installed TWRP... so if you want to install Custom ROM, then just download the appropriate ROM and put it in internal or external SD card (whichever you prefer) and do Wipe Data/Cache...and finally flash ROM..... For Custom ROMs, you can refer to my Google Drive...these Custom ROMs already includes Google Apps, Root and unnecessary Chinese Apps removed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need multilanguage because I want it in spanish

Another question, Navin. Once I download the ROM, how do I flash ROM. 
I have no idea of how to flash the ROM . 
From the mobile using install from zip? 
Do I have to unzip the ROM? 
Or running "run.bat", 
because I think I already did all that

I will send you some pictures of the screen of the mobile when I try to install the ROM so that you can tell me better, .
Thank you once again


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 28, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> I need multilanguage because I want it in spanish
> 
> Another question, Navin. Once I download the ROM, how do I flash ROM.
> I have no idea of how to flash the ROM .
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that I am doing it wrong. Please , could you tell me how to flash the ROM?


----------



## navin_n (Dec 28, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> I think that I am doing it wrong. Please , could you tell me how to flash the ROM?

Click to collapse



I think you are still not getting what I mean to say... For particularly (means only for this ROM) installing "X9180_Multilanguage" file you need to copy zip file to PC and then unzip it...after that put the phone in FASTBOOT mode ..then connect your Phone to PC and execute "run.bat" from the folder in PC where you have unzipped....

Anyway many people say this Multilanguage ROM is not fully translated to different languages and have some bugs and brick the device...so I suggest why don't you just install  MoreLocale2 app if you don't know what your are going ...and then select Spanish Language...however it will not convert all into Spanish...some part will be still in English.. but at least you will get Spanish.....so you can give a try.... 

For installing other ROMs follow this GUIDE

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




KallaiR said:


> is there any changelog for this kernel patch?

Click to collapse



Refer to Post#1266 for changelogs.


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 28, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I think you are still not getting what I mean to say... For particularly (means only for this ROM) installing "X9180_Multilanguage" file you need to copy zip file to PC and then unzip it...after that put the phone in FASTBOOT mode ..then connect your Phone to PC and execute "run.bat" from the folder in PC where you have unzipped....
> 
> Anyway many people say this Multilanguage ROM is not fully translated to different languages and have some bugs and brick the device...so I suggest why don't you just install  MoreLocale2 app if you don't know what your are going ...and then select Spanish Language...however it will not convert all into Spanish...some part will be still in English.. but at least you will get Spanish.....so you can give a try....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## zuxjl (Dec 28, 2014)

HuKuTo said:


> I sucessfully installed 1.06 and its looking good so far. The problem Im facing is the "No connection to google servers" error when I try to add my google account. There is no playstore and I tried to manually install it trhough .apk but again no luck. Have you guys managed to run the playstore with this new firmware?

Click to collapse



Try turn the account&sync on first .maybe will work.


----------



## amdek12 (Dec 29, 2014)

I put some of my ringtones to internal storage to Ringtones catalog. But when I want to set one, I can't see them on my phone in Settings / Sound / Phone ringtone / Internal media. I see only chinese ringtones which I doesn't like and all my music on external sdcard. 

I don't want set my ringtone from external sdcard, because when I connect phone to my laptop I lost my proper ringtone and after disconnect I will get a chinese one.


----------



## marus2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Create a folders /media/audio/ringtones on phone storage and copy sound files here.


----------



## amdek12 (Dec 29, 2014)

marus2 said:


> Create a folders /media/audio/ringtones on phone storage and copy sound files here.

Click to collapse



I done it. There is no difference. Only chinese sounds, even after restarting the phone.


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 29, 2014)

*DoubleTap2Wake*



geo307cc said:


> I tried it and it always stucks at the logo after the reboot!

Click to collapse



I was intending to flash the "Kernel_3.4.79_Patch.zip" but, after reading this, I'm afraid to have a brick.
If the phone stucks after logo, what do you do to go back to previous status?
Thanks.

RQ:  I just succesfully flashed "DT2W.zip"....   but nothing happens.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 29, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> Thank you very much again
> Please, take a look at the photography I sent you. I followed all the steps. As you will see, the file you send me "run.bat" is damaged. I've downloaded it several times and in two different computers, but I always get the same.
> 
> Anyway I downloaded another run.bat of this same ROM( "X9180_Multilang_V1.12") and with it I managed to install the TWRP recovery, but not the ROM. My mobile continues with Chinese APPs and I still cannot install google store to get applications that I can use in Spain.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess the steps you are doing is all wrong that's why it's not working... Anyway leave the Multilanguage ROM.... Now, from my google drive download any custom rom (v1.13/v1.15/v.1.16)...and flash the ROM from TWRP recovery which you already have... these custom have google apps and all unnecessary Chinese apps removed ...and is rooted also...

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




amdek12 said:


> I done it. There is no difference. Only chinese sounds, even after restarting the phone.

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted, then you can install RootExplorer or any file manager which can access the system files...then you go to "/system/media/audio/ringtones" and copy the ringtones there... anyway don't forget to mount it as Read/Write first and to change the permissions of ringtone files you copied...I guess it will be permanent if you do like this...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## amdek12 (Dec 29, 2014)

navin_n said:


> If your phone is rooted, then you can install RootExplorer or any file manager which can access the system files...then you go to "/system/media/audio/ringtones" and copy the ringtones there... anyway don't forget to mount it as Read/Write first and to change the permissions of ringtone files you copied...I guess it will be permanent if you do like this...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, You are right. I have to do it one step more, reboot the phone to refresh list of ringtones  and voila


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 29, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> navin_n said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are still not getting what I mean to say... For particularly (means only for this ROM) installing "X9180_Multilanguage" file you need to copy zip file to PC and then unzip it...after that put the phone in FASTBOOT mode ..then connect your Phone to PC and execute "run.bat" from the folder in PC where you have unzipped....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## navin_n (Dec 30, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> I repeated all of the steps again but with the multilanguage option, and then, this time run.bat flashed the mobile. But :crying:Not the mobile DOESN´T WORK AT ALL. I cannot switch it on, even when I plug it. I think that something must have been broken inside (maybe the main board). The runbat showed a message saying that the process had finished, the computer started recognising the unit, but the mobile just switched of and now it does nothing at all.
> Any way, thank you very much for your help. If anything changes I will let you know.

Click to collapse



I was afraid of this thing...improper flashing may damage the partition table... anyway you can recover your phone but you need to follow the steps described on this forum... Hope you will recover your device
Unbrick ZTE V5 Red Bull V9180 Tutorial
Don't forget to thank @marus2 for his effort.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have just tried out mokee 5.02!Nice rom with good tweeks(double tap to wake) and others!i liked it but no gapps...I'll wait for a version with the gapps.Also i'd like to have the latest nubia app for camera because i like but its not possible!


----------



## pedrobetico (Dec 30, 2014)

navin_n said:


> I was afraid of this thing...improper flashing may damage the partition table... anyway you can recover your phone but you need to follow the steps described on this forum... Hope you will recover your device
> Unbrick ZTE V5 Red Bull V9180 Tutorial
> Don't forget to thank @marus2 for his effort.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much again, especially for your patience and your empathy.
I will get you updated about the situation of my mobile. 

Could you tell me why I couln´t install the other ROMs from TWRP recovery? Did you see the picture? That error appeared with all of the ROMs. 
I ask you this because I told a job mate to buy the same mobile. And I am supposed to help him to root it

Thanks a lot.


----------



## navin_n (Dec 31, 2014)

pedrobetico said:


> Thank you very much again, especially for your patience and your empathy.
> I will get you updated about the situation of my mobile.
> 
> Could you tell me why I couln´t install the other ROMs from TWRP recovery? Did you see the picture? That error appeared with all of the ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually, I prefer to use CWM Recovery rather than TWRP but from TWRP also there should not be any issue.  Anyway, next time you can use CWM recovery and check ..... From CWM, I don't any issue till date... If you still need some help or support then you can buzz me anytime..


----------



## navin_n (Dec 31, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I have just tried out mokee 5.02!Nice rom with good tweeks(double tap to wake) and others!i liked it but no gapps...I'll wait for a version with the gapps.Also i'd like to have the latest nubia app for camera because i like but its not possible!

Click to collapse



Just flash GAPPs zip ...you will have google services....  ..no need to wait....


----------



## roti86 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Guys!

Has somebody experienced random call drops with the phone? My problem is similar to this. I use Mokee, I also installed back the latest 1.16 custom rom (of course with wipe data/cache and format system), but it has the same problem. I use my phone 2G only mode, so i do not think it is a network issue.  I did a clean install so I do no think that it is an app error either. 

I hope it is not a hardware problem. One hungarian forum member is facing the same problem , but we could not figure out what causing this.

Hope you guys can help.

Edit: Went back to H116  untouched stock ROM and recalibrated proximity, then installed back mokee 1224. It seems ok so far.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Dec 31, 2014)

navin_n said:


> Just flash GAPPs zip ...you will have google services....  ..no need to wait....

Click to collapse



I can flash these gapps to android L? I was afraid to flash because i thought these gapps where incopatible with andoid L....


----------



## roti86 (Dec 31, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I can flash these gapps to android L? I was afraid to flash because i thought these gapps where incopatible with andoid L....

Click to collapse



There is a different gapps package for Lollipop. You can flash this. It is the gapps pico, my favourite


----------



## KallaiR (Dec 31, 2014)

tsakalos125 said:


> I can flash these gapps to android L? I was afraid to flash because i thought these gapps where incopatible with andoid L....

Click to collapse



did u flash android L? Did u use special recovery to do so and not the usual ones?


----------



## tsakalos125 (Dec 31, 2014)

I used cwm recovery the one from dallascz folder... Φιλε το ιδιο ρεκοβερι που έχω πάντα.. Δεν ειχα θέμα.. Απλά έκανα απο 2 φορες ολα τα wipe..

edit...after one day of use i saw some serious issues..First of all i noticed sometimes when i called someone and he picked up i couldnt hear anything at all!Second problem also very importand 3 party apps for camera and also the stock camera suffered with the "ghost" problem with the flash...So i returned back to the stock rom for now...


----------



## zamoraed (Dec 31, 2014)

Where is AndroidL ROM for ZTE V5 ?


----------



## navin_n (Dec 31, 2014)

zamoraed said:


> Where is AndroidL ROM for ZTE V5 ?

Click to collapse



Check my POST#1280 .... I have posted the links to download...


----------



## tsakalos125 (Jan 1, 2015)

.After one day of use with the Mokke rom (android Lolipop)  i saw some serious issues..First of all i noticed sometimes when i called someone and he picked up i couldnt hear anything at all!Second problem also very importand 3 party apps for camera and also the stock camera suffered with the "ghost" problem with the flash...So i returned back to the stock rom for now...


----------



## zamoraed (Jan 1, 2015)

tsakalos125 said:


> .After one day of use with the Mokke rom (android Lolipop)  ...........  Second problem also very importand 3 party apps for camera and also the stock camera suffered with the "ghost" problem with the flash...So i returned back to the stock rom for now...

Click to collapse



Hi friend.
"Ghost" problem?   Can you please tell me what is it?
I'm having camera problems  (I'd like to know if it is "ghost" problem)
Thanks


----------



## wwenigma (Jan 1, 2015)

zamoraed said:


> "Ghost" problem?

Click to collapse



I think white spots.

About call disruptions. Maybe touchscreen cant turn off and your face push call end button....


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 1, 2015)

tsakalos125 said:


> .After one day of use with the Mokke rom (android Lolipop)  i saw some serious issues..First of all i noticed sometimes when i called someone and he picked up i couldnt hear anything at all!Second problem also very importand 3 party apps for camera and also the stock camera suffered with the "ghost" problem with the flash...So i returned back to the stock rom for now...

Click to collapse



the white spots problem is due to the fact that the android L rom is based on the 1.15 official stock rom. when the new rom will come out and will be based on the 1.16 rom, the camera problem will be gone.

edit. what u could try is flash the radio 1.16 zip from the prodooman's mega folder ( https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw ) with no wipes. keep a backup before trying. plus do a sensor calibration.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Jan 1, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> the white spots problem is due to the fact that the android L rom is based on the 1.15 official stock rom. when the new rom will come out and will be based on the 1.16 rom, the camera problem will be gone.
> 
> edit. what u could try is flash the radio 1.16 zip from the prodooman's mega folder ( https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw ) with no wipes. keep a backup before trying. plus do a sensor calibration.

Click to collapse



I will wait for the new rom!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 2, 2015)

*8926_msimage.mbn*

So it looks that we allready have the ultimate unbrick tool for qualcomm devices (8926_msimage.mbn and MPRG8926.mbn).
You can download it with latest QPST app and QHSUSB drivers from my google disk.
Have not tried it, so make it on your own.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi  DallasCZ,
Sounds  great if  you managed  to  get 'em  from chinese  source and   for  this  model. Otherwise  they available now  for  Lenovo, Motorola. But  at least 8926_msimage.mbn is unique for  each  phone.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

Where have you got it? 
I come from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/unbrick-zte-v5-red-bull-v9180-2gb-ram-t2948863/page6
So far didn't find something that helped, even though I got those files from two different firmwares


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 2, 2015)

kkffiirr said:


> Where have you got it?
> I come from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/unbrick-zte-v5-red-bull-v9180-2gb-ram-t2948863/page6
> So far didn't find something that helped, even though I got those files from two different firmwares

Click to collapse



i got it from bbs.anzi.com from forum about ZTE V5 device...but they also said, that is untested, and suposedly someone unbricked the phone with this files...but anyway if you got bricked phone and the unbrick you mentioned dont work i have no other options (instead to send it to warranty repair) as trying this (and with no success send it back to warranty repair)


----------



## fazerg (Jan 2, 2015)

I've  just  compared  MPRG8926.mbn  programmer, it's identical with one  from Lenovo. But this just programmer and not necessary it  should be  unique in  spite of  msimage, that's unique  for  sure.  Fortunately  I have  original  for  Xiaomi Mi3  and   also generated one  myself  yesterday.  Comparing  right  now. There defenitely are  some differences. And  they  are in some  quite  specific  details. I'll come  back in  Unbricking thread  once have at least  some  useful information. Knowledge of how they  build  should  help to  bild  them  for  other phones.


----------



## kkffiirr (Jan 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i got it from bbs.anzi.com from forum about ZTE V5 device...but they also said, that is untested, and suposedly someone unbricked the phone with this files...but anyway if you got bricked phone and the unbrick you mentioned dont work i have no other options (instead to send it to warranty repair) as trying this (and with no success send it back to warranty repair)

Click to collapse



Can you please supply the link for that thread? Even though I suspect we all got it from the same source


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 2, 2015)

sure no problem:
BBS.anzhi.com


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 2, 2015)

hi guys! i'm new to the forum 

i have the zte v5 v9180 wdcma 1gb ram, 4gb rom, i have now installed this rom:  lightmode by AMSUser version of Nubia
and everything is ok but i have found problems in the nubia music player, songs get kind of jagged when playing, also i'm not able to run youtube app, i have solved the music problem installing rocket player but for youtube app problem i can't a solution, does anybody else have encounter these problems, if so, how did you solved? and also which rom do you reccomend for my zte v5 1gb/4gb ? the one i have liked the most is the nubia interface, but it is a bit laggy sometimes, even the last one, maybe is phone?  thanks :laugh:


----------



## Hubymaster (Jan 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> So it looks that we allready have the ultimate unbrick tool for qualcomm devices (8926_msimage.mbn and MPRG8926.mbn).
> You can download it with latest QPST app and QHSUSB drivers from my google disk.
> Have not tried it, so make it on your own.

Click to collapse



My phone cant connect with QPST. Everytime i connect my phone to usb port, QPST detects it but the state of the phone is not enabled, only green loading bar apprars. I already have latest driver and QPST ver.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 2, 2015)

Hubymaster said:


> My phone cant connect with QPST. Everytime i connect my phone to usb port, QPST detects it but the state of the phone is not enabled, only green loading bar apprars. I already have latest driver and QPST ver.

Click to collapse



have you set the baud rate to 115200?


----------



## Hubymaster (Jan 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> have you set the baud rate to 115200?

Click to collapse



Where do you mean? If you mean baud rate in port settings in device manager than yes. In QPST i dont see any port settings


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 2, 2015)

*How to update ZTE v5 with 5.0 lollipop*

Your Google Drive has a folder named 5.0 lollipop, gapps. what's in it and how to use it?


----------



## nunytes (Jan 2, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> hi guys! i'm new to the forum
> 
> i have the zte v5 v9180 wdcma 1gb ram, 4gb rom, i have now installed this rom:  lightmode by AMSUser version of Nubia
> and everything is ok but i have found problems in the nubia music player, songs get kind of jagged when playing, also i'm not able to run youtube app, i have solved the music problem installing rocket player but for youtube app problem i can't a solution, does anybody else have encounter these problems, if so, how did you solved? and also which rom do you reccomend for my zte v5 1gb/4gb ? the one i have liked the most is the nubia interface, but it is a bit laggy sometimes, even the last one, maybe is phone?  thanks [emoji23]

Click to collapse



lol, have you read at least the last pages of this thread? If you search, you'll easily find your answers!


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 2, 2015)

nunytes said:


> lol, have you read at least the last pages of this thread? If you search, you'll easily find your answers!

Click to collapse



thanks bro... which one do you mean? i'm searching but can't see it....


----------



## navin_n (Jan 2, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> hi guys! i'm new to the forum
> 
> i have the zte v5 v9180 wdcma 1gb ram, 4gb rom, i have now installed this rom:  lightmode by AMSUser version of Nubia
> and everything is ok but i have found problems in the nubia music player, songs get kind of jagged when playing, also i'm not able to run youtube app, i have solved the music problem installing rocket player but for youtube app problem i can't a solution, does anybody else have encounter these problems, if so, how did you solved? and also which rom do you reccomend for my zte v5 1gb/4gb ? the one i have liked the most is the nubia interface, but it is a bit laggy sometimes, even the last one, maybe is phone?  thanks :laugh:

Click to collapse



to make youtube work you need to modify the build prop.. just change ro.build.version.release=4.4.2 to 5.0 ...I guess it should work...


----------



## spamec (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 
do you have any unexpected crashes on lolipop roms? CM12, Mokee (even FIUI) gives me unexpected FC on "com.android.systemui" after boot. It loops, restarts ui and crashes again. It happens only when sim card is in slot. Of course before installing I factory reset, clean caches etc. My recovery is TWRP...


----------



## nunytes (Jan 2, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> thanks bro... which one do you mean? i'm searching but can't see it....

Click to collapse


@navin_n already have answered one. About the music, it's a common problem to be fixed (I haven't tried yet with this last release).


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 3, 2015)

navin_n said:


> to make youtube work you need to modify the build prop.. just change ro.build.version.release=4.4.2 to 5.0 ...I guess it should work...

Click to collapse



hi navin i installed your rom yesterday  , the X116Custom from your drive folder but icons tend to duplicate and i can't get rid of them  is it normal?


----------



## marus2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, it's normal. 
you have to disable it in Google play menu.


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 3, 2015)

marus2 said:


> Yes, it's normal.
> you have to disable it in Google play menu.

Click to collapse



how?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 3, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> how?

Click to collapse



Play Store ---> Menu ---->Settings -----> uncheck "Add icon to Home screen"


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 3, 2015)

goro11 said:


> If someone is facing a problem with connection to a youtube video, here is a fix that worked for me:
> 
> 
> Make sure Youtube is installed as system-app.
> ...

Click to collapse



by dalvik cache you mean data cache?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 3, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> by dalvik cache you mean data cache?

Click to collapse



Nope... if you have CWM then you can go to Advance tab...there you will find Dalvik Cache...


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 3, 2015)

i dont think you have to do all these steps. i just changed it to 5.0 and it worked after the reboot. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 3, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Nope... if you have CWM then you can go to Advance tab...there you will find Dalvik Cache...

Click to collapse



does the youtube thing work also if i don't have android 5??

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




KallaiR said:


> i dont think you have to do all these steps. i just changed it to 5.0 and it worked after the reboot. nothing more, nothing less.

Click to collapse



 even if you have install youtube on your sd card?


----------



## nunytes (Jan 3, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> does the youtube thing work also if i don't have android 5??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> even if you have install youtube on your sd card?

Click to collapse



No one said you need android L. If you want to fix it, just change your build.prop and reboot your phone. If you don't know where to find it, install "build.prop editor" from playstore and grant root access, it's easier.


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 4, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> does the youtube thing work also if i don't have android 5??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> even if you have install youtube on your sd card?

Click to collapse



it doesnt let me move youtube app to internal by default. like many other apps,fb for example.


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 4, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> it doesnt let me move youtube app to internal by default. like many other apps,fb for example.

Click to collapse



i was able to do it!  first you need to install youtube (i installed on my sd card so doesn't matter where you install it), then use a program like root browser to go to the build.prop which is inside the system folder, almost at the end of this folder you will find the build.prop open it with text editor etc and find this line: 

ro.build.version.release=X.X.X (X.X.X stands for android version example: 4.4.2, 4.3 ETC)
so change the version to 5.0 and save it

reboot and that's it... this has worked for me with navin's ROM x116 custom version that you can find on his drive folder, but i guess it will work on other roms as well.....

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

hey guys

is anyone is facing the music player player just tried to download rocket player, it's been working for me... (i finger cross to keep everything stable as now)


----------



## honzajs (Jan 5, 2015)

Change ro.build.version.release from 4.x.x. To 5.0 working...


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Anybody can me explain why are there two files in proDOOMmans mega drive roms: *…_int.sd_patch.zip* and *…_sd_int_patch.zip* besides rom file?
I can’t understand how use it and if I have to use it. 

I think there are to change internal into external and external into internal memory, but why?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 5, 2015)

you are right it swaps the sdcards memory ..it is good  for example when you play a lot of games the game shave large data files (1 GB and bigger) and these data are stored to sdcard (internal, where you got not so much space) so if oyu swap it to external sdcard which will be for example 32gb you got a lot more space for data files and you can install more games


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> you are right it swaps the sdcards memory ..it is good  for example when you play a lot of games the game shave large data files (1 GB and bigger) and these data are stored to sdcard (internal, where you got not so much space) so if oyu swap it to external sdcard which will be for example 32gb you got a lot more space for data files and you can install more games

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. I understand more then before  but... why I need that files with rom flashing? During flashing process I can choose from whitch sdcard I want flash rom. Am I right?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 5, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> Ok, thanks. I understand more then before  but... why I need that files with rom flashing? During flashing process I can choose from whitch sdcard I want flash rom. Am I right?

Click to collapse



is it not about where to flash the rom. This is about where to store the data the system and apps creates..to internal storage (default storage) or external storage (sd card with more space). So you need two additional files to change it from int to ext  and back from ext to int.


----------



## navin_n (Jan 5, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> Ok, thanks. I understand more then before  but... why I need that files with rom flashing? During flashing process I can choose from whitch sdcard I want flash rom. Am I right?

Click to collapse



these files are to be used after installing the ROM... and changing the ex-sd to internal and vice-versa ...as per your need .... so if you don't need swapping storages then you can skip this...


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Now, I understand everything. Thanks a lot DallasCZ and navin_n


----------



## musaioso (Jan 5, 2015)

*About 1.16 cam*

Saw in the 1.16 changelog that camera is more optimized with daylijght white balance.

In 1.15 or backwards when i captured pics it looked like washed out pretty bad when there was brigiht light..specially when there was darker objects on focus and bright light in background the bright portion was washed..does the latest update have this proboem yet or doesn't? bcan anyone confirm dpls?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 5, 2015)

musaioso said:


> Saw in the 1.16 changelog that camera is more optimized with daylijght white balance.
> 
> In 1.15 or backwards when i captured pics it looked like washed out pretty bad when there was brigiht light..specially when there was darker objects on focus and bright light in background the bright portion was washed..does the latest update have this proboem yet or doesn't? bcan anyone confirm dpls?

Click to collapse



try to get some info about how camera sensors work, how they focus and compute the rifht shutter speed   white balance is baout the automatic to choose the color temperature correctly


----------



## wretcheddog (Jan 6, 2015)

navin_n said:


> these files are to be used after installing the ROM... and changing the ex-sd to internal and vice-versa ...as per your need .... so if you don't need swapping storages then you can skip this...

Click to collapse



hey navin does your ROM can be upgraded via OTA? , i guess rooted devices do not get updates...what if i unroot my device on SU?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 6, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> hey navin does your ROM can be upgraded via OTA? , i guess rooted devices do not get updates...what if i unroot my device on SU?

Click to collapse



its not about root, its about stock recovery and apps...if you modify your rom you cant install ota update..you have to download the whole package from ztehn.com and flash it (clean / dirty flash)


----------



## ahabec (Jan 7, 2015)

*12. Ringtone revert - not repaired!*

I am on 1.16 customized by Navin and after restart ringtone reverts to default. I tried moving my ringtone to /system /media /audio and change permissions (this is a trick that used to work with MTK phones), but still it reverts. in settings -> sound-> ringtone it shows the one I chose, but unless I go there and re-set it, the actual ringtone that will play after every restart is the default.

Anyone know how to solve this?



DallasCZ said:


> *So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
> *POSTING A PROBLEM*
> _If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
> 1-what rom/firmware are you using
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 7, 2015)

ahabec said:


> I am on 1.16 customized by Navin and after restart ringtone reverts to default. I tried moving my ringtone to /system /media /audio and change permissions (this is a trick that used to work with MTK phones), but still it reverts. in settings -> sound-> ringtone it shows the one I chose, but unless I go there and re-set it, the actual ringtone that will play after every restart is the default.
> 
> Anyone know how to solve this?

Click to collapse



Ask Navin, i have stock 1.16 and dont have this bug. And i have it in system/media/audio and change permission.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Elinx (Jan 7, 2015)

*swap external SD*

I have a 1/4 GB version and planning to install navin_n 1.15 v2 ROM with multilanguage patch from kkffiirr. This includes also framework-res.apk.
Because of the 4GB I want to  change the ex-sd to internal swap. I see the patch of proDOOMman patches the boot.img and framework-res.apk.
I think that using the patched boot.img is possible without consequenses, but the framework apk is specific for the ROM. 
Can someone please give me me a direction where to find what is changed?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 7, 2015)

ahabec said:


> I am on 1.16 customized by Navin and after restart ringtone reverts to default. I tried moving my ringtone to /system /media /audio and change permissions (this is a trick that used to work with MTK phones), but still it reverts. in settings -> sound-> ringtone it shows the one I chose, but unless I go there and re-set it, the actual ringtone that will play after every restart is the default.
> 
> Anyone know how to solve this?

Click to collapse



V1.16 Custom ROM in my Google Drive is pure stock ROM...only thing I have done is just added GApps, Root and removed unwanted Chinese apps... else it's just same as stock and untouched...I tested as you have said...it doesn't revert in mine...

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




Elinx said:


> I have a 1/4 GB version and planning to install navin_n 1.15 v2 ROM with multilanguage patch from kkffiirr. This includes also framework-res.apk.
> Because of the 4GB I want to  change the ex-sd to internal swap. I see the patch of proDOOMman patches the boot.img and framework-res.apk.
> I think that using the patched boot.img is possible without consequenses, but the framework apk is specific for the ROM.
> Can someone please give me me a direction where to find what is changed?

Click to collapse



Yes...for the boot.img it may not create consequences....but for framework it will be specific to ROM and UI used...


----------



## Elinx (Jan 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Yes...for the boot.img it may not create consequences....but for framework it will be specific to ROM and UI used...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. If someone can show me the direction what is modified in framework apk, then maybe it is possible to modify the original framework apk too.
Otherwise I decompile the proDOOMman enable/disable framework files, compare the differences to see what is changed and if it is possible add this changes to default framework apk.
Besides this modification or use foldermount does somebody knows another solution?


----------



## ahabec (Jan 7, 2015)

*issue with ringtone solved!*

I managed to solve this issue by sending the files to my PC and converting them to .ogg via an online converter. Then put them back in system/media/audio and changed permissions as before, to rw-r--r-- . 

Now after restart it does NOT revert. 

So only issues I had so far with this phone, which looks fantastic so far, is the ringtone issue, youtube issue (which I managed to solve by editing build.prop from a suggestion by someone on this thread, and an annoying issue of the phone doing a network search with every reboot - this issue still persists, but so far it only means boot takes a minute longer.

I received the phone yesterday and I think I used it for no longer than 20 minutes before
rooting and going for Navin's 1.16 customized ROM. The Nubia Rom is nice, but making Twitter and Mobgenie and Lovoo system apps... ? wtf? I have been using thl t5s and iNew v3 before, and this phone seems better than both in every aspect.

Thanks Navin!




navin_n said:


> V1.16 Custom ROM in my Google Drive is pure stock ROM...only thing I have done is just added GApps, Root and removed unwanted Chinese apps... else it's just same as stock and untouched...I tested as you have said...it doesn't revert in mine...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 7, 2015)

ahabec said:


> The Nubia Rom is nice, but making Twitter and Mobgenie and Lovoo system apps... ? wtf? ...
> Thanks Navin!

Click to collapse



i never had these apps as system-apps on any sotck nubia firmware...meybe sellers modifications.


----------



## navin_n (Jan 7, 2015)

Elinx said:


> Thanks for your answer. If someone can show me the direction what is modified in framework apk, then maybe it is possible to modify the original framework apk too.
> Otherwise I decompile the proDOOMman enable/disable framework files, compare the differences to see what is changed and if it is possible add this changes to default framework apk.
> Besides this modification or use foldermount does somebody knows another solution?

Click to collapse



It is easy and you don't need to decompile and recompile again....just follow the steps I say to make SD-card as primary:
1. Just get stock framework apk and proDOOMman's framework apk.
2. Open both files using 7zip.
3. Go to "framework-res\res\xml" in both opened files.
4. Select two files "storage_list.xml" and "storage_list2.xml" from proDOOMman's framework-res.apk  and drag/drop to stock "framework-res\res\xml".
5. Click Yes and it's done.. You will have SD-Card as primary.

Anyway, I have not tested this yet but for sure these are two files that corresponds to primary and secondary storages,, Good Luck...


----------



## Elinx (Jan 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> It is easy and you don't need to decompile and recompile again.......................
> 4. Select two files "storage_list.xml" and "storage_list2.xml" from proDOOMman's framework-res.apk  and drag/drop to stock "framework-res\res\xml"..................................

Click to collapse



Just a swap of two files? That is easy to try. 
Thank you very much for your fast answer.


----------



## navin_n (Jan 7, 2015)

Elinx said:


> Just a swap of two files? That is easy to try.
> Thank you very much for your fast answer.

Click to collapse



Just check my google drive. I have made flashable zip "SD_Primary_Patch.zip" ....just flash it with CWM or TWRP and check if it works....If it doesn't work then just replace framework-res.apk in my patch with original/stock and flash again.


----------



## Elinx (Jan 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Just check my google drive. I have made flashable zip "SD_Primary_Patch.zip" ..................

Click to collapse



Wow, you are fast. This wasn't I expecting, thanks


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 8, 2015)

*please anyone give best custom ROM for this device (ZTE v5)*

please anyone upload #custom roms for ZTE v5, as I didn't understand Chinese I'm not able to understand which custom rom is correct for my device. So anyone please upload if you have any best custom ROM to Google Drive. 
I want to change stock rom cause my music gets jagged in between and stops for a while. nd many things lag too much. 
I have installed custom recovery (CWM) and have rooted. 
. 
please anyone upload it please.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 8, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> please anyone upload #custom roms for ZTE v5, as I didn't understand Chinese I'm not able to understand which custom rom is correct for my device. So anyone please upload if you have any best custom ROM to Google Drive.
> I want to change stock rom cause my music gets jagged in between and stops for a while. nd many things lag too much.
> I have installed custom recovery (CWM) and have rooted.
> .
> please anyone upload it please.

Click to collapse



try to use "search" button instead of asking ... 
I notice no lags at all ...try to factory reset the phone
and when you turn off the smart sensing feature (flip to mute) the player work well.


----------



## Elinx (Jan 8, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> please anyone upload #custom roms for ZTE v5, as I didn't understand Chinese..................................
> .
> please anyone upload it please.

Click to collapse



This forum is complete English. Please read first posts of it before asking.
DallasCZ, navin_n and proDOOMman has uploaded a lot of ROM's on their Google or Mega drive.


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 8, 2015)

Choose any you want from proDOOMmans mega share - https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw. There was it in first post.


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 8, 2015)

*.*

Amdek12;58029085, 

thanks buddy, I have downloaded one from 2014.12.24 >CM11 and it has 3 files, which one to install first.


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 8, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> Amdek12;58029085,
> 
> thanks buddy, I have downloaded one from 2014.12.24 >CM11 and it has 3 files, which one to install first.

Click to collapse



Only one. The biggest - 234 MB. We wrote about others files few pages ago. 

Next time do like DallasCZ said - use search before ask. In other case we have a lot of junk instead of pure informations.


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Amdek12.
I read many comments back and in one Dallas cz has written about the problems, I didn't get that, he has written about some camera issue on CM11. can you please elaborate it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 8, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> Hey Amdek12.
> I read many comments back and in one Dallas cz has written about the problems, I didn't get that, he has written about some camera issue on CM11. can you please elaborate it.

Click to collapse



If you dont understand so please dont do anything with your phone it will result to numerous posts from yout asking for help after you brick your phone.


----------



## navin_n (Jan 8, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> Hey Amdek12.
> I read many comments back and in one Dallas cz has written about the problems, I didn't get that, he has written about some camera issue on CM11. can you please elaborate it.

Click to collapse



Anyway best and stable ROM is Stock ROM.... Till date I don't have much issue with the stock (modded by myself) ....everything is running smoothly without any lags .... 

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

@Elinx Did you tested the patch I made? is it working?? 
Please update us...


----------



## nunytes (Jan 8, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Anyway best and stable ROM is Stock ROM.... Till date I don't have much issue with the stock (modded by myself) ....everything is running smoothly without any lags .... [emoji14]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I completely agree, I can even play Blitz Brigade with stock ROM (without modifications)! ? ahahah


----------



## Elinx (Jan 8, 2015)

navin_n said:


> @Elinx Did you tested the patch I made? is it working??
> Please update us...

Click to collapse



No sorry, the phone is currently out of my range for a few weeks.
I was planning to make in the mean time a package with all the patches.
I thought I need a lot of time for collecting information, patches, decompiling and compiling apk's.
I was surprised about the simplicity and now I must patiently wait before I get back my phone.
What I have done for now is comparing the localized apps from the multilanguagepack, your 115 V2 and stock 115.
I see that the size of your browser apk is a lot bigger then stock (apk+odex)
Also I have taken a look what is changed within the storages xml.
What I have seen is that the storage drive-names are swapped. 
I think, if within framework storages xml is not changed in combination with a patched boot.img, internal and external SD have wrong names in the settings menu "storage".
Will be continued


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## ahabec (Jan 8, 2015)

*Sorting albums not alphabetically*

Hi. I am using Navin's customized 1.16 ROM.
The nubia music player is nice but it will not sort songs in albums by the order they appear in the album - only by alphabet (i.e. first letter in song name). Anyone know how to make an album play in sequence?

For now I just use a player from the store (music v4.1.0.7)

But I would like to use the Nubia player since double tap on home button in lockscreen brings that player's control's up, not the one I downloaded.

Is it only me or is it really stupid the nubia player cannot play albums in sequence?


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 9, 2015)

*yeppie! got Cyanogenmod on my cell.*

First of all thanks DallasCZ, navin_n, proDOOMan and Amdek12. For their efforts. 
Now, my cells got what I always wanted. But there's only one problem . The CM11 doesn't have GAaps. So please bud help me getting that.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 9, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> First of all thanks DallasCZ, navin_n, proDOOMan and Amdek12. For their efforts.
> Now, my cells got what I always wanted. But there's only one problem . The CM11 doesn't have GAaps. So please bud help me getting that.

Click to collapse



omg ... just download 4.4 GAPPS and flash it wia custom recovery .


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 9, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> First of all thanks DallasCZ, navin_n, proDOOMan and Amdek12. For their efforts.
> Now, my cells got what I always wanted. But there's only one problem . The CM11 doesn't have GAaps. So please bud help me getting that.

Click to collapse



If you are appreciate to somebody, just hit THANKS button to thanks


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 9, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> omg ... just download 4.4 GAPPS and flash it wia custom recovery .

Click to collapse



DallasCZ plz give the link to download it . plz ...
Update: sorry sorry, I found it.


----------



## junkypong (Jan 9, 2015)

hi navin...i installed ur sd primary patch zip..but none of the setting is working.....every time i try to open the system setting it says unfortunately android has stopped working.. i also did the factory reset but can't initiate the phone setting


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey DallasCZ, when I'm connecting my device to PC , it's not giving options to mount SD card to use as a USB mass storage. How to enable it.


----------



## navin_n (Jan 9, 2015)

junkypong said:


> hi navin...i installed ur sd primary patch zip..but none of the setting is working.....every time i try to open the system setting it says unfortunately android has stopped working.. i also did the factory reset but can't initiate the phone setting

Click to collapse



Just get framework-res.apk from stock ROM and copy it to my patch and flash again... it will be normal...


----------



## junkypong (Jan 9, 2015)

do i have to delete the framework.apk from your patch first??


----------



## ahabec (Jan 9, 2015)

*whatsapp push notifications issue?*

Anyone have an issue with whatsapp push notifications not arriving (only when I open app I can see someone messaged me)?

I installed PNF (push notification fixer). Rom is Navin 1.16

Thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 9, 2015)

ahabec said:


> anyone have an issue with whatsapp push notifications not arriving (only when i open app i can see someone messaged me)?
> 
> I installed pnf (push notification fixer). Rom is navin 1.16
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



same by me..sometimes it comes, sometimes not (only when i open the app)


----------



## navin_n (Jan 9, 2015)

junkypong said:


> do i have to delete the framework.apk from your patch first??

Click to collapse



Flash the attached file...it will be ok!!


----------



## Elinx (Jan 9, 2015)

junkypong said:


> ................... sd primary patch zip..but none of the setting is working....................

Click to collapse



 Besides the patched framework, boot.img must also be flashed for working sd swap. It looks not as simple in the first place to got a patched framework-res.apk.
By decompiling comparing the change of the patch with the original files and then change these xml in the original framework-res.apk is the way to go, I think.

But.........  with only a patched boot.img the sd and internal storage should be swapped. In settings "storage", the drive names are not. Internal storage should have the size of SD card. Am I right?


----------



## ahabec (Jan 9, 2015)

If you long-press home button, you can press the circle to clear all active apps. Apparently this also kills the processes. If you slide an up upwards, a little lock symbol appears next to its name.  

After this, even if you press the circle (="clear all recent apps"), the processes for the "locked" apps will not be killed. So if you lock whatsapp, Facebook messenger etc. you will get notifications. Either that or it's because I installed PNF (Push Notificaltion Fix)



DallasCZ said:


> same by me..sometimes it comes, sometimes not (only when i open the app)

Click to collapse


----------



## junkypong (Jan 10, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Flash the attached file...it will be ok!!

Click to collapse



Hi Navin....I have done what u have said and my phone is working again..thanks man!
I have one query....if I flashed the attached framework zip file, will that change my sd card to primary storage??


----------



## navin_n (Jan 10, 2015)

junkypong said:


> Hi Navin....I have done what u have said and my phone is working again..thanks man!
> I have one query....if I flashed the attached framework zip file, will that change my sd card to primary storage??

Click to collapse



No, it will not...


----------



## junkypong (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok 

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Savo7 (Jan 10, 2015)

*How do you use Screen projection?*

It's says if your displayer doesn't support WLAN display (my HDTV) use nubia wireless dongle. Which one do you use? I can't find it on google.


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 10, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> It's says if your displayer doesn't support WLAN display (my HDTV) use nubia wireless dongle. Which one do you use? I can't find it on google.

Click to collapse



https://www.google.pl/search?q=nubi...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=Pg-xVK-JAob2O7vBgagJ - a lot of links about that dongle


----------



## Elinx (Jan 10, 2015)

junkypong said:


> ........if I flashed the attached framework zip file, will that change my sd card to primary storage??

Click to collapse




navin_n said:


> No, it will not...

Click to collapse



 For that you need a patched boot.img


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Savo7 (Jan 10, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> https://www.google.pl/search?q=nubi...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=Pg-xVK-JAob2O7vBgagJ - a lot of links about that dongle

Click to collapse



I was hoping for a Nubia made dongle, these are from other companies. Thanks anyway


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have case with window for my v5, but when I receive a call I have to open the case to pick up. I find on the V5 MAX web site something like this - http://static.ztehn.com/images/374/02.jpg. That is what I need! 

Who can tell me how can I get that app (or similar). Maybe it is in the newest rom? Actually I have V9180_CNCommon_V9.12 version and I'm happy with it besides that receive calls in window.

Maybe I can get rom from V5 MAX and get that app but which is it and if it will suitable for our phone?


----------



## sugarinos (Jan 10, 2015)

Is there a way to have different ringtone for each sim, in cm11 and how's that?


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Video not playing :'(*

After one day use of no problem, one problem came from no where.  That is video is not playing in CM11 when I'm trying to play any video from any software it's showing green screen and then restarting the phone.  
Any solution please.?? 

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




sugarinos said:


> Is there a way to have different ringtone for each sim, in cm11 and how's that?

Click to collapse



Go to phone application > get keypad down > setting > SIM card setting > and select different ringtone for different Sims.


----------



## sugarinos (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you so much! I was trying to get there either by profile, or the sound settings. Thank you very much once again!


----------



## notisz (Jan 11, 2015)

I tried to install cwm at my friends zte to change the rom because he wanted playstore an i think i bricked it using some scripts i found that were made for the v9180 model .The phone now has black screen when i power it and nothing happens. I cant enter bootloader or fastboot so i think i have hardbricked it. Only when i put the battery while i have it connected to mypc it shows 12 partitions and windows asks to format them to open except two of them that have files. the one partition has a folder called image with 55 mb size and the other is the internal storage. if someone can help me i would be grateful because i already spend 12 hours searching to restore this awful device because i never say no when someone asks me to help him. Any help would be appreciated.




Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2015)

notisz said:


> I tried to install cwm at my friends zte to change the rom because he wanted playstore an i think i bricked it using some scripts i found that were made for the v9180 model .The phone now has black screen when i power it and nothing happens. I cant enter bootloader or fastboot so i think i have hardbricked it. Only when i put the battery while i have it connected to mypc it shows 12 partitions and windows asks to format them to open except two of them that have files. the one partition has a folder called image with 55 mb size and the other is the internal storage. if someone can help me i would be grateful because i already spend 12 hours searching to restore this awful device because i never say no when someone asks me to help him. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



OMFG if you dont know what are you doing why do you mess with it? 
go here and do what they say


----------



## geo307cc (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi guys, can anyone upload here the Nubia powersaver app? Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my X9180 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> hi guys, can anyone upload here the nubia powersaver app? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my x9180 using xparent green tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



too lazy to extract it from firmware zip file itself?


----------



## geo307cc (Jan 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> too lazy to extract it from firmware zip file itself?

Click to collapse



I have a very poor quality of internet here where I am. The solution of downloading all the firmware IOT extract this specific file is not the best for me. So, if you can help me, please do it. If not, I can wait for someone else.Please, don't judge before listen. 

Sent from my X9180 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2015)

geo307cc: The nubia power manager is on my google disk in folder "1.16 update"


----------



## geo307cc (Jan 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> geo307cc: The nubia power manager is on my google disk in folder "1.16 update"

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your help! I really appreciate it! Have a nice day! 

Sent from my X9180 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshuZ550 (Jan 11, 2015)

navin_n said:


> From Chinese forum, it seems they have used baseband of 1.15... anyway brush means flashing and Chinese site recommends wiping 2 times....
> Links to download ( copied from 4pda.ru)
> MOKEE 5.0.2
> Cyanogenmod CM12 5.0.1

Click to collapse



Gapps for CM12. Please navin_n give the link.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> Gapps for CM12. Please navin_n give the link.

Click to collapse



you cant use google search and sewarch for gapps for android 5.0 itself? OMFG.


----------



## nunytes (Jan 11, 2015)

AshuZ550 said:


> Gapps for CM12. Please navin_n give the link.

Click to collapse



Just search here in xda and you will find PA Gapps which just work perfectly.


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 12, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I have case with window for my v5, but when I receive a call I have to open the case to pick up. I find on the V5 MAX web site something like this - http://static.ztehn.com/images/374/02.jpg. That is what I need!
> 
> Who can tell me how can I get that app (or similar). Maybe it is in the newest rom? Actually I have V9180_CNCommon_V9.12 version and I'm happy with it besides that receive calls in window.

Click to collapse



Any help, any tip?


----------



## nunytes (Jan 12, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> Any help, any tip?

Click to collapse



They have different specs, so V5 max should have magnetic sensor to the case work and our model should haven't and you can't do anything in this case.


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 12, 2015)

do we know why there isn't anymore the 1.16 update on the zte site? they give the 1.15 as the latest. did they find any serious bug and removed it or what?does anyone know why they removed the 1.16 update both from OTA and http download?

http://www.ztehn.com/download.php


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 12, 2015)

nunytes said:


> They have different specs, so V5 max should have magnetic sensor to the case work and our model should haven't and you can't do anything in this case.

Click to collapse



I don't need magnetic sensor. Everything what I need is phone application which is suitable for the window in my phone case. Just like in V5 MAX on attached screen. I thought that somebody had similar case and had the same dillemmas as me. I just want pick up the phone through the window in the case, I don't want to open it. 
So, if I'm alone in that battle, I will seek further  Thanks, anyway


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 12, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> do we know why there isn't anymore the 1.16 update on the zte site? they give the 1.15 as the latest. did they find any serious bug and removed it or what?does anyone know why they removed the 1.16 update both from OTA and http download?
> 
> http://www.ztehn.com/download.php

Click to collapse



the link is in the forum on ztehn.com, dont try to get it they make lot of funny things... i am three weeks on 1.16 and i see no bugs.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Jan 12, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I don't need magnetic sensor. Everything what I need is phone application which is suitable for the window in my phone case. Just like in V5 MAX on attached screen. I thought that somebody had similar case and had the same dillemmas as me. I just want pick up the phone through the window in the case, I don't want to open it.
> So, if I'm alone in that battle, I will seek further  Thanks, anyway

Click to collapse



So why you don't try one of double window case? There are few, one window to view and another smaller to slide to answer or reject calls..


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 12, 2015)

nunytes said:


> So why you don't try one of double window case? There are few, one window to view and another smaller to slide to answer or reject calls..

Click to collapse



I bought my ZTE with that window case - Nillkin Case. I choose that, because I like it, double window case does't look good for me. When I decided to buy one window case, I don't know that will be problem with that. I don't want to spend money on another case which I do not like, and which is ugly for me.

I still have a hope that I resolve that problem  or I have to become accustomed.


----------



## heyhant (Jan 12, 2015)

i have a problem. I tried to root my phone and every since i have tried a dozen of roms with no success. My phone either closes on standby and the wifi does not open. I have the zte v5 redbull 1/4 bought from minideal. I have tried different recoveries and roms and it seems i can not find the suitable pair. Can anyone tell me and even show me what to flash and from where. I would appreciate it. Thank you!!!


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 12, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> the link is in the forum on ztehn.com, dont try to get it they make lot of funny things... i am three weeks on 1.16 and i see no bugs.

Click to collapse



yes me too. 1.16 is the best and more stable rom i have tried so far. that's why i found it weird that the 1.16 wasn't anymore available for ota and http download nowhere in the http site but only in the forum and here. anyway! as long as it works flawless for me, i am ok!


----------



## nunytes (Jan 12, 2015)

heyhant said:


> i have a problem. I tried to root my phone and every since i have tried a dozen of roms with no success. My phone either closes on standby and the wifi does not open. I have the zte v5 redbull 1/4 bought from minideal. I have tried different recoveries and roms and it seems i can not find the suitable pair. Can anyone tell me and even show me what to flash and from where. I would appreciate it. Thank you!!!

Click to collapse



I have the same version. Every single ROM mentioned here work with our phones too. Try to flash TWRP recovery, do a factory reset and wipe also system partition. After that, without rebooting, flash the ROM you want (I recommend official 1.16) and when it finishes reboot the device. Hope it helps you


----------



## heyhant (Jan 13, 2015)

nunytes said:


> I have the same version. Every single ROM mentioned here work with our phones too. Try to flash TWRP recovery, do a factory reset and wipe also system partition. After that, without rebooting, flash the ROM you want (I recommend official 1.16) and when it finishes reboot the device. Hope it helps you

Click to collapse



OK tell me if i am wrong! I installed TWRP , did a factory reset and wiped system partition. Without rebooting i flashed V9180_4.4_update_H116.zip and rebooted. Now my phone's wifi is not working and restarts when on standby!! Have i done something wrong?


----------



## nunytes (Jan 13, 2015)

heyhant said:


> OK tell me if i am wrong! I installed TWRP , did a factory reset and wiped system partition. Without rebooting i flashed V9180_4.4_update_H116.zip and rebooted. Now my phone's wifi is not working and restarts when on standby!! Have i done something wrong?

Click to collapse



The phone came like this or it started happening after you did something? Maybe you need to do the process of updating from 4.3 to 4.4 and you didn't that..


----------



## Elinx (Jan 14, 2015)

nunytes said:


> ..... Maybe you need to do the process of updating from 4.3 to 4.4 and you didn't that..

Click to collapse



 What do you mean. Is there a special process for this?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 14, 2015)

heyhant said:


> OK tell me if i am wrong! I installed TWRP , did a factory reset and wiped system partition. Without rebooting i flashed V9180_4.4_update_H116.zip and rebooted. Now my phone's wifi is not working and restarts when on standby!! Have i done something wrong?

Click to collapse



Just give this try as you have already done other things already...
Flash back V1 stock recovery (4.3) and then flash earlier 4.3 ROM (such as V1.06, V1.07 etc) using V1 Stock recovery. And check if everything is normal. If everything is normal then update the stock recovery from 4.3 to 4.4 and then flash H1.16 stock ROM.
You can find the files needed in DallasCZ's Google Drive   or wwenigma's Mega Drive


----------



## nunytes (Jan 14, 2015)

Elinx said:


> What do you mean. Is there a special process for this?

Click to collapse



Yap, just try what @navin_n said


----------



## Elinx (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for your answer, has this to do with partitions?
Because normally there should be no problem if you use a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM..


----------



## nunytes (Jan 16, 2015)

Elinx said:


> Thanks for your answer, has this to do with partitions?
> Because normally there should be no problem if you use a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM..

Click to collapse



I think it has to be with scripts


----------



## moonight212 (Jan 16, 2015)

*problems with roms*

HI 
I have the zte v5 and I realy love it but I have few problems with every rom and I hope you can help me fix one of them
offical rom
after few hours of living the phone on standbay it disconnects the internet so I dont get notifications until I turn the screen on.
Mokee
the camera is not as good as the offical
I have problem with proximity sensor-sometimes it just turns the screen on when I am a telephone call

thanks


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 16, 2015)

moonight212 said:


> HI
> I have the zte v5 and I realy love it but I have few problems with every rom and I hope you can help me fix one of them
> offical rom
> after few hours of living the phone on standbay it disconnects the internet so I dont get notifications until I turn the screen on.
> ...

Click to collapse



1.in the official rom, change the wifi  policy to never disconnect when the screen goes off.  it's just a setting on the advance menu.
2. on the mokee rom u just have to recalibrate the proximity sensor. the guide to do so, is written on the first 1-2  posts of this topic.


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 17, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I bought my ZTE with that window case - Nillkin Case. I choose that, because I like it, double window case does't look good for me. When I decided to buy one window case, I don't know that will be problem with that. I don't want to spend money on another case which I do not like, and which is ugly for me.
> I still have a hope that I resolve that problem  or I have to become accustomed.

Click to collapse



I have some track. Is there an option Smart Face and then Smart Leather in Setting -> Feature in the newest roms? One mate from polish forum wrote me that in V5 MAX is that option. This is an option to change dialer on blocked screen in V5 MAX to suitable to window cover.

Can someone check it?


----------



## moonight212 (Jan 17, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> 1.in the official rom, change the wifi  policy to never disconnect when the screen goes off.  it's just a setting on the advance menu.
> 2. on the mokee rom u just have to recalibrate the proximity sensor. the guide to do so, is written on the first 1-2  posts of this topic.

Click to collapse



I have another problem in mokke
The sound quality on headphone is not as good as the offical rom
and sometimes it stops the music for few seconds unlike the offical that it doesnt


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 17, 2015)

I also haved the music problem so I revert to CM11.


----------



## johng4 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello,
just bought 1/4 edition. Came with v1.13 and OTA update failed to update to 1.16.
To do this manual, do i need to change recovery or all i want to do is add the 
1.16 files to sd card and flash from the stock recovery?


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 18, 2015)

johng4 said:


> Hello,
> just bought 1/4 edition. Came with v1.13 and OTA update failed to update to 1.16.
> To do this manual, do i need to change recovery or all i want to do is add the
> 1.16 files to sd card and flash from the stock recovery?

Click to collapse



If you have the stock recovery - just put the file and flash.


----------



## rikkieking (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

I've managed to install the ADB-drivers in windows 8.1, my pc recognizes the phone as an adb-device. USB-debugging is enabled and the zipped custom ROM is placed on the external SD-card.

When I run the run.bat file in the Recovery Tool file, and choose 1. for CWM recovery my phone goes to fastboot menu. but when I select 'boot recovery' in this menu it doesn't get the CWM recovery but the original android recovery (from where I cannot flash the custom ROM)

Can anyone help me with this? thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 19, 2015)

rikkieking said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've managed to install the ADB-drivers in windows 8.1, my pc recognizes the phone as an adb-device. USB-debugging is enabled and the zipped custom ROM is placed on the external SD-card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can try doing it manually. 
Connect the cable to the Device and through Command Prompt go to recovery tool folder and type following command:
1.  *adb.exe reboot-bootloader*    ----> This will make the device to reboot in Fastboot mode.
2. Once the device is booted in FastBoot mode and type this command 
*fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img *  (where recovery_cwm.img is CWM recovery image, you can change the name according to the recovery img you have)
3. After complete, you can select "Boot Recovery" to enter the recovery you have flashed.


----------



## rikkieking (Jan 19, 2015)

for my understanding, I need to perform these steps while the device is ON? because in post #190 it is stated that the device should be turned of and fastboot should be entered with vol - and pwr-button...


----------



## wwenigma (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone has information about call disruptions under CM/Mokee roms?


----------



## navin_n (Jan 19, 2015)

rikkieking said:


> for my understanding, I need to perform these steps while the device is ON? because in post #190 it is stated that the device should be turned of and fastboot should be entered with vol - and pwr-button...

Click to collapse



you can do either way.... whichever you like.... Using ADB command with device on or Power off and vol - / pwr-button combination...


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can anyone check in the stock rom if is there an option in Setting / Feature -> Smart Face and then Smart Leather?

Thanks in advance


----------



## proDOOMman (Jan 19, 2015)

wwenigma said:


> Anyone has information about call disruptions under CM/Mokee roms?

Click to collapse



Some people make double-tap with his ear during call and firmware send power button event. So try to disable dt2w or turn off "power button ends call" feature.


----------



## nunytes (Jan 19, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> Can anyone check in the stock rom if is there an option in Setting / Feature -> Smart Face and then Smart Leather?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Nope, there isn't.

But I don't know if you can't add new lines to build.prop like one hand feature. Maybe yes maybe no, try to know which lines you'll need


----------



## tsakalos125 (Jan 19, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Nope, there isn't.
> 
> But I don't know if you can't add new lines to build.prop like one hand feature. Maybe yes maybe no, try to know which lines you'll need

Click to collapse



I just saw that cm12   5.0.2 is available in a chinese forum..Anyone knows anything??thanks


----------



## nunytes (Jan 19, 2015)

tsakalos125 said:


> I just saw that cm12   5.0.2 is available in a chinese forum..Anyone knows anything??thanks

Click to collapse



I think it's 1 SIM for now. At least last time I tried it was.


----------



## CesarSP (Jan 20, 2015)

*No load is constantly reboots, shuts down, ...*

Hello. Good morning!

Wear from day reading this post and I think are lon only ones who can help me.

I have a problem and I would like I could help, after testing the Mokee 5.0. the phone started to go wrong, returning to nubia, what works wifi, restarts alone, to unlock screen goes pink, turning the phone starts charging the battery stops charging but after a few seconds ...

I loaded several times the rom 0.44 to 1.16 and as usual ...

That I can do to fix it? It is the version 2g / 8g

Sorry for my English. Thanks in advance.

CesarSP


----------



## wwenigma (Jan 20, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> Some people make double-tap with his ear during call and firmware send power button event. So try to disable dt2w or turn off "power button ends call" feature.

Click to collapse



Thanks, will try that.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 20, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I have some track. Is there an option Smart Face and then Smart Leather in Setting -> Feature in the newest roms? One mate from polish forum wrote me that in V5 MAX is that option. This is an option to change dialer on blocked screen in V5 MAX to suitable to window cover.
> Can someone check it?

Click to collapse



this option is included in all nubia UI, they make restrictions based on /i think) model number in build.prop (same with the camera app etc), but simply changing th ebuild.prop model number afect another things and many people reported strange behavior. I looked to the Z5 may, Z7 max build.prop and didnt find clues regarding dmart face.



johng4 said:


> Hello,
> just bought 1/4 edition. Came with v1.13 and OTA update failed to update to 1.16.
> To do this manual, do i need to change recovery or all i want to do is add the
> 1.16 files to sd card and flash from the stock recovery?

Click to collapse



If your ota dont work,you have slightly modified version by the seller (i assume), so you have to root, flash custom recovery and flash the 1.16 stock firmware.


----------



## russy23 (Jan 20, 2015)

this phone looks amazing for the money..

at the moment i have a galaxy s2, im pleased with it, but the HD screen and the 13mp camera is very appealing, worth the upgrade??

im in the uk, geekguying offers it for 88 uk pounds..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> this phone looks amazing for the money..
> at the moment i have a galaxy s2, im pleased with it, but the HD screen and the 13mp camera is very appealing, worth the upgrade??
> im in the uk, geekguying offers it for 88 uk pounds..

Click to collapse



please, this is not buyers guide forum..so search, watch youtube, read forums, and ask in other forums...


----------



## russy23 (Jan 20, 2015)

sorry, ill unsubsribe


----------



## sergobel (Jan 20, 2015)

why we do not have custom kernels ?
our phone support CM12 ( 5.0.2 )


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 20, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Nope, there isn't.
> 
> But I don't know if you can't add new lines to build.prop like one hand feature. Maybe yes maybe no, try to know which lines you'll need

Click to collapse





DallasCZ said:


> this option is included in all nubia UI, they make restrictions based on /i think) model number in build.prop (same with the camera app etc), but simply changing th ebuild.prop model number afect another things and many people reported strange behavior. I looked to the Z5 may, Z7 max build.prop and didnt find clues regarding dmart face.

Click to collapse



I received build.prop from ZTE V5 MAX. There is an below section in that file:

```
#For SmartFace Window
persist.sys.smartface.type=310
```

Can I add it to my file? 

Here is a link to original file https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BydRo6SmgeMYMGY2WXEydHBuLTA&usp=sharing


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 20, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I received build.prop from ZTE V5 MAX. There is an below section in that file:
> 
> ```
> #For SmartFace Window
> ...

Click to collapse



check the build.prop and from other phones that have the same screen with ours, to compare.


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 20, 2015)

moonight212 said:


> I have another problem in mokke
> The sound quality on headphone is not as good as the offical rom
> and sometimes it stops the music for few seconds unlike the offical that it doesnt

Click to collapse



I also have those problem from time to time, it seem related to cpu governor and i/o scheduler. I'm trying to find the best combination.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 21, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I received build.prop from ZTE V5 MAX. There is an below section in that file:
> 
> ```
> #For SmartFace Window
> ...

Click to collapse



you can try... i added the value 360 some weeks ago and nothing happend,  as i wrote earlier, this feature is device name based.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## CesarSP (Jan 21, 2015)

*Hello.*

No load is constantly reboots, shuts down, ...
Hello. Good morning!

Wear from day reading this post and I think are lon only ones who can help me.

I have a problem and I would like I could help, after testing the Mokee 5.0. the phone started to go wrong, returning to nubia, what works wifi, restarts alone, to unlock screen goes pink, turning the phone starts charging the battery stops charging but after a few seconds ...

I loaded several times the rom 0.44 to 1.16 and as usual ...

That I can do to fix it? It is the version 2g / 8g

Sorry for my English. Thanks in advance.

CesarSP


----------



## nunytes (Jan 21, 2015)

CesarSP said:


> No load is constantly reboots, shuts down, ...
> Hello. Good morning!
> 
> Wear from day reading this post and I think are lon only ones who can help me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really, why do you need to repeat your post?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 21, 2015)

CesarSP said:


> No load is constantly reboots, shuts down, ...
> Hello. Good morning!
> 
> Wear from day reading this post and I think are lon only ones who can help me.
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont underszand a word... learn english or ask a friend to translate it correctly.


----------



## CesarSP (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry, I thought I had not paid attention, they can help me ??

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Hello.
 I am sorry not to be able to express better, am going to try it again. Since I put the version Mokee 5.0.2, the telephone has not been OK. 
I have returned to the version 1.16 and it is restarted only. When it has the blocked screen, on having returned to ignite, it remains with the whole screen of pink color and goes out. There does not work the wifi That they recommend that it should do? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## johng4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just installed 1.16 stock rom. Two things. First of all, when i install an app from playstore i get two shortcuts of the same app for it in the launcher. That happens in every app.
Second, i got a widget i think whick shows how much wifi i am using. How can i disable it ? Thank you.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 21, 2015)

johng4 said:


> Just installed 1.16 stock rom. Two things. First of all, when i install an app from playstore i get two shortcuts of the same app for it in the launcher. That happens in every app.
> Second, i got a widget i think whick shows how much wifi i am using. How can i disable it ? Thank you.

Click to collapse



first thing.. search,  really give it a minute and stress your brain a little... 
second thing.. settings/display/notification panel/show network speed. If you meant this.


----------



## johng4 (Jan 21, 2015)

First thing solved.
About the network speed i have this setting off and when i turn it on, i get another widget in my status bar about network speeds.
My problem is the other one. I can move it all over the screen too. I think its a widget or something like this. But its a fresh install so...


----------



## zohlih (Jan 22, 2015)

*MoKee 1224 issue*

Hi all!

2 issues I need your help.
*1. *Some of the games and navigation programs under MoKee1224 which provider the option of rotating the screen (For example IGO Primo israel) are fine when u running them in vertical mode, but collapse when i rotate the phone, only hard reset helps.
On IGO I tried different resolutions but none of them seems working.
In previous MoKee version there were no such problems. *SOLVED*

*2. *Other problem is the volume of my phone microphone. 
When I talk with other, they say my voice is distort like it's too loud or something.

Thanks for your help in advance.

(I like this rom other than this 2 minor problems its perfect)

-Z-


----------



## KallaiR (Jan 22, 2015)

*gps settings(?)*

hello, i have a question,

in the nubia OS rom, at the location mode menu, except the high accuracy, there is the "enhanced location" that let u "Use Qualcomm IZat hardware accelerated location". can we enable it on the cm11 rom too or not?


----------



## proDOOMman (Jan 22, 2015)

zohlih said:


> *1.* Some of the games and navigation programs under MoKee1224 which provider the option of rotating the screen

Click to collapse



You can try to change "Disable HW overlays" option in developer settings.


----------



## zohlih (Jan 22, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> You can try to change "Disable HW overlays" option in developer settings.

Click to collapse



That works fine, it helped! 
This setting can damage in the long run the phone?

Thanx a lot bro.


----------



## proDOOMman (Jan 22, 2015)

zohlih said:


> That works fine, it helped!
> This setting can damage in the long run the phone?
> Thanx a lot bro.

Click to collapse



It's 100% safe. This option was enabled in previous build of Mokee.


----------



## moonight212 (Jan 22, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I also have those problem from time to time, it seem related to cpu governor and i/o scheduler. I'm trying to find the best combination.

Click to collapse



If we flash the offical music player will it happen?


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 23, 2015)

moonight212 said:


> If we flash the offical music player will it happen?

Click to collapse



I don't think it related to the app, it related to something deeper.


----------



## moonight212 (Jan 23, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I don't think it related to the app, it related to something deeper.

Click to collapse



you are correct


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 23, 2015)

moonight212 said:


> you are correct

Click to collapse



I trying to solve this problem, It seem that those setting reduce the occurrence, but I'm still not that is not due the Placebo effect 
I downloade Performance control tool from XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2401988
Then I give the app the root permissions, then choose 'Wheatley' Governor, 'ROW' for IO Scheduler. In the 'Cpu Advanced' I checked 'Enable MPDecision', 'Multicore Power Saving' (Those two don't related to the bug but may reduce power consume); In 'Advanced Settings' I change SD read ahead to 2048 kb.

If that change something, Just back to the app and check 'Set on boot' for every option.

I'm also installed Seeder app: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987032

Grant root permissions and check 'Enable...' on top button, and uncheck 'Suspend RNG...', check 'Extend...' and 'Start...', and choose 'Light' profile.

I hope that those will solve or reduce or annoying bug.


----------



## eladrob (Jan 24, 2015)

*Camera quality*

Hi. 
I'm currently using mokee rom which is great besides the poor camera quality. Is there a way to import the nubia camera app to mokee or cm11? Or at least improve the quality of the mokee camera app? 

Thank you for all the efforts your putting into this thread!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 24, 2015)

you can download standalone nubia camera app from www.nubia.cn


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 24, 2015)

or modded nubia cameta app from 4pda.ru


----------



## proDOOMman (Jan 24, 2015)

eladrob said:


> Is there a way to import the nubia camera app to mokee or cm11? Or at least improve the quality of the mokee camera app?

Click to collapse



You can find many patches in MoKee Center. You can install camera libs from latest stock firmware and modded Nubia camera. The same patches for CM11 you can find in my MEGA drive.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## zohlih (Jan 24, 2015)

*MoKee 1224 issue*

I would like to specify my previous question.
Under MoKee1224 (in previous versions also) if i dial down the volume to the minimum when calling, it still stays relatively loud. ( in a quit place others can hear what the person on the other end keeps telling me in 2 meters distance)
Its like you can only turn up the volume between the min and max stats in relatively small steps, thats why the minimum volume is already too loud, ( at least thats what im thinking)

Is there any solution on this subject? 

Thx in advance.


----------



## eladrob (Jan 24, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> You can find many patches in MoKee Center. You can install camera libs from latest stock firmware and modded Nubia camera. The same patches for CM11 you can find in my MEGA drive.

Click to collapse



thanks!! that helps a lot. the only problem i still have is with my bluetooth speaker in my car. it happens with cm11 and mokee. the problem is that the bluetooth speaker is connecting and disconnecting every few seconds, which makes it impossible to use the speaker. it doesn't happen with stock rom. does anyone else have this problem?

thanks!!


----------



## proDOOMman (Jan 24, 2015)

zohlih said:


> Under MoKee1224 (in previous versions also) if i dial down the volume to the minimum when calling, it still stays relatively loud. ( in a quit place others can hear what the person on the other end keeps telling me in 2 meters distance)
> Its like you can only turn up the volume between the min and max stats in relatively small steps, thats why the minimum volume is already too loud, ( at least thats what im thinking)
> 
> Is there any solution on this subject?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the answer is somewhere in /system/etc/mixer_paths.xml file. But I don't know full solution.



eladrob said:


> thanks!! that helps a lot. the only problem i still have is with my bluetooth speaker in my car. it happens with cm11 and mokee. the problem is that the bluetooth speaker is connecting and disconnecting every few seconds, which makes it impossible to use the speaker. it doesn't happen with stock rom. does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> thanks!!

Click to collapse



I also have strange problems with bt headset once. They gone after reinstalling firmware with full wipes.


----------



## zohlih (Jan 24, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> I think the answer is somewhere in /system/etc/mixer_paths.xml file. But I don't know full solution.

Click to collapse



I will not be able to set this, but thank you for your help .


----------



## Nxmate (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone any idea how to repair the laggy stock music player?


----------



## Elderbary (Jan 25, 2015)

I installed the last version but i haven't a polish llanguage.  How can i install it ?


----------



## arielgalula (Jan 25, 2015)

Elderbary said:


> I installed the last version but i haven't a polish llanguage.  How can i install it ?

Click to collapse



You can't, but you can use morelocale and other apps to change the locale, some of the apps will change user interface lang to polish. 

The other option is to replace the os to mookee or cyanogenmod as I did.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




Nxmate said:


> Does anyone any idea how to repair the laggy stock music player?

Click to collapse



Laggy you mean that some time they are few seconds of silence while playing?


----------



## Elderbary (Jan 25, 2015)

when I bought the phone was in Polish but I installed CM and don't backup ;/


----------



## Nxmate (Jan 25, 2015)

> Laggy you mean that some time they are few seconds of silence while playing?

Click to collapse



Yeah, i meant that. I installed the Shuttle+ music player, it works quite well, without any problem. But it would be still better if i could enjoy the stock music player's beauty


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Elderbary said:


> when I bought the phone was in Polish but I installed CM and don't backup ;/

Click to collapse



Hey, 
Stock version rom which you bought with phone was a multilingual. Every next version has only two languages english and chinese. You have to wait, unless ZTE send an alpha version, which also will be multilingual. 

Now, you can install older 1.12 version from eg. navin_n or dallas_cz disk and you will be a polish language.

(Pozdro z Polski)


----------



## zohlih (Jan 26, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> I think the answer is somewhere in /system/etc/mixer_paths.xml file. But I don't know full solution.

Click to collapse





zohlih said:


> I will not be able to set this, but thank you for your help .

Click to collapse



This can be corrected in a later version , or is it CM11 feature ?


----------



## wwenigma (Jan 26, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> I think the answer is somewhere in /system/etc/mixer_paths.xml file. But I don't know full solution.

Click to collapse



Compared H116 factory rom with CM12, not all values same as factory values, some of them a little higher. I think its dangerous,  may damage the speaker.


----------



## ndv92 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a problem with my front camera, it reversed like a mirror. 
I'm running CM11, patched _camera_h116_signed.zip_ and _camera_switch_signed.zip_ from proDOOMmans mega drive 
I didn't notice this issue before since I've just bought V5 3 days before.
Do you have any idea? Maybe a patch or modify some config file for this? 
Thanks.

Updated: It only reversed in the camera view, but it is in the right way in the photo.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 26, 2015)

if you switch in nubia camera to frontfacing camera and hit settings button, there is option to mirror the image...


----------



## wskizz (Jan 26, 2015)

hi all
I get my v5 today from aliexpress. I like CM - can anybody tell me what is not working it that custom? Where I can find changelog for cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip

Poland rules  pozdro



amdek12 said:


> Hey,
> Stock version rom which you bought with phone was a multilingual. Every next version has only two languages english and chinese. You have to wait, unless ZTE send an alpha version, which also will be multilingual.
> 
> Now, you can install older 1.12 version from eg. navin_n or dallas_cz disk and you will be a polish language.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rat99 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Manual focus problem*

Anybody having a problem with manual focus?mine worked with stock original rom.now im on stock custom by team atx.manual focus not working.


----------



## ndv92 (Jan 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> if you switch in nubia camera to frontfacing camera and hit settings button, there is option to mirror the image...

Click to collapse



I installed nubia Camera 1.0.42 from soft.shouji.com.cn/down/27099.html , because on 4pda, the download link is not exist.
But in fact turning "Mirror Snapshot" on/off on that app do not show any difference. And as I said before, the photo taken is not reverse, just the camera view


----------



## joanr (Jan 27, 2015)

*no success to unbrick*



fazerg said:


> There is probably much  easier or rather faster  way.  And you do not need  donor phone. But it's still good to  have full backup of your own phone.
> Basically  the method is  exactly the  same  but you need to flash  with dd only  first part of  disk  which  contains partition table boot records etc.
> Unpack attached  file  and  type in  Linux  terminal while being in the  directory where file unpacked:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, thanks for your help !!

I copy with dd your head.img on my zte v9180 1GB bricked and nothing .... not recovery not fastboot


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 27, 2015)

*Kernel patch, MultiROM*

*GREAT NEWS*
the one and only ProDOOMman released a kernel where he patched the insensitive screen touch when the phone is laying on desktop.
It is on my google drive in direcotry KERNEL and its "Boot_img_3.4.0_prodoomman.zip" i have tested it and works well and even the kernel supports MULTIROM (see under)...i will stick with it even, when i was on 3.4.79 kernel who has  double tap to wake ....

Also he started a MULTIROM project with modified multirom apk (for ZTE V5) , so you can use more than one system at a time on your ZTE V5 (it is on his mega drive) there is also a tutorial 
TD BETA THREAD IN CHINESE
4PDA.ru thread in Russian

*so please  thank him for his great work for your device*


----------



## Piramit (Jan 28, 2015)

*Rom recommendation?*

Hi,
I bought a new phone zte X9180, but there are language problems. Is there troubleless  ROM?

Have a nice day...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello,
what language do you mean?what do you mean under troubleless?
Oficial firmware is only in english and chinese, you have to find custom roms based on 1-oficial firmware with multilanguage pack or install custom rom (such as CM11, Mokee, PAC)


----------



## omid_juve (Jan 28, 2015)

can anybody download this link for me and put it in another site because i want to make my phone (v9180) to be able to work with 2 sim card but i can not download it from its original site and i don`t know why ?
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqeNLti


----------



## mike mike baby (Jan 28, 2015)

hi guys can you please provide me instructions how to cm12 on zte v9180 2gb ram and 8gb rom ? Thank you very much ! Have a nice day all!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> can anybody download this link for me and put it in another site because i want to make my phone (v9180) to be able to work with 2 sim card but i can not download it from its original site and i don`t know why ?
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqeNLti

Click to collapse



because you didnt put the password "r2mn"..anyway why you want to install older firmware?the latest is 1.16 and is avaliable on my google drive.


----------



## Piramit (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> Hello,
> what language do you mean?what do you mean under troubleless?
> Oficial firmware is only in english and chinese, you have to find custom roms based on 1-oficial firmware with multilanguage pack or install custom rom (such as CM11, Mokee, PAC)

Click to collapse



Thank you for your interest.

Turkish language,
After  I Turkish have done
Some of the contents in English,
Sounds Chinese writes,

My implied 
Working of the important things.
Trouble-free operation.

Be Right...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Thank you for your interest.
> 
> Turkish language,
> After  I Turkish have done
> ...

Click to collapse



what version firmware you have? the last multilanguage firmware is 1.12 (and there can be english words instead of for example Turkish), oficial firmwares from ZTE are only in Chinese or English.


----------



## omid_juve (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> because you didnt put the password "r2mn"..anyway why you want to install older firmware?the latest is 1.16 and is avaliable on my google drive.

Click to collapse



i put the password but after a while of downloading it would be  cancelled
. the version of my phone now is 0.5  and just one sim card is active . can i flash directly to 1.16 ? also do you know  why OTA  isnot suggest me to upgrade my phone because my firmware is official and not rooted yet .


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> i put the password but after a while of downloading it would be  cancelled
> . the version of my phone now is 0.5  and just one sim card is active . can i flash directly to 1.16 ? also do you know  why OTA  isnot suggest me to upgrade my phone because my firmware is official and not rooted yet .

Click to collapse



baidu is very slow..but on my google drive there are almost all stock firmwares. 
Check for update (settings/about phone/ system update)..
Post here screenshot of the "about phone" screen.


----------



## omid_juve (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> baidu is very slow..but on my google drive there are almost all stock firmwares.
> Check for update (settings/about phone/ system update)..
> Post here screenshot of the "about phone" screen.

Click to collapse



plz check attached file and tell what should i do to activate the 2nd sim card and also to upgrade my phone.
also about "software update" in the phone i should say that one time it is updated itself to v0.5 but after it . it doesnot update anymore


----------



## GuestD1077 (Jan 28, 2015)

What is it bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php


----------



## amdek12 (Jan 28, 2015)

trzcionek said:


> What is it bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php

Click to collapse



Chinese rom based on cyanogenmod. If you ask about the rom, of course.


----------



## GuestD1077 (Jan 28, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> Chinese rom based on cyanogenmod. If you ask about the rom, of course.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply.
BTW. Does Miui support dual SIM?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> plz check attached file and tell what should i do to activate the 2nd sim card and also to upgrade my phone.
> also about "software update" in the phone i should say that one time it is updated itself to v0.5 but after it . it doesnot update anymore

Click to collapse



and when you press "system updates"? it should inform you about new versions....


----------



## Piramit (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> what version firmware you have? the last multilanguage firmware is 1.12 (and there can be english words instead of for example Turkish), oficial firmwares from ZTE are only in Chinese or English.

Click to collapse




I'm using the official rom V 9.06
 There are methinks seventy-five  languages.

But some sections English,
Turkish unturned problematic

Another problem
Sometimes the device starts again.
Thank you for your interest.

Unfortunately I can not upload pictures because I have ten posts.

xdadevelopers
"To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!"


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Piramit said:


> I'm using the official rom V 9.06
> There are methinks seventy-five  languages.
> 
> But some sections English,
> ...

Click to collapse



.
it is not a oficial firmware, it is dto have more languages etc. stock firmwares are 0.4,0.5,0.6,1.10,1.11,.15,1.16 etc... and the official firmwares are only in english and chinese, so stay on your firmware to have turkich langugae, or update to oficial firmware (see post no.1)
or flash 1.12 multilangual firmware, it is not the latest, but it has many languages...
its your choice. the files you need are on my google drive and the instructions are in first three post, so read and study.


----------



## Piramit (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> .
> it is not a oficial firmware, it is dto have more languages etc. stock firmwares are 0.4,0.5,0.6,1.10,1.11,.15,1.16 etc... and the official firmwares are only in english and chinese, so stay on your firmware to have turkich langugae, or update to oficial firmware (see post no.1)
> or flash 1.12 multilangual firmware, it is not the latest, but it has many languages...
> its your choice. the files you need are on my google drive and the instructions are in first three post, so read and study.

Click to collapse




Device came in this way.
isn't it official rom?
Android version 4.4.2
Nubia UI V14..07.11

Thanks.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 28, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Device came in this way.
> isn't it official rom?
> Android version 4.4.2
> Nubia UI V14..07.11
> ...

Click to collapse



no it is not original it is slightly modified to have google play services and more languages, it is modified by the seller (minideal, etotalk...)


----------



## Piramit (Jan 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> no it is not original it is slightly modified to have google play services and more languages, it is modified by the seller (minideal, etotalk...)

Click to collapse



Is there an official rom battery etc programs?
I should have known from the phone application
There are many applications on the phone
Apparently
Because there is no official rom
I learned from you
Thank you very much.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 29, 2015)

official roms are only in English and Chinese and arr all on my google drive, you can download and install (see post 1-3)


----------



## omid_juve (Jan 29, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> and when you press "system updates"? it should inform you about new versions....

Click to collapse



no it doesnot? do you see the screenshot i send you?
can you tell me how i can activate my 2nd sim card?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 29, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> no it doesnot? do you see the screenshot i send you?
> can you tell me how i can activate my 2nd sim card?

Click to collapse



OMFG...read and search please, and if you dont understand english find a friend who does, or you wil brick your phone.
yes i saw and i replyied to you..you heva the old firmware 0.50, if you want the newest you have to read the first three post about how to update the phone manually and do it.
Basicly if you have the 0.50 version and want to go to latest h1.16 firmware (with only english and chinese)
1-download "V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2.zip" from my google drive /root+recovery/flashable trough custom recovery/
2-put it in root direcotry on your internal sdcard (in phone)
3-download the latest 1.16 firmware from my google drive (h1.16)
4-put it also to the root of your sc card.
5-power off your phone and turn it on by pressing and holding "power" and "volume up"...after some seconds the phone will vibrate, then release the buttons.
6-you should boot into recovery, here you navigate with volume buttons and confirm with power button...choose "install from sd card" and point and select the "V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2.zip" file
7-again reboo tto recovery (like in step 5), now wipe cache (twice)
8-now select again "install zip from sd card" and select the h1.16 firmware
9-when done, reboo tyour phone.
10-now you have the latest firmware, which is only englich and chinese (as i said many times before)
11-now follow the step to root your phone, install custom recovery, install google services, done.

or you can flash h1.12 multilanguage firmwar (not latest, but 90% translated to many languages), the steps are familiar, but i dont know if you can flash this firmware from stock recovery, someone else should say it.


----------



## nunytes (Jan 29, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> OMFG...read and search please, and if you dont understand english find a friend who does, or you wil brick your phone.
> yes i saw and i replyied to you..you heva the old firmware 0.50, if you want the newest you have to read the first three post about how to update the phone manually and do it.
> Basicly if you have the 0.50 version and want to go to latest h1.16 firmware (with only english and chinese)
> 1-download "V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2.zip" from my google drive /root+recovery/flashable trough custom recovery/
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not? It's flashable through PC.. I think he should only have Debug mode enabled and proper drivers installed.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 30, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Why not? It's flashable through PC.. I think he should only have Debug mode enabled and proper drivers installed.

Click to collapse



i never investigated that rom , so i dont know...


----------



## Savo7 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Wallpaper scrolling with the screen?*

Does anyone knows how to enable this, on default launcher?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 30, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> Does anyone knows how to enable this, on default launcher?

Click to collapse



it is not possible nubia launcher got no settings  use alternative launcher.


----------



## Savo7 (Jan 31, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> it is not possible nubia launcher got no settings  use alternative launcher.

Click to collapse



How do I set any wallpaper properly, I select the picture with right dimensions, then I go to that cropping tools, that divides picture into three parts, left and right are not usable, since wallpaper doesn't scroll, up and bottom are cut of also and I'm left with low res center? What?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 31, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> How do I set any wallpaper properly, I select the picture with right dimensions, then I go to that cropping tools, that divides picture into three parts, left and right are not usable, since wallpaper doesn't scroll, up and bottom are cut of also and I'm left with low res center? What?

Click to collapse



The wallpaper should be 720(columns)x1280(rows) (horizontal rectangle not vertical)   if you got wallpaper designed for PC the measures are 1280(columns)x720(rows), so when you want to make a wallpaper for android from it, it will be 405x720...GOT IT?


----------



## Savo7 (Jan 31, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> The wallpaper should be 720(columns)x1280(rows) (horizontal rectangle not vertical)   if you got wallpaper designed for PC the measures are 1280(columns)x720(rows), so when you want to make a wallpaper for android from it, it will be 405x720...GOT IT?

Click to collapse



Hey, I checked details, it's width is 720 and height 1280. Perfect fit and I still get this cropping options, which I don't want.


----------



## iscsu (Jan 31, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> Hey, I checked details, it's width is 720 and height 1280. Perfect fit and I still get this cropping options, which I don't want.

Click to collapse



Use a wider original pic, e.g. 1800*1280. In that case, after the cropping you'll still get a wallpaper with 1280px height.


----------



## nunytes (Jan 31, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> Hey, I checked details, it's width is 720 and height 1280. Perfect fit and I still get this cropping options, which I don't want.

Click to collapse



I use multi picture live wallpaper from playstore with only one picture to have full screen picture without crop. You can try.


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> *GREAT NEWS*
> the one and only ProDOOMman released a kernel where he patched the insensitive screen touch when the phone is laying on desktop.
> It is on my google drive in direcotry KERNEL and its "Boot_img_3.4.0_prodoomman.zip" i have tested it and works well and even the kernel supports MULTIROM (see under)...i will stick with it even, when i was on 3.4.79 kernel who has  double tap to wake ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I understand, Boot_img_3.4.0_prodoomman.zip not have a double tap to wake?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

no, but you can enable init.d and flash dt2w patch


----------



## lampros62 (Feb 1, 2015)

*problem with 3g mode!!*



DallasCZ said:


> *So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
> *POSTING A PROBLEM*
> _If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
> 1-what rom/firmware are you using
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

i dont use cm,  so anybody who is using it might help... and is working the service menu in cm? i mean when you in dialer call *#*#4636*#*#?


----------



## lampros62 (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i dont use cm,  so anybody who is using it might help... and is working the service menu in cm? i mean when you in dialer call *#*#4636*#*#?

Click to collapse



it said problem connection...!!! any way!!! Because i'm from Greece and i know that CM has the opportunity to use greek language,that's why i install CM... Do you know another custom firmware which it doesn't have that kind of problems and simeoultaneously supports greek language??
Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

nobody mentioned 3g problem on cm11 here, so you did something wrong, or you just heve switched 3g off.  the service menu i mentioned can you give info what networks you have enabled.. and dont use exclamation marks.


----------



## lampros62 (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> nobody mentioned 3g problem on cm11 here, so you did something wrong, or you just heve switched 3g off.  the service menu i mentioned can you give info what networks you have enabled.. and dont use exclamation marks.

Click to collapse



Probably i put wrongly the problem.i can't use internet connection via 3g (the H mode on the bars)....there is something so that i achieve to solve my problem..?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

u can use 2g?can you send mms/sms? did you chceck if you havr the 3g enabled?


----------



## lampros62 (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> u can use 2g?can you send mms/sms? did you chceck if you havr the 3g enabled?

Click to collapse



Yes , 2g works fine...and yes i checked many times !!! maybe i have done something wrong but i don't know what...i followed your instructions for root and i installed CM11 and the only problem witch i deal with is the internet connection via 3g.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

try to flash the latest radio from my google drive
.. is in h1.15 folder


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## lampros62 (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> try to flash the latest radio from my google drive
> .. is in h1.15 folder

Click to collapse



Thank you very much...

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Do you recommend me before the installation to clean wipe data...??


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 1, 2015)

no need


----------



## omid_juve (Feb 1, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> OMFG...read and search please, and if you dont understand english find a friend who does, or you wil brick your phone.
> yes i saw and i replyied to you..you heva the old firmware 0.50, if you want the newest you have to read the first three post about how to update the phone manually and do it.
> Basicly if you have the 0.50 version and want to go to latest h1.16 firmware (with only english and chinese)
> 1-download "V9180_4.3_to_4.4_recovery_V2.zip" from my google drive /root+recovery/flashable trough custom recovery/
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for everything i flashed my phone with your guide and the software version of is 1.16 and 2 sim card is enabled . but one problem is happened  the temperature is goes high near 32c and i feel warm under my hand especially near the place of 2nd sim card. do u have any idea for it ?


----------



## whys73 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, i'm new here, i would like to ask if it is possible to root ZTE Blade V5 (MT6582 version) with root method from O.P ? In Indonesia ZTE change their processor to Mediatek MT6582, could you help me to root the device ? Thanks


----------



## marus2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Never heard of 6582 version. Can you post a link, where you bought it?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

whys73 said:


> Hi, i'm new here, i would like to ask if it is possible to root ZTE Blade V5 (MT6582 version) with root method from O.P ? In Indonesia ZTE change their processor to Mediatek MT6582, could you help me to root the device ? Thanks

Click to collapse



you probably mean zte blade vec,  thats another phone.


----------



## whys73 (Feb 2, 2015)

It's ZTE Blade V5 - 8G , i already check the spec and it's identical with ZTE Redbull V5, sorry i can not post link because XDA prevent me from posting link.
Basically it's ZTE Blade Redbull V5, but using more cheap proc MT6582. I heard ZTE Blade V5 that sold in Malaysia and Indonesia using MT6582 processor.
Try to search this product on lazada.co.id


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

send me a pm withthe link and screenshot of about phone in settings.. will take a closer look


----------



## doongoo (Feb 2, 2015)

whys73 said:


> It's ZTE Blade V5 - 8G , i already check the spec and it's identical with ZTE Redbull V5, sorry i can not post link because XDA prevent me from posting link.
> Basically it's ZTE Blade Redbull V5, but using more cheap proc MT6582. I heard ZTE Blade V5 that sold in Malaysia and Indonesia using MT6582 processor.
> Try to search this product on lazada.co.id

Click to collapse



Give try to framaroot.apk (to find here in xda)


----------



## proDOOMman (Feb 2, 2015)

whys73 said:


> Basically it's ZTE Blade Redbull V5, but using more cheap proc MT6582. I heard ZTE Blade V5 that sold in Malaysia and Indonesia using MT6582 processor.

Click to collapse



May be some parts of your phone are similar to Redbull, but you has completely different phone. MTK and Qualcomm are two different universes, like PC and Mac.


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 2, 2015)

*No wifi and BT on all ROM's*

Hi,

Finally I tried to flash every available ROM's coming from a softbrick ( Thanks to UNBRICK tutorial).
The phone works fine, but I can't activate my wifi. When I tap on Wifi it turns soft blue, but no Wifi search appears.
I searched all forum thread and apply every posible solution with no succes.

Any idea on how I can repair my wifi on 2g/8g?

I have downloaded all recovery and rom files and I am able to apply some tricks on Ubuntu. 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

CesarSP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I tried to flash every available ROM's coming from a softbrick ( Thanks to UNBRICK tutorial).
> The phone works fine, but I can't activate my wifi. When I tap on Wifi it turns soft blue, but no Wifi search appears.
> ...

Click to collapse



about BT i dont know, but i have same problem with Wifi as you and the problem was in permissions of the wifi file wifi_suplicant.conf in /data/misc/wifi
solution was to enable usb debbuging, connct phone to pc, run command shell in dir where you have adb command file and type:

```
$ adb -d shell
# cd /data/misc/wifi
# chown system.wifi wpa_supplicant.conf
# reboot
```
it sets the right permissions to the file and after restart everything works normal.

and in settings/about phone/status/ can you see MAC adress of your phone?


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> and in settings/about phone/status/ can you see MAC adress of your phone?

Click to collapse



I will try this with a terminal & ADB on Ubuntu. Thanks for the tip, I saw it in last pages.

No Wifi MAC is shown on about/info. It says "unavailablee".


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

CesarSP said:


> I will try this with a terminal & ADB on Ubuntu. Thanks for the tip, I saw it in last pages.
> 
> No Wifi MAC is shown on about/info. It says "unavailablee".

Click to collapse



hmmm so the process i mentioned will probably not work...
what recovery do you use for flashing? 
Didnt you formated your phones presist and modemst1 and modemst2 partitions?
Did you tried to flash another kernel or radio file?


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried all recovery's available to flash stock firmwares I'm guessing:
4.3 & 4.4 V2

I can't tell you this info... The phone isn't not mine. Perhaps they formatted these partitions...

I not tried to flash any kernel or radio file at the moment. I need to have all the info until I can proceed.
If not my desire to hard brick the phone...

Thanks for your support in this problem. Perhaps we can do it!


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

*AMSUser from 4PDA custom FIRMWARE 1.16 31.12.2014*

I uploaded the AMSUser lightmod custom firmware to my GOOGLE DRIVE (see custom firmwares section on my google drive). It has the proDOOMmans new kernel with touch sensitivity patch, support for init.d scripts, and its rooted. In the directory with the firmware there is also DT2W.zip which you can flash in custom recovery to gain double tap 2 wake function.
And you have to flash GAPPS of course.
If the root dont work, just flash in custom recovery latest supersu.zip (use google to search)
*Version 1231*
Added Ukrainian language (translation of ~ 50-60%)
Dialer with a large circle with photos
Item added to the Superuser Settings
Removed the city from clock widget
Full date format in the header statusbara
Changed sorting contacts on the format of "Full Name". New contacts now must be added in the format "Name Middle Name Last Name"
Integrated Dolby Digital Plus. Pozvlyayut use presets for listening to audio through the headset
updated gps.conf
*version 1225*
Significantly cleaned (minus ~ 150MB)
Built Root, ADB as root
support init.d
Added some tweaks of the Fly-On Fashion
Fixed icudt51l.dat for proper operation of the calculator
updated timezone
changed spleshskrin
The new boot animation from Android 5.0
Added an option to change the background of notification bar (Settings> Display> Style notification bar)
The alarm clock week starts on Monday
Added tweak off the screen by pressing the upper right corner statusbara
Full Display number when you choose a person from the pulldown menu when creating SMS
Changed the update-script and other minor changes


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

CesarSP said:


> I tried all recovery's available to flash stock firmwares I'm guessing:
> 4.3 & 4.4 V2
> 
> I can't tell you this info... The phone isn't not mine. Perhaps they formatted these partitions...
> ...

Click to collapse



it look like the MAC adress is missing by formating the persist partition.
here is the solution 4PDA FORUM FOR V5 REDBULL
or here 4PDA FORUM FOR Z7mini
you can also do it manually,but this is the easiest method to read and write MAC adresses...

OR just flash custom recovery, make nandroid backup and try custom ROMS, maybe it will work.


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> it look like the MAC adress is missing by formating the persist partition.
> here is the solution 4PDA FORUM FOR V5 REDBULL
> or here 4PDA FORUM FOR Z7mini
> you can also do it manually,but this is the easiest method to read and write MAC adresses...
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try tomorrow and post the results. 
I have the MAC address in a screen capture taken before the phone goes bad. Perhaps I can type in and recover the wifi service.
I will try QPST and try this solution.
Is there any way to xtract these partitions from a working phone and copy to faulty phone??

Thanks!!


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 2, 2015)

it is possible, but you will have two devices with same MAC adress. it is better to e tract from working phone, copy to the damaged phone and editvia QPST and change.


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 2, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> it is possible, but you will have two devices with same MAC adress. it is better to e tract from working phone, copy to the damaged phone and editvia QPST and change.

Click to collapse



Any donor here of the three partitions needed to copy?? 

Modemst1, Modemst2 and persist partitions plz!

Tomorrow I will update. Thanks!! :good:


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## marus2 (Feb 2, 2015)

I doubt someone would donate these files, as they possess unique information about imei.


----------



## CesarSP (Feb 3, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> it is possible, but you will have two devices with same MAC adress. it is better to e tract from working phone, copy to the damaged phone and editvia QPST and change.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I can download a NV image from the phone via Nubia Tool Studio, no problem at download and upload. :good:
I tried to edit de QCN file via QPST, but don't know how to do. Instead I tried to edit with a hex editor and upload new QCN file with Nubia tool, restart telephone but no succes. 
Any direction on how to edit with QPST? The wifi on the QCN file was the tipically (98: 6c: F5: 58: 09: 91)
Wifi can't start at all. 

I can't understand how to do here: NVTest (tool)
They talk about NVtest, but I can't find it.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




marus2 said:


> I doubt someone would donate these files, as they possess unique information about imei.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. 
If not I can understand these files can contain sensible phone data. No problem if someone not help in this!


----------



## peibol (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, I need some help.
I dont know what did my father with the phone... Stuck in logo image...
Now, internal memory (sdcard0) is corrupt...
I cant format and mount....
Sdcard1 is ok.
I attach an image.
THANKS so much in advance.
Image: http://goo.gl/06InZa


----------



## arielgalula (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone have this 01.26-extsd-cm12.zip file from  http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=638594&view=findpost&p=37659248 for CM12?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

peibol said:


> Hi, I need some help.
> I dont know what did my father with the phone... Stuck in logo image...
> Now, internal memory (sdcard0) is corrupt...
> I cant format and mount....
> ...

Click to collapse



the link is not working (to the image)
And if you read carefully the first post you will know what to write if you have a problem...


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

Theres nothing in the first post about this.
http://goo.gl/06InZa


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

peibol said:


> Theres nothing in the first post about this.
> http://goo.gl/06InZa

Click to collapse



And what is this? 


DallasCZ said:


> _If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
> 1-what rom/firmware are you using
> 2-what recovery
> 3-if you have rooted your device
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you think we can help you if you dont even describe what happens..and as i look on the screenshot you have custom recovery, so you had custom rom... we need this type of information to help you.
do you have any cwm/twrp nandroid backup of the whole system?


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

Rom: I had MK44.4-X9180-201412242126 proDOOMman
Firmware: 1.16
Recovery CWM
Rooted
I have another ZTE v5 working, ¿Can I make a backup and restore in the other?
Thanks DallasCZ
http://goo.gl/06InZa


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

kust flash the mokee again...


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> kust flash the mokee again...

Click to collapse



That is the first thing I did (wipes first)... 
Result: http://goo.gl/SyxFU1


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

what cwm you have? did you flashed some patches to the mokee rom? int2ext or ext2int?


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

now I try to change to TWRP RECOVERY with flashboot ..
But now not enter in recovery, only this screen..... ((((((((
no kernel (boot partition is bad)
http://goo.gl/bZFBlt


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

what is flashboot?
what version of twrp you flashed? where you downloaded it from? 
flash the recovery again....do full backup, then wipe everything and flash stock rom.


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

peibol said:


> now I try to change to TWRP RECOVERY with flashboot ..
> But now not enter in recovery, only this screen..... ((((((((
> no kernel (boot partition is bad)
> http://goo.gl/bZFBlt

Click to collapse



Ok ok, I install again CWM and now i can enter in recovery... version 6.0.4.8
did you flashed some patches to the mokee rom? int2ext or ext2int? No
I mean fastboot


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

so now flash latest cwm (6.0.5.1.) or twrp (2.8.4.0.), make nandroid backup (just for sure)  and then do full wipe and flash stock rom... it is strange that the phone stop working by itself.


----------



## peibol (Feb 5, 2015)

stock rom? with stock recovery?

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Dallaz Is not posible use Odin?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

why to use odin? i didnt say to use stock recovery... you cannot read? try to flash stock or another custom firmware...


----------



## allarpl (Feb 5, 2015)

Can someone upload file *nubia-common.jar from stock 1.16*? AMSUser will create small patch which change cyrilic alphabet from contact app (AMSUser light mode rom 1.16) into stock english. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

amsuser has stock firmware and where is the problem? i am on amsuser lightmod 1.16 with modified kernel and everything works well.


----------



## allarpl (Feb 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> amsuser has stock firmware and where is the problem? i am on amsuser lightmod 1.16 with modified kernel and everything works well.

Click to collapse



I also have his great ROM but in stock contact app on right side is a quick menu unfortunately it is cyrlic alphabet (even if I set english lang. in my phone) and it does not work properly. Rest work like a charm.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 5, 2015)

oh now i see.. didnt mention that before  anyway amsuser mafe this custom rom from stock rom, i wonder why hr need a file he must have... anyway he can download the stock rom frim my google drive..


----------



## yuvalg72 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Does "camera_h116_signed" camera file will work good on Mookee 4.4 ROM?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 6, 2015)

yuvalg72 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does "camera_h116_signed" camera file will work good on Mookee 4.4 ROM?

Click to collapse



try and you will see :-/


----------



## andreidam (Feb 7, 2015)

*Unknown version*

Hi, I have a new ZTE V5 1/4gb.
Can someone tell me what version i have installed? 
I does not look like other versions posted here.

Build number: V9.12
Nubia UI: V9.5.1

Can this version bee rooted with root.bat from Dallas Google Drive?
Or is better to install the latest version , 1.16?


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 7, 2015)

andreidam said:


> Hi, I have a new ZTE V5 1/4gb.
> Can someone tell me what version i have installed?
> I does not look like other versions posted here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your version is 9.12 )  There is a version modified by seller, I suppose. The next one is 1.13 (tap System Update and check).
You can root it and you can install the newest version. I had the same version when I bought my phone.


----------



## andreidam (Feb 7, 2015)

I tried OTA update, it downloads 1.13 the phone rebooted and started to install but I got "instalation aborted" 
I think I will try to instal 1.16 from here if you say it is safe. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 7, 2015)

andreidam said:


> I tried OTA update, it downloads 1.13 the phone rebooted and started to install but I got "instalation aborted"
> I think I will try to instal 1.16 from here if you say it is safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I never say that is 100% save ). Soft upgrade never is 100% save - that is why even ZTE ask to do backup of your data. But, I done that and now have 1.16. It was quite easy and fast. Everything takes me about 15 minutes. 
Many people from this forum do it and if you do step by step what is write in first posts, everything should be ok, and tonight you will have a new soft in your phone.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 7, 2015)

andreidam said:


> I tried OTA update, it downloads 1.13 the phone rebooted and started to install but I got "instalation aborted"
> I think I will try to instal 1.16 from here if you say it is safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You dont have official firmware but modified firmware, so OTA will not work.
And firmwares which are on my google drive are stock factory firmwares from ZTE with no modifications, so it is safe to install.
You have to download and update manually (see second post)


----------



## peibol (Feb 8, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> so now flash latest cwm (6.0.5.1.) or twrp (2.8.4.0.), make nandroid backup (just for sure)  and then do full wipe and flash stock rom... it is strange that the phone stop working by itself.

Click to collapse



Trying to install cwm 6051, again the same screen... [no kernel (boot partition is bad)]
I think partition boot and partition recovery are corrupt...
And using fastboot, always the same message:
fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img
"FAILED (remote: flash write failure)"

How can I do? 
thankss


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 8, 2015)

peibol said:


> Trying to install cwm 6051, again the same screen... [no kernel (boot partition is bad)]
> I think partition boot and partition recovery are corrupt...
> And using fastboot, always the same message:
> fastboot -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img
> ...

Click to collapse



1-try to flash the older version of custom recovery
2-flash sotck 1.16 rom or navin_n custom 1.16 rom
if this doesnt help go here


----------



## wwenigma (Feb 11, 2015)

My friends phone was died today. Suddenly reboot, after then only white screen. Now all partition in internal eMMC is visible when it plugged in the PC.... need help or advice.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 11, 2015)

there is zte v5 unbrick thread here on xda...


----------



## wwenigma (Feb 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> there is zte v5 unbrick thread here on xda...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the hint, i found it.


----------



## Ibrahem Naser (Feb 12, 2015)

*GAPPS*

I had downloaded all Links and files , CWM ok , Root OK , but Gapps no 
in CWM when installing GAPPS sends msg that your GAPPS version not working with 4.3 , I tried to find GAPPS working with 4.3 but also had error

so what you suggest to do so as to install GAPPS 

the Build version of my phone is 0.50 , Android Ver 4.3


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 12, 2015)

Ibrahem Naser said:


> I had downloaded all Links and files , CWM ok , Root OK , but Gapps no
> in CWM when installing GAPPS sends msg that your GAPPS version not working with 4.3 , I tried to find GAPPS working with 4.3 but also had error
> 
> so what you suggest to do so as to install GAPPS
> ...

Click to collapse



so you are an lazy lazy man   did you saw the error you got? did you tried to flash only minimal (nano, pico) version of GAPPs (because you dont have so much space on system partition) . Of course 4.3 GAPPs when you are on 4.3 system


----------



## Sarunaszx (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys, I am considering getting this phone,

i found it on aliexpress there for €115: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...926-Quad-Core-2GB-Ram-8GB-Rom/1877652876.html

I heard that the camera is good (not interpolated). Are there any stable and smooth roms? Any hidden problems I should know about? Is GPS/Compass okay? 

can't find any decent review about it anywhere. 

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## nabilkaka (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi I bought the phone and it is coming now
I have 3 questions:
1. how long will the battery in calls and browsing?
2. is the battery better than the iPhone 4 battery because it was a quick end
3. have a nice phone? Is it good for girls?


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 13, 2015)

Some good news from 4PDA. 
There is a 1.17 version. You can download this from - http://file.karelia.ru/s479zs/&usg=ALkJrhiYLCP7DJx3mvdKF8ycOVZCvw_q3A


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2015)

I know about the 1.17, but i am lazy to flash and set everything, so i decided to try the 1.17kernel (it is patched so it includes init.d support, but not the sensitivity enhancement by proDOOMman)...so far so good, the stock min. freq is set to 734mHz 
i will wait the two weeks till next update...


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 13, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> I know about the 1.17, but i am lazy to flash and set everything, so i decided to try the 1.17kernel (it is patched so it includes init.d support, but not the sensitivity enhancement by proDOOMman)...so far so good, the stock min. freq is set to 734mHz
> i will wait the two weeks till next update...

Click to collapse



You try kernel which was on 4pad? What an update will be in the next two weeks, 1.18 or kernel update by proDOOMman?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> You try kernel which was on 4pad? What an update will be in the next two weeks, 1.18 or kernel update by proDOOMman?

Click to collapse



now i am testing the 1.17 kernel from 4pda. In two weeks should be next update from ZTE.
Anyway till now the best kernel is the 1.16 kernel patched by proDOOMman (increased sensitivity when phone lying on desk and you operate it with one hand) + double tap to wake  (DT2W) patch.


----------



## nabilkaka (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi I bought the phone and it is coming now
I have 3 questions:
1. how long will the battery in calls and browsing?
2. is the battery better than the iPhone 4 battery because it was a quick end
3. have a nice phone? Is it good for girls?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2015)

nabilkaka said:


> Hi I bought the phone and it is coming now
> I have 3 questions:
> 1. how long will the battery in calls and browsing?
> 2. is the battery better than the iPhone 4 battery because it was a quick end
> 3. have a nice phone? Is it good for girls?

Click to collapse



dont SPAM here, or you will be BANNed.
All your three queastions are silly and easy to answer by spending 10minutes on internet using your brain and feature "search", so thats why nobody ansered this silly questions.


----------



## wwenigma (Feb 13, 2015)

nabilkaka said:


> Hi I bought the phone and it is coming now
> I have 3 questions:
> 1. how long will the battery in calls and browsing?
> 2. is the battery better than the iPhone 4 battery because it was a quick end
> 3. have a nice phone? Is it good for girls?

Click to collapse



1. With 3G approx 4 hour continous gameplay/browsing. (screen on time)
2. IDK, i hate iphones.
3. If you like it, buy it.  (need remove some stuff manually from factory rom)


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2015)

*1.17*

so officialy today is 1.17 out (see first post for changelog)
in any minute it will be on my google drive in direcotry "stock frimwares".


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 13, 2015)

Could please someone help with this phone?
I have v9180  1gb/4gb version  (v9180, wcdma, written under battery) with same problem as posted in post #1426 (page 143)
I don know what was original firmware, but after flashing several firmwares I messed up something - phone boots up, but wifi and data connection doesnt work.
I guess it has shomething to do with baseband or  modem partition. 
Is there a way to fix this?
What firmware I should flash?

Edit: bluetooth is working, and I can read my IMEI  (it seems I didnt erased it)
Edit2: It seems I not only one with this problem. Found CesarSP (post #1551) with same - no working wifi & 3g. I wonder if he managed to fix it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Could please someone help with this phone?
> I have v9180  1gb/4gb version  (v9180, wcdma, written under battery) with same problem as posted in post #1426 (page 143)
> I don know what was original firmware, but after flashing several firmwares I messed up something - phone boots up, but wifi and data connection doesnt work.
> I guess it has shomething to do with baseband or  modem partition.
> ...

Click to collapse



1-Try to flash only the radio file
2-and 2G internet is working good? Only 3G is not working? The wifi icon is hlaf blue when you turn it on or is blue and you cant see any network?
what firmware are you on now?


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 14, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> 1-Try to flash only the radio file
> 2-and 2G internet is working good? Only 3G is not working? The wifi icon is hlaf blue when you turn it on or is blue and you cant see any network?
> what firmware are you on now?

Click to collapse



I am on 1.13 multilang. 
No internet at all (nor 2G). After some settings phone recognize SIM card, but it cannot establish data connection.
WiFi isnt turning on at all - it doesnt find any network, no wifi icon on status bar.

Before flashing my FW version was the same as user adreidam wrote in post #1584:
"Build number: V9.12 Nubia UI: V9.5.1"

Correction: bluetooth does not work either.  In "Settings - About phone - Status" wifi and bt mac address  are "unavailable".


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> I am on 1.13 multilang.
> No internet at all (nor 2G). After some settings phone recognize SIM card, but it cannot establish data connection.
> WiFi isnt turning on at all - it doesnt find any network, no wifi icon on status bar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



flash some stock rom 1.16 or 1.17 they include the latest radio file and you will see.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2015)

*Recovery disclaimer*

IT IS STRONGLY RECOMENDED THAT USERS WHO HAVE 1/4 VERSION USE CWM CUSTOM RECOVERY (LATEST IS 6.0.5.1)
and i updated the ROOT+RECOVERY folder on my google drive. Now should everything work and the latest custom recoveries are also avaliable as flashable zips.
I also updated the TWRP to latest 2.8.4.0. build from january from FAZERGOO it is fast as hell (before the backup of entire rom take 460s now the same rom take only 300s)!


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 14, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> flash some stock rom 1.16 or 1.17 they include the latest radio file and you will see.

Click to collapse



Tried to flash radio from 1.15 - nothing changed (but I will try latest 1.17 as you said).
I have checked root of  filesystem with rootexplorer, there is "persist" folder (or partition), but it is empty. Is there a way to rebuild it?
I also followed instructions that you gave to CesarSP, as described on 4pda forum. With nubia studio tools I found my original WiFi & BT MAC address,
but I dont know what to do with it.
Is there some full phone image that includes all partitions?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> Tried to flash radio from 1.15 - nothing changed (but I will try latest 1.17 as you said).
> I have checked root of  filesystem with rootexplorer, there is "persist" folder (or partition), but it is empty. Is there a way to rebuild it?
> I also followed instructions that you gave to CesarSP, as described on 4pda forum. With nubia studio tools I found my original WiFi & BT MAC address,
> but I dont know what to do with it.
> Is there some full phone image that includes all partitions?

Click to collapse



if you didnt make your own backup, then i think not. I have a full backup but without persist and modemst paritions, because they included phone specific data (mac adress etc.)
but have you tried to flash a stock rom?not only a radio?you dont have any TWRP/ CWM backup of any state before the brick?


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> I also followed instructions that you gave to CesarSP, as described on 4pda forum. With nubia studio tools I found my original WiFi & BT MAC address, but I dont know what to do with it.

Click to collapse



You have to modify file (I don't remember which) with MAC address which you found. There was on 4pda, ass well, but I can't find it now.


Edit: Here you are - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=594539&st=3040#entry37170105


----------



## rtomakov (Feb 14, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> You have to modify file (I don't remember which) with MAC address which you found. There was on 4pda, ass well, but I can't find it now.
> 
> 
> Edit: Here you are - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=594539&st=3040#entry37170105

Click to collapse



No, I dont have own backup. I tried to flash stock 1.17 - nothing changed.
I followed above link, modified WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini file (original file was empty) but it didnt work. Still no wifi nor bluetooth.
I belive that problem is in persist and modem... partitions that DallasCZ mentioned above. Somehow they are gone. 
It seems there is no help.

Could someone please upload original WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini  and other files from /persist partition (delete your mac address if necessary- I will not use it because I found my original addresses) ?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2015)

rtomakov said:


> No, I dont have own backup. I tried to flash stock 1.17 - nothing changed.
> I followed above link, modified WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini file (original file was empty) but it didnt work. Still no wifi nor bluetooth.
> I belive that problem is in persist and modem... partitions that DallasCZ mentioned above. Somehow they are gone.
> It seems there is no help.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you ordered from china and the phone is younger than  1/2 year then flash stock firmware, no gapps, no root, stock recovery and claim warranty repair 
or ask adreidam or CesarSP.


----------



## ttaki76 (Feb 14, 2015)

*ZTE v5 2/8 restart problem*

hello to everyone from Greece .I have a problem with my phone.when the screen turn of the device restart.can somebody help me please?I will be grearful .regards


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

ttaki76 said:


> hello to everyone from Greece .I have a problem with my phone.when the screen turn of the device restart.can somebody help me please?I will be grearful .regards

Click to collapse



Hello,
please read OP (first three post), then use "search" and try to search for answers, if you fail then ask. If you ask, please give us more info (see first post).


----------



## ttaki76 (Feb 15, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> Hello,
> please read OP (first three post), then use "search" and try to search for answers, if you fail then ask. If you ask, please give us more info (see first post).

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer.my device has the costum rom from vickmall multilanguage  and from first time when the device was power off and charge turn on itself.when i use it for first time everytime the screen turn off the device after while make restart.if i keep the screen on everything ok.  now i am in mokee rom and with official 1.17 before mokee and also with cwm by mokee team and kernel 3.4.0 but still has the same problem.any help and suggestions please.:crying:


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

ttaki76 said:


> thanks for the answer.my device has the costum rom from vickmall multilanguage  and from first time when the device was power off and charge turn on itself.when i use it for first time everytime the screen turn off the device after while make restart.if i keep the screen on everything ok.  now i am in mokee rom and with official 1.17 before mokee and also with cwm by mokee team and kernel 3.4.0 but still has the same problem.any help and suggestions please.:crying:

Click to collapse



warranty repair..if it is cross firmware thing then mostly it is harwar erelated.


----------



## Ibrahem Naser (Feb 15, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> so you are an lazy lazy man   did you saw the error you got? did you tried to flash only minimal (nano, pico) version of GAPPs (because you dont have so much space on system partition) . Of course 4.3 GAPPs when you are on 4.3 system

Click to collapse




Thanks Buddy yes I'm abit lazy , but I tried another copy of gapps in your folder it worked .

1- I have single sim phone , but the phone has another sim slot not active , Can I Upgrade the SW so as to run the 2nd sim .
2- I have 4.3 /0.5 can I upgrade it to 4.4/1.16 or I should check my HW version.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## johng4 (Feb 15, 2015)

ttaki76 said:


> thanks for the answer.my device has the costum rom from vickmall multilanguage  and from first time when the device was power off and charge turn on itself.when i use it for first time everytime the screen turn off the device after while make restart.if i keep the screen on everything ok.  now i am in mokee rom and with official 1.17 before mokee and also with cwm by mokee team and kernel 3.4.0 but still has the same problem.any help and suggestions please.:crying:

Click to collapse



Just in case. Did you remove the small film from the battery when you buy the phone? Maybe it doesnt make good contact and thas why , is restarting all the time.


----------



## Savo7 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Error when installing new ROM*

I get assert failed: (getprop("ro:.product.device") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model")... Anyone had this. It 1.17 update. I remember changing build.prop to fix youtube problem, from 4.4.x to 5.0. Thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> I get assert failed: (getprop("ro:.product.device") == "X9180"&&getprop("ro.product.model")... Anyone had this. It 1.17 update. I remember changing build.prop to fix youtube problem, from 4.4.x to 5.0. Thanks

Click to collapse



if the build.prop change was the only one change to stock rom (i dont think so)...you have root,gapps..if you want to flash new firmware you have to flash stock recovery, wipe data and then flash 1.17.
Or delete in updater-script of 1.17 the assert, but you have to do it in the zip file (using 7zip and notepad++) so you dont change the zip file and the updater-script formating (dont use windows notepad).


----------



## Savo7 (Feb 15, 2015)

Where's this script? Can't find it.And is the assert some line? Thanks


----------



## amdek12 (Feb 15, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> Where's this script? Can't find it.And is the assert some line? Thanks

Click to collapse



META-INF\com\google\android\


----------



## Savo7 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Play store and services for 1.17*

The latest supporting KitKat from http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-play-services/google-play-services-6-7-74-1723905-434-apk/ doesn't work. Which one?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 15, 2015)

it is not only about google play services.. for god sake use your brain and search button.. you have to flash a couple of apks and libs.  it is called gapps.  search for minimal, pico or mini gapps,  download and flash.  :-/


----------



## flaviocross (Feb 16, 2015)

It is possible to use the Nubia Camera app in CM12 ?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 16, 2015)

flaviocross said:


> It is possible to use the Nubia Camera app in CM12 ?

Click to collapse



on proDOOMmans MEGA drive  there is nubia camera patched that can be used in CM.


----------



## flaviocross (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, there are three files but I don't know which use.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 16, 2015)

flaviocross said:


> Hi, there are three files but I don't know which use.

Click to collapse



try to use your brain "camera h117 signed.zip" 
camera = aplication for taking pictures
h117 = latest firmware
signed = it is signed
.zip = it is zip package, so flash trough custom recovery
Another hint: try always the latest one (yes there is even date by the file) 
:-/


----------



## proDOOMman (Feb 16, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> "camera h117 signed.zip"

Click to collapse



It's only camera "drivers". I add nubia_camera_V1.0.42_ru.apk to mega drive, but not sure it works on CM12.


----------



## flaviocross (Feb 16, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> try to use your brain "camera h117 signed.zip"
> camera = aplication for taking pictures
> h117 = latest firmware
> signed = it is signed
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worked! I do this trough flash


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 16, 2015)

flaviocross said:


> Don't worked! I do this trough flash

Click to collapse



my mistake..because i dont use CM ROMs,so you have to install the zip "drivers" and then the camera apk (proDOOMman mentioned )


----------



## ttaki76 (Feb 17, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> warranty repair..if it is cross firmware thing then mostly it is harwar erelated.

Click to collapse





DallasCZ said:


> my mistake..because i dont use CM ROMs,so you have to install the zip "drivers" and then the camera apk (proDOOMman mentioned )

Click to collapse



something else i want to ask is if you know the different in stock recovery" v1" and "v3".

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------

what kernel i should flash to improve touch screen?i am on vickmall multilanguage rom.sorry if i miss something.i am new owner on adroind.


----------



## rausad (Feb 17, 2015)

*signature verification failed*

Hello, I am trying to install gapps but it gives signature verification failed and installation aborted.
what can I do?

The phone has 1.17 version

thanks in advance


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 17, 2015)

rausad said:


> Hello, I am trying to install gapps but it gives signature verification failed and installation aborted.
> what can I do?
> 
> The phone has 1.17 version
> ...

Click to collapse



you can install GAPPS only trough custom recovery...see post 1-3.


----------



## navin_n (Feb 17, 2015)

*V9180 H1.17 Custom ROM*

Check my Google drive for V9180 H1.17 Custom ROM with GAPPS/Rooted/without Chinese Apps.

V9180 H1.17 Custom ROM


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 17, 2015)

*X9180-H1.17-DCZ1.17a-0217*

I will share with you my personal ROM upon 1.17 - there are stuff i like and use.
Now check my google drive/custom roms/X9180-H1.17-DCZ1.17a-0217

-Stock 1.17 firmware
-rooted using superSU 2.46
-deodexed
-busybox
-debloated (only 375MB)
-stock 1.17 kernel patched to support init.d scripts
-lolipop bootup animation
-bigger photo in call UI
-tap upper right corner of status bar to lock screen
-double tap to wake
-CRT screen off animation

install:
-make nandroid backup of your phone (just in case)
-go to recovery
-wipe data/cache/dalvik-cache
-install ROM
-reboot, update SU (working to fix this), setup local wifi (recomended for next steps)
-boot to recovery
-flash GAPPS (4.4.x - tried PA GAPPS modular pico(uni) and worked well)
-reboot, sign in to google network and done
-if you have not repsosible screen when the phone is on desk, then you can flash kernel which will fix that, but the kernel build is old (upon 1.10 firmware source codes)

you made verything on your own, i am not resposible for any damage of your phone or data lost.

TO DO - need help:
-change prefered network mode (the settings in stock build.prop doesnt work) and turn off (auto set network mode by system)
-lockscreen clock adjustment (cant recompile keyguard.apk)
-contacts sorting by family name (change in contactprovider.apk made launcher FC)
-figure how to enable split-screen and touch gestures (as they are present in our rom, but disabled somehow)
-figure how to change default_wallpaper.jpg (i figured there is wallpaper even in framework-res.apk) 
 because put it in the path media/theme/thememanager/default/wallpaper/default_wallpaper.jpg didnt work.
-ho to set 24hr time format in build.prop (tried about 5 syntaxes without luck)


----------



## anjabin (Feb 17, 2015)

*1.17 have any bug?*

recently i using 1.15 firmware. i wanted to flash 1.17 firmware . can u help me that this firmware have any bug?
thanks in advance.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## ahabec (Feb 17, 2015)

*Can I move to 1.17 from 1.16 by Navin*

Hi I have the custom 1.16 nubia v2.5, build number ZTE v9180_CNCommon_V1.16 
from Navin (removed Cinese apps etc.) .

Can I upgrade to 1.17 from "within" phone or only via cwm and also - I didn't understand if the new 1.17 mentioned in first post is stock or customized, and if it's Android 4.4 or Lollipop.

I just don't want to use titanium and can't be bothered re-installing all my apps...

The only issue I have now is that phone takes some time to "catch" my chosen ringtone after restart, and this seems to happen because phone app takes a while to fully load (only after restarts).

Thanks
I apologize if the answer to this is somewhere behind. I didn't find it.


----------



## navin_n (Feb 18, 2015)

yes...you can do it... it won't be a problem...but you need to flash it with CWM (without data/cache wipe).
Anyway you can use Nubia Backup and Restore app to backup all your data including apps. Later after flashing (assuming with data/cache wipe) you can restore it. No need to re-install all the apps.


----------



## rausad (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you



DallasCZ said:


> you can install GAPPS only trough custom recovery...see post 1-3.

Click to collapse


----------



## anjabin (Feb 19, 2015)

*1.17 have any bug?*

1.17 have any bug?
recently i using 1.15 firmware. i want to flash 1.17 firmware . can u help me that this firmware have any bug or not?
thanks in advance.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 19, 2015)

no bugs so far,  but some old bugs still remains...


----------



## freezeez (Feb 21, 2015)

*no need data/cache wipe?*



navin_n said:


> yes...you can do it... it won't be a problem...but you need to flash it with CWM (without data/cache wipe).
> Anyway you can use Nubia Backup and Restore app to backup all your data including apps. Later after flashing (assuming with data/cache wipe) you can restore it. No need to re-install all the apps.

Click to collapse



no need data/cache wipe? just boot into CWM recovery then flash the custom ROM? i thought we must do all wipe before flash new ROM


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 21, 2015)

navin_n  just said wipe data and cache, no need to wipe system and data when you are on same system build.


----------



## navin_n (Feb 21, 2015)

freezeez said:


> no need data/cache wipe? just boot into CWM recovery then flash the custom ROM? i thought we must do all wipe before flash new ROM

Click to collapse



As you are just updating the current system (same build), you can just flash it through CWM without doing any wipe. However, if you need to do fresh install then you need to do all wipes.


----------



## lefar333 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,

I have quite offen after installation app, two the same icons two one app on desktop,
is there posibility to delete one useless icon from screen?
I can't post image becouse I dont have 10 post yet.

I had installed stock rom 9.04, but today I have installed
the newest Custom ROM from @DallasCZ
(big thankt you BTW, for your contribution in this topic).
I have the same situation on first and newest rom.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 21, 2015)

just uncheck the "make shortcut to homescreen"  in google play. and then go to manage apps, find launcher and clear settings.


----------



## nassosp (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, thanks for that excellent rom. Everything works fine except the usb tethering or wifi hot spot. I have connections but not Internet in the other devices. For example, I connect phone to pc via usb, then turn on the option usb tethering, pc connect but don't have data transfer. How can I solve this? 

Στάλθηκε από το X9180 μου


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 21, 2015)

nassosp said:


> Hello, thanks for that excellent rom. Everything works fine except the usb tethering or wifi hot spot. I have connections but not Internet in the other devices. For example, I connect phone to pc via usb, then turn on the option usb tethering, pc connect but don't have data transfer. How can I solve this?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X9180 μου

Click to collapse



usb tether works, wifi tether works, bluetooth tether works (have it tested right now)..so please use serach on internet to learn how to setup the pc and phone to do it.
But it is only emergency solution, becouse if you browse web on PC it takes hunderts of megabytes in no time only to write this on one panel open in browser takes 2Mb of data 
so you have been warned.


----------



## julian84 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, I tried the latest kitkat cm, mokee and pac roms from the mega folder and  the battery drain seems too high. Pac rom was fast but  ate 40% for 1 hour, cm and mokee are little laggy and looked like the same rom. Can u recommend version that is stable and not so power hungry? It is my girlfriend's phone and I can't experiment too much. I also tried the 5.0.2 and I loved lollipop(I have ZTE V967S and my highest ver is JB4.2.2). It was fluid and fast but had some random restarts during playstore downloads, so I guess it is too early for that.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 23, 2015)

have no battery drain and other issues with CM11,MOKEE, PAC everything works well without any lags. Please read how to properly flash a new firmware.
When it is your girlfriends phone let it be on stock nubia  UI  (even if you dont know what are you doing).
5.0.2 - i personally havent tested yet (for my opinion is too early and i like the notification led, the stock camera etc).


----------



## julian84 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think  know what I am doing, but will try again tonight just to be sure  . The device is 1/4 with 1.14 ver.(maybe 1.13) and there were some issues like photos disappearing from gallery,  viber sending messages to wrong people, some other random stuff and again I want to say that  I don't use this device so I can't be sure where exactly is the problem. Maybe I will try the 1.17 without the bloatware.


----------



## minimalistGOM (Feb 23, 2015)

*is possible????*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-qualcomm-nv-calculator-adding-2g-3g-t2915649


----------



## KallaiR (Feb 27, 2015)

hello. can someone help me and create a greek translated rom using jBART FROM 4PDA? i tried it but i couldn't get it to work properly and create a greek rom. :-/


----------



## kkffiirr (Feb 27, 2015)

Please elaborate


----------



## anjabin (Feb 27, 2015)

*No change*

No change .some times ago i flashed my mobile  and now using 1.17. but big bug is still alive. ringtone is changed when i restart my mobile some time its change auto without restart. its a big problem for me. any solution of this ?
dual sim problem is also alive.


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 27, 2015)

what dualsim problem? I have no problem with ringtones after restart.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## randyaaa (Feb 28, 2015)

*I have same issue, no kernel (boot partition is bad)*



peibol said:


> Ok ok, I install again CWM and now i can enter in recovery... version 6.0.4.8
> did you flashed some patches to the mokee rom? int2ext or ext2int? No
> I mean fastboot

Click to collapse




How to Install CWM recovery properly? please tell me step by step, thanks


----------



## anjabin (Feb 28, 2015)

*Why me Bro?*



DallasCZ said:


> what dualsim problem? I have no problem with ringtones after restart.

Click to collapse



Why me Bro?
when i restart my  mobile ....sim 1 dial number  and sim 2 dial number is changed.


----------



## PAG09 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,sorry if this question was answered before.

can i use the same roms for the 2GB Ram version on the 1GB Ram version?
Thanks!


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (Mar 2, 2015)

@PAG09
It was discussed within first 15 (still didnt read more than that) pages in tapatalk, and the answer of the OP was that should be ok, but that he can not fully confirm.
Please read those conversations for the confiration.

Here is the post




DallasCZ said:


> here are roms only for the 2/8gb version (v9180),root and cwm should be compatible (you have to try itcon your own)

Click to collapse


----------



## PAG09 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok,Thanks.

I was a little confused and i did a little bit of research on other pages.
I found a rom with multi,that should do it because it's for my mom


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 3, 2015)

all roms are suitable for 1/4 and 2/8 roms there are no special roms for either 1/4 nor 2/8


----------



## navin_n (Mar 3, 2015)

PAG09 said:


> Ok,Thanks.
> 
> I was a little confused and i did a little bit of research on other pages.
> I found a rom with multi,that should do it because it's for my mom

Click to collapse



X9180 ROMs are compatible with both 1/4 or 2/8 versions but be sure to use CWM if you are with 1/4 device. TWRP has some issue with 1/4 Devices.


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (Mar 3, 2015)

I started reading this topic as i would like to buy ZTE V5 2/8 GB.
I read it only till the page 15 (tt) at this moment and will continue reading. 
I use phone mostly for browsing, forums, maybe watching some videos and I looking for a stable phone with solid battery that can go through a day 5h sot.
Are you satisfied with the phone. Is this a good purchase in this price range, i.e would you advise my to buy it after your expirence with a phone for almost a year?

I have seen only issues with second sim slot that should have been solved with updates and cracky back cover.
Is there anything else major that i have missed, overheating etc..
Is it planned that this phone gets update to android 5?
Thank you
P.S I do not need LTE support at this moment. I'm not planning to keep it for more than a year.


----------



## PAG09 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great,thanks both of you.

It seems a greats device i ordered one yesterday from aliexpress.I have the Nubia Z7 Mini  and i love that phone.


----------



## ndv92 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am running CM rom from ProDOOMan.
As I checked Storage Setting, I see that there are 3 partitions there:
(1) Internal Storage (1.8 GB). This is where the OS and all app installed to.
(2) Internal Storage (4.x GB). I think this is the rest of internal memory lay.
(3) SD card: The external SD card.

There are only 200MB left in (1), which make I can't install and update apps from Google Plays.I wonder if there any method to share or merge memory of (2) to (1) ?


----------



## amdek12 (Mar 6, 2015)

ndv92 said:


> I am running CM rom from ProDOOMan.
> As I checked Storage Setting, I see that there are 3 partitions there:
> (1) Internal Storage (1.8 GB). This is where the OS and all app installed to.
> (2) Internal Storage (4.x GB). I think this is the rest of internal memory lay.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope this file should solved your problem - File *cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_int_sd_patch.zip* from that site:  https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw


----------



## proDOOMman (Mar 6, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I hope this file should solved your problem - File *cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_int_sd_patch.zip* from that site:  https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw

Click to collapse



No, this patch used for swapping (2) and (3).


ndv92 said:


> There are only 200MB left in (1),

Click to collapse



You could resize partitions on phone memory to make /data bigger. It is dangerous. You can make hard brick from your phone if something went wrong. Manual (chineese-to-english translated).


----------



## ndv92 (Mar 6, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> No, this patch used for swapping (2) and (3).
> 
> You could resize partitions on phone memory to make /data bigger. It is dangerous. You can make hard brick from your phone if something went wrong.

Click to collapse



Thanks you, I will consider doing this  But I'm afraid that the original Chinese thread was gone


----------



## TecheTag (Mar 10, 2015)

*Question about another zte device*

Hello I was checking you guys topic and I see you got your Zte device with root access.... If the developer you help get this phone root could pm me that would be nice we really need a hand getting the zte zmax rooted... Please And Thank you


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 10, 2015)

TecheTag said:


> Hello I was checking you guys topic and I see you got your Zte device with root access.... If the developer you help get this phone root could pm me that would be nice we really need a hand getting the zte zmax rooted... Please And Thank you

Click to collapse



What device? ZTE Zmax? I dont know such phone.
there are chinese forums where almost every ZTE phone got root and CWM, besides that you ca nsimply push superuser trough adb and fastboot commands to any device (almost any device regarding to ZTE).


----------



## TecheTag (Mar 10, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> What device? ZTE Zmax? I dont know such phone.
> there are chinese forums where almost every ZTE phone got root and CWM, besides that you ca nsimply push superuser trough adb and fastboot commands to any device (almost any device regarding to ZTE).

Click to collapse



I'll look at the Chinese forums when I get home and try to push through adb but phone is write protection... As for fastboot no way in... Bootloader lock down... But thanks anyways 

Zmax


----------



## whys73 (Mar 11, 2015)

*ZTE V5 Camera sensor*

Hi, i would like to know how can i check if this ZTE V5 really using Sony Camera Exmor RS sensor ? Is there any software to check camera sensor ? Thanks


----------



## rat99 (Mar 20, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> now i am testing the 1.17 kernel from 4pda. In two weeks should be next update from ZTE.
> Anyway till now the best kernel is the 1.16 kernel patched by proDOOMman (increased sensitivity when phone lying on desk and you operate it with one hand) + double tap to wake  (DT2W) patch.

Click to collapse



Anybody have a link for  1.16 kernel patched by proDOOMman?


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 20, 2015)

the kernel from prodoomman is not 1.16, it is recompiled kernel from source 1.10 i think,  and i have it on my google drive.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Mar 21, 2015)

Any bugs with 1.17 ?is 1.16 better?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 21, 2015)

there are no new bugs except some people say something with alarm.. but i dont face this problem and of course 1.17 is better then 1.16


----------



## jamesthegreat88 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have the zte zmax from metropcs do you think this method of rooting would work for our phone so far none of the one click roots work.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## doongoo (Mar 24, 2015)

jamesthegreat88 said:


> I have the zte zmax from metropcs do you think this method of rooting would work for our phone so far none of the one click roots work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you already have custom recovery (cwm ior twrp) for your phone? Pushing superSU only works with custom recovery.


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 24, 2015)

jamesthegreat88 said:


> I have the zte zmax from metropcs do you think this method of rooting would work for our phone so far none of the one click roots work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



go to 4pda.ru this is thread about V5 max..you will find there TWRP recovery, and custom firmwares (use google translate to translate it to your language).


----------



## jamesthegreat88 (Mar 24, 2015)

doongoo said:


> Do you already have custom recovery (cwm ior twrp) for your phone? Pushing superSU only works with custom recovery.

Click to collapse



We have nothing at this moment trying to find root at this moment.  

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 24, 2015)

i gave you link to 4pda, there is custom recovery for ztr v5max, flash it and then flash superuser and you have root.


----------



## parrior (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thank You.*

Well, my friend has this phone and ask me this. I  did not know it but thank you for do this post:laugh:


----------



## jamesthegreat88 (Mar 25, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i gave you link to 4pda, there is custom recovery for ztr v5max, flash it and then flash superuser and you have root.

Click to collapse



Have you tried this for the zte zmax phone from MetroPCS? 

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 25, 2015)

no, because i dont have the zte v5max,but why it should not work?


----------



## navin_n (Mar 25, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> no, because i dont have the zte v5max,but why it should not work?

Click to collapse



ZTE ZMAX (Z970) and V5Max is different handsets. In ZMAX, the bootloader is locked so need to unlock the bootloader first but till now I think bootloader unlock is not available...


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 25, 2015)

my sorry i thought he is speaking about V5max ... i dont know about Zmax, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## jamesthegreat88 (Mar 25, 2015)

No worries my friend.  I'm just always looking for a way to root this.  Thanks for trying to help though. 

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Flow (Mar 30, 2015)

navin_n said:


> ZTE ZMAX (Z970) and V5Max is different handsets. In ZMAX, the bootloader is locked so need to unlock the bootloader first but till now I think bootloader unlock is not available...

Click to collapse



Hi Navin,

A little while ago I did a clean install on my ZTE V5 of your X9180_H117_Custom.zip ROM. 
Last week I found out that the audio with the video's I shot is stuttering. 

Is this something that has been noticed before? 

With the 1.15 ROM I didn't have this issue.


----------



## anjabin (Mar 31, 2015)

*when we get next update?*

or lolipop update?


----------



## navin_n (Mar 31, 2015)

Flow said:


> Hi Navin,
> 
> A little while ago I did a clean install on my ZTE V5 of your X9180_H117_Custom.zip ROM.
> Last week I found out that the audio with the video's I shot is stuttering.
> ...

Click to collapse



In mine I don't have this issue.....

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




anjabin said:


> or lolipop update?

Click to collapse



In newly released Nubia Z9, they have already Android L installed... so let's hope V5 will have same... But so far I know there won't any update beyond this.


----------



## marus2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone else noticed tethering error in 1.17?

When I turn it on, WiFi collapse and only airplane on/off will turn it on again.


----------



## DallasCZ (Apr 2, 2015)

nope,  by me works all well.. i use wifi tethering ar least once a week.


----------



## Nxmate (Apr 4, 2015)

is there any possible way to get zram on stock roms?


----------



## DallasCZ (Apr 4, 2015)

you have to flash custom kernel... the one with zram is in chiwahfj roms (you have to look on anzhi.com or ztehn.com)


----------



## Nxmate (Apr 4, 2015)

i will try it, thanks! :highfive:


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Flow (Apr 6, 2015)

navin_n said:


> In mine I don't have this issue.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Did a "dirty" flash of your 1.16 rom over the 1.17 rom and everything is ok again


----------



## AndroidState (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey,
When my friend is playing music on his phone the music usually stops for seconds randomly then continues.
Here are the answers for the main post questions:
This is the
1. Default Nubia UI 4.4.2
2. Default
3. Yes
4. No idea
5. Nothing special


----------



## navin_n (Apr 7, 2015)

AndroidState said:


> Hey,
> When my friend is playing music on his phone the music usually stops for seconds randomly then continues.
> Here are the answers for the main post questions:
> This is the
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version are you using?? Please kindly specify... in the newer version there should not be this issue...


----------



## AndroidState (Apr 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Which version are you using?? Please kindly specify... in the newer version there should not be this issue...

Click to collapse



4.4.2 Nubia 14.07.11
My friend said its the latest firmware


----------



## amdek12 (Apr 7, 2015)

> 4.4.2 Nubia 14.07.11
> My friend said its the latest firmware

Click to collapse



Tap *Settings* then *About Phone* then *Build numer* and write it. This is information which we need.


----------



## navin_n (Apr 7, 2015)

AndroidState said:


> 4.4.2 Nubia 14.07.11
> My friend said its the latest firmware

Click to collapse



Anyway just confirm which ROM version you are using and I think the newer should not have this issue.
However you can try turning off the smart sensing feature (Flip to Mute) under "Settings--->Features"... You will not have the issue with jagging music player.


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello, guys.
I'm a novice the android.
I have ZTE v5 (X9180 - 2GB Ram), android version 4.4.2 (ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13). I want to install Cyanogenmod 12, because nubia UI is so ugly and bugs.
What should I do?
Regards


----------



## navin_n (Apr 8, 2015)

jivko86 said:


> Hello, guys.
> I'm a novice the android.
> I have ZTE v5 (X9180 - 2GB Ram), android version 4.4.2 (ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13). I want to install Cyanogenmod 12, because nubia UI is so ugly and bugs.
> What should I do?
> Regards

Click to collapse




Just follow this post  * STEP BY STEP GUIDE*


----------



## navin_n (Apr 8, 2015)

@proDOOMman , I just tried checking your "MK50.2-X9180-201504031522-UNOFFICIAL" .... ROM is quite smooth and working great. 
But I have one issue, in the notification bar for Network Signals I see exclamation marks. 

UPDATE:
I got it. It's a dumb design of LP.  ! marks means no Internet access.


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for guide.
But I can't understand how to backup current firmware.
If I break my phone to restore it with the backup.

P.S
Also I read that the camera is not work good with cyanogen. So after install I need to copy default camera and gallery application.
Is it true?


----------



## proDOOMman (Apr 8, 2015)

navin_n said:


> @proDOOMman , I just tried checking your "MK50.2-X9180-201504031522-UNOFFICIAL" .... ROM is quite smooth and working great.
> But I have one issue, in the notification bar for Network Signals I see exclamation marks.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I got it. It's a dumb design of LP.  ! marks means no Internet access.

Click to collapse



Settings to remove exclamation marks will be added in next release.


----------



## navin_n (Apr 8, 2015)

jivko86 said:


> Thanks for guide.
> But I can't understand how to backup current firmware.
> If I break my phone to restore it with the backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have Custom Recovery then you can do Nandroid Backup.
I just used Mokee ROM "MK50.2-X9180-201504031522-UNOFFICIAL" and till now I haven't find any issue.
Download link


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 8, 2015)

I understand. So first I need to install Custom Recovery as CWM.


----------



## navin_n (Apr 8, 2015)

jivko86 said:


> I understand. So first I need to install Custom Recovery as CWM.

Click to collapse



Yes....you need to install CWM


----------



## ndv92 (Apr 9, 2015)

@proDOOMman, I'm using your new rom: cm-12-20150403-UNOFFICIAL-X9180
There is one issue: I can't play *.wma file. I also notice that in your previous rom, I can't play *.m4u file.


----------



## AndroidState (Apr 9, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Anyway just confirm which ROM version you are using and I think the newer should not have this issue.
> However you can try turning off the smart sensing feature (Flip to Mute) under "Settings--->Features"... You will not have the issue with jagging music player.

Click to collapse



It didn't work. 
My friend said he's room is X9180_CNCommon_V9.06


----------



## navin_n (Apr 9, 2015)

AndroidState said:


> It didn't work.
> My friend said he's room is X9180_CNCommon_V9.06

Click to collapse



Are you sure it is V9.06? because there is no official ROM with this version no. 
I suggest you to update the phone to V1.17.
You can try the ROM in my Google Drive for V1.17. Just flash it via custom recovery.


----------



## AndroidState (Apr 9, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Are you sure it is V9.06? because there is no official ROM with this version no.
> I suggest you to update the phone to V1.17.
> You can try the ROM in my Google Drive for V1.17. Just flash it via custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Before flashing, do I need to wipe anything?


----------



## amdek12 (Apr 9, 2015)

AndroidState said:


> 4.4.2 Nubia 14.07.11
> My friend said its the latest firmware

Click to collapse





AndroidState said:


> Before flashing, do I need to wipe anything?

Click to collapse



Everything what you have to do is in the second post, step by step  - forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53814257&postcount=2


----------



## Sarunaszx (Apr 11, 2015)

*review*

Hey ,
I see you have quite a big community here which is nice. 
I can't find any 'recent' reviews of the software of this phone. I'm mainly interested in camera and overall use of the phone. All older reviews say that its buggy. And for camera there are different opinions, so I though it would be nice to hear something from real users. 
If someone could make a short review of the phone it would be very nice! Maybe with current software it is a killer phone for this price. Many people just don't want to read through all this long thread, so mini review in first page could be a really nice thing!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

*Lollipop for ZTE V5*

Hello,
Any idea on how to download Lollipop ROM update for ZTE V5 ?
Thanks,
Artur


----------



## amdek12 (Apr 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Any idea on how to download Lollipop ROM update for ZTE V5 ?
> Thanks,
> Artur

Click to collapse



You have Download link in this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59972974&postcount=1712


----------



## Savo7 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Miui V5 on this phone?*

Has anybody flashed this ROM. There's a official V5 ROM on miui site. Does it look like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXM7QmgM7yc 
Thanks


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 11, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Yes....you need to install CWM

Click to collapse



Successfully installed TWRP and created backup.
What happens next?


----------



## marus2 (Apr 11, 2015)

Now read the 2nd post on this topic and follow it.


----------



## joanr (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello and many thanks for your posts on V9180!! Yesterday tested cm11 and cm12 from @proDOOMman with cm11 all perfect until now but with cm12 WiFi connection was lost, do you know any workaround ?


----------



## marus2 (Apr 12, 2015)

That's interesting... Isn't it official bug? 

Did you tried factory reset after flash? 

WiFi works on another rom? (eh, I read bad, seems that on CM11 it works)


----------



## joanr (Apr 12, 2015)

marus2 said:


> That's interesting... Isn't it official bug?
> 
> Did you tried factory reset after flash?
> 
> WiFi works on another rom? (eh, I read bad, seems that on CM11 it works)

Click to collapse



I think I made a factory reset after flash last cm12 and cm12.1 ...
I will try again with cm12 20150403 ...

UPDATE: with cm12 20150403 wifi connection lost and unstable ... with cm11 WIFI perfect !


----------



## marus2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hm, try ask proDoomMan. 
I would try it on my device, but I sold it and don't have it anymore... 

Maybe someone else.


----------



## joanr (Apr 12, 2015)

On cm11 how can I solve sdcard problem ? which is the correct patch from @proDOOMman Mega ? it does not mounts the internal sdcard ...


----------



## Janaboy82 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello!

Please help me!
I have this phone with installed Mokee 4.4.4 (1224), i dont really like the dialer (and i cant change from this fast dialer icon (picture) thing). So i installed an dialer from the play store (Exdialer, Pixel Phone Dialer), but if every time i open the missed called from top menu asking for the application, i "said" Always on the 3rd part dialer, but always ask it!
And my second problem that sometimes not coming back from calling (remain on black screen) and i tried to calibrate the proximity sensor but the *#777# is not working! Have somebody idea?

Thanks!
Janaboy


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello, guys!
I installed successful this custome rom -> cm-12-20150321-UNOFFICIAL-X9180.zip, but after that the phone began to heat.
All working smoothly, but heated.
Any idea why?
Thanks


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## joanr (Apr 14, 2015)

I have installed cm12.1 20150412 and my problem with WiFi solved !!! Thanks @proDOOMman!!


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks @*joanr*.
I installed cm12.1 20150412  and work great.
Also thanks of @proDOOMman!


----------



## Pepperdine (Apr 15, 2015)

*some issues with mokee 4.4*

HI folks! Thanks to  DallasCZ and  navin_n nice tutorial, I managed to flash  MK44.4-X9180-201412242110-UNOFFICIAL rom on  my two ZTE V5. It runs smooth with very simple interface. 
However my PC can't recognize my phone anymore and the usb mass storage menu disapeared on both phones .Is it normal?
I rooted the phones with the SU_pro 1.97 .I also have problem on both phones with camera. it says "unfortunatly, camera has stopped". Searched for "mass storage" and "camera" keywords but found nothing relevant on the threads for my concern .If one of you went through this issues can enlight me? thanks


----------



## joanr (Apr 16, 2015)

How can I root  cm12.1 ?


----------



## roti86 (Apr 16, 2015)

joanr said:


> How can I root  cm12.1 ?

Click to collapse



It is rooted, you just need to switch it on: settings-developer options-root access


----------



## joanr (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks @roti86 but I don't see  root  acces inside developer options ..

Update: OK, that's right I found it ! But when I touch supersu I get an error: there is no su binary installed ...


----------



## comagrun (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all, I have read almost every post, but it is not clear that make these patches:

  (1) cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_int_sd_patch.zip

  (2) cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_sd_int_patch.zip

I have a zte v5; 4GB ROM, 1GB RAM. With cm11 installed.

Only I have about 600mg of internal memory, and I would like that all applications be installed on my external sd card 16gb memory.
What I install the patch (1) or (2)?

Thanks in advance, sorry for my English so bad, but I used Google translator.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## joanr (Apr 17, 2015)

@comagrun you should have : internal memory 600MB , internal sd card and external sd card , I am not sure but with two patches you solve it. Another issue is to resize internal memory ... I solved it on download mode from Windows with minitool partition wizard, resizing partition 26, internal memory is partition 26 (userdata) and internal sd card is partition 27 (grow) ... be  careful  !!!

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------

@proDOOMman cm12.1 20150412 I have twrp recovery , I am not be able to get root access and when I charging battery (smartphone power off) smartphone powers on on recovery mode 

Thanks !


----------



## Savo7 (Apr 17, 2015)

*MIUI V6 for this phone ?*

Can anybody give me a link? Can't find it on the chinese sites. Also is it in English? Thanks


----------



## comagrun (Apr 17, 2015)

joanr said:


> @comagrun you should have : internal memory 600MB , internal sd card and external sd card , I am not sure but with two patches you solve it. Another issue is to resize internal memory ... I solved it on download mode from Windows with minitool partition wizard, resizing partition 26, internal memory is partition 26 (userdata) and internal sd card is partition 27 (grow) ... be  careful
> thanks !

Click to collapse



It is more easy use a patch, but which one?

I know that the phone has internal memory, sd internal, and my external card 16gb sd removable.
But I want is that applications are saved by default in my external card 16gb sd removable.

Which of the two patches I have to install this cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_int_sd_patch.zip Or cm-11-20141224-UNOFFICIAL-X9180_sd_int_patch.zip?
Thanks.


----------



## joanr (Apr 17, 2015)

@comagrun sorry, I don't remember, now  I use cm12.1 ... 
@Savo7 proDOOMman mega Drive https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw


----------



## Savo7 (Apr 17, 2015)

joanr said:


> @comagrun sorry, I don't remember, now  I use cm12.1 ...
> @Savo7 proDOOMman mega Drive https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw

Click to collapse



Which one ? No miui in the drive.


----------



## joanr (Apr 17, 2015)

@Savo7 sorry I don't know I use cm12.1 20150412


----------



## Zgonja28 (Apr 17, 2015)

*@proDOOMman cm12.1 20150412*

I can't find the information about this ROM. Does all works (Dual SIM ...)
Thanks to all good people here, this Thread is awesome.


----------



## joanr (Apr 17, 2015)

@Zgonja28 I have twrp with cm12.1 20150412 all working except  root access  form the moment

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

@proDOOMman Cm12.1 20150412 Bug: after closing a WiFi connection , don't be able to do a  3G connection until reboot phone ...


----------



## brt3 (Apr 17, 2015)

which rom is better? official one or the cm 12.1 ?


----------



## joanr (Apr 17, 2015)

brt3 said:


> which rom is better? official one or the cm 12.1 ?

Click to collapse



I used 1.12 because of multilanguage ... cm11 is better than 1.12, cm12.1 has some bugs I commented before ...


----------



## brt3 (Apr 17, 2015)

joanr said:


> I used 1.12 because of multilanguage ... cm11 is better than 1.12, cm12.1 has some bugs I commented before ...

Click to collapse



 and in comparison with 1.17 version?  cm 12.1 is clean android? how much ram is available ?


----------



## joanr (Apr 18, 2015)

@brt3 I have not tried 1.17. Cm12.1 is clean android 5.1 , I don't know about ram ... 

Where can I report bugs for cm12.1 to @proDOOMman ? Here ?


----------



## kalopc (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Guys Nubia Camera  Version 1.06 Fully work on CM 12 

nubia_camera_v1.0.6.apk

Sorry for bad English I'm From Greece !!


----------



## jivko86 (Apr 23, 2015)

kalopc said:


> Hello Guys Nubia Camera  Version 1.06 Fully work on CM 12
> 
> nubia_camera_v1.0.6.apk
> 
> Sorry for bad English I'm From Greece !!

Click to collapse



Hello, @*kalopc*.
I tried nubia camera app of CM12-20150403-UNOFFICIAL-X9180 and work great.
Thanks.


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 24, 2015)

I have random freezes with CM12.1/ Mokee 5.1, anyone else? Someone need log? Like some sensor service freeze....


----------



## arielgalula (Apr 24, 2015)

wwenigma said:


> I have random freezes with CM12.1/ Mokee 5.1, anyone else? Someone need log? Like some sensor service freeze....

Click to collapse



I have moved to Mokee 51.1, great one.


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 25, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I have moved to Mokee 51.1, great one.

Click to collapse



Same as CM12.1, random freezes then reboot and reoptimizing system..... (30min)



```
04-18 23:12:50.333 E/Sensors (  327): sns_acm_mr.c(747):Error allocating response message
04-18 23:12:50.333 E/Sensors (  327): sns_main.c(1305):Error writing request. sns_err 2 error 0 qmi_err 0
04-18 23:12:50.334 E/sensor_reg(  907): sensor_reg_process_resp: Error in RESP; result: 2
04-18 23:12:50.334 E/sensor_reg(  907): sensor_reg_read: error processing message
04-18 23:12:50.335 E/Sensors (  327): sns_acm_mr.c(747):Error allocating response message
04-18 23:12:50.335 E/Sensors (  327): sns_main.c(1305):Error writing request. sns_err 2 error 0 qmi_err 0
04-18 23:12:50.345 E/Sensors (  327): sns_acm_mr.c(747):Error allocating response message
04-18 23:12:50.346 E/Sensors (  327): sns_main.c(1305):Error writing request. sns_err 2 error 0 qmi_err 0
04-18 23:12:50.346 E/sensor_reg(  907): sensor_reg_process_resp: Error in RESP; result: 2
04-18 23:12:50.346 E/sensor_reg(  907): sensor_reg_read: error processing message
```


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 26, 2015)

Factory v1.19 update uploaded to my MEGA share.


----------



## KallaiR (Apr 26, 2015)

do we have the changelog?


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 26, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> changelog?

Click to collapse




更新内容：

1 大幅优化耗电量，手机不再发热严重
2  优化触屏驱动，改善触摸灵敏度

1 powermanagement update (better battery time)
2 touch driver optimization

Not mentioned, but my personal changelog: 
3 better camera (fixed macro focus, video stutter)


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## amdek12 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have MoKee build MK51.1-x9180-201504251108-NIGHTLY.zip. and until now everything's work properly. Both SIM slots works, battery utilization is very good. After night (about after 8-9 hours), battery meter was in the same place - 53%. When I went to sleep battery app told me that battery will be enough for 4 hours. Now it's 2 days and percent utilization is 45%. I'm really surprising. Camera is working properly, as well.


----------



## tsakalos125 (Apr 26, 2015)

I think v1.19 is released!!!waiting for the "custom" v.119 from navin_n


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 26, 2015)

tsakalos125 said:


> I think v1.19 is released!!!waiting for the "custom" v.119 from navin_n

Click to collapse




read back for factory H119...


----------



## tsakalos125 (Apr 26, 2015)

wwenigma said:


> read back for factory H119...

Click to collapse



Yeap you are right... Nevertheless still in need of navins custom rom..


----------



## nunytes (Apr 27, 2015)

kalopc said:


> Hello Guys Nubia Camera  Version 1.06 Fully work on CM 12
> 
> nubia_camera_v1.0.6.apk
> 
> Sorry for bad English I'm From Greece !!

Click to collapse



There is any updated version working?


----------



## DallasCZ (Apr 27, 2015)

i just checked the H119 that is out, but it seems it has only minor changes to solve some bugs (i checked versions on some apks and there are the same as i n 117 build)


----------



## nunytes (Apr 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i just checked the H119 that is out, but it seems it has only minor changes to solve some bugs (i checked versions on some apks and there are the same as i n 117 build)

Click to collapse



I don't believe this version is official. In forum there is only official 1.17. And why would they jump 1.18?


----------



## DallasCZ (Apr 27, 2015)

as like before.. they skip 1.11, 1.14  etc. i think this build is not final, they just make some mods and give it to testers to test it. The final build could be named 1.whatever


----------



## nunytes (Apr 27, 2015)

I understand, but in official forum remains the 1.17 in stick without reference to 1.19. I only see it shared by users there and in another forums.. Can you point me to official post?


----------



## wwenigma (Apr 27, 2015)

nunytes said:


> I understand, but in official forum remains the 1.17 in stick without reference to 1.19. I only see it shared by users there and in another forums.. Can you point me to official post?

Click to collapse



1.17 not in official download list. Any question?


----------



## nunytes (Apr 27, 2015)

And what? It's here: https://translate.googleusercontent...ile=no&usg=ALkJrhj8q-w3x9ZMRkYduhZK5Mxi0TUsEw under official release.


----------



## DallasCZ (Apr 28, 2015)

the official release is still the 1.17 on the top,  the other threads under the line are from users... they name the thread as like the official release,  but still the latest is 1.17 and the 1.19 is beta for testers.


----------



## amdek12 (Apr 28, 2015)

I can't set notifications on lock screen - soft - MK51.1-x9180-201504251108-NIGHTLY. Neither "To Do" app nor Alarm. I have to tap the screen to wake up and now I can see notifications. In Notification manager an option When device is locked is set to Show all notification content.
It is not a big problem but is annoying.
Anybody could help?


----------



## arielgalula (Apr 28, 2015)

*Mokee 51.1 SD patch?*

Anyone have a link to patch to Mokee 51.1 to flip the default storage to SD card instead of the too small Internal Storage?


----------



## ndv92 (Apr 30, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> Anyone have a link to patch to Mokee 51.1 to flip the default storage to SD card instead of the too small Internal Storage?

Click to collapse



You can take a look at this post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59260161&postcount=1672


----------



## navin_n (May 1, 2015)

Guys!!! I am safe and sound... Still terrified by the big earthquake!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




tsakalos125 said:


> I think v1.19 is released!!!waiting for the "custom" v.119 from navin_n

Click to collapse



Guys...I am still recovering from the big quake in my country... still terrified by the aftershocks...  ...anyway I would mod the v1.19 as soon as get time...


----------



## honzajs (May 1, 2015)

Good luck navin_n!


----------



## navin_n (May 1, 2015)

I just checked ztehn site. I think H1.19 ROM is not the official ROM but customized and optimized by TDBeta Group.


----------



## tsakalos125 (May 1, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Guys!!! I am safe and sound... Still terrified by the big earthquake!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh im sorry i didn't notice your origin...be strong my friend an good luck..


----------



## kalopc (May 2, 2015)

Hellow Guys Its Possible to install Ubuntu Touch on Zte V5 ?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (May 3, 2015)

@proDOOMman there will be incremental updates to CM 12.1 instead of download entire ROM with some apks that I don't want? Thank you


----------



## goldohulk (May 5, 2015)

Apologies for the newb questions fellas, I am trying to select a firmware for installation on a new *1Gb/4Gb* ZTE V5. My "requirements" are the following, from most important to less important:

1) multilang
2) Rock-solid stability (similar to the original firmware)
3) Good battery life

Any ideas on wha to select? Lolipop-based firmwares might tax the small storage, in combination with the 1Gb of RAM, so perhaps a KitKat custom firmware?

Please do remember that I am not hunting for awesome looks here, software stability is of paramount importance here, since the owner of the phone will leave to another city soon. Bottomline, I can't really help him if things start breaking...


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

goldohulk said:


> 1) multilang

Click to collapse



What language do you mean? The stock firmware is english/chineese and i see you speak very good english, so if this is your language, the best that i can say is stock 1.17 firmware. Or any custom firmware based on 1.17.
As i know there was a custom 1.12 firmware with multilang since then i havent heard of any..but users on 4pda and here make their own language implemetation using jbrat (it uses miui roms as source for translation, so it translates about 80% of the entire rom to your desired language).
I pesronaly use my mod of stock 1.17 firmware language set to english and then using "more locale 2" app to set the language to Czech (my language) so after that you have all apps (which are translated) in your language but the settings and system apps are in english.
Lollipop CM,mokee,Pac roms i havent tested since january so i dont know how rocksolid they are.


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 5, 2015)

Hey guys I just installed CyanogenMod on my zte v5 9180 1gb ram....but can't get to make SD storage as default and pH is getting hot and also unable to install any app...please help

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




proDOOMman said:


> No, this patch used for swapping (2) and (3).
> 
> You could resize partitions on phone memory to make /data bigger. It is dangerous. You can make hard brick from your phone if something went wrong. Manual (chineese-to-english translated).

Click to collapse



The link seems to be expired...could u please post the link once


----------



## navin_n (May 5, 2015)

*X9180 H119 Custom*

Check my google drive for X9180_H119_Custom.
Thanks!


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Check my google drive for X9180_H119_Custom.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



What are your mods?


----------



## goldohulk (May 5, 2015)

goldohulk said:


> Apologies for the newb questions fellas, I am trying to select a firmware for installation on a new *1Gb/4Gb* ZTE V5. My "requirements" are the following, from most important to less important:
> 
> 1) multilang
> 2) Rock-solid stability (similar to the original firmware)
> ...

Click to collapse





DallasCZ said:


> What language do you mean? The stock firmware is english/chineese and i see you speak very good english, so if this is your language, the best that i can say is stock 1.17 firmware. Or any custom firmware based on 1.17.

Click to collapse



I do speak English well, however the (would-be) user of the phone doesn't 



> I pesronaly use my mod of stock 1.17 firmware language set to english and then using "more locale 2" app to set the language to Czech (my language) so after that you have all apps (which are translated) in your language but the settings and system apps are in english.

Click to collapse



Can you please provide a link for your *custom* 1.17 rom? I have read the first post, I do understand that I have to install CWM, especially since this will be a 1/4 model. But it is a bit confusing on which zip I should get this custom rom from...


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

i have posted my custom rom version HERE on my GOOGLE Drive
but there are also navin_ns and others, you have to spend a little time and search...


----------



## goldohulk (May 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i have posted my custom rom version HERE on my GOOGLE Drive
> but there are also navin_ns and others, you have to spend a little time and search...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I presume that this is good for the 1/4 gb version too, right?

And flashing is via CWM installation -> full wipe -> install your version -> full wipe? 

Do I need to flash a radio or something too?


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

goldohulk said:


> Thanks a lot! I presume that this is good for the 1/4 gb version too, right?
> 
> And flashing is via CWM installation -> full wipe -> install your version -> full wipe?
> 
> Do I need to flash a radio or something too?

Click to collapse



there is kernel and radio included, just flash CWM and copy the rom on your sd card, go to CWM make full wipe, install rom, install gapps, reboot.


----------



## navin_n (May 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> What are your mods?

Click to collapse



Only added Google Services + Removed unwanted apps + Rooted


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 5, 2015)

So the H119 is the CyanogenMod and and with default SD card mod right?????


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

saritkgp143 said:


> So the H119 is the CyanogenMod and and with default SD card mod right?????

Click to collapse



h119 is stock firmware with root and GAPPS.
You have to flash CM12 from proDOOMman, then flash int to ext. switch patch, then GAPPS and reboot.
all you can find on proDOOMmans mega drive (see first post)...


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> h119 is stock firmware with root and GAPPS.
> You have to flash CM12 from proDOOMman, then flash int to ext. switch patch, then GAPPS and reboot.
> all you can find on proDOOMmans mega drive (see first post)...

Click to collapse



Where do I find the into ext.switch patch file...I tried to search it but cudnt find it


----------



## DallasCZ (May 5, 2015)

saritkgp143 said:


> Where do I find the into ext.switch patch file...I tried to search it but cudnt find it

Click to collapse



its on proDOOMmans mega drive, you are so lazy to search? But as i look it is in folder 14.12.24 and it is for CM11, you have to ask proDOOMman if it is appliable to CM12 (i dont know).


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 5, 2015)

Okies

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

But right now I have cyanogen so do I have to install the stock h119...cant I just download and install the cyanogen the one which proDoommnan has


----------



## nunytes (May 5, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> its on proDOOMmans mega drive, you are so lazy to search? But as i look it is in folder 14.12.24 and it is for CM11, you have to ask proDOOMman if it is appliable to CM12 (i dont know).

Click to collapse



I'm using CM 12.1 and I don't need any patch to switch between memories. Just go to additional settings and choose SD card


----------



## anjabin (May 5, 2015)

*Can i flash it through twrp?*



navin_n said:


> Only added Google Services + Removed unwanted apps + Rooted

Click to collapse



or other requirement ?


----------



## arielgalula (May 5, 2015)

I also use @proDOOMman latest CM 12.1 build. Thank you man!

But I very disappointed from the battery life, I barley get 2.5 hours of screen time.

The good side, in this version there is support in the Quallqum IZat accelerate location solution as in the stock ROMs.


----------



## nunytes (May 5, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I also use @proDOOMman latest CM 12.1 build. Thank you man!
> 
> But I very disappointed from the battery life, I barley get 2.5 hours of screen time.
> 
> The good side, in this version there is support in the Quallqum IZat accelerate location solution as in the stock ROMs.

Click to collapse



Yap, there battery isn't very good, but in compensation it charges quickly [emoji14]


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## arielgalula (May 5, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Yap, there battery isn't very good, but in compensation it charges quickly [emoji14]

Click to collapse



Two hours only I think.


----------



## nunytes (May 5, 2015)

My main problem is I can't have many apps as I had with stock ROM. It seems I have less available space to install apps in internal memory or the apps needs more space.. Even moving all to SD card, I have a lot less apps. But I like some features here..


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 6, 2015)

Even today i used the latest build for CM12 fom ProDoommans drive
All is working good,battery does not last for long and camera does not give good satisfaction

anything can be done for camera?


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

I use Nubia camera 1.0.6 from previous posts. It's not the latest, but do the job. The annoying thing is I can't disable the focus sound..


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 6, 2015)

Good to know....BT if install it....it would crash saying stopped working or responding....do we have delete the inbuilt can comes with cm12 or he it really works


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

The version posted earlier works fine. I've deleted the "google camera" that cames with ROM just because I don't want 2 camera apps and waste memory.. But it works great, just install it as a normal apk!


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 6, 2015)

So hw do I do it.....remove camera which came with cm12....hw to do I do it


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

Use an app like titanium backup and remove it


----------



## arielgalula (May 6, 2015)

Or flash the cleaning script from minimal gapps. It will remove a lot of CM apps.


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

What script are you talking about?


----------



## navin_n (May 6, 2015)

anjabin said:


> or other requirement ?

Click to collapse



If you are using V5 1G RAM/4G ROM version, I better suggest to use CWM.


----------



## arielgalula (May 6, 2015)

nunytes said:


> What script are you talking about?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2943330

[GAPPS][2015-04-04] Google Apps Minimal Edition for Android 5.0.x & 5.1.x


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

navin_n said:


> If you are using V5 1G RAM/4G ROM version, I better suggest to use CWM.

Click to collapse



Why do you say that? I always use TWRP and I don't have any issues...


----------



## anjabin (May 6, 2015)

*Thansk For ur advice brother.*



navin_n said:


> If you are using V5 1G RAM/4G ROM version, I better suggest to use CWM.

Click to collapse



but i using 2gb ram/ 8 gb rom verson. and the last thing  is it well than 1.17 ?


----------



## navin_n (May 6, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Why do you say that? I always use TWRP and I don't have any issues...

Click to collapse



Because I have seen that many people faced some issues when they used TWRP in 1/4G version...and the phone got bricked!! So, to be in safe side better to use CWM... 

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




anjabin said:


> but i using 2gb ram/ 8 gb rom verson. and the last thing  is it well than 1.17 ?

Click to collapse



You mean H1.19 ROM?... I think H1.19 is optimized version of H1.17...So, I guess it will be good!!


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Because I have seen that many people faced some issues when they used TWRP in 1/4G version...and the phone got bricked!! So, to be in safe side better to use CWM...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I guess I'm a lucky guy [emoji14]


----------



## saritkgp143 (May 6, 2015)

I deleted the camera from app using ESL root explorer....then installed nubua apk...restarted the pH...still says stopped working and crashes...how to install the Nubia camera ???and please guide me through the steps


----------



## nunytes (May 6, 2015)

Like said before by other user:

nubia_camera_v1.0.6.apk

Uninstall your current non working Nubia camera and install this one as a normal apk.

It's not that difficult, and I don't want to spam the thread with repeated things.


----------



## goldohulk (May 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> You mean H1.19 ROM?... I think H1.19 is optimized version of H1.17...So, I guess it will be good!!

Click to collapse



1) Have you made a 1.19 custom version? If so, can you please provide a link?

2) Is it based on KK or Lollipop?

3) Do you feel your version will run fine on 1/4G?

Thanks in advance for all the responses.


----------



## joanr (May 7, 2015)

Also @navin_n be strong and good luck friend !!!


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## navin_n (May 7, 2015)

goldohulk said:


> 1) Have you made a 1.19 custom version? If so, can you please provide a link?
> 
> 2) Is it based on KK or Lollipop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.. you can find 1.19 ROM in my google drive. It's still KK and as far as I know there won't be any LP version for V5. You can use this version in 1/4G.


----------



## goldohulk (May 7, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Yes.. you can find 1.19 ROM in my google drive. It's still KK and as far as I know there won't be any LP version for V5. You can use this version in 1/4G.

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'd appreciate though if you could provide a direct download link, since I've got lost in all these Mega/Google Drives


----------



## navin_n (May 7, 2015)

goldohulk said:


> Awesome! I'd appreciate though if you could provide a direct download link, since I've got lost in all these Mega/Google Drives

Click to collapse



Download Link:
X9180_H1.19_Custom.zip


----------



## Jazzoo (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have my ZTE V5 2/8 for a while and overall it's a nice smartphone. The device is rooted by the information from the first page.I just have some strange issues and I'll try to explain it:

1.Some of the apps unfortunately crashes like nubiaclock widget. Still can't find the reason. 
2.Camera is loosing focus when shooting video even I check the box not to change it while shooting. Is there any fix ?
3.Music player stops for a non reason sometimes, just have to push the play button again ?! 

And one last question, is that the official ROM for this device ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DallasCZ (May 8, 2015)

Jazzoo said:


> Hi everyone! I have my ZTE V5 2/8 for a while and overall it's a nice smartphone. The device is rooted by the information from the first page.I just have some strange issues and I'll try to explain it:
> 
> 1.Some of the apps unfortunately crashes like nubiaclock widget. Still can't find the reason.
> 2.Camera is loosing focus when shooting video even I check the box not to change it while shooting. Is there any fix ?
> ...

Click to collapse



hELLO,
All issues are present because you use an early beta firmware which is customized by the seller.
You have to follow the first three posts to install stock 1.17 firmware (the latest till today) or custom rom (1.19 by navin_n or proDOOMmans CM111,CM12,MOKEE,PAC builds). FYI the stock firmwares are only in english and chineese. You can use "more locale 2" app to make all apps in your language, but the settings will remain in english, or you can install proDOOMmans roms, which are multilangual.


----------



## Jazzoo (May 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the fast response! So... I will definitely install the stock rom! English is fine, doesn't need to install in my language (bulgarian). One thing only is bothering me, if I put the ROM on my SD card and install it, do I need to format the card or all my photos and files  remains? 

Sent from my X9180


----------



## marus2 (May 8, 2015)

Of you do not want, you won't need format your SD card and your data remains


----------



## nunytes (May 8, 2015)

@Jazzoo Yap, you don't lose anything in your SD card. But to update you probably will need to update your recovery to be compatible with 4.4OS stock ROM. More, if it was changed by the seller the most probably thing is that you will need a custom recovery like CWM or TWRP. At least if you want Google apps you will need custom recovery.


----------



## Jazzoo (May 8, 2015)

Ookay, thanks for the support! I already have CWM installed, it was needed to  root my phone. Do I need to reinstall it or update it ?

Sent from my X9180


----------



## nunytes (May 8, 2015)

No, it's enough. Try to flash the latest 1.17 ROM, and then you can flash GApps to have playstore if you want to, after the first boot


----------



## navin_n (May 9, 2015)

Jazzoo said:


> Ookay, thanks for the support! I already have CWM installed, it was needed to  root my phone. Do I need to reinstall it or update it ?
> 
> Sent from my X9180

Click to collapse



just go to my google drive and download H1.19 or H1.17 and flash it with CWM .... its a pure stock rom with GApps/Root and unwanted apps removed..


----------



## Savo7 (May 9, 2015)

*ZTE Z9 is coming shortly. Good news for us?*

Will we get more advanced Nubia OS? Apps and stuff?


----------



## DallasCZ (May 9, 2015)

maybe nubia ui2.8 based on lollipop but this will be the last update i think.


----------



## Savo7 (May 9, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> maybe nubia ui2.8 based on lollipop but this will be the last update i think.

Click to collapse



On gsmarena it says Nubia UI 3.0, lollipop. I wonder if we could get that on V5...


----------



## navin_n (May 9, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> On gsmarena it says Nubia UI 3.0, lollipop. I wonder if we could get that on V5...

Click to collapse



I think there won't be any LP update for V5 because V5 is already discontinued....


----------



## Savo7 (May 9, 2015)

navin_n said:


> I think there won't be any LP update for V5 because V5 is already discontinued....

Click to collapse



Ported version, then? Will that happen?


----------



## navin_n (May 9, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> Ported version, then? Will that happen?

Click to collapse



For Ported, may be there will be.... but not official...


----------



## nunytes (May 9, 2015)

If lollipop comes out I'll back to Nubia [emoji14]


----------



## DallasCZ (May 9, 2015)

i will buy a z9


----------



## KallaiR (May 10, 2015)

navin_n said:


> I think there won't be any LP update for V5 because V5 is already discontinued....

Click to collapse



Red bull is discontinued. but v5 max and v5s arent. and it supposes that red bull, v5 max and v5s are in the same product family. they can't just let v5 max and v5s with so few updates! the update policy they have till now isn't in that direction. so i believe they will give lollipop but we will be the last ones to get it.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

*MIUI 6*

So, it's out. There's no chinese apps, nubia camera instead of the miui default, and no miui music player.  Any fix for the player?


----------



## geo307cc (May 10, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> So, it's out. There's no chinese apps, nubia camera instead of the miui default, and no miui music player.  Any fix for the player?

Click to collapse



Link please?  
Is it based on 4.4?

EDIT:
Ok,I 've got it.As I can see the latest is the MIUI 5.5.9, am I right?


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

http://en.miui.com/download-243.html


----------



## Elderbary (May 10, 2015)

Hello, the latest update Nubia OS is version multilang ?


----------



## geo307cc (May 10, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> http://en.miui.com/download-243.html

Click to collapse



Here U can see that the latest is this one ; https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2wkmTTJ7utZ1/miui_x9180_Heavenke_5.5.9_1a4w8s7w4_4.4.zip


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> Here U can see that the latest is this one ; https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2wkmTTJ7utZ1/miui_x9180_Heavenke_5.5.9_1a4w8s7w4_4.4.zip

Click to collapse



It was 4.4.2. How can it be 5.5.9? It says 5.5.8 on the official MIUI website. Does the music player work?


----------



## geo307cc (May 10, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> It was 4.4.2. How can it be 5.5.9? It says 5.5.8 on the official MIUI website. Does the music player work?

Click to collapse



The version of the MIUI is 5.5.9! I think that it is KitKat!I haven't install it yet but I will!This version is from 4pda.ru, at the official site of MIUI is the version 5.5.8..


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> The version of the MIUI is 5.5.9! I think that it is KitKat!I haven't install it yet but I will!This version is from 4pda.ru, at the official site of MIUI is the version 5.5.8..

Click to collapse



It's the same... Anything on the 4pda about music player?


----------



## geo307cc (May 10, 2015)

I installed the MIUI V6,it is a very nice rom but it doesn't support dual sim and this is the reason that I am abandoning it for the moment..


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> I installed the MIUI V6,it is a very nice rom but it doesn't support dual sim and this is the reason that I am abandoning it for the moment..

Click to collapse



And no music player !


----------



## nunytes (May 10, 2015)

Savo7 said:


> And no music player !

Click to collapse



What is the point? You can download music player from Nubia website..


----------



## Savo7 (May 10, 2015)

nunytes said:


> What is the point? You can download music player from Nubia website..

Click to collapse



I want miui music player. Nubia's good. What website?


----------



## nunytes (May 10, 2015)

Miui I don't know.. But the Nubia is here: http://app.nubia.cn/


----------



## DallasCZ (May 11, 2015)

but the player is not the latest, you can grab one from latest firmware (1.17). Unfortunately  you cant grab the camera app from firmware, since is somehow dependant on the firmware.
But as for CM11 and 12, on 4pda.ru you can find latest camera modified to run on custom roms.


----------



## geo307cc (May 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> but the player is not the latest, you can grab one from latest firmware (1.17). Unfortunately  you cant grab the camera app from firmware, since is somehow dependant on the firmware.
> But as for CM11 and 12, on 4pda.ru you can find latest camera modified to run on custom roms.

Click to collapse



Can you please provide as the link with the modified camera IOT work on our roms?(CM12.1) I searched the forum but as russian or english are not my mother language,it is difficult for me to find it!Thanks in advance!


----------



## nunytes (May 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> but the player is not the latest, you can grab one from latest firmware (1.17). Unfortunately  you cant grab the camera app from firmware, since is somehow dependant on the firmware.
> But as for CM11 and 12, on 4pda.ru you can find latest camera modified to run on custom roms.

Click to collapse



Can you point me to latest camera link? I'm tired of searching there, but it's hard to search well because the page is translated and I don't understand Russian..


----------



## DallasCZ (May 11, 2015)

*Nubia Camera 1.0.6 for CM12*

this should work


----------



## nunytes (May 11, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> this should work

Click to collapse



This is the version I already have and it's not the latest.. More, it won't record videos, is only photos and I can't shut off the focus and shot sounds..


----------



## nunytes (May 12, 2015)

I'm more happy now, right now I've managed to successfully extend my internal memory, now I have 2.20gb more or less more 400mb on my 1/4gb version!  finally I can have a few more apps!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2015)

*personal message on locked screen*

Hi, does anyone know how to put a free text (like emergency contact or blood group) to be displayed when screen is locked on ZTE V5 Nubia UI ?

Thanks,
Artur


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (May 14, 2015)

http://www.tdbeta.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=256643&mobile=2

This, certainly, would make me leave CM12.1


----------



## DallasCZ (May 14, 2015)

why?  its just a theme.


----------



## nunytes (May 14, 2015)

I mean official lollipop with Nubia ui, would be nice


----------



## DallasCZ (May 14, 2015)

thats for sure..


----------



## wwenigma (May 16, 2015)

Someone  say, there is no noticable difference between H117/H119, only little changes in kernel. But that tiny change make something good - better power management / screen on time. Before that i have ~4hour screen on time, but after H119 i reach more than 5h30min.... (with same conditions)

:good:


----------



## DallasCZ (May 16, 2015)

i experienced the same... but on other side the latest kernel has not the touch patch from prodoomman so it is impossible to operate the phone when in car dock.


----------



## musaioso (May 18, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i will buy a z9

Click to collapse



Too glad to hear u will get one!  when is it going to b released in your area? 
another question, GSMArena says it will weigh about 192gms!! isn't it freaking heavy for a 5.2 device?


----------



## DallasCZ (May 18, 2015)

musaioso said:


> Too glad to hear u will get one!  when is it going to b released in your area?
> another question, GSMArena says it will weigh about 192gms!! isn't it freaking heavy for a 5.2 device?

Click to collapse



time changes... i also doubt about the withgt 192g is too much. But htere is another power horse the huawei P8 mini..it looks good too and it will be selling here in europe with full 4g support (800/900/1800/2100 - for Czech republic is the 800 and 900 very important) and the price her ewill be 260,- Dollars, so nice price, full 4g lte and 24months warranty.
I am not sure what to buy now, but maybe the huawei (but have no expreinece with kirin and rooting etc).
So i will wait a little bit. There are meizu note 2 comming, lot of MTK6752 devices and also the ZTE blade S6...but this belong not to this topic.


----------



## musaioso (May 18, 2015)

I cant find any p8 mini..only P8 and P8 Max I found .. @DallasCZ


----------



## DallasCZ (May 18, 2015)

musaioso said:


> I cant find any p8 mini..only P8 and P8 Max I found .. @DallasCZ

Click to collapse



my fault its called huawei p8 lite gsmarena


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2015)

*3G WCDMA draining battery or just messing up its level indication ?*

Hello,
Today I've put in 3G 900MHz SIM-card in slot 1 and noticed that battery level indicator went just crazy - it started showing values from the initial 50% to 15, next 25 and finally just 1% which caused my ZTE V5 to shutdown - does anyone also experience such a strange thing ?
To be noted is that when I put my 3G card in slot 2 I couldn't access 32GB micro-SD card. I know it all sounds very weird but that's how it's - currently I can't keep my 3G connection active all the time as it drains my battery (or maybe just messes up with its level monitoring).

Can anyone help please ? Any idea when Android 5 (Lollipop) might be available for us ?

Thanks,
Artur

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

I forgot to mention that when phone went shutdown for the 1st time, after connecting power I noticed that battery level still shows the initial 50%.


----------



## DallasCZ (May 18, 2015)

Hello,
first you should mention what firmware are you on.
I am from begining using only sim1 and with 900mhz 3G and from stock firnware 0.60 till today (stock 1.19 firmware) i got no problems with 3G or accessing SD card.
as for lollipop or any update. My contact at ZTE in China told me that, the support for our device has ended with 1.17 firmware, so 99,9% there will be no update after all.
Maybe we can wait, if someone port the Z5max firmware to aur device (allmost same specifications).


----------



## navin_n (May 18, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> as for lollipop or any update. My contact at ZTE in China told me that, the support for our device has ended with 1.17 firmware, so 99,9% there will be no update after all.

Click to collapse


 I told you... V5 is already discontinued so there won't be further support. Anyway I am hinted that there will be new devices coming as V5 upgrades .... Let's hope for it!!!

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Today I've put in 3G 900MHz SIM-card in slot 1 and noticed that battery level indicator went just crazy - it started showing values from the initial 50% to 15, next 25 and finally just 1% which caused my ZTE V5 to shutdown - does anyone also experience such a strange thing ?
> To be noted is that when I put my 3G card in slot 2 I couldn't access 32GB micro-SD card. I know it all sounds very weird but that's how it's - currently I can't keep my 3G connection active all the time as it drains my battery (or maybe just messes up with its level monitoring).

Click to collapse



What is your current firmware installed? may be your firmware or some apps is draining all your power..


----------



## nunytes (May 18, 2015)

Can we have only incremental updates for @proDOOMman CM12.1? Because I've moved some apps to system/apps and if I update whole ROM I'll loose them...


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

I see Build number: ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13 - how can I upgrade to 1.17 ? I'll do it for the 1st time and don't want to brick my phone...


----------



## navin_n (May 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I see Build number: ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13 - how can I upgrade to 1.17 ? I'll do it for the 1st time and don't want to brick my phone...

Click to collapse



Follow these steps that I have posted:
Step by Step Guide


----------



## wretcheddog (May 27, 2015)

*whatsapp problem*

is there any solution for the whatsapp notification problem? i can only know someone has messaged me when i open the app, also can i set the circle to blink when i receive whatsapp messages? i have searched throught the posts but haven't find nothing


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> is there any solution for the whatsapp notification problem? i can only know someone has messaged me when i open the app, also can i set the circle to blink when i receive whatsapp messages? i have searched throught the posts but haven't find nothing

Click to collapse



when you hold home button and you will go to the recent app menu, then search for whatsapp task and slide it down. Above the task will be shown a lock symbol, so it will be not shutdown when you push the "clera" button on this page. The notification settings is under display...sorry i cant help you more, because i broke my ZTE V5 screen yesterday.


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

*move to another device*

So yesterday my beloved ZTE V5 felt on ground and the digitizer/screen is broken, so i am looking for device to move to (meizu m1 note, elephone p7000, asus ze551ml dont know yet)


----------



## wretcheddog (May 27, 2015)

*new phone*



DallasCZ said:


> So yesterday my beloved ZTE V5 felt on ground and the digitizer/screen is broken, so i am looking for device to move to (meizu m1 note, elephone p7000, asus ze551ml dont know yet)

Click to collapse



hi dallas too bad you broke your v5 !! what's your budget?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> hi dallas too bad you broke your v5 !! what's your budget?

Click to collapse



something about 250 US dollars.


----------



## navin_n (May 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> something about 250 US dollars.

Click to collapse



Why not go for XiaoMi Mi 4i ??....


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Why not go for XiaoMi Mi 4i ??....

Click to collapse



because i hate xiaomi miui Os...  not so good camera, OTa every week that something repairs and some other bugs show up...no thanx


----------



## navin_n (May 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> because i hate xiaomi miui Os...  not so good camera, OTa every week that something repairs and some other bugs show up...no thanx

Click to collapse



Go for Nubia Z9 Mini...


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Go for Nubia Z9 Mini...

Click to collapse



i thought about it, but i am a little bit confused about the customer support (see the support for ZTE V5), and there is no official internacional sale of nubia z9 mini, so till then it is China only phone... but the camer alooks great (and the price is a little bit of my budget). Maybe the ZTE blade s6..i dont know yet..waiting for the anouncement from meizu on 2.6.2015 there will be new meizu m1 note 2 and if the device will have lollipop and decent camera ... we will see 
Till then my old nexus s have to do all the work


----------



## wretcheddog (May 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i thought about it, but i am a little bit confused about the customer support (see the support for ZTE V5), and there is no official internacional sale of nubia z9 mini, so till then it is China only phone... but the camer alooks great (and the price is a little bit of my budget). Maybe the ZTE blade s6..i dont know yet..waiting for the anouncement from meizu on 2.6.2015 there will be new meizu m1 note 2 and if the device will have lollipop and decent camera ... we will see
> Till then my old nexus s have to do all the work

Click to collapse



you can go for the z5s with direct etotalk ROM or z9 always from etotalk, lenovo vibe x2 vibe is an awesome option


----------



## DallasCZ (May 27, 2015)

wretcheddog said:


> you can go for the z5s with direct etotalk ROM or z9 always from etotalk, lenovo vibe x2 vibe is an awesome option

Click to collapse



ZTE Z5s is phone with  buggy firmware as i red in nubia forums there are plenty of bugs to solve and i think they sotpped the support for the device.
z9 is too expensive for me and the vibe x2....maybe this is also an option...


----------



## wretcheddog (May 27, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> ZTE Z5s is phone with  buggy firmware as i red in nubia forums there are plenty of bugs to solve and i think they sotpped the support for the device.
> z9 is too expensive for me and the vibe x2....maybe this is also an option...

Click to collapse



oops i meant z9 mini not z9 normal


----------



## navin_n (May 28, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i thought about it, but i am a little bit confused about the customer support (see the support for ZTE V5), and there is no official internacional sale of nubia z9 mini, so till then it is China only phone... but the camer alooks great (and the price is a little bit of my budget). Maybe the ZTE blade s6..i dont know yet..waiting for the anouncement from meizu on 2.6.2015 there will be new meizu m1 note 2 and if the device will have lollipop and decent camera ... we will see
> Till then my old nexus s have to do all the work

Click to collapse



Z9 mini already have official international version. They are already selling it in India.


----------



## DallasCZ (May 28, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Z9 mini already have official international version. They are already selling it in India.

Click to collapse



SELLING IT IN INDIA AND INTERNATIONAL IS A DIFFERENCE  .. with budget of 250 dollars i am looking to: elephone p7000, p8000, huawei p8 lite, meizu m2 note, asus ZE551ML, maybe some device with snapdragon 615 even if they have lower performance than mtk6752. We will see. Tomorrow will come to me my second ZTE V5 which was 6! month on warranty repair in China (aliexpress - eternal team are assholes). So now i have repaired phone (i paid for it las year  190 dollars ) in value of 125 us dollars .-/. I will give it to my wife or sell it.


----------



## marus2 (May 28, 2015)

Eh,  if you want to play an hazard game, buy elephone. Every piece is original... 

Otherwise look for everything else


----------



## Jazzoo (May 28, 2015)

I just want to say thanks to navin_n for the ROM H1.19! It's installed on my Nubia for 3 days and it works like a charm! No bugs, no crashes, no heat etc. My phone is like reborn! The last mokee ROM was just terrible. I will make a short test of the GPS in 2 weeks, I'm about to travel in Finland, Sweden and Estonia. Thanks again guys for the support!


Sent from my X9180


----------



## nunytes (May 31, 2015)

Can someone have a word with Heavenke, author of miui port?


----------



## anjabin (May 31, 2015)

*I got a nubia z9 mini*

but i can't install google service.i search it but all cwm and twrp are in chinise language.please any one tell me where i found it in english language? thanks


----------



## nunytes (May 31, 2015)

anjabin said:


> but i can't install google service.i search it but all cwm and twrp are in chinise language.please any one tell me where i found it in english language? thanks

Click to collapse



Just read the first posts in this thread and there are answers for all your questions.


----------



## navin_n (Jun 1, 2015)

anjabin said:


> but i can't install google service.i search it but all cwm and twrp are in chinise language.please any one tell me where i found it in english language? thanks

Click to collapse



In TWRP, you can change the theme to English.
Follow these process
OR
you can check this link.

Also check these online disks, it has lot's of Z9 mini related files.
For CWM
ROMS and TOOLS


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 2, 2015)

*HELP*

So i build the final H1.19 firmware ..mainly because of adding czech Language, but i have  aproblem that i can   decompile any apk (using apktool 2.0.0) but i cant recompile it.
It gives me a lot of errors when recompiling Building resources
like 


        "D:\ANDROID\PCAPPS\___STARE\apktool\Contacts\res\values\public.xml:4954: error: Public symbol string/import_vcard_description declared here is not defined."
"D:\ANDROID\PCAPPS\___STARE\apktool\Contacts\res\values\public.xml:4979: error: Public symbol string/nickname_picker_nickname_column declared here is not defined."
"Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\brut_util_Jar_1851069582182836688.tmp, p, --forced-package-id, 127, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, --version-code, 1, --version-name, 1.0.0, -F, C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL1521502373003940975.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, C:\Users\Admin\apktool\framework\1.apk, -I, C:\Users\Admin\apktool\framework\2.apk, -S, D:\ANDROID\PCAPPS\___STARE\apktool\Contacts\res, -M, D:\ANDROID\PCAPPS\___STARE\apktool\Contacts\AndroidManifest.xml]
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:458)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:396)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:285)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:256)
        at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:225)
        at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:84)"
    

So please can someone (perhaps navin_n) please please recompile the files for me?
here is the zip file which contains the decompiled apks


----------



## Knechtus (Jun 2, 2015)

*Great guide*

Thanks everyone, I just flashed  to stock firmware and then to to 1.19 without any problems using this guide.  My first Android flashing too


----------



## joanr (Jun 3, 2015)

For ZTE V5S (V5 MAX little brother), are there an specific thread ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## anjabin (Jun 3, 2015)

*many many thanks*



navin_n said:


> In TWRP, you can change the theme to English.
> Follow these process
> OR
> you can check this link.
> ...

Click to collapse



dear navin_n  i find a recovery cwm img for z9 mini which link u provide me. please can u tell me can i flash it which app?
i attached a cwm image 
thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 3, 2015)

anjabin said:


> dear navin_n  i find a recovery cwm img for z9 mini which link u provide me. please can u tell me can i flash it which app?
> i attached a cwm image
> thanks

Click to collapse



If you cant read the first posts and dont know how to flash, so please dont do it.
By the way this is thread about ZTE V5 not Z9 mini.


----------



## Knechtus (Jun 4, 2015)

*Music player crashing*

Anyone experienced problem with music player stopping and crashing randomly? Sometimes it plays for a hour, sometimes crashes after 10 mins  Tried multiple players, Nubia, Shuffle, but its still the same. Can it be hardware issue?


----------



## Jazzoo (Jun 4, 2015)

I had the exact same problem before flashing the latest h1.19 rom. What's your current build ?

Sent from my X9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 4, 2015)

on my google disk there is a fix for the music randomly stops issue.
And yes it should be fixed in H1.19 latest unofficial firmware.


----------



## poffsoft (Jun 4, 2015)

*Carbon (CM12.1) sd swap*

Hi there,

I'm using Carbon ROMLINK.
But not found how can i swap internal and external SD card. My apps need to change it (back).
Is there any cwm swap zip or any Working solution? I've not found the on net. 
And i'm not a droid expert.


----------



## arielgalula (Jun 4, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> on my google disk there is a fix for the music randomly stops issue.
> And yes it should be fixed in H1.19 latest unofficial firmware.

Click to collapse



Is this fix is also suite for CM 12.1 based ROM as MOKEE?

I saw that this script replace the audio_config file, so I guess the answer is yes. We the new for come from?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 4, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> Is this fix is also suite for CM 12.1 based ROM as MOKEE?

Click to collapse



Hello, i dont know, just make nandroid backup, flash this patch and if it is not working then restore from the backup.


----------



## arielgalula (Jun 4, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> Hello, i dont know, just make nandroid backup, flash this patch and if it is not working then restore from the backup.

Click to collapse



I saw that this script replace the audio_effects.conf file, so I guess the answer is yes. Where the new file come from?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 4, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I saw that this script replace the audio_effects.conf file, so I guess the answer is yes. Where the new file come from?

Click to collapse



from distant galaxies... (just kidding) from 4pda forum ... it is extracted from the 1.19 firmware which soled this issue (as i can translate).


----------



## akee.kheradia (Jun 5, 2015)

*double tap to wake up*

thanks for your help to root my phone.how can i enable double tap to wake up function??


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 5, 2015)

akee.kheradia said:


> thanks for your help to root my phone.how can i enable double tap to wake up function??

Click to collapse



NO, DT2W is init.d. script yo uhave to enable init.d. for your kernel first (easy as hell).
1 download term-init.sh file from here XDA init-d enabler thread 2nd. post
2 proceed the instructions in the xda forum (second post)
3 after reboot and checking that you have init.d  reboot to recovery (CWM, TWRP) and from here flash the DT2W.zip which is on my google drive.

And by the way from now you can try many init.d. tweaks which can be found on XDA. They are easy to install and uninstall. Just search here on xda for init.d tweaks


----------



## akee.kheradia (Jun 7, 2015)

*SIM ERROR*

INSTALLED MIUI IN REDBULL V9180 FROM OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF Mi, NOW IT'S NOT DETECTING SIM & GIVING NETWORK ERROR. KINDLY GIVE QUICK SOLUTION.

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

OK HOW TO CHANGE PERMISSIONS TO rwxrwxrwx?


----------



## nunytes (Jun 7, 2015)

akee.kheradia said:


> INSTALLED MIUI IN REDBULL V9180 FROM OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF Mi, NOW IT'S NOT DETECTING SIM & GIVING NETWORK ERROR. KINDLY GIVE QUICK SOLUTION.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------
> 
> OK HOW TO CHANGE PERMISSIONS TO rwxrwxrwx?

Click to collapse



I'm using it and I have no issues... Change permissions for what? Try to do a clean flash, with all wipes.


----------



## geo307cc (Jun 7, 2015)

akee.kheradia said:


> INSTALLED MIUI IN REDBULL V9180 FROM OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF Mi, NOW IT'S NOT DETECTING SIM & GIVING NETWORK ERROR. KINDLY GIVE QUICK SOLUTION.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------
> 
> OK HOW TO CHANGE PERMISSIONS TO rwxrwxrwx?

Click to collapse



The solution is to flash the 1.19 radio.Then it will work.I had the same problem.Give it a try!

Στάλθηκε από το X9180 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## nunytes (Jun 7, 2015)

There is any reason to work with me and not with you?


----------



## Jazzoo (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys, is there any chance to get more customization options for the stock nubia launcher ? I can't remove unused screens and it's strange but the system makes duplicates of the apps...for example I have whatsapp on the first and the third screen, can't remove the duplicated icons.  Recently I flashed navin's stock rom h1.19 and the phone is working just perfect! Any suggestion for a good and smooth launcher will be deeply appreciated! 

Sent from my X9180


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 11, 2015)

Jazzoo said:


> Guys, is there any chance to get more customization options for the stock nubia launcher ? I can't remove unused screens and it's strange but the system makes duplicates of the apps...for example I have whatsapp on the first and the third screen, can't remove the duplicated icons.  Recently I flashed navin's stock rom h1.19 and the phone is working just perfect! Any suggestion for a good and smooth launcher will be deeply appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my X9180

Click to collapse



1- You have to disable "creat e ashortcut on home screen" in google play store
2- to get rid of duplicate icons, you have to clear the cache of launcher app (under manage apps/all)
3- to get rid of a blank screen just pinch two fingers on screen (like zoom out on google maps) and you will see the screens and you can add/remove the blank ones
4- any launcher you want, there are plent yof them, most popular are nova and apex launchers.


----------



## kostasflou (Jun 13, 2015)

*ZTE V5 1/4 version ENCRYPTION FAILED message*

Hi I have zte v5 v9180 1/4 version due to seller fraud ordered 2/8 and send 1/4. But this is not my problem.
The problem is after 6 months use now says ENCRYPTION FAILED reset device.I reset it several times but nothing.. I have  done all types of wipe but nothing.
I do not know what else to do. I am desperate is my phone dead? or I have a solution?
I am telling that to you because I know that you are the best and you find normally a solution.
I attach photo of my problem.
THanks.


----------



## amdek12 (Jun 13, 2015)

kostasflou said:


> Hi I have zte v5 v9180 1/4 version due to seller fraud ordered 2/8 and send 1/4. But this is not my problem.
> The problem is after 6 months use now says ENCRYPTION FAILED reset device.I reset it several times but nothing.. I have  done all types of wipe but nothing.
> I do not know what else to do. I am desperate is my phone dead? or I have a solution?
> I am telling that to you because I know that you are the best and you find normally a solution.
> ...

Click to collapse



I thnk you should do Factory Reset. Every information you need is in the #2 post.
But I copy for you intrested lines:


> STEPS:
> 2. Power-off the phone.
> 3. Put the phone in the Recovery Mode and for this you need to press Vol+ and Power button at the same time for few secs and then release the Power Button.
> 4. In the Stock Recovery, perform wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition (In the menu, use +/- volume keys to scroll up/down & power button for confirmation).

Click to collapse



It should help in your problem.


----------



## kostasflou (Jun 13, 2015)

amdek12 said:


> I thnk you should do Factory Reset. Every information you need is in the #2 post.
> But I copy for you intrested lines:
> 
> 
> It should help in your problem.

Click to collapse



I have done it but the problem remains.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 14, 2015)

kostasflou said:


> I have done it but the problem remains.

Click to collapse



i think you have turned on the encryption of the device, so i suggest you turn it off


----------



## kostasflou (Jun 14, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> i think you have turned on the encryption of the device, so i suggest you turn it off

Click to collapse



And how I can do this? It does not let me get at the androind menu?
Is there any other way? It does not let  get  at the androind  menu. This message comes up when it starts and it does not let me do nothing.


----------



## asdfh (Jun 14, 2015)

My old V5 bricked itself, so i bought another one. I started using it a few days ago and now facing a problem that always drove me nuts (other than that i love this phone, that's why i bought another one). So is there a solution to disable the dynamic contrast? I hate it so much... :/


----------



## jazziac (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,i saw throught this thread that "the official" support for this great phone was stop...is there anyone or some developers for try to upgrade to lollipop
I know there's a lot of alternatives roms for lollipop...but i'm searching for a rom with nubia ui style!!!!..so cool and it makes this superb phone so different:fingers-crossed:


----------



## nunytes (Jun 16, 2015)

jazziac said:


> Hi everyone,i saw throught this thread that "the official" support for this great phone was stop...is there anyone or some developers for try to upgrade to lollipop
> I know there's a lot of alternatives roms for lollipop...but i'm searching for a rom with nubia ui style!!!!..so cool and it makes this superb phone so different:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I don't think so... You have miui 6, it's not the same, I know, but at least you can use some Nubia apps like camera and the UI is also cool..


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 16, 2015)

so today i sold all two ZTE V9180, that means i am gone from this thread...
have a nice days with this awesome device, now i will test some others (alcatel onetouch idol 3, zenfone 2 ZE551ML)


----------



## amdek12 (Jun 16, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> so today i sold all two ZTE V9180, that means i am gone from this thread...
> have a nice days with this awesome device, now i will test some others (alcatel onetouch idol 3, zenfone 2 ZE551ML)

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help, and start this thread. Take care and good luck in chosing new phone


----------



## GuestD1077 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello,
I use CM 12.1 from proDOOMan and I've got problem with space at my internal memory (free space for apps 200MB).  It's quite  annoying when I have to move apps to SD card again and again. How can I change this space example to 4 or 6 GB I don't need second internal memory because I've got sdcard.

BTW. Does MIUI work with 2 SIM Cards?


----------



## amdek12 (Jun 16, 2015)

trzcionek said:


> Hello,
> I use CM 12.1 from proDOOMan and I've got problem with space at my internal memory (free space for apps 200MB).  It's quite  annoying when I have to move apps to SD card again and again. How can I change this space example to 4 or 6 GB I don't need second internal memory because I've got sdcard.

Click to collapse



Try do this:
Run two commands in Terminal.
Main Memory - Internal:

```
$ Su 
  # Setprop persist.storages.planned_swap 0
```

Main memory - SD card:

```
$ Su 
  # Setprop persist.storages.planned_swap 1
```

It's trick from 4pda forum for Mokee 5.1.1



trzcionek said:


> BTW. Does MIUI work with 2 SIM Cards?

Click to collapse



As far as I know the newest builds - yes.


----------



## GuestD1077 (Jun 16, 2015)

Value: persist.storages.planned_swap is 1.
I've got SD card as main internal memory but I want increase probably /data  partition place where install apps.


----------



## jazziac (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for your help"dallas cz",your contribution was really appreciate and it helped me a lot of times:highfive:


----------



## nunytes (Jun 16, 2015)

trzcionek said:


> Value: persist.storages.planned_swap is 1.
> I've got SD card as main internal memory but I want increase probably /data  partition place where install apps.

Click to collapse



You can use paragon disk management like I did to do that. You can find a link to 4pda.ru somewhere here to a tutorial..

About miui, I'm using it, but it's single sim.


----------



## GuestD1077 (Jun 16, 2015)

nunytes said:


> You can use paragon disk management like I did to do that. You can find a link to 4pda.ru somewhere here to a tutorial..
> 
> About miui, I'm using it, but it's single sim.

Click to collapse



Do you mean this ?
Can you give more tips?


----------



## nunytes (Jun 16, 2015)

It's quite simple, if you follow the steps correctly.. If not you can brick your phone. I have the 1/4gb version and now I have only 90mb in internal memory and more than 2.4gb to install apps..  you need to download this software first..

You just need to follow the post 786 at 4PDA link you've provided.
I have installed Paragon Hard Disk Manager 15 Premium and it works great (win7 64bits).


----------



## jazziac (Jun 16, 2015)

It's very strange that there's no community for the nubia ui/phone like xiaomi...if someone got a link or info about a custom rom with the nubia ui style it will be nice
Afterall,i known zte upgrade their flagship to lollipop with the nubia ui so maybe in the futur someone will try for the v5


----------



## arielgalula (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello, I would like to know how much screen time you have when you finish the battery, in CM12.1 I have got about 2.5 hours only.


----------



## nunytes (Jun 17, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> Hello, I would like to know how much screen time you have when you finish the battery, in CM12.1 I have got about 2.5 hours only.

Click to collapse



I have now 5.10h with 35% remaining, with some gaming (simcity), wifi always on, some Bluetooth sharing, a lots tapatalk using and some web browsing and facebook, 3 or for calls.. [emoji14]
I also had CM12.1 and I had same problem with onscreen battery time..

I'm on miui 6, now.


----------



## arielgalula (Jun 17, 2015)

nunytes said:


> I have now 5.10h with 35% remaining, with some gaming (simcity), wifi always on, some Bluetooth sharing, a lots tapatalk using and some web browsing and facebook, 3 or for calls.. [emoji14]
> I also had CM12.1 and I had same problem with onscreen battery time..
> 
> I'm on miui 6, now.

Click to collapse



Thank you, Where do you found MIUI 6 for our phone?

I found in the en.miui site:
http://en.miui.com/download-243.html

Is this ROM contain Hebrew language?


----------



## nunytes (Jun 17, 2015)

How can I check if it haves Hebrew? Its written Hebrew or something else?


----------



## arielgalula (Jun 17, 2015)

nunytes said:


> How can I check if it haves Hebrew? Its written Hebrew or something else?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your good will, I already tried it on my phone, even the international ota patch don't contain Hebrew. And also I don't like MIUI.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Jun 18, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> Thank you for your good will, I already tried it on my phone, even the international ota patch don't contain Hebrew. And also I don't like MIUI.

Click to collapse



I translate it myself to my own language [emoji14] but if you don't like it it's better to you choose another options..


----------



## geo307cc (Jun 19, 2015)

Guys, did anyone saw this: http://www.needrom.com/download/yios-5-1-beta-version-20150610-zte-v5/ ?I can't download it because it stops after a while.I requested to the developer to upload it somewhere else.If anyone of you can download it,please try it and tell us!


----------



## nunytes (Jun 19, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> Guys, did anyone saw this: http://www.needrom.com/download/yios-5-1-beta-version-20150610-zte-v5/ ?I can't download it because it stops after a while.I requested to the developer to upload it somewhere else.If anyone of you can download it,please try it and tell us!

Click to collapse



It was slow, but here you go, you can try for yourself: https://mega.nz/#!449AgASa!vQ-p5l1_vXkBISJvD-lsJqF2zUSQkB6ni-gRv7FXqHk


----------



## geo307cc (Jun 20, 2015)

nunytes said:


> It was slow, but here you go, you can try for yourself: https://mega.nz/#!449AgASa!vQ-p5l1_vXkBISJvD-lsJqF2zUSQkB6ni-gRv7FXqHk

Click to collapse



Thanks!I tried it but it's not something different..

Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk


----------



## navin_n (Jun 20, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> so today i sold all two ZTE V9180, that means i am gone from this thread...
> have a nice days with this awesome device, now i will test some others (alcatel onetouch idol 3, zenfone 2 ZE551ML)

Click to collapse



Yeah... me too I am on to Nubia Z9 Mini now...


----------



## nunytes (Jun 20, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> Thanks!I tried it but it's not something different..
> 
> Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what I thought just watching the screenshots [emoji14]


----------



## geo307cc (Jun 20, 2015)

nunytes said:


> That's what I thought just watching the screenshots [emoji14]

Click to collapse



[emoji35] [emoji35] Unfortunately..

Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk


----------



## nunytes (Jun 20, 2015)

I like miui because it gives a good boost in my battery life


----------



## micro77 (Jun 20, 2015)

thank you very mouch bro.
god job


----------



## geo307cc (Jun 21, 2015)

nunytes said:


> I like miui because it gives a good boost in my battery life

Click to collapse



I like it too but I am waiting until it will support dual sim function!

Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk


----------



## nunytes (Jun 21, 2015)

geo307cc said:


> I like it too but I am waiting until it will support dual sim function!
> 
> Sent from my X9180 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand... But since I only use one SIM it's ok for me.  maybe there will be support to dual sim in future..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2015)

*Android 5.1.1 for ZTE V5*

Hello,
Has anyone already tried to upgrade to 5.1.1 as described here "ZTE Red Bull V5 Version 5.1.1 three-way brush Carbon Andrews May 27" ztenubiaindia.gq/showthread.php?tid=5 ? 
If so, are there any pitfalls etc ?

Thanks,
Artur


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 24, 2015)

DallasCZ said:


> So it looks that we allready have the ultimate unbrick tool for qualcomm devices (8926_msimage.mbn and MPRG8926.mbn).
> You can download it with latest QPST app and QHSUSB drivers from my google disk.
> Have not tried it, so make it on your own.

Click to collapse




i need QHSUSB drivers for my xperia and mbn and hex file for my phone


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2015)

maxi65 said:


> i need QHSUSB drivers for my xperia and mbn and hex file for my phone

Click to collapse



wrong thread man.


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Help..>!*

Bro i need QHSUSB_BULK drivers to revive my Qualcomm device but my windows is unable to install it
i've tried windows 10 ,8,8.1 and & but no fruit

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

can u please guide me to how i can install QHSUSB_BULK drivers for my phone?


----------



## nunytes (Jun 24, 2015)

maxi65 said:


> Bro i need QHSUSB_BULK drivers to revive my Qualcomm device but my windows is unable to install it
> i've tried windows 10 ,8,8.1 and & but no fruit
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-can-i-install-hardware-with-unsigned-drivers-in-windows-8/

Have a nice day.


----------



## maxi65 (Jun 24, 2015)

nunytes said:


> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-can-i-install-hardware-with-unsigned-drivers-in-windows-8/
> 
> Have a nice day.

Click to collapse




bro i have tried this method  a week ago but no fruit.....!
please guide me 
i'm dying day by day :'( because i have no resources to repair it  either in term of money or Repair shop


----------



## nunytes (Jun 24, 2015)

OK, talk to me in pm.


----------



## jazziac (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi everybody,i just want to say something about all the alternatives rom that i've tried recently...most of them got a lot of problems and i'm very disapointed about It!!!!!!
Mokee:good:latest version of android,multilanguage(i'm french),a lot of settings
             Bad:IMPOSSIBLE TO USE THE SMS!!!!IT HAS NO SENS FOR A PHONE!!!!!
Miui rom:good:looks like zte ui,apparently no bugs very stable
                 Bad:no lollipop,no multilanguage
Personally,i think the best rom actually is the custom rom h119 no bugs,very beautiful u.i


----------



## adexxx (Jun 25, 2015)

1.Anyone tried WCDMA900 band in this phone (V9180)?
2.I got stock (11.13 version) - can I remove nubia launcher and get stock Kitkat launcher with app drawer?

Thanks


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## ztenubiaindia (Jun 27, 2015)

*YIOS for ZTE V5 based on 5.1*



[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> Has anyone already tried to upgrade to 5.1.1 as described here "ZTE Red Bull V5 Version 5.1.1 three-way brush Carbon Andrews May 27" ztenubiaindia.gq/showthread.php?tid=5 ?
> If so, are there any pitfalls etc ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro u should try this,best lollipop rom i ever used.

ztenubiaindia.gq/showthread.php?tid=13&pid=27#pid27

facebook.com/pages/Ztenubia-India/472468439589367


----------



## nunytes (Jun 28, 2015)

jazziac said:


> Hi everybody,i just want to say something about all the alternatives rom that i've tried recently...most of them got a lot of problems and i'm very disapointed about It!!!!!!
> Mokee:good:latest version of android,multilanguage(i'm french),a lot of settings
> Bad:IMPOSSIBLE TO USE THE SMS!!!!IT HAS NO SENS FOR A PHONE!!!!!
> Miui rom:good:looks like zte ui,apparently no bugs very stable
> ...

Click to collapse



You can translate miui to your language, just like I did to mine.


adexxx said:


> 1.Anyone tried WCDMA900 band in this phone (V9180)?
> 2.I got stock (11.13 version) - can I remove nubia launcher and get stock Kitkat launcher with app drawer?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



1. This phone doesn't support that band.

2. Yes, you can remove it and use another of your preference..


----------



## Piramit (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello,
2/8 G for (MSM8926)
Multi language rom
Do you have any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## nunytes (Jun 30, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Hello,
> 2/8 G for (MSM8926)
> Multi language rom
> Do you have any advice?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



CyanogenMod, Mokee, you can try to translate miui, PAC, etc..


----------



## Piramit (Jun 30, 2015)

@nunytes
Thank you very much.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 1, 2015)

People, since today miui 6 supports dual SIM in our device!


----------



## omid_juve (Jul 1, 2015)

hello everyone
anyone knows that which update of v9180 support WCDMA2100???


----------



## nunytes (Jul 1, 2015)

Anyone, it's hardware embedded


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2015)

Can you please provide a detailed info in English on how to upgrade from KitKat to 5.1.1 using this ROM ZTE V5 generation YIOS 5.1 beta version 20150610 ?

I'll be my very first upgrade so I need some help.

Thanks,
Artur


----------



## adexxx (Jul 6, 2015)

Sometimes I've got frame freezes when recording video and video is out of sync with audio. I've got 11.13 multilanguage ROM. Anyone knows what is the problem?


----------



## Piramit (Jul 8, 2015)

*Stock rom not loading ( because lollipop )*

Hello everyone

I've installed the lollipop,
Now,
From lollipop does not return to the original,
Stock rom and stock recovery not loading:
It gives  error ( installation aborted )
What can I do?
Kk to return.

Please help me.


----------



## nunytes (Jul 8, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've installed the lollipop,
> Now,
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash it with TWRP. If it doesn't work, flash stock recovery v2 and flash ROM with it.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Can you please provide a detailed info in English on how to upgrade from KitKat to 5.1.1 using this ROM ZTE V5 generation YIOS 5.1 beta version 20150610 ?
> 
> I'll be my very first upgrade so I need some help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the first posts. You need to flash TWRP, wipe things, and flash the ROM zip


----------



## Piramit (Jul 8, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Flash it with TWRP. If it doesn't work, flash stock recovery v2 and flash ROM with it.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I tried to TWRP
 (TWRP 2.0.4.0 signed v2 and TWRP 2.8.0.0)
Result:  Error


I tried to CWM
( CWM Recovery v6.0.4.8 and CWM V6.0.5.1)

Result: Failed

I tried to install this ROM:
V9180_4.4_update_H112,
v9180_V0.44,
v9180_V0.50,
v9180_V1.12 multilang.

Result Failed

Stock recovery is not loading.
Stock 0.44 and Stock 1.08
I tried loading,
Result: Failed


----------



## kapec09 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello i have problem with this rom  miui-v6-dualsim-by-heavenke
Everything is ok and i like this rom but i cant watch youtube :/ If i want to play any video then i see ,,Connection to server lost''
I doing a ,,dns 8.8.8.8 trick'' but it doesnt work.
Please help! :/

PS: I can watch youtube videos on browser but no on youtube app well i think this is not wi-fi problem.


----------



## marus2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Read this post a follow advice 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57939655&postcount=1347


----------



## kapec09 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yayyy it works!  
Thank you bro


----------



## Jazzoo (Jul 9, 2015)

Thaaanks! It works !!!

Sent from my X9180


----------



## navin_n (Jul 9, 2015)

kapec09 said:


> Hello i have problem with this rom  miui-v6-dualsim-by-heavenke
> Everything is ok and i like this rom but i cant watch youtube :/ If i want to play any video then i see ,,Connection to server lost''
> I doing a ,,dns 8.8.8.8 trick'' but it doesnt work.
> Please help! :/
> ...

Click to collapse



edit build.prop and make android version 4.x.x to 5.0. It will work for sure... just search in the forum it has been answered many times.. 

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




Piramit said:


> Thanks.
> I tried to TWRP
> (TWRP 2.0.4.0 signed v2 and TWRP 2.8.0.0)
> Result:  Error
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell us how you are flashing the recovery???? if you can boot to system then enable USB Debgugging mode and install drivers... and then run the recovery tool which is in my google drive to install appropriate recoveries (CWM, TWRP, Stock v2, Stock v1...)

If you don't want to use recovery tool then you need to put the phone in fastboot or bootloader mode .... and then use fastboot commands to install the recoveries as your requirement.


----------



## Piramit (Jul 10, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Tell us how you are flashing the recovery???? if you can boot to system then enable USB Debgugging mode and install drivers... and then run the recovery tool which is in my google drive to install appropriate recoveries (CWM, TWRP, Stock v2, Stock v1...)
> 
> If you don't want to use recovery tool then you need to put the phone in fastboot or bootloader mode .... and then use fastboot commands to install the recoveries as your requirement.

Click to collapse



Hello,
I've installed the phone lollipop,
I want to return to the original stock software,
Stock rom and stock recovery  not loading,
It gives  error ( installation aborted )
I was doing the installation from the recovery mode,
I do not know the installation command,
How do I install software in stock?

Loading these recovery:
CWM V6.04.8
CWM V6.0.5.1
TWRP 2.8.4.0 signed V2
TWRP 2.8.0.0

Stock recovery not loading






















Thanks.


----------



## navin_n (Jul 10, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Hello,
> I've installed the phone lollipop,
> I want to return to the original stock software,
> Stock rom and stock recovery  not loading,
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the recovery via Fastboot mode.. Not through recovery itself.... Just search this forum on how to flash the recovery via Fastboot mode.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## Piramit (Jul 10, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Flash the recovery via Fastboot mode.. Not through recovery itself.... Just search this forum on how to flash the recovery via Fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Thanks Navin,
I will read,

Wonder which rom factory?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54482653&postcount=171

Is this v9180_V0.50?


----------



## navin_n (Jul 10, 2015)

Piramit said:


> Thanks Navin,
> I will read,
> 
> Wonder which rom factory?
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock ROM doesn't contain Google Services so you better flash custom recovery and flash my v1.19 ROM.. Check my google drive for V5.

To Flash Recovery, you can do like this:
If your phone is running then you can enable USB debugging mode and also install the device drivers ( refer to 1st page 2nd post if you don't know how to enable USB Debugging mode) and the process to install the custom recovery. I prefer CWM recovery.

Still you can't install the recovery then follow the following steps:
1. Download Recovery Tool.zip file from my google drive and unzip it.
2. Power off the phone and then put the phone to fastboot/bootloader mode by pressing  vol - and pwr-button for some second.
3. Once the phone is in Fastboot mode, connect the data cable.
4. Open command prompt in PC and navigate to extract folder of recovery tool zip.
5. In the command prompt, type this command 
fastboot.exe -i 0x19d2 flash recovery recovery_cwm.img 
6. After complete, you can select "Boot Recovery" to enter the recovery you have flashed. 

After that you can flash the custom rom.


----------



## Piramit (Jul 10, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Stock ROM doesn't contain Google Services so you better flash custom recovery and flash my v1.19 ROM.. Check my google drive for V5.
> 
> To Flash Recovery, you can do like this:
> If your phone is running then you can enable USB debugging mode and also install the device drivers ( refer to 1st page 2nd post if you don't know how to enable USB Debugging mode) and the process to install the custom recovery. I prefer CWM recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



V1.19 ROM with CWM. uploaded
But,
By itself the device reset throws,
Sometimes completely shuts down,



This is no problem in Lollipop.

How do I install seamlessly stock rom?


Please help me.

Please get me wrong.
The problem is not in your rom,

I think
Lollipop for the complete deletion,
The problem arises,
Problem with my phone.
Not get me wrong.


----------



## jumperro (Jul 14, 2015)

*PROBLEM*

Hi my problem is:

I have lollipop 5.0.2
my recovery has upgraded to cyanogen recovery

I cannot install anythin through this recovery:

PLS someone help get back to CWM or TWRP and to install custtom rom and gapps

[email protected]

i have beeen contactin navin_n with no response so far...

I' ve tried to install usb drivers android sdk with gogle usb driver but my windows doesn't recognize the phone (I can still use it as Massive memory drive both SD and internal memory)

i'dont even know if adb or fastboot work properly cause i've used alle in one tool with no response from the phone


----------



## Piramit (Jul 14, 2015)

...


----------



## navin_n (Jul 15, 2015)

jumperro said:


> Hi my problem is:
> 
> I have lollipop 5.0.2
> my recovery has upgraded to cyanogen recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can enter Fastboot mode by pressing vol - and pwr-button then you can use recovery_unbrick.zip  which is in my Google Drive to install the recovery. 
Also, you can try installing the driver which is in my google drive....


----------



## jumperro (Jul 15, 2015)

navin_n said:


> If you can enter Fastboot mode by pressing vol - and pwr-button then you can use recovery_unbrick.zip  which is in my Google Drive to install the recovery.
> Also, you can try installing the driver which is in my google drive....

Click to collapse



I think I'll need some assistance and step by step guide i don't even know if i have good drivers installed

..or maybe through teamviewer or sthg...


----------



## navin_n (Jul 16, 2015)

jumperro said:


> I think I'll need some assistance and step by step guide i don't even know if i have good drivers installed
> 
> ..or maybe through teamviewer or sthg...

Click to collapse



Just try pressing Power button + Vol down ....if you can enter fastboot mode then it will be ok.


----------



## jumperro (Jul 16, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Just try pressing Power button + Vol down ....if you can enter fastboot mode then it will be ok.

Click to collapse



I can go to fastboot mode but my phone doesn't respond to fastboot commands 
It stucks with <waiting for device> message


----------



## navin_n (Jul 16, 2015)

jumperro said:


> I can go to fastboot mode but my phone doesn't respond to fastboot commands
> It stucks with <waiting for device> message

Click to collapse



First install "autorun_diagnostic.exe" from my google drive and then put the phone in Fastboot mode using above method... I think it will detect your device...


----------



## jumperro (Jul 16, 2015)

navin_n said:


> First install "autorun_diagnostic.exe" from my google drive and then put the phone in Fastboot mode using above method... I think it will detect your device...

Click to collapse



YES IT WORKED, 
1. I'VE INSTALLED THE AUTORUN_DIAGNOSTIC.EXE
2. i'VE CHANGED THE DEVICE ANDROID TO "SINGLE SOONER ADB DRIVER"
3. I'VE RAN RECOVERY_UNBRICK\RUN.EXE
4. SELECTED CWM/TWRP/STOCK RECOVERY

ALL WORKS PERFECTLY

THX AGAIN NAVIN


----------



## jivko86 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello guys!
When I install cyanogen 12 via TWRP, my recovery has changed with Cyanogen recovery. I can't understand how. 
What should I do to return TWRP?

Regards


----------



## navin_n (Jul 22, 2015)

jivko86 said:


> Hello guys!
> When I install cyanogen 12 via TWRP, my recovery has changed with Cyanogen recovery. I can't understand how.
> What should I do to return TWRP?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Just check last 5 posts.. I have already answered how to return back to previous recovery.


----------



## stanley4590 (Jul 23, 2015)

*insuficcient space on device*

hello!!!!
 my sincere greetings. i got an ZTE V5 smartphone last week and the phone seem great very fast and good to handle but  the problem now is that  i downloaded just about five apps and since then i have not been able to download any more application from  google store , each time i try to download it gives me an error message insufficient space on device . please any help that you may offer to me in order for me to continue enjoying my new mobile will be highly appreciated thanks and God Bless


----------



## jivko86 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks *@navin_n*!


----------



## nunytes (Jul 23, 2015)

stanley4590 said:


> hello!!!!
> my sincere greetings. i got an ZTE V5 smartphone last week and the phone seem great very fast and good to handle but  the problem now is that  i downloaded just about five apps and since then i have not been able to download any more application from  google store , each time i try to download it gives me an error message insufficient space on device . please any help that you may offer to me in order for me to continue enjoying my new mobile will be highly appreciated thanks and God Bless

Click to collapse



Move apps to SD card


----------



## arielgalula (Jul 23, 2015)

If you are thenical use link2sd plus + root + SD card that formated into two partitions, one FAT32 and the other EXT4.


----------



## omid_juve (Jul 31, 2015)

i have bought zte v9180 1g ram 4g rom wcdma version . i use 1.15  ,  1.16  , 1.17 version of the official rom downloaded from your site but with all of them the wifi doesnt work
i want to know does my model is differed from 2g/8g version of v9180 ? and i should use another rom for it?
also in ztehn site it has two v9180 . how can i understand which one is the same as mine 
Thanks


----------



## omid_juve (Aug 1, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> i have bought zte v9180 1g ram 4g rom wcdma version . i use 1.15  ,  1.16  , 1.17 version of the official rom downloaded from your site but with all of them the wifi doesnt work
> i want to know does my model is differed from 2g/8g version of v9180 ? and i should use another rom for it?
> also in ztehn site it has two v9180 . how can i understand which one is the same as mine
> Thanks

Click to collapse



please answer me


----------



## navin_n (Aug 2, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> please answer me

Click to collapse



ROM is same for both 1/4G and 2/8G version.... so can you tell us if your wifi was working before flashing???


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## omid_juve (Aug 2, 2015)

yes the wifi was working before . but now beside wifi also when i connect the charger it will be restarted , and also after sometimes it will be turned off . all the rom that i flashed i got the same result.


----------



## navin_n (Aug 2, 2015)

omid_juve said:


> yes the wifi was working before . but now beside wifi also when i connect the charger it will be restarted , and also after sometimes it will be turned off . all the rom that i flashed i got the same result.

Click to collapse



I guess it's software issue ... which version you had at the 1st hand?? 
Did you do full wipe data/cache before you flash the ROM?
If you are using 1G/4G version then better use CWM recovery and flash the ROM again. (TWRP has some issue with 1/4G version)
Chinese site suggest to do full wipe data/cache/partition two times before flashing the ROMs..
Files/ROMs/Tools that you need are in my google drive ...just check it.
Similar problem as yours has already been dealt before .... if you have patience then you can search this forum.


----------



## ArnetteHD (Aug 2, 2015)

Is good smartphone ? Need shop.


----------



## omid_juve (Aug 2, 2015)

I use mokee android 5 ROM and finally everything OK now
Thanks


----------



## nunytes (Aug 3, 2015)

navin_n said:


> I guess it's software issue ... which version you had at the 1st hand??
> Did you do full wipe data/cache before you flash the ROM?
> If you are using 1G/4G version then better use CWM recovery and flash the ROM again. (TWRP has some issue with 1/4G version)
> Chinese site suggest to do full wipe data/cache/partition two times before flashing the ROMs..
> ...

Click to collapse



Which issues are you talking about? I use TWRP since ever and never had any problems. I use it now with materialized theme


----------



## navin_n (Aug 4, 2015)

nunytes said:


> Which issues are you talking about? I use TWRP since ever and never had any problems. I use it now with materialized theme

Click to collapse



Many reported that when they use TWRP in 1/4G and do wipe, sometime it corrupted the partitions and phone got brick.
So to be in safe side I asked to use CWM.


----------



## nunytes (Aug 5, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Many reported that when they use TWRP in 1/4G and do wipe, sometime it corrupted the partitions and phone got brick.
> So to be in safe side I asked to use CWM.

Click to collapse



Ok.. I never had problems, I'm now in 2.8.7 version. Cwm isn't so intuitive..


----------



## iakovl (Aug 9, 2015)

have a V5 1/4, unable to write new recovery, stuck on stock rom without even an option to do factory reset (writes that it does wipe, but everything sticks)


----------



## arielgalula (Aug 10, 2015)

iakovl said:


> have a V5 1/4, unable to write new recovery, stuck on stock rom without even an option to do factory reset (writes that it does wipe, but everything sticks)

Click to collapse



I remember you, I think from the NEO N003?

Anyway, did you have adb and drivers on the PC, does your phone reboot into downloadmode (vol down+power on)?


----------



## iakovl (Aug 10, 2015)

arielgalula said:


> I remember you, I think from the NEO N003?
> 
> Anyway, did you have adb and drivers on the PC, does your phone reboot into downloadmode (vol down+power on)?

Click to collapse



didn't have a neo,
anyhow, goes to download mode, just doesn't flash recovery


----------



## Ali1410 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Big problem with ZTE V5 2G/8G version*

Hello
I have a big problem with ZTE V5 2G/8G version.
Let me explain:
The phone only work when the charger is plugged,I mean when i use battery,the phone reset every time but when i connect the charger and turn on the phone and remove the battery after 2-3 secs it will boot up and work!
I think battery is gone but i think it can be a problem with Electronic circuits because when i want to use LED flash or when i make call and speak ( when i use charger only,without battery) it will reset again.
Now i want to know The reason of reset when i want to use LED flash on when i using charger only without battery can be a evidence that show us  Electronic circuits problem or it is logical when i use charger only,the phone can't supply power to do heavy works?
If it's normal that the phone can't supply power to do heavy works in charger only mode,can we sure about battery issue?
* I must add one more clue and that is every time ( in charger only mode ) i tap the power button and phone show the lock screen i see a message that told me: Temperature anomaly ( while it is so cool )
I show the phone to some amateur Repairman but they confused when i explain the issue and unfortunately we don't have any pro technician in our city.
I will appreciate if any one can help me to resolve this problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## joanr (Aug 20, 2015)

hi friends !

do you now the difference between Dload Mode and Eload Mode ?

I have 2 smartphones zte, one v9180 with cm12.1 and the other n918st with cm11, same hardware, when I get bootloader menu: One has Dload Mode and the other has Eload Mode ?! 

All other items from fastboot menu are the same ... 

Thanks !!


----------



## Piramit (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello.
He saw the phone unbricker process.

Android version 4.4.2
Nubia UI V14..07.11

Is it possible to find the above rom?

Thanks.


----------



## Savo7 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Problem with flashing custom recovery*

When I start run.bat it says: drivers installed, usb debugging on, I choose the cwm(same with twrp), press any key and immediately it says successful flashing, reboot to recovery only to find stock recovery is still there. Using stock recovery I can't flash any zip files, it always says signature verification failed.  Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?


----------



## Savo7 (Sep 12, 2015)

It would seem the drivers don't work on Windows 10. Do it on some other OS


----------



## Flow (Sep 12, 2015)

navin_n said:


> Many reported that when they use TWRP in 1/4G and do wipe, sometime it corrupted the partitions and phone got brick.
> So to be in safe side I asked to use CWM.

Click to collapse



TWRP sucks. It somehow makes changes to the partitions, which stock and cwm recovery don't. 
I almost bricked my Honor 6 Plus thanks to TWRP  
Had the same problem with TWRP on my ZTE V5.

From now on it's only CWM for me.


----------



## sahil.kalka (Sep 13, 2015)

Dear All, 

I am very happy to announce, that I have found a android 5.1.1 ROM for your phone. Very fast and fully working.  You can download it from the link below

ROM: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0xEBvTQ990xVzU0bjdlUXF4VG8/view?usp=sharing

Gapps: http://downloadandroidfiles.org/file-php/?File=/Gapps/Lollipop/Android%205.1.X/pa_gapps-modular-pico-5.1-20150315-signed.zip

How to install
1. Remove SIM 2. (keep sim 1 inside)
2. Do a factory reset from a custom recovery, already mentioned in this thread.
3. Flash ROM and restart device
4. Flash Gapps and restart device
5. Do a factory reset again and reboot (required step, else play services shall not work.)
6. Insert SIM 2
7. Enjoy!

For queries, [email protected]


----------



## roti86 (Sep 17, 2015)

no comment. Do you think this is the only 5.1 ROM? LOL And from the file name this is pretty old, released in May.


----------



## captain77450 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Google Drive Links to firmware, gapps, and roms NOT working, please reup*

Google Drive Links to firmware, gapps, and roms NOT working, please reup

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

I am a relative newbie, needing a little help and advice. I have a ZTE v9180 1GB RAM dual SIM and want to get google play store on it WITHOUT ROOTING. Can I do that by installing the gapps? 

I also want to upgrade to the latest OFFICIAL NON-CUSTOMIZED android operating system. Is that v1.17 or v 1.19? I have read a lot of your XDA posts and I seem to think that 1.17 is OFFICIAL ZTE release and v 1.19 is a CUSTOM ROM? 

From what I read on XDA, I should copy the v1.17 zip to the root of the SD card. Then using the Recovery screen, WIPE and RESET to FACTORY settings. REBOOT into RECOVERY again and install v.1.17 thru the recovery mode, and when it completes, without reboot, install gapps 1.10 by clicking it's zip from the root of the SD card?

Please provide working download links to v.1.17(assuming it is ZTE Official release) and v.1.19(if it is NOT custom) and the compatible gapps I should use. Please note that there are LOTS of links to v.1.17 and v1.19 that are NOT the same size and I would like the OFFICIAL ZTE files.

IMPORTANT:  Can I do the above WITHOUT ROOTING?

THANKS for ALL your excellent efforts on the ZTE v9180!!


----------



## bt38 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi! I have this awesome phone and i install official mokee 5.1.1 . It works great but my only complaint is that the internal storage isn't enought for more than 25-30 apps. I found at pda.ru the following program (its name is x9180-partition-tool-demonter.exe) for repartition the internal storage but i'm not able to make it work. Because i'm not russian i can't post to pda.ru for answer , if someone can help i would appreciate. I run windows 10 with adb and fastboot installed. If someone manage to do that a tutorial would be great. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## nunytes (Oct 13, 2015)

bt38 said:


> Hi! I have this awesome phone and i install official mokee 5.1.1 . It works great but my only complaint is that the internal storage isn't enought for more than 25-30 apps. I found at pda.ru the following program (its name is x9180-partition-tool-demonter.exe) for repartition the internal storage but i'm not able to make it work. Because i'm not russian i can't post to pda.ru for answer , if someone can help i would appreciate. I run windows 10 with adb and fastboot installed. If someone manage to do that a tutorial would be great. Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



You can do the same as me. You don't need to reply anything in Russian. I followed the paragon tutorial and I'm fine with more than 2gb to apps (1/4gb version). Just search the tutorial 

Enviado do meu X9180 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bt38 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, i have see the tutorial and probably i'll try to do that. My only concern is that you need to use an old version of Paragon and i thought it may be not compatible with windows 10. For that reason i thought that with the program i mension before it would be easier. Again thanks a lot.


----------



## geo307cc (Oct 14, 2015)

Guys, does anybody know how to change the splash screen on our mobile? It is the first icon when the phone starts! Thanks in advance! 

Στάλθηκε από το X9180 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## nunytes (Oct 15, 2015)

bt38 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i have see the tutorial and probably i'll try to do that. My only concern is that you need to use an old version of Paragon and i thought it may be not compatible with windows 10. For that reason i thought that with the program i mension before it would be easier. Again thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Be carefull, I did a big mistake and I have my phone bricked now! 

Can you or someone send me the dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata file? It's very important, my file is missing!


----------



## Ganster41 (Oct 21, 2015)

That's not a file. That's a link to block device, defined by kernel driver. You need to check your device partition table (especially second-to-last partition), and a labels of last two partitions.
All of this can be restored via parted in recovery mode.


----------



## nunytes (Oct 21, 2015)

Ganster41 said:


> That's not a file. That's a link to block device, defined by kernel driver. You need to check your device partition table (especially second-to-last partition), and a labels of last two partitions.
> All of this can be restored via parted in recovery mode.

Click to collapse



It's OK now, thanks to Ubuntu.

Thanks

Enviado do meu X9180 através de Tapatalk


----------



## KallaiR (Oct 27, 2015)

does anyone have the dt2w patch? i am searching it but dallasCZ has deleted his v5 gdrive and i can't find it anywhere. only on 4pda but i can't download from there.


----------



## marus2 (Oct 27, 2015)

Try to write him a pm, he surely has this file.


----------



## aytukabozs (Nov 3, 2015)

KallaiR said:


> does anyone have the dt2w patch?

Click to collapse



here: <there must be a link, but as i'm a new member, XDA doesnt let me link :/> if you aint find it allready 

so you can find the patch at the hungarian ZTE V5 forum at mobilarena.hu forum's thread summary on the top.


----------



## dlouhyo (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahoj, prosím tě, mám ZTE V5, etotalk rom. Chtěl jsem tam flashnout jinou, ale po tom, co jsem zkoušel nahrát CVM mi to hlásí stejnou chybu. Bootne to jenom do fastbootu s hláškou  "no kernel (boot partition is bad)" Když tam kouším dát jiné recovery nebo twrp, tak to dopadne stejně. Jinak telefon normálně nabootuje. Chtěl bych tam dát jinou romku, ale s tímhle prostě nehnu  Díky za radu


----------



## PAG09 (Nov 19, 2015)

hi,i tried 3 different stock roms but i always get a boot loop .It shows the screen for configuration and the phone reboot itself.I have the 1gb ram version.

Any help?


----------



## nunytes (Nov 19, 2015)

PAG09 said:


> hi,i tried 3 different stock roms but i always get a boot loop .It shows the screen for configuration and the phone reboot itself.I have the 1gb ram version.
> 
> Any help?

Click to collapse



For stock ROM you need stock recovery. For 4.4 ROMs you need v2 stock recovery..


----------



## PAG09 (Nov 19, 2015)

i am still getting bootlops  i did what navin_n said here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61793067&postcount=1982
but it still the same.I don't know what to tried,with other roms like cm12 i have 0 problem.

edit:nevermind,i had to format data after i flash the rom

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

But now i have other problem,i can't get 3g in any rom.I tried many roms and even in the stock rom i can't,only 2g.

What can i do?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2015)

off-topic question (I apologize for putting it here but I couldn't find any other thread for ZTE V5): does anyone know any WORKING black theme (for saving battery life) that is proved to work on ZTE V5 V9180 running Android 4.4.2 (aka KitKat) with Nubia UI v2.5.1 (build number: ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13) ? I'm looking for a theme where I can see ALL fonts in white on black background) (including settings etc) - not just black wallpaper.
Thanks,
Artur


----------



## mollaxi (Nov 30, 2015)

my phone is zte v5 v9180…Rom 1gb 4gig ram;.android version 4.4.2

build number v1.12

please give me a true New Rom for my phone

my phone has problem with Error "unfortunately-process-android-process-media-has-stopped"
with reset factory my problem does not solved…

help me …

i want a New Rom for my phone with english language On Menu for the New Rom
Thanks


----------



## omid_juve (Dec 17, 2015)

hi
i have an android v5 lolipop rom,now i want cwm12 or higher version for this,where can i find it??


----------



## Elderbary (Dec 18, 2015)

which rom is the fastest?  

Wysłane z mojego Mi-4c przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## geo307cc (Dec 18, 2015)

mollaxi said:


> my phone is zte v5 v9180…Rom 1gb 4gig ram;.android version 4.4.2
> 
> build number v1.12
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try any CM Rom, they are all fast and with English menu!


----------



## adexxx (Dec 24, 2015)

Anyone have issues with loudspeaker mode?
I'm using CM12.1 from September 2015.


----------



## saritkgp143 (Dec 24, 2015)

proDOOMman said:


> http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=X9180
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!elVUzBbB!iNScPeckF5nyU0dPGorfsw

Click to collapse



But it seems that drive does not have any roms I checked it was not there


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## geo307cc (Dec 27, 2015)

Try from here.. http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=x9180


----------



## mike mike baby (Dec 28, 2015)

*screen repair*

hi there , 
does anybody have experience with screen repair?
i am thinking to buy this set of lcd+digitizer +frame http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lcd-...1644_2_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_4
the problem is that this screen has 2 contacts while mine has 3 ! 
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=05831461603119239564
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=02036598832451627517
best regards,
Michael


----------



## mike mike baby (Dec 30, 2015)

mike mike baby said:


> hi there ,
> does anybody have experience with screen repair?
> i am thinking to buy this set of lcd+digitizer +frame http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lcd-...1644_2_79_78_77_82_80_62_81,searchweb201560_4
> the problem is that this screen has 2 contacts while mine has 3 !
> ...

Click to collapse



!!!


----------



## akee kheradia (Jan 2, 2016)

*ZTE v9180 lillipop update*

Hi,

I want to update my rooted zte v9180 (4gb rom, 1gb ram) to lollipop. Kindly send me a link for the custom rom.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cranton (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all!
After going through all the thread i still I have two problems with my Redbull

1. I installed the latest version of the MoKee from this link 
hxxp://download.mokeedev.com/?device=x9180 (sorry I cant post a direct link) 
I checked under "developer options" the "Root enabled for applications" option but still link2sd says that the phone is not rooted. From the cwm recovery I installed the rom zip and gapps. I went back and installed SU as well (I know there is no need in lollipop but i tried it anyway) but still the phone is not rooted. What did I do wrong?

2. I tried to change the partitions with Paragon Partition Manager 12. I can see all the partitions of the phone, but when I click on one of them (for example the green which is for the data) the menu "Partition" is all grey and I can't select "Move/Resize partition". I tried to unmount them but there are no letters assigned for the two partitions we are interested. Gparted in linux is able to resize them so why not use gparted instead of Paragon? Any ideas?

Sorry if some are already answered, I really went through all the thread. Thnx ppl


----------



## wwenigma (Jan 3, 2016)

cranton said:


> Hello all!
> After going through all the thread i still I have two problems with my Redbull
> 
> 1. I installed the latest version of the MoKee from this link
> ...

Click to collapse



Try PM from my MEGA acc.


----------



## cranton (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you wwenigma, your version of the Partition Manager worked


----------



## davidtuturu (Jan 3, 2016)

*unable to change recovery*

hi, im unable to change original recovery whit the dallas´s tool. i see the tip about firmware, but i dont know if i have .40 or .50 version of firmware. where exactly must i see it?
sorry for my lack of knowledge.


pd: i havee actually stock rom from needroms page


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 8, 2016)

davidtuturu said:


> hi, im unable to change original recovery whit the dallas´s tool. i see the tip about firmware, but i dont know if i have .40 or .50 version of firmware. where exactly must i see it?
> sorry for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> 
> pd: i havee actually stock rom from needroms page

Click to collapse



you can see your firmware version under settings/about phone


----------



## ubecya (Jan 11, 2016)

*Unable to flash CWM Recovery*

Hi,
I have v9180 1G/4G, original stock rom: 
nubia UI: V2.5.1
Android version: 4.4.2
ZTE V9180_CNCommon_V11.13

 Unable to flash CWM Recovery. I installed usb drivers, enabled USB Debugging. . I click ZTE V5 Recovery\run.bat and get info "connect data cable and press any key to install cwm" and nothing happens.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2016)

ubecya said:


> Hi,
> I have v9180 1G/4G, original stock rom:
> nubia UI: V2.5.1
> Android version: 4.4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



when enabling usb debugging and then when you first connect your phone to the PC you have to allow usb debugging  in pop up window on the phone.


----------



## ubecya (Jan 11, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> when enabling usb debugging and then when you first connect your phone to the PC you have to allow usb debugging  in pop up window on the phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I should have run Autorun.exe after first connecting phone to pc. It correctly installed the usb drivers which can be checked in pc dev manager.

I installed the custom rom, phone works fine but the problem remains. When the phone shaked well it shuts down itself. The battery icon often changes to empty, or red x. Also, "temperature anomaly" info appears.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 11, 2016)

ubecya said:


> Thanks! I should have run Autorun.exe after first connecting phone to pc. It correctly installed the usb drivers which can be checked in pc dev manager.
> 
> I installed the custom rom, phone works fine but the problem remains. When the phone shaked well it shuts down itself. The battery icon often changes to empty, or red x. Also, "temperature anomaly" info appears.

Click to collapse



obviously wrong battery contact.  underlay a piece of paper from bottom of the battery. ?


----------



## ubecya (Jan 11, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> obviously wrong battery contact.  underlay a piece of paper from bottom of the battery.

Click to collapse



:good: gee, is it that simple? ::laugh:
Cleaned the contacts & put a piece of paper. I"ll let u know if the problem is gone.


----------



## kattador (Jan 12, 2016)

*Proximity Sensor*

Hi:

I've a problem with the proximity sensor... it's not working (I've test it with several apps downloaded from the Play Store). Also, when I try to make a call, the screen goes black inmediatly. I've flashed several roms (Mokee, CM12.1, etc...) trying to fix this issue, but the issue persists.  Is there any kernel, fix, app, ...  that I can install in order to fix this issue?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 12, 2016)

kattador said:


> Hi:
> 
> I've a problem with the proximity sensor... it's not working (I've test it with several apps downloaded from the Play Store). Also, when I try to make a call, the screen goes black inmediatly. I've flashed several roms (Mokee, CM12.1, etc...) trying to fix this issue, but the issue persists.  Is there any kernel, fix, app, ...  that I can install in order to fix this issue?
> 
> Thanks & Regards

Click to collapse



if the sensor is working you can recalibrate it by using these codes in dialer:
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777# - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green.
Next time try to use search option or atleast read the OP (first post)


----------



## kattador (Jan 12, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> if the sensor is working you can recalibrate it by using these codes in dialer:
> --proximity sensor calibration--
> *#777# - no cover of proximity sensor
> *#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green.
> Next time try to use search option or atleast read the OP (first post)

Click to collapse



 I've already tried this before write my initial post... But I haven't mentioned it, sorry

*#777# --> I haven't covered the sensor (and also covered), and in the screen the following message is shown:
Naked Prox-sensor Calibration
ProxSensor Signal Percent: 100,00%
This signal is too strong! Please try again

*#776# --> The message: Naked Prox-Sensor Calibration needed! is showed and I can't press the START button


----------



## nunytes (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello,

anyone can explain me why I can't install CM 12.1 based roms? I can only flash Mokee and it seems to be laggy. Other roms like BlissPop shows always while flashing "Patching system image unconditionally..." and don't go further.


----------



## DallasCZ (Jan 13, 2016)

nunytes said:


> Hello,
> 
> anyone can explain me why I can't install CM 12.1 based roms? I can only flash Mokee and it seems to be laggy. Other roms like BlissPop shows always while flashing "Patching system image unconditionally..." and don't go further.

Click to collapse



WRONG DOWNLOAD. Do the md5 checksum or download it again.
Or just try to unpack the zip. If it unpacks without any error, then i don´t know. Mostly this error occurs when you have wrong downloaded the file (with some errors).


----------



## nunytes (Jan 14, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> WRONG DOWNLOAD. Do the md5 checksum or download it again.
> Or just try to unpack the zip. If it unpacks without any error, then i don´t know. Mostly this error occurs when you have wrong downloaded the file (with some errors).

Click to collapse



No, I don't have any errors with none of the zip files. I have a messages like "found ext4 fili system on /dev/block/..../system" or data or cache and the I have the message I said. I even tried with CWM and I receive the same messages and the flashing seems to be stucked...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## spirosme (Feb 13, 2016)

My Friends Hi, I ask for your assistance for a solution to the following problem.
the phone is my son 17 years suddenly the phone activation after boot informs that Android update and once the next screen says *Encryption failed*  I do not understand this problem runs when I press reset device reboot in CWM recovery is installed long time...
Proceed in selecting 'wipe data / factory reset' says complete but again the same problem I face the restart I tried to do format storage / sdcard0 but I get error.
I can not flash or another phone Rom is now useless... 
The phone has installed X9180_Multilang_V1.12.
Help me please!
Thank you and sorry for my English not good.
Spiros


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2016)

spirosme said:


> My Friends Hi, I ask for your assistance for a solution to the following problem.
> the phone is my son 17 years suddenly the phone activation after boot informs that Android update and once the next screen says *Encryption failed*  I do not understand this problem runs when I press reset device reboot in CWM recovery is installed long time...
> Proceed in selecting 'wipe data / factory reset' says complete but again the same problem I face the restart I tried to do format storage / sdcard0 but I get error.
> I can not flash or another phone Rom is now useless...
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like your son turned on a device encryption. I think the only solution for this is to get a system (you have to figure what partition exactly needed.  Maybe only system partition) backup in form of an image and push it trough adb/fastboot commands.  I cannot help more, because i sold the device.


----------



## spirosme (Feb 13, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> looks like your son turned on a device encryption. I think the only solution for this is to get a system (you have to figure what partition exactly needed.  Maybe only system partition) backup in form of an image and push it trough adb/fastboot commands.  I cannot help more, because i sold the device.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply I get a fastboot Rom for this phone to erase everything?


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 13, 2016)

it depends what do you push to the phone with adb/fastboot. I would start with system only. you can also try to google it out. Its cross phone thing, not only of our phone.


----------



## spirosme (Feb 13, 2016)

Unfortunately I can not do nothing all attempts are failed read that this problem have many made full wipe a Samsung S4 but I can not figure out how built it?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2003641

I tried with adb commands Unfortunately nothing again tried install new rom from sideload and I failed again.
completely disappointed


----------



## DallasCZ (Feb 14, 2016)

what devive do you have?  U9180 with 2gb of ram and 8gb of rom?


----------



## spirosme (Feb 14, 2016)

DallasCZ said:


> what devive do you have?  U9180 with 2gb of ram and 8gb of rom?

Click to collapse



Dear Hi and thank you again for your interest V5 9180 is the version with 1GB Ram and 4Gb Rom 
Unfortunately I have too many hours of searching I can not figure out what happened to phone.


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 12, 2016)

hi ppl

I have ZTE Red Bull V5 2/8 GB version.

I used long time the latest official ROM (I rooted also a long time ago)

now I have suddenly a stupid problem:

phone always forces to connect mobile data. does not switches to WIFI.

when I manually switch off mobile data, it also is  too lame: searches searches.... finds well known spots.. and!!! puts them on disabled!!!! instead of connecting to them. after manual wifi on off and force connect, suddenly connects.

2 questions:

can this be fixed so that original system remains intact?

other: what alternative ROM is recommended which is good functional? camera? GPS? wifi, mobiledata??
I am thinking of wiping all and fresh install. can this be done with my old recovery I put on at the time I rooted,, a year ago?


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 19, 2016)

hi ,

I wiped ALL via recovery, installed latest stable MOKEE, and also installed GAPPS:

Slim_zero_gapps.BETA.5.1.build.0.x-20160314.zip

phone starts normally, put in google account,

but then it updates google play-- also OK

but ! then I install some googlestuff: drive, photos: these apps say: FRAMEWORK needs to be updated.. done

then after a time the GOOGLEACCOUNT gets "deleted" = disappears, and also there is NO possibility to re-add a google account.

?? please give me some good information how to avoid this.


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 20, 2016)

I wiped everything with PHILZ touch reco. 

also used the "fresh clean for a new ROM".

then installed mokee

then installed OPENGAPPS NANO

then, at the boot of the phone: not working! google apps stopped...messages. can not continue. please help.


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 20, 2016)

wrong google apps


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 20, 2016)

ok. pls link which one to use to newest MOKEE

http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=x9180&type=

or, do you have a recommendation for even better rom to this phone ? (2/8 gb?)

thank you sir!


----------



## DallasCZ (Mar 20, 2016)

martin5martin5 said:


> ok. pls link which one to use to newest MOKEE
> 
> http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=x9180&type=
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



open gapps 5.1 nano/micro 32bit ARM


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a strange feeling that I already was usint THAT

why would I choose other.. 5.1 = mokee 32 bit ARM = the cpu in the phone
I choose nano.

I have a fresh Mokee system now, will put it in again.

http://prntscr.com/ahl47l

thats what I downloaded (  but I think I had this before too)

lets see..


----------



## martin5martin5 (Mar 21, 2016)

I switched to MICRO (open g apps)

and it is working. did NOT updated itself = this is good package.

nano= wrong package. it tries to update itself and fails.

THANK YOU.


----------



## geocrss (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone have the patch for double-tap for stock-roms?


----------



## lefar333 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello, I have 0.44 stock room, and update by ##36 doesn't work any more, anyone have link to 0.50 stock room, so I could update to newest version?

EDIT:
there is any posibility to install on 0.44 custom recovery? I read that there is not, Im asking becouse I can't install 0.50 version.

EDIT 2:
Ok, i updated to 0.50 but I cant still install custom recovery, after using run.bat I still have stock recovery tool.

EDIT 3:
on the end of saturday I installed at last custom recovery and ROM!


----------



## pupeshonov (Apr 27, 2016)

Can anybody tell me if this phone has 4G/LTE ? There are so many specs that says both yes and no. Thanks!


----------



## marus2 (Apr 27, 2016)

V5 Red bull - no LTE
V5S/V5MAX - yes, some bands are present


----------



## geocrss (May 8, 2016)

geocrss said:


> Does anyone have the patch for double-tap for stock-roms?

Click to collapse



I was informed there is a zip for ressurection rom that allows you to install apps directly in sd! Does anyone have a link or the zip itself downloaded? (Anyone has the patch mentioned above, some months ago?)


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*So by today (22.09.2014) is your phone oficialy renamed from  "ZTE Red Bull V5" to "ZTE V5"*
*POSTING A PROBLEM*
_If you have some sort of problem with your device please please get us this info, so we could help you:
1-what rom/firmware are you using
2-what recovery
3-if you have rooted your device
4-what caused the problem
5-step by step description what you did before the problem shows up._​
Hi i just made this thread to make a base for everyone who bought this (form me) superb phone.
So far we got root, custom recovery, and many chinese roms (based on Nubia UI, Color OS, LEWA OS, FROG OS...).
There are Mokee AOSP 4.4.4. rom in develpoment and CM11 in development, CM12 also.

*2015.02.13 - Latest firmware is 1.17 (andorid 4.4.2, nubia UI2.5.1)!!!
Changelog(google translation from chineese):
-optimize the signal problem 
-solving open U disk mode or restart the phone, ringtones revert to the default issue 
into the video again, this video from one schedule to start playing the video 
-update time management software, to solve the problem of the shutdown alarm clock does not ring 
-media library interface, Pictures Pictures folder appear as a blank 
-to use the gallery under OTG open unsupported file error 
-switching to the media library interface, multiple exposure, suggesting that language View screenshot untranslated 
-save the video recording status suspended again after recording, the Pause button to display the error 
-optimization manually Focus 
-video recording in the recording pause again, long display of detailed information is incorrect
-horizontal screen - portrait - horizontal screen operation, not full screen 
-video player interface to open the USB mass storage press the return key error *

here is link to my google drive. It contains stock roms from 0.50 to 1.12, GAPPS ect. Also contains tools to root and flash custom recovery.
MY GOOGLE DRIVE ZTE V9180 FOLDER

*In my Google Drive there is also two custom recovery CWM and TWRP (thanx a lot to FAZERGOO from 4PDA.ru, here on XDA it is fazerg, so please thank him for his work)..the script in my root+recovery folder is updated, so you have option to flash CWM (6.0.5.1) or TWRP (2.8.0.0.)*

here is list of commands you can dial in dialer and get some hidden menu and settings:
*#06# - displays IMEI
##36 - update server settings for OTA
*#*#4636#*#* - display phone information, battery information, battery history, usage statistics, WiFi information
*#406# - touch screen calibration
--proximity sensor calibration--
*#777#  - no cover of proximity sensor
*#776# - cover proximity sensor with hand 2-5 cm above..so the bar is in the green
*# 405# - MHL test
*to go to recovery you have to poweroff the phone and hold "vol+" and "power" for 2 sec
to go to safe mode....???*

best resources for ROMS (chinese sites):
bbs.anzhi.com
www.tdbeta.cn
www.ztehn.com
And of course our friends from Russia thread:
www.4pda.ru
proDOOMmans mega drive where you can find all Mokee, CM11, PAC roms:
HERE! and dont forget to hit THANKS button for everyone who develop and help us to use this device!!!!

*TIPS & TRICKS*
-*HOW TO CHANGE LCD DENSITY* and switch to phablet UI!!! Beware, the camera app is little bit smaller then the screen, becaouse of the density, but still works well.
-*HOW TO ADD ONE HAND FEATURE*
-did you know that when holding home button on locked screen lights a flashlight?
-when you double tap home button on locked screen the time changes to media player controls?
-when you tap several times on any home screen your glas will broke? 
-when you zoom out with two fingers on any home screen you will get into screen manager?
-in alarm clock app there is setting "power of alarm", when turned on, you can turn off your phone at night and the phone turns on by itself in the alarmclock time and wakes you up?


----------



## martin5martin5 (Jun 24, 2016)

oh nooo...
I have latest MOKEE on my ZTE red bull v5 2/8 gb. I think mokee is 5.1 android.

so

with app2SD I always integrate updated root apps to rom. works "nearly" all the time.

today I integrated the newly updated google play. 

now, google play will not work (after reboot)

I try to re-install with PHILZ touch recovery the OPEN GAPPS MICRO but no luck.

how to clean the system so that open gapps can be installed succesfully?

thx...

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

# Begin Open GApps Install Log
------------------------------------------------------------------
            ROM Android version | 5.1.1
                   ROM Build ID | mk_x9180-userdebug 5.1.1 LMY49J 5004e55b72 test-keys
          ROM Version increment | 5004e55b72
                ROM SDK version | 22
        ROM/Recovery modversion | MK51.1-x9180-160415-RELEASE
                Device Recovery | PhilZ Touch 6.58.7
(ClockworkMod 6.0.5.1)
                    Device Name | X9180
                   Device Model | X9180
                    Device Type | phone
                     Device CPU | armeabi-v7a,armeabi
             Installer Platform | arm
                   ROM Platform | arm
           Display Density Used | 320
                   Install Type | Dirty[Data NOT Wiped]
             Smart ART Pre-ODEX | false [Only 6.0+]
Google Camera already installed | false
          FaceUnlock Compatible | true
       Google Camera Compatible | true
      New Camera API Compatible | false[force_api]
          Current GApps Version | No GApps Installed
       Installing GApps Version | 20160516
          Installing GApps Type | micro
                    Config Type | 
             Using gapps-config | Not Used
      Remove Stock/AOSP Browser | false[NO_Chrome]
       Remove Stock/AOSP Camera | false[NO_CameraGoogle]
        Remove Stock/AOSP Email | false[default]
      Remove Stock/AOSP Gallery | false[NO_Photos]
     Remove Stock/AOSP Launcher | false[default]
      Remove Stock/AOSP MMS App | false[NO_Hangouts]
     Remove Stock/AOSP Pico TTS | false[default]
         Ignore Google Contacts | false
           Ignore Google Dialer | false
         Ignore Google Keyboard | false
Ignore Google Package Installer | false
          Ignore Google NFC Tag | true[NoRemove]
          Ignore Google WebView | false
         Total System Size (KB) | 1006636
         Used System Space (KB) | 649612
        Current Free Space (KB) | 357024
   Post Install Free Space (KB) | 253056   << See Calculations Below
------------------------------------------------------------------
# End Open GApps Install Log


!!! WARNING !!! - Duplicate files were found between your ROM and this GApps
package. This is likely due to your ROM's dev including Google proprietary
files in the ROM. The duplicate files are shown in the log portion below.

# Begin GApps <> ROM Duplicate File List
/system/app/CalendarGooglePrebuilt
/system/app/FaceLock
/system/app/PrebuiltGmail
/system/etc/permissions/com.google.android.maps.xml
/system/etc/permissions/com.google.android.media.effects.xml
/system/etc/permissions/com.google.widevine.software.drm.xml
/system/etc/preferred-apps/google.xml
/system/etc/sysconfig/google.xml
/system/etc/sysconfig/google_build.xml
/system/etc/sysconfig/whitelist_com.android.omadm.service.xml
/system/framework/com.google.android.maps.jar
/system/framework/com.google.android.media.effects.jar
/system/framework/com.google.widevine.software.drm.jar
/system/lib/libfacelock_jni.so
/system/lib/libfilterpack_facedetect.so
/system/lib/libjni_latinimegoogle.so
/system/priv-app/ConfigUpdater
/system/priv-app/GoogleFeedback
/system/priv-app/GoogleLoginService
/system/priv-app/PrebuiltExchange3Google
/system/priv-app/PrebuiltGmsCore
/system/priv-app/SetupWizard
/system/priv-app/SetupWizard
/system/usr/srec/en-US/
/system/vendor/lib/libfrsdk.so
/system/vendor/pittpatt/
# End GApps <> ROM Duplicate File List

# Begin GApps Size Calculations
------------------------------------------------------------------
  TYPE  |         DESCRIPTION


----------



## martin5martin5 (Jun 24, 2016)

how could I clean my system so that it thinks, no gapps installed? 

this way I could revert to original rom and via recovery, install gapps again.

pls info...


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 24, 2016)

martin5martin5 said:


> how could I clean my system so that it thinks, no gapps installed?
> 
> this way I could revert to original rom and via recovery, install gapps again.
> 
> pls info...

Click to collapse



Factory reset, wipe system, data, cache, dalvik chache, flash mookee and opengapps micro and reboot.


----------



## martin5martin5 (Jun 24, 2016)

okay, so the hard way.

so that I am wiping the phone.. is mokee the best all round ROM or do you have another recommendation?

I just would like that everything works, camera, gps. I dont need to calculate pi faster than my friends so no tuning addiction here. battery usage optimalisation would be welcome. 

or simply stick to MOKEE? they seem to have finished supporting the phone, is HISTORY the latest edition?

http://download.mokeedev.com/?device=x9180&type=


thx


----------



## DallasCZ (Jun 27, 2016)

martin5martin5 said:


> okay, so the hard way.
> 
> so that I am wiping the phone.. is mokee the best all round ROM or do you have another recommendation?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was always on H119 mod rom (my personal build).


----------



## imeshj (Aug 1, 2016)

*ZTE V5 Problem*

Im getting a blue screen again and again. my phone is not getting started. Can someone help?


----------



## martin5martin5 (Nov 15, 2016)

hello friends

any good recommendation for some new ROM to this phone? ZRE red bull V5 2/8 GB?

I will give the phone away to wife so I am planning to put a new system on it.

any other alternatives to MOKEE? maybe some cyanogenmod?

last time a year ago I put on cyanogenmod but some wifi settings did not work so I settled with MOKEE.

thx if any good recommendations!


----------



## julian84 (Dec 6, 2016)

Can someone post links to the official roms?


----------



## taajdaar (Dec 11, 2016)

*help*

my mobile is ZTE v5 u9180 
can any one plz sort me out of this bricked fone 
no recovery 
no boot 
only QHSUSB_BULK as detected 
can any one gives me software as well as method to unbrick this fone 
i enter wrong rom in my mobile of V9180 and get bricked state 
can any one make video or link of any video of solving this my any method


----------



## martin5martin5 (Jan 15, 2017)

hello ppl

I integrated google play and google services into ROM.

now both are updated, play and services.

which one is SAFE to integrate update into ROM and which NOT?

I remember done this once but google programs went crazy when integrating both updates.

pls help.


----------



## utkarsh01999 (Feb 11, 2017)

*zte v5 or zte redbull 1gb ram 4gb rom*

sir,
    i recently applied all rom files but wifi and bluetooth not working and phone is rebooting again and again automatic,
pls help me out, i try everything but there is no solution avilable.


----------



## radpaikar (Jun 10, 2017)

*my ZTE bricked*

Hi,
I have zte v5 red bull. To free up spaces I had disabled many default apps like google, google +, google play books, etc and rebooted.
The phone booted and got stuck at startup screen.
Then i pressed power button and volume up and wiped all data and even restored to factory settings but now after booting black screen appears. can anyone help? I am from India. I tried connection t PC but it is connecting 3 drivers of which 2 says please insert drivers and one has a USB setup. that's it. help anyone


----------

